# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  Yuppie's DEILD guide - The easiest way to lucid dream.

## yuppie11975

DEILD stands for dream exit induced lucid dreaming, the method involves waking up from a dream (lucid or not) and lying perfectly still, with the intention of going back into that dream, lucid.

What are some of the positives of DEILD?

DEILD is in my opinion of the easiest methods of lucid dreaming, it involves no prior preperation, and is very simple. It's a variation of wild, but much shorter and easier. Once this technique is mastered, you should be able to have lucid dreams as much as you like, it's as easy as that!

How do I do DEILD?

So, this is my personal technique I understand that alot of people have different ways of doing it, and will debate the more effective ways. Once again, this is what I find works well, this may also depend on the individual.

1) This step is optional, but I recomend that before attempting DEILD, you spend about five nights practicing being able to wake up from a dream, perfectly still, here's how: A mantra will help things along, you'll get the idea in your head, and you'll remember, as opposed to forgeting as soon as you become concious. Try something along the lines of "I will remain still when I awake." As for keeping your eyes closed and remaining motionless, study the blackness of your eyelids, and tell yourself "When I see this, I will stay still, with my eyes closed" So you'll find great benefit in first perfecting your ability to stay still with your eyes closed when you leave a dream. This will make your efforts even more simplified. Once you master this, you've got the hardest part out of the way!  :smiley: 

2) Congratulations! You've now mastered how to stay still after your dream. (Or are more likely just reading on from the previous step  :wink2:  )
So after you leave your dream, and you find yourself lying there with your eyes closed, motionless, remembering to DEILD. You'll want to think of the dream you were just having. *side track* You can think of a new scenario you'd like but this is more difficult because the brain will have to kind of "create" everything, if you will. And it'll most likely wake you up.  You can also think of a previous dream if you can't recall your last one. *End of side track* So as I was saying, think of your dream, I want you to focus on every aspect of it. What can you see, hear, taste, smell, feel? Let the dream englulf you, don't try to hard, just let it happen, it WILL happen.

TIP: Alot of the time you'll think you're not going to fall asleep, or you haven't fell asleep, when really it's just your mind screwing you over, I had to deal with this problem about seven times, because I just couldn't relax and accept the fact that I just had to let it happen. There's really nothing to it. Trust yourself.

3) If all goes well, you should find yourself INSIDE the dream, not just imagining it, the second hardest part if picking out when you're dreaming, and not letting yourself not realise, and falling into a non lucid dream. Once inside your dream, stabalize, and you're good!

Last words

This is my first guide ever, I'm only fourteen, so please cut me a bit of slack. All constructive feedback is welcomed and appreciated. I'd love to hear your comments and how it worked out for you! Keep trying!  :smiley:  
Give it at least a month before you rule it out, but you should be able to have a DEILD within a fortnight. DEILD is now my main method, and I have a lucid nearly every night.

----------


## Dark_Merlin

Nice work on the tutorial! And great work on teaching yourself to DEILD from non-lucid dreams!  ::D: 

I've had a DEILD chain before where I strung together 5-6 dreams but after that I don't think I've done it again. DEILD to me has always been one of the great options out there - quick and simple - especially when you already wake up multiple times in the night like myself.

How have you felt about your recall with your staying still and re-entering a dream? Do you simply recall everything you can when you wake up for a final time?

----------


## Zoth

Step 1 is really helpful, several times I wondered the best way to wake up and not move ^^

Thanks for posting this, simple and useful information especially for a technique not many people use. Personally you've convinced me to try DEILD  :wink2:

----------


## faxman

I had 5 LD doing DEILD, it's a great method but for many many months I haven't been able to do even 1. I'd like to understand what's going wrong ??

----------


## Sageous

Nice work, Yuppie!

I just want to point out one small thing that I hope is constructive:

In your first step you suggest that we study the backs of out eyes so that we'll recognize them when we wake up, and keep them closed.  That's a fine idea, except that pretty much everybody opens their eyes automatically upon waking.  In other words, your eyes tend to be open at the same time, or even before, you realize you're awake.  Maybe you could adjust the instruction to practice a way to quickly re-close your eyes upon waking?  That's the way I do it, and it works pretty well for me.

Just a thought.

----------


## Chevaughn

This is a nice tutorial.

The only problem that I have is to wake up with my eyes closed;  I can wake up without moving.

----------


## ErikaEH

Thanks for the tutorial!  ::D:  Shouldn't be too difficult for me because I always wake up with my eyes closed anyway. One question: how do you leave your dream? Do you just wait until it ends and you wake up naturally, or do you have to force yourself out of it early?

Looking forward to trying your technique!

----------


## WDr

Great guide :Clap:  

Question: Is it possible to use an alarm that only plays for a short time to wake up in the middle of the night?

----------


## ShadowOfSelf

> Great guide 
> 
> Question: Is it possible to use an alarm that only plays for a short time to wake up in the middle of the night?



Yes, although you would have to time it right to hit REM, natural awakenings are a lot more, natural.

----------


## yuppie11975

Thanks for all the feedback guys!  :smiley: 

Dark Merlin -  To be honest, my memory is generally hazy, I've only just got back into dedicated lucid dreaming (writing my dreams down and such)
I am able to remember my dream, but they normally come to me in fragments, for example, I'll remember waking up in bed, and then I'll be able to piece alot of it together, and once I have a rough idea, my mind seems to fill in all the blanks. I'm confident that my memory will become alot better with time as I have more and more time writing in my dream Journal. As for the DEILD chaining, It is tougher to remember, it's just factual, there's more to remember. However think of it like this: you're most likely entering your previous dream (another reason why this is the easiest choice) so if you suceed, then you'll become lucid, which means concious and aware (for a light definition) you'll probably remember your previous dream pretty well, because it's pretty much the same thing at the start. And I find that lucid dreams are easier to remember  :smiley:  As of chaining, I've only ever done that twice, so I can't really share my experience, can you give me some information on that?
That's what I find personally about recall for DEILDing. Thanks so much for the comment Merlin!

----------


## yuppie11975

Sageous - I'd have to say I disagree, I opened my eyes when I woke up all the time, but I managed to train myself to awake with my eyes closed. Would you consider trying the method and coming back to me on that? I'd really love to see if it'd help actually, maybe people vary? It would also tell me if the technique worked, well, not conclusively, but to an extent.  :smiley: 
Also, keep in mind, is no way waking up with your eyes close neccesary, it just keeps yo uin a very relaxed, dreamy, state. Being able to close your eyes as soon as you wake up, calmly and quickly, would not hinder your atempt very much. The idea of DEILD is to keep you in a semi - concious state, so you can just fall back into your dream, so as long as you had the idea to DEILD in your mind when you woke up, and you remained calm, motionless, and closed your eyes, you're good!  :smiley: 
However, I think if you tried the technique to have your eyes remaining shut, you might just suprise yourself! What have you got to lose? 
Thanks so much for the feedback! I'll add this into the guide  :smiley: 
And of course if it works effectively for you, then that obviously goes to show that it's not somethign that's going to stop you from DEILDing.

----------


## Taffy

I forgot that DEILD even existed. I'm going to try it tonight.

----------


## yuppie11975

WDR - Yes  :smiley:  It should generally be quite and soft, just enough to wake you up, and it will have to turn itself off after a few seconds, because you can't be getting out of bed to turn your alarm clock off and then expect to fall straight back to sleep into a dream  :tongue2: 
I don't see why can't try this without an alarm clock for a week or so? I don't understand the advantage?  :smiley: 
Thanks for your comment!

----------


## yuppie11975

Faxman - PM me your details, and I'll try to help?  :smiley: 
Anthonny - Great to hear! All the best of luck  :smiley:  PM me if you have any questions, and let me know how it goes! 
Zoth - Thanks a bunch! I'm really glad to hear that, I'm sure you'll be having ld's in no time if you stick with it!  ::D:

----------


## Taffy

Will do.  :Shades wink:

----------


## Chevaughn

I have read that it is better to say mantras in the present tense. Can anyone have an explanation for this?

----------


## Sageous

> I have read that it is better to say mantras in the present tense. Can anyone have an explanation for this?



It makes them more real.  Mantras are meant to ease your mind into a "here and now" sort of condition, drawing it away from the distractions of memories or future plans.  

Also, if you repeat a mantra that you believe that you are, say, sitting on a beach, isn't it better to keep repeating "I am sitting on a beach" until you find yourself there?  After all, if you say "I will be sitting on a beach" you could repeat that forever and never see the beach because your dreaming mind obligingly holds it in your future, away from you.

There are other reasons, I'm sure, like present tense mantras are easier to remember and repeat, but these are the two best reasons, to me.

----------


## Chevaughn

> It makes them more real.  Mantras are meant to ease your mind into a "here and now" sort of condition, drawing it away from the distractions of memories or future plans.  
> 
> Also, if you repeat a mantra that you believe that you are, say, sitting on a beach, isn't it better to keep repeating "I am sitting on a beach" until you find yourself there?  After all, if you say "I will be sitting on a beach" you could repeat that forever and never see the beach because your dreaming mind obligingly holds it in your future, away from you.
> 
> There are other reasons, I'm sure, like present tense mantras are easier to remember and repeat, but these are the two best reasons, to me.



Thanks. :smiley:

----------


## Diesel

Wow, this is a brilliant guide. If I fail My WILD I will definitely try this, thanks alot!!

----------


## yuppie11975

Thanks so much! ;3
Thanks for the help sageous, I'm not to sure about that to be honest, I'll write down some present tense mantras into my guide.  :smiley:

----------


## Fedor

I have done deild on accident before.  I am hesitant to perform this again because I absolutely hate sleep paralysis.  

You might say it goes by fast but it can go wrong then bam  I see those demons and shadow figures and I will poop bricks.

Hence I never ever plan on wilding the traditional way.

What should I expect?

----------


## yuppie11975

While DEILD IS a variation of WILD, it's alot different. If done correctly, it happens within seconds. I'm not going to lie to you, I have experienced sleepy paralysis, and hallucillations, but only once doing DEILD. IT wasn't scary, it was actually a cool experience, I felt like vibrations like an earth quake, and then footsteps, and breathing next to me. Then I transitioned, it CAN be scary in the moment, but it's really just like having a bad dream, it's scary at the time, but pretty cool when you look back on it. It's definetely worth it for a lucid dream anyway, besides, just reason with yourself that none of it is really happening, and it's fine  :smiley: 
Just ask yourself? What's the worst thing that could happen? You know it's not real, and yes, you might get scared.. but it's NOT real. You might freak out for a bit, but then you're good..
Please give it a try! If you still don't feel comftorbale and think it's not worth it for a dream where you can do anything you can THINK of, for a few seconds of being scared, then quit. Simple!  :smiley: 
Thanks so much for your comment!
What can you expect? Possibly some hallucinations, not so much paralysis, however it may vary person to person. I only experienced this once, then it stopped.

----------


## MissLucy

Perfect! I already remember most of my dreams upon waking up, usually in the middle of the night, so I'll just give that a shot  ::D: 
Question: do you still go into SP and have Hypnagogic Hallucinations? (I've gotten over my fear of them, I just want to know what to expect  :wink2:  )

----------


## yuppie11975

You sound like the right person for this, while everyone can do this, you'll have a great advantage!
I've only experienced HH once, and never SP
Mostly because it happens to fast...
Let me know how it goes!  :smiley: 
Thanks for the comment..

----------


## MissLucy

^^ I guess I'm just lucky  :tongue2:  I'll definitely post tonight's result here  :smiley:

----------


## BobbyLance

Haha, Nice Tutorial  ::thumbup::

----------


## madvorak

Nice tutorial!
I have been trying DEILD for about 2 weeks and I have had one success so far. I wake up on short Marimba alarm on my iPod (played in loudspeakers, not headphones). I try to hit my REM randomly (after about 5 to 5.5 hours of sleep usually), because I don't know my sleep cycle exactly and it's different every night depending on how fast I fall asleep.
About the possibility of DEILD after waking up naturally... People usually wake up at the end of REM. If I wake up at the end of REM and try to DEILD, I fail. I would have to wake up in the middle of REM naturally to find success. Am I wrong?

----------


## WDr

> Yes, although you would have to time it right to hit REM, natural awakenings are a lot more, natural.



Like, in the end of REM or in the middle etc.?

Madvorak: have you tried sleepyti.me ?

----------


## madvorak

WDr: I have an iPod, not iPhone. Is there any program for PC I should try?

----------


## WDr

madvorak: google it, it's an online calculator to help you hit REM  :smiley:

----------


## Taffy

I tried using a mantra to keep still when I wake up, but it didn't work the first night. However, that's expected, as it usually takes a few nights for my mantras to set in. Last night, however, I barely got any sleep at all (yet somehow managed to get a DILD) so I didn't bother with my mantra. I'll continue tonight though.

----------


## yuppie11975

Yeah, I'm not to sure about that to be honest.. but I know it works? Aha..

----------


## Oneiron

Not bad for your age. But I am going to give you a bit of advice, and don't take it bad. When people are beginning lucid dreaming and they have about let's say 10 lucid dreams they think they have a technique mastered, or at least are very good at it. But the truth is that you are still new, and very inexperienced. My best advice is that you should learn how to lucid dream before you teach others. 

My second bit of advice is that if you don't have anything new to add to the technique, or at least a different look at said technique then what is the point of posting a tutorial? This is a very basic DEILD guide. Instead of taking your time to write a tutorial, take that time to perfect it. 

Please don't take this bad. It was well written and a very sturdy method. I'm just giving you something to take into consideration before you make another tutorial. 

Cheers!

----------


## Mancon

Thanks for making this guide for everyone Yuppie! I am sure it will help a few people.  :smiley:

----------


## yuppie11975

Oneiron - I'm aware that it's a very simple guide, but I mainly wrote one because there aren't actually many DEILD guides on this website.. Find me five DEILD guides, or some other evidence to support your statement and then I'll agree with you. Also, even if I have nothing to add what's the worst it could do? I either help out a few people.. or there's nothing of use here and nothing great happens. Big deal.
Also, telling me I'm still a unexperienced is a very stupid thing to say. I could have had a million lucid dreams for all you know, and started at age five. I've actually been practicing DEILD for about 6 months now, so while I haven't "mastered" the method, which I think we'll both agree on, I'm not completely new and ignorant to it either. And finally, "Perfecting" making guides, like anything, comes with practice. That's what I'm doing. 
Thanks so much for your comment, and your advice!

----------


## yuppie11975

Mancon - Thanks ;3 
I kind of feel like it sucks now, even though it never was anything special.
I wouldn't have been able to use/write/practice this if it wasn't for your, puffin's, and other's help in the first place! So thanks  ::D:

----------


## MissLucy

No DEILD tonight, I was just too tired.. and didn't remember to DEILD when I woke up (I did wake up in the middle of the night).

----------


## Mancon

> Mancon - Thanks ;3 
> I kind of feel like it sucks now, even though it never was anything special.
> I wouldn't have been able to use/write/practice this if it wasn't for your, puffin's, and other's help in the first place! So thanks



Don't say that! It has good info and it WILL help people out. So it doesn't suck. And everything is special so... :smiley: . Also thank you  ::D: 

Edit: Also Oneiron, the point? To spread the word about DEILD, help people out, add more tutorials to the site.

----------


## MissLucy

Mancon, your avatar and signature kinda freak me out, I should *not* have watched "The Fourth Kind" yesterday XD

I think it's a good tutorial, *because* it's so basic. From a newbie for newbies  :smiley: 
Also: Was it Deepak Chopra who said "Teach others what you have to learn yourself"?

----------


## yuppie11975

Thanks miss lucy! <3  ::hug::

----------


## MissLucy

No problem, always willing to throw in a positive note ^^

----------


## faxman

You deserve the compliments yuppie. Your guide is well written and presents a very good method. Thanks again  :smiley:

----------


## ShadowOfSelf

> I mainly wrote one because there aren't actually many DEILD guides on this website.. Find me five DEILD guides



There are plenty of deild guides, over 5 infact, nevertheless, more the merrier, deild has a good success rate so hopefully more give it a try.

----------


## faxman

The best LD I had were induced by DEILD so it has a great potential IMHO. I think that if I am going through such an extremely long dry spell period it may be because I have messed up sleeping cycle so I'll try to match with the informations given by sleepyti.me

----------


## yuppie11975

> There are plenty of deild guides, over 5 infact, nevertheless, more the merrier, deild has a good success rate so hopefully more give it a try.



When I was trying to learn DEILD, I found myself struggling to find a decent guide, and another problem was that no one seemed to be sure how to do it, or answer my questions. I know this is a very basic and undetailed guide, but it does offer a guide on how to DEILD. And I'm happy to help anyone with questions, as much as I can.

However I'm trying not to get to defensive, but it's a natural thing, so sorry? aha..
Hopefully you're correct on the last bit.

----------


## Oneiron

Please do not think that this sucks. I just re read what I said before and it did sound a little crappy. I do not wish to make you upset about this. Like I said in my original post, this was well written and a sturdy technique. I guess I should learn how to express myself online. 

What I said before was just what I would think about in your position before writing a guide.

----------


## yuppie11975

Thanks oneiron! I am a little defensive  :tongue2:

----------


## yuppie11975

How is everyone going with their efforts?

----------


## Rostum

I've had this happen before, but I didn't know what it was called. Except, what happened to me was I felt my whole body vibrating and as if the bed was shaking. Though I wasn't really thinking about anything in particular, so perhaps if I focus on the dream I just had it might work better.

Thanks for the guide! I'll keep at it.  :smiley:

----------


## Spyguy

I've been working on DEILD for a little while, and this seems like a great guide. I'll definitely do this. I think you shouldnt just think about the dream, actually feel,taste,etc. it all. Experience, but don't conciously think too much. I'm speaking of the freefloating type of mind which you hear about a lot on WILD threads. But I'll do this and give feedback. Thx for the great thread  ::D:

----------


## faxman

Well, I managed to become aware, between 2 dreams, without opening the eyes but from there I haven't been able to DEILD into the scene or picture I was visualizing, so every time I quit, roll over and fall back to sleep.. 

I think it will come with more practice though.

----------


## yuppie11975

> I've had this happen before, but I didn't know what it was called. Except, what happened to me was I felt my whole body vibrating and as if the bed was shaking. Though I wasn't really thinking about anything in particular, so perhaps if I focus on the dream I just had it might work better.
> 
> Thanks for the guide! I'll keep at it.



That happens to me alot too!
I forgot to put that in there..

----------


## yuppie11975

Thanks for the feedback!
This is a very good point, but as you said I find that doing that kind of makes you think to much, and concentrating to hard is a real let back, I find that just going back to your dream works fine. Why over complicate? Please do tell me how you go!

----------


## yuppie11975

> Well, I managed to become aware, between 2 dreams, without opening the eyes but from there I haven't been able to DEILD into the scene or picture I was visualizing, so every time I quit, roll over and fall back to sleep.. 
> 
> I think it will come with more practice though.



Are you visualising your last dream? That's a good place to start off with, so your mind doesn't have to create everything so your mid doesn't stimulate to much and wake you up more. Or somewhere you know well works too, like your backyard  :smiley: 
Yeh, you just have to keep at it, it's only been a short period of time, you're making great progress! You've got the hardest bit down, you just have to work on entering your dream for here.
Don't give up! I need you to do this so I have proof this works  :tongue2: 
Great work so far!

----------


## faxman

I won't quit, don't worry  ::D:

----------


## Spyguy

It worked on the first night  ::D:  I think another good method is to think of a place in advance. Otherwise you have to think about your earlier dream, which can be quite hard for people with a bad recall. Will try that out tonight too.

----------


## Chevaughn

One morning, I was dreaming fully unconsciously, I went into a classroom, lied on a desk, and immediately, my eyes closed and I couldn't move (in the dream). I think I was able to feel my bed (not sure). I remember feeling the difficulty in moving. I was still not aware I was dreaming. I thought I was awake, but then I woke up.

This morning, I had another dream like this, but instead in a bed room. I could feel the bed, when I tried to move, I was unable. I even tried to shout. I was not to do that either. I then woke up. I know that I was dreaming, and I was not just normally awake and in paralysis (what normally happens), because in this dream, I slept with my head at the "top" part of the bed, and when I woke up (or got out of paralysis), my head was at the "bottom" part of the bed. It only seemed real.

----------


## Taffy

Ah, DIELD. Last night I tried deilding, but when I went to focus on my last dream I couldn't concentrate. I was really tired, then would up moving a bit.

----------


## Zyangur

I read this, and I thought "Wow this looks much easier than the CAT method".
The problem with the CAT method for me is that I switch between parents houses, and have to get up a different times.

Now this...This is good.

I really want to start having lucid dreams because it would be amazing to just be free, and do whatever.

I had a question. So your guide says when you wake up from your dream try and stay still with your eyes closed, etc. etc. How are we supposed to wake up from our dream? I found a calculator on the internet and it says I should fall asleep around 10:00 which is perfect for me. How do I wake up though? Should I use an alarm to wake up? If so, what time should I set it for if I go to bed at 10 PM?

----------


## Spyguy

> I read this, and I thought "Wow this looks much easier than the CAT method".
> The problem with the CAT method for me is that I switch between parents houses, and have to get up a different times.
> 
> Now this...This is good.
> 
> I really want to start having lucid dreams because it would be amazing to just be free, and do whatever.
> 
> I had a question. So your guide says when you wake up from your dream try and stay still with your eyes closed, etc. etc. How are we supposed to wake up from our dream? I found a calculator on the internet and it says I should fall asleep around 10:00 which is perfect for me. How do I wake up though? Should I use an alarm to wake up? If so, what time should I set it for if I go to bed at 10 PM?



Everyone wakes up naturally between every dream, however you usually fall back asleep within seconds and don't remember waking up anymore at all. That is very normal. Strongly setting the intention before you sleep (the intention of recognizing yourself waking up and then performing this technique) is enough to make you have 1 or more 'concious' awakenings per night. It could take a few days to settle, but remember that you already wake up multiple times per night. You only need to recognize it.

----------


## thewolfsam

hey ive just started trying to LD haven't had one yet but its only been three days and i have had pretty good dream recall in that time. im a little bit muddled as to what technique i should use to start having LD's successfully? thanks a lot

----------


## Spyguy

> hey ive just started trying to LD haven't had one yet but its only been three days and i have had pretty good dream recall in that time. im a little bit muddled as to what technique i should use to start having LD's successfully? thanks a lot



Well, you can pretty much start with anything  :tongue2:  Techniques I personally like are the one discribed in this thread and All Day Awareness, but there is a lot of other stuff to try out too. The only thing that I do need to tell you is that when you try a technique, try it AT LEAST for two weeks. Techniques often take a while to take effect, and otherwise you might discard a technique that actually works great with you. And confidence ofcourse. You WILL succeed, it is only a matter of dedication and time. Good luck!

----------


## Zyangur

I have noticed the past few nights, since I have learned about this, It seems I have been waking up periodically during the night, and recognizing that I have been knowing that I was awake.

----------


## Spyguy

Huge succes last night, FIVE LD's! My stabilization was unsuccesful and they looked like a minecraft world with only the ground, but that can be worked on  :tongue2:  The technique works wonders!

----------


## Zyangur

Dude thats sweet! Minecraft is awesome. Once I am part of the forums for seven days, in my signature one of my goals will be to be in a minecraft world. I haven't had any chances these past couple days to try out this method, but I guess I need to work on my dream recall first... Then again, I only learned of this about four days ago.

Another thing I noticed. When I was really tired at 12:00 a.m. last night, once I fell asleep (I don't know how to say this) I didn't wake up. I know that you wake up periodically, but I don't know how to describe what it seems sleeping all the way through the night.

----------


## yuppie11975

Hey guys! Sorrry I haven't been able to post, I was on holidays at sydney, It was great! 
Thanks for your help spy guy!
I'm still obviously happy to post and answer questions! Or feel free to PM me  :smiley: 
Great work spyman! Was that using DEILD?

----------


## Chevaughn

One morning, I was dreaming fully unconsciously, I went into a classroom, lied on a desk, and immediately, my eyes closed and I couldn't move (in the dream). I think I was able to feel my bed (not sure). I remember feeling the difficulty in moving. I was still not aware I was dreaming. I thought I was awake, but then I woke up.

Another morning, I had another dream like this, but instead in a bed room. I could feel the bed, when I tried to move, I was unable. I even tried to shout. I was not to do that either. I then woke up. I know that I was dreaming, and I was not just normally awake and in paralysis (what normally happens), because in this dream, I slept with my head at the "top" part of the bed, and when I woke up (or got out of paralysis), my head was at the "bottom" part of the bed. It only seemed real.

Can anyone explain this?  ::?:

----------


## yuppie11975

I don't really understand what you're saying?
You were in a dream, and you couldn't move? It just sounds like a weird dream we all get...
You weren't in paralysis, you were just dreaming. 
So if the following is what you are trying to say: You dreamt you were in sleep paralysis, but you weren't aware you were dreaming, because you thought it was real life.. 
And then you woke up for real. What were you wondering about? Alot of us have dreams like that, it's no big deal.

----------


## Daleth

Yuppie, this is terrific. I've had a hard time remembering not to move when I awake (often I start moving before I realize I'm awake), so I'm going to put your tutorial to use -- tonight. I'll let you know how it goes. Many thanks! ::banana::

----------


## yuppie11975

Cheers!  Please do let me know how it goes! All the best luck, and don't give up if you don't get there the first time  :smiley: 
It may take a few trys!

----------


## Zyangur

Last night was successful for me! I repeated the mantra "I will be aware when I awake" and "I will know when I awake" over in my head, and _thought about what it means. The trick was that I had to think about it, not just repeat the words over and over_ . I woke up multiple times throughout the night, and was aware. 

One time I even woke up, but with my eyes closed, and I wasn't moving so I tried your DEILD method. I didn't really have a dream to go off of though because I didn't remember what my dream was before. I have been working on my dream journal though, and currently remember about two dreams a night. I am not disappointed though because that mantra worked for me, and now I will start moving towards waking up still and with my eyes closed, and after that a successful LD.

Thanks for this!

----------


## Astrosomnia

> Dude thats sweet! Minecraft is awesome. Once I am part of the forums for seven days, in my signature one of my goals will be to be in a minecraft world.





I had one recently! It was totally rad. I was just digging in some normal dirt and BAM! Suddenly there's blocks everywhere and I was on an island in the sky with blocky T-Rexes!

On another note, nice tute Yuppie- I'm working on MILD and COBRA at the moment, but I'll try and work this if I manage to wake up from a lucid prepared for it.

----------


## yuppie11975

Sounds good  :smiley: 
Thanks!

----------


## Astrosomnia

Woah! So I was just checking this thread for updates and totally remembered that last night I successfully woke a couple of times without opening my eyes! I might even have had a false awakening without realising now that I think about it...

Definitely going to keep this one at the forefront!

----------


## yuppie11975

Don't stop your other techniuqes, youe spend more time on the previous ones, give them at least a month before you dump them. I hate to say this, because I'd prefer people using my techniuqe, but you have to try a method properly first, switching around every few days gets you no where.  :smiley:

----------


## Spyguy

Was kind of busy in the past week. Not a lot of sleep, so not as much alert wakeups, but now it's time to get owning  :tongue2:  As for the 5 LD's earlier: I always have a hard time telling which method was the effective one, but it happened shortly after starting with DEILD, so it's sure to be a big part of the succes.

----------


## CallmeSkarr

are'nt DEILD's and WILD's very similar? and what uf you wake up and move but then you remember and go back?

----------


## yuppie11975

1. Yes, DEILD is an easier (or at least less time consuming) variation of WILD.
2. What? Like you forget at first, and then realise?
3. You stole my picture!  :Sad:

----------


## Spyguy

> are'nt DEILD's and WILD's very similar? and what uf you wake up and move but then you remember and go back?



It is still possible to DEILD after you've realized you're awake, it's just a bit harder. The second the realization comes back, lie still, let your mind drift and experience the dream. I could say 'visualize it', but that isn't really the trick I think, really feel it rather than imagining the sensation

----------


## WuChi

i think they are pretty too short not much story line but still LD is LD

----------


## Spyguy

> i think they are pretty too short not much story line but still LD is LD



 Durability of lucids doesn't have anything to do with the technique used to attain it, it has something to do with it's stability

----------


## WuChi

I try with rubbing my hands and try to focus on hands but without results ... but practice make masters

----------


## CallmeSkarr

> 1. Yes, DEILD is an easier (or at least less time consuming) variation of WILD.
> 2. What? Like you forget at first, and then realise?
> 3. You stole my picture!



sorry i am a wolf obsessor  :smiley:  and i meant if i was trying to DEILD but i woke up and opened my eyes or got up but then realized, would it still work if i went back into position?

----------


## Astrosomnia

I successfully chained 8 LD's this morning! It was really, really awesome. First time I've ever done anything like that. Each one was more stable than the last as well.

----------


## CallmeSkarr

> I successfully chained 8 LD's this morning! It was really, really awesome. First time I've ever done anything like that. Each one was more stable than the last as well.



and how did you do this? (quote me back i really want to know)

----------


## yuppie11975

> I successfully chained 8 LD's this morning! It was really, really awesome. First time I've ever done anything like that. Each one was more stable than the last as well.



That's amazing! IS it in your dj yet? Can't wait to read it! Great work n_n

----------


## Zyangur

I haven't been working on waking up completely still lately, just because I have been pretty busy. I have been getting to bed late and really tired, but tonight I am not so tired, so back to practice!

Dream recall is getting better too!

----------


## yuppie11975

Sounds good! Tell me how it works out  :smiley:

----------


## hamza

I tried to DEILD many times before but instead of success i get intense vibrations for a 10-20 sec after that they go away and then nothing.

----------


## Astrosomnia

> and how did you do this? (quote me back i really want to know)





Heya guys, I've been a bit busy lately- sorry for the delayed reply.
The story behind that post was that I woke up at 8:30am and took a Galantamine pill then went back to sleep about 40 minutes later.
I'm not sure if the pill was the final decider in going lucid, but whatever the case shortly into my first dream I realised I was dreaming and almost immediately felt myself waking. In that sense, they were Lucid DEILD'; I knew I was about to wake up, prepared myself and lay still. 

So while I'm afraid I can't shed too much light on how to initiate the first one, being aware of this technique gave me the greatest lucid dream I've ever had.

----------


## yuppie11975

> I tried to DEILD many times before but instead of success i get intense vibrations for a 10-20 sec after that they go away and then nothing.



This happens alot to me, the vibrations come, and then I'm just left with blackness. However, this normally happens if I attempt a non - visual induction, as opposed to imagining a place. Are you visualising?

----------


## hamza

> This happens alot to me, the vibrations come, and then I'm just left with blackness. However, this normally happens if I attempt a non - visual induction, as opposed to imagining a place. Are you visualising?



No, Is visualizing necessary? I will try again but vibration distracts me i couldn't concentrate on visualization.

----------


## Spyguy

> No, Is visualizing necessary? I will try again but vibration distracts me i couldn't concentrate on visualization.



Yeah, the trick is to visualize the dream right after waking up. Don't just try to see it, also feel it etc. If you have really strong vibrations it often works to attempt to roll out of your body without using any muscles. This is often discribed as an OBE, but it is really the same thing as LD.

I just realised that I have being answering a lot of stuff on this thread, even though it is yuppie's. Therefore I feel it's necesarry to say that it is not my intention to hijack this thread. Sorry if it comes across like that. Yuppie, if it is annoying to you, just tell me to stfu and I will  :tongue2:

----------


## yuppie11975

It is a tad irritating ;P Most of you're answers were pretty great, I just kind of feel depressed (not actual depression) when all the answers on my thread are answered, but that's alot of me being jelous as well aha ;3
Maybe if you put in your input after I answered? I kind of disagree with you there, it's what works for the individual. Alot of people find DEILD easier without visualisation, because they find visualising wakes them up to much. I'm the opposite, because I just fall straight asleep without visualisation ;P
To summarise Hamza, you need to find out what works for you. I suggest you try to DEILD without visualisation for a while, because it sounded like you were close. If you have no success after say, two weeks (which is really just fourteen attempts) then try visualising?

----------


## Astrosomnia

In that big  recent 8 DEILD sequence, I actually had great success re-entering a number of times by feeling myself running. It would start out as just thinking of running, then grow to be slightly feeling myself running, then actually feel myself running, then be fully running in blackness, then fully running in a dreamscape. I don't know why I tried it- the thought just occurred to me so I went with it and found it very useful for really putting myself _in_ the dream.

----------


## yuppie11975

Yeah, it's something you can focus on to keep you aware, but at the same time, just gradually slide you into your dream. The first time I DEILDED, I focused on the sensation of flying in my backyard. Feeling the gravity pull be down, and being in an area that I knew well, really worked for me. The running, is an excellent idea! I'm looking forward to trying it  :smiley: 
Thanks!

----------


## Purebred

I don't know if it has been mentioned or not, but to perform DEILD successfuly, when you exit your dream, shift attention to one of your senses. And another thing. We all know that sleep is much lighter after about 6 - 7 hours of sleeping. So WBTB before DEILD is crucial.

----------


## yuppie11975

Another wolf thief ;P
What is this?!  ::sniper::

----------


## Purebred

> Another wolf thief ;P
> What is this?!



Muahaha. Lookat my Join date.  :tongue2:   ::D:

----------


## yuppie11975

Aha, just mucking around  :wink2: 
Can I point out, that this is the 100'th post in this forum, and there are over 2,000 views!
I want to give a massive shout out to everyone for their support, questions, help, and advice! <3
Thanks so much guys!  :Awesome Dance:

----------


## yuppie11975

Bump.

----------


## Spyguy

Wow, a bump after 1 day  :tongue2:

----------


## yuppie11975

Gotta get in early  :wink2:

----------


## Sydney

I really like your guide! After 2 days of attempting, finally got my second DEILD.  ::D: 

But that was about.. 3 days ago. Now I've hit a road block. I use the mantras, but the only times I wake up are when my WBTB alarm goes off, and my "wake up for the day" alarm goes off.
Any tips?

----------


## yuppie11975

> I really like your guide! After 2 days of attempting, finally got my second DEILD. 
> 
> But that was about.. 3 days ago. Now I've hit a road block. I use the mantras, but the only times I wake up are when my WBTB alarm goes off, and my "wake up for the day" alarm goes off.
> Any tips?



Thanks for the post! I'm glad to hear you've had success  :smiley: 
Well, another person came to me with the same problem, I suggested he use mantra's to realise when he wakes up. Like "I will be aware when I awake" or "I will wake up to DEILD."
He was succesful after using the mantra  :smiley: 
The main thing is, to be confident, and know that you DO wake up several times when you're sleeping. But this has been happening since you were born, so your brain naturally doesn't recall it or catch on to it!
Tell me how it goes! Good luck  :smiley:

----------


## Sydney

Oh yeah! That makes sense. I guess we just don't realize when we are awake at times during the night.  :smiley: 
Thanks!
I'll post my results tomorrow  :smiley:

----------


## Zyangur

So I have been very successful in this lately as in waking up throughout the night, etc. The problem is, my recall _sucks_! It used to be good. I could remember two dreams a night, and then I had a sleepover and now I don't remember anything  :Oh noes: . I can only remember the rare dream or parts of a fragment of a dream. I decided, that I am going to take a break from this, work on my recall, and start being able to remember my dreams. After I get my recall to a sufficient level, I will revisit this and work on it.

Thanks for all of your help, and don't worry, I will be back  ::D:

----------


## ShinyBlueStar

I've been trying with MILD and DILD for a month now with no success and I've been thinking about going down the WILD/DEILD path... Is it better to stick with MILD until I know what a LD feels like or is it ok to start with this even though I've never had a proper LD? (I've had two or three split second LDs).

Also, how long does SP last? That's the only thing that's been holding me back with WILD and DEILD. I'm not scared of it, I just want to know what to expect and how long I would be in that state. Thanks  ::D:

----------


## yuppie11975

> I've been trying with MILD and DILD for a month now with no success and I've been thinking about going down the WILD/DEILD path... Is it better to stick with MILD until I know what a LD feels like or is it ok to start with this even though I've never had a proper LD? (I've had two or three split second LDs).
> 
> Also, how long does SP last? That's the only thing that's been holding me back with WILD and DEILD. I'm not scared of it, I just want to know what to expect and how long I would be in that state. Thanks



No, it's fine, you can try DEILD without prior lucidity. Please do try it!  :smiley: 
As for SP, it's just agonizing pain... kidding! Sleep Parlysis is actually rare in DEILD, because the transition from wake to sleep, is so fast. It does happen for some people, I personally have never experienced it, but most people describe it as a slightly scary, numb feeling. Kind of like having a dead arm, but with your whole body. Like everything else, you experience it, know what it's like, and you get used to it!
I hope this helps, It'd be great if you kept me informed with your results!

----------


## yuppie11975

> So I have been very successful in this lately as in waking up throughout the night, etc. The problem is, my recall _sucks_! It used to be good. I could remember two dreams a night, and then I had a sleepover and now I don't remember anything . I can only remember the rare dream or parts of a fragment of a dream. I decided, that I am going to take a break from this, work on my recall, and start being able to remember my dreams. After I get my recall to a sufficient level, I will revisit this and work on it.
> 
> Thanks for all of your help, and don't worry, I will be back



Yeah, DEILD can kill your recall a bit, not going to lie. I actually spent a week JUST on recall, and then focused on DEILD. Because while using/attempting the techniuqe, you don't get the chance to write your dreams down. What you're doing is a good idea, try to be as detailed as possible in your journalling. What where they wearing, e.t.c. Really improves my recall for some reason.

----------


## Zyangur

Ah I got myself results!!!
So last night I decided I needed to work on my dream recall, and then come back to this. So I repeated to myself that I would remember my dreams.

So I dreamt last night, and I woke up with my eyes closed! I tried to DEILD, but it just wouldn't happen lol, I believe I was trying too hard like you said in a PM or something.
So I wrote down my dream and went back to bed.

Then, I had another dream that was a lot longer. In the dream I noticed something weird, and became aware I was dreaming. I was able to stay in the dream a bit longer, but when I tried to fly through the roof, I got stuck halfway and woke up. But when I woke up, I had my eyes closed and I was perfectly still! At that point I decided to attempt a DEILD. I thought of the dream and where it was located, but I couldn't think of other things like smell because I didn't have a smell in my dream. I started to feel my entire body vibrating, or going numb, sort of like when your foot or hand goes to sleep, but not bad. I actually think that feeling was very calming and relaxing. Anyway, I guess I was trying too hard because after a while, I was still in the partial SP phase, and then it went away.

So tonight was great! I had an LD and I found I could wake up without moving or opening my eyes. The one thing I noticed was that I only became aware of waking up after a dream, when I woke up remembering it! I also found that I didn't have to use mantras to become aware of waking up, after about a week or maybe more of repeating the mantras! With a little bit of practice each night, I should get up to the point where I am getting successful DEILDs.

Thank you so much Yuppie!

----------


## Spyguy

I'm on a bit of a dryspell now, but I think I've figured out how to sort of train your DEILDing ability (after you've learned to wake up conciously and stay still ofcourse). If you fall back asleep non-lucid, be more actively aware while visualizing. If you can't get back to sleep and stay awake, be less actively aware. I think it's all about that balance. Perhaps I'm kind of stating the obvious, but I only just really thought about that, and perhaps this helps others as well  :wink2:

----------


## yuppie11975

> Ah I got myself results!!!
> So last night I decided I needed to work on my dream recall, and then come back to this. So I repeated to myself that I would remember my dreams.
> 
> So I dreamt last night, and I woke up with my eyes closed! I tried to DEILD, but it just wouldn't happen lol, I believe I was trying too hard like you said in a PM or something.
> So I wrote down my dream and went back to bed.
> 
> Then, I had another dream that was a lot longer. In the dream I noticed something weird, and became aware I was dreaming. I was able to stay in the dream a bit longer, but when I tried to fly through the roof, I got stuck halfway and woke up. But when I woke up, I had my eyes closed and I was perfectly still! At that point I decided to attempt a DEILD. I thought of the dream and where it was located, but I couldn't think of other things like smell because I didn't have a smell in my dream. I started to feel my entire body vibrating, or going numb, sort of like when your foot or hand goes to sleep, but not bad. I actually think that feeling was very calming and relaxing. Anyway, I guess I was trying too hard because after a while, I was still in the partial SP phase, and then it went away.
> 
> So tonight was great! I had an LD and I found I could wake up without moving or opening my eyes. The one thing I noticed was that I only became aware of waking up after a dream, when I woke up remembering it! I also found that I didn't have to use mantras to become aware of waking up, after about a week or maybe more of repeating the mantras! With a little bit of practice each night, I should get up to the point where I am getting successful DEILDs.
> ...



My pleasure! You must be really happy with that, that's amazing progress!  ::D: 
The vibrating thing is a really cool experience, right?! I loved it!

----------


## yuppie11975

> I'm on a bit of a dryspell now, but I think I've figured out how to sort of train your DEILDing ability (after you've learned to wake up conciously and stay still ofcourse). If you fall back asleep non-lucid, be more actively aware while visualizing. If you can't get back to sleep and stay awake, be less actively aware. I think it's all about that balance. Perhaps I'm kind of stating the obvious, but I only just really thought about that, and perhaps this helps others as well



No, this is a really good point! It's definetely all about balance, and it really varies from person to person. I need to focus more on staying aware, than getting to sleep, which I think is the better of the two  ::D:

----------


## Sydney

Well, I'm getting closer. Oh and for the results the other night (sorry I did not post them...) I didn't wake up at all.  :Sad: 
BUT, I used the "I will remember my dreams" mantra like DragonMaster did above, because I was also working on my recall. I woke up 2 times in the night, remembering that I had dreams before I woke up! So I guess that mantra is good for both recall and DEILDing.  ::D:  Oh and when I did wake up, I moved without realizing. Gotta work on that lol.

----------


## Zyangur

> My pleasure! You must be really happy with that, that's amazing progress! 
> The vibrating thing is a really cool experience, right?! I loved it!



Yes, its awesome! I just need to improve my dream recall  :tongue2: .

----------


## yuppie11975

Sydney - That's great progrss! YOu can't expect to have everything in the one night ;P
And yeah, matra's are amazing!  :smiley: 

Dragon - Nice, tell me how it goes!

----------


## ryman

I have done this before to induce lucid dreams but was unaware that it was a specific technique. I read about it last night and put it to the test, it worked quite well. Nice tutorial  ::goodjob2::

----------


## Zyangur

> Well, I'm getting closer. Oh and for the results the other night (sorry I did not post them...) I didn't wake up at all. 
> BUT, I used the "I will remember my dreams" mantra like DragonMaster did above, because I was also working on my recall. I woke up 2 times in the night, remembering that I had dreams before I woke up! So I guess that mantra is good for both recall and DEILDing.  Oh and when I did wake up, I moved without realizing. Gotta work on that lol.



Ya. Did you find that the only times you woke up were when you remembered your dreams beforehand?

----------


## Sydney

> Ya. Did you find that the only times you woke up were when you remembered your dreams beforehand?



Pretty much yes.  :smiley:  Trying the mantras again tonight, willing for a lucid.

----------


## Zyangur

> Pretty much yes.  Trying the mantras again tonight, willing for a lucid.



I wish I could work on this tonight, but I am driving up with my dad to his condo tonight at like eight, and it takes about wish hours to get up to my condo. Usually I go to bed at 8:30 because that is when I am not extremely tired, but not too awake, and in between. I'll be getting up there around 10 so I will probably be too tired to wake up at all during the night :/.

Anyways, good luck tonight!

----------


## Sydney

Well I hope everything works out for you! Good luck to you as well  :smiley:

----------


## Sydney

Eh, no luck. I woke up at different times this time. I went to bed at 9:15 the day before (when I reported waking up) and 9:15 last night. But last night I woke up at 1 instead of 12, and 2:30 instead of 2.
It's weird, because when I'm fully aware that I have woken up, I'm in mid-movement.
So still working on that it seems. :/

----------


## yuppie11975

When I'm aware that I'm awake, it's normally when I JUST wake up

----------


## Zyangur

I'm annoyed right now. I am at my dads condo, and I have to share a room with my two  sisters and it sucks... Usually I go to bed at 8:30-8:45 and get some recall, etc. I got to bed at 9:15 last night because my sisters wouldn't go to sleep  :Sad: . I remembered a bunch of fragments of dreams, but couldn't take my computer out to write them down otherwise it would have woken up my sisters  :Sad: . Then I remembered right at the end of one dream I randomly decided to do an RC, and when I knew I was dreaming I thought "Wow, that was all one dream?" I did wake up a couple times with my eyes closed, but not perfectly still. Last night it seemed as if all my dreams were light and not good dreams, so when I woke up I would sit up or flail my arms or something D:. I can only get good results to attempt to DEILD if I go to bed at 8:30, but it is impossible at my dads house, unless I want to get woken up right after I fall asleep  :Oh noes: .

----------


## JoshGoldie

hey yuppie, ive been trying LD'ing for about 2 weeks now and ive only really had one slight lucid dream where, i realised i was dreaming and i woke up due to over exitment. But recently i manually woke up in the middle of a bad dream (closed my eyes hard and breathed in fast, ive done this in bad dreams since i was a kid) and i decided to re-enter the bad dream in a concious state, so while i was entering the dream world while maintaining conciousness i started to hear people talking and cars driving by (i wasnt scared) but as soon as i realised i was falling a sleep i got soo exited that i decided to try and stableise (even though i could not even see the dream world, i could only hear it) so as i rubbed my hands together in the dream world i started to get this extremly tingeling sensation run through my entire body and i woke up. Was this a form of DEILD because it kind of worked for me and thats one of the closest to a LD ive been, and wth was that "tingeling sensation"? i would really apprechiate if somebody responded, thanks  :smiley:

----------


## yuppie11975

> hey yuppie, ive been trying LD'ing for about 2 weeks now and ive only really had one slight lucid dream where, i realised i was dreaming and i woke up due to over exitment. But recently i manually woke up in the middle of a bad dream (closed my eyes hard and breathed in fast, ive done this in bad dreams since i was a kid) and i decided to re-enter the bad dream in a concious state, so while i was entering the dream world while maintaining conciousness i started to hear people talking and cars driving by (i wasnt scared) but as soon as i realised i was falling a sleep i got soo exited that i decided to try and stableise (even though i could not even see the dream world, i could only hear it) so as i rubbed my hands together in the dream world i started to get this extremly tingeling sensation run through my entire body and i woke up. Was this a form of DEILD because it kind of worked for me and thats one of the closest to a LD ive been, and wth was that "tingeling sensation"? i would really apprechiate if somebody responded, thanks



Hey JoshGoldie! Let me start off by saying having your first lucid dream in just two weeks is amazing! And it's normal to wake up in excitement, your first time, this happend to me, and undoubtedly many others  :smiley:  
This is a great effort also, for such a short period of time, it loks like you're going to be a natural!
I'd say this was more of an attempted DEILD, to be frank, you didn't succesfully ENTER the dream, but it's still a great first  attempt. I suggest waiting a bit longer next time, before stabalizing. You'll know for sure when it's time.  As for the tingling sensation, we normally experience hallucinations when we try DILD, or WILD (which is a variation of DEILD)
Because we're in such sleep, hazy states. It's completely natural  :smiley: 
Good luck! If you have any questions please ask, you're doing great!

----------


## Zyangur

> hey yuppie, ive been trying LD'ing for about 2 weeks now and ive only really had one slight lucid dream where, i realised i was dreaming and i woke up due to over exitment. But recently i manually woke up in the middle of a bad dream (closed my eyes hard and breathed in fast, ive done this in bad dreams since i was a kid) and i decided to re-enter the bad dream in a concious state, so while i was entering the dream world while maintaining conciousness i started to hear people talking and cars driving by (i wasnt scared) but as soon as i realised i was falling a sleep i got soo exited that i decided to try and stableise (even though i could not even see the dream world, i could only hear it) so as i rubbed my hands together in the dream world i started to get this extremly tingeling sensation run through my entire body and i woke up. Was this a form of DEILD because it kind of worked for me and thats one of the closest to a LD ive been, and wth was that "tingeling sensation"? i would really apprechiate if somebody responded, thanks



I have also been able to wake up from bad dreams since I was a kid. I wonder if that is some kind of "Lucid Dreaming" where you know you are dreaming, and you are able to wake yourself up or something? Anyways, the tingling sensation is just Sleep Paralysis which always happens every night, but we are just asleep, so people usually don't ever feel it. That is the amazing thing about this; you get to experience things that only a small handful of people get to experience ever. I saw a statistic somewhere that said only 100,000 people in the US are capable of Lucid Dreaming. There are about 300,000,000 people in the United States so that is a very, very small fraction. I keep getting off track  :tongue2: . Trust me, getting excited in your dreams will be a habit that will go away fast, unless you get excited really easy. In my second Lucid Dream (My last one I have had) I didn't even get excited at all. It didn't mean I wasn't excited to be dreaming, I just didn't get really excited like I did in my first LD. You got further than me on your first DEILD attempt! I didn't get to falling back asleep quite yet. Like what yuppie said, wait until you are _in_ your dream to stabilize, etc. I find that when I tried to WILD and the two times I have been able to try to DEILD, I found the tingle sensation awesome! I also was able to attempt to DEILD last night, but I only got as far as I did my first time where I was tingling (Still finding that balance!). Its very good that you were able to start reentering your dream on your first try. Anyways, good luck! I'm sure that your second Lucid Dream is coming very soon because my second came about five days after my first one. Good luck with LDing and DEILDing, and I hope that you are very successful!

----------


## Zyangur

Uggg. I just got sick Sunday, and it sucks. My dream recall currently is a couple _words_ from my dream. No visuals, nothing, just words. When I wake up at night, I can't attempt to DEILD because my throat hurts and I start coughing. I guess I will have to wait until I get better for more dreams  :Oh noes: .

----------


## Sydney

Hey DragonMaster, do you still use the mantra "I will remember my dreams" when attempting to DEILD?
Just wondering. Seems like your getting good results.  :smiley:

----------


## Zyangur

> Hey DragonMaster, do you still use the mantra "I will remember my dreams" when attempting to DEILD?
> Just wondering. Seems like your getting good results.



Hi! I do still use the mantra, but not really for attempting to DEILD. I guess that thats a part of it, I just say that to myself when I go to bed. When I remember my dreams, I almost 100% wake up in the perfect position to DEILD. I haven't been able to remember much dreams lately though, I just have been sick D: and my dream recall is terrible at the moment. I need to improve it  :Oh noes: . How is DEILDing going for you?

----------


## Sydney

Thanks for asking, but not that great. I've not been waking up at good times.  :Sad:  But when I do, I always move instantly!
Haha yeah my recall is not that great, either.
Oh well I'll try a different mantra tonight and post my results  :smiley:

----------


## Zyangur

> Thanks for asking, but not that great. I've not been waking up at good times.  But when I do, I always move instantly!
> Haha yeah my recall is not that great, either.
> Oh well I'll try a different mantra tonight and post my results



Ya, what I did was use the original mantras that yuppie had first suggested "I will be aware when I wake up from a dream", which led me to waking up during the night. Once I got that, I used the mantra "I will completely stay still with my eyes closed when I wake up", which didn't ever work. I decided then that I needed to work on my recall, so the first night I did that, I was waking up perfectly still with my eyes closed.

----------


## Zyangur

Also, come up with a mantra that works for you. Combine ones that you think of, ones that you get as suggestions, and ones that you just find around. If anything will work, its creating a mantra that fits comfortably in your brain and allows you to think about it, but without keeping yourself awake. For example a mantra that I first tried using was "I will be aware when I awake from a dream" which isn't much different from my current one, but I found that having the aware and awake in one sentence was hard to repeat in my mind so I changed it to something more smooth "I will be aware when I wake up from a dream".

----------


## Sydney

Yeah, I found that hard too, also whenever I repeat a long mantra. I just can't think straight  :tongue2: 
But thanks for your suggestion! I'll try that, and think of some today.

----------


## Spyguy

The lying still is just really tough. Once you're through that it's easy. I'm still getting myself to lie still, but I always wake up with my ear folded, or my hand in some odd uncomfortable position, and then I just can't stay still  :Sad:  I'm certain that we can all do it though!

----------


## Zyangur

My problem is that my recall hates me. I feel like it decided I was too boring, so it packed up its bags and now its gone...

I'm going to try something that helped me DILD. I will have a rubber band, and every 30ish minutes, I will snap it against my wrist, and say "I will remember my dreams". I believe that that will help because it will keep me having the desire to remember my dreams throughout the day.

----------


## Zyangur

Still no recall  :Sad: . I'm trying to improve it though.

----------


## Spyguy

> Still no recall . I'm trying to improve it though.



When remembering dreams, really focus on remembering details, not so much on writing them down. This will get your recall up very quikly. For example, if you saw someone ride a bike, really stretch your brain to see if you remember seeing the wheels move, what colour the bike was, the person's haircut, the clothes he/she wore, etc.

----------


## Zyangur

Alright, thanks for the thoughts, and I see how that would work. Last night, I remembered 4 or 5 dreams, that were just fragments, but I still remembered them. Upon waking, I stretched my mind to remember details, and I remembered that one of my dreams even took place in my room.

----------


## Spyguy

> Alright, thanks for the thoughts, and I see how that would work. Last night, I remembered 4 or 5 dreams, that were just fragments, but I still remembered them. Upon waking, I stretched my mind to remember details, and I remembered that one of my dreams even took place in my room.



Nice, I've been doing it for 2 days as well, and the vividness is starting to increase again. By stretching your brain over them really badly you uncionciously take note that it is highly important, so you will pay more attention to your dreams to remember the details more easily. Same way your body creates muscles in places that have to apply a lot of force. Naturally, when paying more attention to the dreams while you're in them, you become lucid more easily.

----------


## Zyangur

Cool.

Has anyone had any success lately with DEILDing? I obviously haven't because I haven't been remembering dreams  :tongue2: .

----------


## Sydney

Yeah, I haven't. My focus for now has been more on WILDing.  :smiley:

----------


## Spyguy

Well, I managed to lay completely still this morning, but I didn't make it into a dream. No other succes. It might just be the dryspell though. I haven't had any DILDs in a while either, which is extremely weird for me

----------


## Zyangur

Good job in staying still. I haven't had any DILD's in a while, but I have been getting my recall back.

----------


## yuppie11975

Hey guys, sorry for the no replies.
You're all aware of the hacking and stuff, Didn't know the url  :smiley:

----------


## Zyangur

Ah, well its good that your back. I haven't got a DEILD yet, because my recall hasn't been so strong, but I'm building it up right now, and I still am waking up in the perfect position for a DEILD.

----------


## Spyguy

Welcome back indeed! I'm still typing .com instead of .org every day xD I'm on a dryspell and have decided to focus on my DILD first, and then proceed with DEILD when it's back up. Rather do 1 thing good than fail at 2 things at once  :wink2:

----------


## yuppie11975

Hahaha, favourites for me ;3
Agreed, my ld went way down while this site was gone

----------


## yuppie11975

Once again, thanks for the immense support guys ;D
18 likes, and tonnes of views and replies! Cheers  :smiley:

----------


## Zyangur

Cheers!

----------


## Spyguy

Cheers!

----------


## yuppie11975

-bumps beer-

----------


## GibsoNorth

Hey guys, I was trying this last night and I think it worked. I had an amazingly vivid dream, woke up with eyes closed, and I chained another dream to the first one. I very vaguely remember being lucid at the beginning of the 'new' dream. More practice and it might actually work all out for me  :smiley:

----------


## Sydney

That's good GibsoNorth.  :smiley:  Great progress. I myself am trying out DEILD again tonight, wish me luck!  ::D: 
Will post results in the morning.

----------


## yuppie11975

Excellent results man, was this your first attempt? Thats an outstanding result  :smiley: 
Good luck Sydney, tell me how it goes!

----------


## Spyguy

I think I'm getting back into this as well! Let's get LDing again. My dryspell is now officially over, the only thing that keeps me from LDing every night are mind blocks. I won't need to surpass them tonight. I already have by realizing this

----------


## Sydney

I had a WBTB/WILD set for 4 hours and 45 minutes after I first went to sleep, so I really didn't wake up in between there (I used a mantra before going to sleep). Then I slept all the way until I heard my mom come up the stairs. This made me awake but I never moved or opened my eyes! I didn't really feel anything except heavy limbs and numbness. Then when she came into my room and told me goodbye because she was going to work, I just had to move and tell her bye as well. Didn't want to be rude  :wink2: 

Definetly trying this again tonight. Any mantras you think would be good? Last night I did, "I will wake up after my dreams and lay still." That one is kinda complicating itself in my head, and for some reason I just stopped repeating it lol.

----------


## yuppie11975

Spyguy - Coolies! Tell me how it goes  :smiley: 
Syd - Hahahah, nice  :wink2: 
I never have that problem, mum seems to just leave ;P
I personally use "I will stay still when I awake" or "I will remain concious when I fall asleep"
It really depends what I'm struggling with - get me?
If I can't stay still, I'll go with that, or if I can stay still but I just fall back to sleep, I go with the latter.
Good luck! Report back here  :smiley:

----------


## Spyguy

No succes so far, but I can't recall waking up either. My dream vividness is going back up thanks to my active ADA practice though  ::D:  Will be back to pro level in no time. I'm starting to think I am not in the middle of a dryspell, but that I didn't put in enough effort.

----------


## Sydney

I almost had a DEILD last night! But instead I had an FA..
If you haven't seen this technique yet, check it out here:

http://www.dreamviews.com/f12/senses...-ssild-129734/

It's called SSILD. I had great results on my first try!  :smiley:

----------


## yuppie11975

I had a couple of DEILD's last night, couldn't move though, it was like a FA, but it wouldn't let me move -.-
I need to work on my recall, but it's so dificult with work and shizz -.-

----------


## GeOh

Great guide, I like technique as I had some LD's this way, I will continue to practice it.

----------


## yuppie11975

Thank you!  :smiley: 
Sounds good ;C

----------


## Zyangur

> I had a couple of DEILD's last night, couldn't move though, it was like a FA, but it wouldn't let me move -.-
> I need to work on my recall, but it's so dificult with work and shizz -.-



Me too. My recall is not good D:. Thats why I haven't made any progress on this because I have no recall... My last LD was two months ago, which was only my second...

----------


## yuppie11975

Keep at it, I had a similar situation, I had my first ld, within two months, and then none for like three.
THat is the main negative of this technique, my only suggestion would be to give this a rest, and work on your recall. Try MILD and mantra's, for a bit of a change for an ld, whilst you work on your dj'ing

----------


## Spyguy

I did succeed on laying completely still. But I had just awoken from a nightmare (the first one in ages), and it scared the crap out of me. I knew it had been a dream, but somehow I continued being scared, so I couldn't relax enough to actually succeed. But my dream vividness is increasing, thanks to more focus on ADA during daytime. Laying still for DEILD is also getting more and more succesful. If I keep going like this, I'll be back at LD-pro level within a week  ::D:

----------


## yuppie11975

Sounds good, great work  :smiley: 
Yeah, I'm never to keen on DEILD-ing into nightmares.
I normally think of an alternate dreamscape if that happens.

----------


## Zyangur

> Keep at it, I had a similar situation, I had my first ld, within two months, and then none for like three.
> THat is the main negative of this technique, my only suggestion would be to give this a rest, and work on your recall. Try MILD and mantra's, for a bit of a change for an ld, whilst you work on your dj'ing



Ok, I will try that. My recall is going up, as I remembered 2 dream fragments and I believe an entire dream last night. Im also, like Spyguy has been doing, am going to try ADA because when I did try it was around I had my two LD's.

----------


## yuppie11975

NO! DON'T YOU DARE LEAVE MY GUIDE.
Kidding, yeah, sure  :smiley: 
Good luck, come visit my guide, any time!  :smiley:

----------


## ADEzor

Thanks man! Three DEILDs in one night. short ones, but still. It was like I was aware all night! Wow.

----------


## Spyguy

> Ok, I will try that. My recall is going up, as I remembered 2 dream fragments and I believe an entire dream last night. Im also, like Spyguy has been doing, am going to try ADA because when I did try it was around I had my two LD's.



Good luck! 





> NO! DON'T YOU DARE LEAVE MY GUIDE.
> Kidding, yeah, sure 
> Good luck, come visit my guide, any time!



Don't worry, the two can easily be combined, so he'll probably keep posting  :tongue2:

----------


## yuppie11975

> Thanks man! Three DEILDs in one night. short ones, but still. It was like I was aware all night! Wow.



Nice, are you keeping a dream journal?  :smiley:  
It'd be great to read your DEILD experience.
And yeh, DEILD seems to spawn really vivid dreams  :smiley: 
Good luck!

----------


## ADEzor

I do, but the dream journal is on paper and in Finnish, the dreams weren't that long either  ::D:  one was something like this though:

 I was attempting to DEILD, and I realized that in some point I was watching my gf's room trough the REM dreamer. I saw the outlines of the sleepmask in the corner of my eyes a and heard some cool electronic music being played at the same time. I suddenly realized that this isn't right! I am dreaming! ...only to wake up soon after. 

I noticed one interesting thing though. I seem to be particularly susceptible to the effects of placebo (I read about people hearing music in their dreams and I started to hear music, the very next night). Maybe I can use the placebo for my advantage somehow?

----------


## yuppie11975

That's not actually placebo, but nevertheless, I guess if you find a practical, effective and simple way to incorporate that into a technique, why not?!

----------


## Zyangur

So my long dry spell is finally over! I had my third LD last night, but unfortunately it only lasted a little bit. I was able to attempt DEILD, so I guess I haven't lost the ability to be in that position when I wake up. I sort of felt myself drifting in to the dream, but not really.

----------


## yuppie11975

Nice work mate, just stick with it. You'll either fall asleep aware, or unaware. It's very rare that you'll stay awake though, so try to DEILD the whole time.

----------


## enak101

I'm going to try this technique! I'll start off tonight with identifying waking up after dreams and trying to stay still. I'll keep you updated on this thread.

----------


## yuppie11975

That's great news! 
Excellent idea, this is how I started  :smiley:  
Please do keep my updated  ::D: 
- Yuppie

----------


## PolicemanFox

Would this be made even more effective if combined with WBTB? Also, is there not a risk of forgetting and not being able to record the dream you have just awakened from should the DEILD attempt fail?

----------


## enak101

Hmm, no luck last night. I didn't recognize waking up. I'll try repeating the mantras more and looking at black of eyelids.

----------


## yuppie11975

Fox -  I couldn't tell you from personal experience about the WBTB, but alot people find this effective.
As for the recall whilst attempting to DEILD, really there's a risk of forgetting your previous dream, even if you do suceed. That's why it's a good idea to get your recall up to scratch, because one of the few negatives about DEILD, is the journalling aspect. I wish you luck, tell me how it goes  :smiley: 

Nak - Sounds good, try to make a mantra focused on your goal. I went through this stage, and I used "I will realise when I'm awake."
"I will be aware when I awake" 
Or even put two problems together. "I will stay still, when I awake"
Mantra's are pretty great  :smiley:  
Good luck man! Tell me how it works out.

----------


## enak101

I will for sure. I'll try out, "I will realise when I'm awake." and let you know how it goes. Once I get past that stage I'll see how movement goes.

----------


## enak101

Also, another note about journalling is that. For people that wouldn't normally wake up during the middle of the night like me and many others I presume you aren't missing out on anything. If you have a look at the tags thread in dream recall under attaining lucidity you can do DEILD for some of your waking up periods and journalling or 'tagging' for others. If you really wake up after each dream that's 5+ wake periods a night you can use.

----------


## yuppie11975

Yeah, I DEILD at every oppurtuntity, thats x 5 succes chance really  :tongue2: 
But yeah, if you want to do that, go for it  :smiley:

----------


## enak101

Yeah, depends on what you can recall and how much you want to I suppose.

----------


## enak101

I just wanted to let you know that "I realise I'm awake after dreams" seems to have worked, I remember waking up probably 3 or 4 times last night. I couldn't really stay still or remember to DEILD but that's the next step! Great progress so far.

Also, I had a dream that I posted this to the forums. Weird, huh?

----------


## yuppie11975

Hahaha, that happens to alot of people, me included!
Actually, it's normally a sign that a lucid dream is to come, whenever I have a dream about lucidity (For eg, once I dreamt I was teaching my class how to lucid dream)
I nearly ALWAYS have a lucid dream!
Keep at it!

----------


## Spyguy

Aw man. I woke up and was laying perfectly still. I was about to snap into a dream and then... alarm clock -.-

----------


## yuppie11975

Hahahaah!
Alarm clocks, wrecking your lucid dreams since the dawn of time  :wink2:

----------


## Simplicity0

I like your guide I'm going to try to commit to this method because it seems more convenient then some others.  

Just out of curiosity my samsung phone has a ring tone called "into my dream" O_o and it's the shortest melody it has being 6 seconds long... for a second i considered it to be a great alarm to ring once at night since i dont have any program to do it for me, i can set it for one ring too.  but i am a heavy sleeper, these past few nights i haven't even recognized my alarm going off, i know it is since in the morning my phone's alarm is "off" and i reset it but it's kinda funny how that happens i don't want to make it suuper loud eitther =/

----------


## yuppie11975

Hahahah thanks heaps!
And yes, I'm not to sure how alarm clocks are, but you can try if you like. Don't  get your hopes up though, The method is all about fallling straight back to sleep, and for this to happen you need to be in a good state. Especially when you're a heavy sleeper, then you'll need a longer duration to wake you up. I think six seconds is even to long. 
No harm in trying, but if it doesn't work in two weeks, I'd move on to mantra's.

----------


## Simplicity0

> Hahahah thanks heaps!
>  The method is all about fallling straight back to sleep, and for this to happen you need to be in a good state. Especially when you're a heavy sleeper, then you'll need a longer duration to wake you up. I think six seconds is even to long. 
> No harm in trying, but if it doesn't work in two weeks, I'd move on to mantra's.



wow. hmm, as an added note,  being a heavy sleeper i don't snore nor wake up late, which in my mind can  be connotative with "heavy sleepers". but you're right, no harm in trying. ::hrm::

----------


## hamza

Hey i have a problem here when i had DILDs they were low level lucid now that i moved to DEILD i though that i will get high level lucid but even in DEILDs and WILDs i get low level lucid the problem is i couldnt remember goals or even to fly in LD.

----------


## sale011

Hello nice tutorial man last night i try this and i must say for first time i use autossugestion and its very work i set alarm like 5 morning just for case if dont work and i wake up like 4 morn witout alarm and stay still with closed eyes this is frist time to success and i fail  :Sad:  when i woke up with eyes closed i try to remember what i dream and then i just have blacknes lying about 5min nothing have sp or some of HI and i give up maybe not hit rem?

----------


## yuppie11975

Hazma - Methods don't normally change your levels or lucidty (or at least to my knowledge)
Are these your first few lucids? Generally you seem to experience low level lucidity when you first start out, maybe this could be the problem. It's no big deal, and is to be expected. I suggest you see if there is an change in your next few lucids, and then we'll see what we can do if the problem persists. Good luck!

Sale - Cheers man  :smiley:  
Don't be upset, this is excellent progress for your first try! Remember that it's not necessary for you to re-enter your previous dream. If anything, you'd probably find more success by creating anohter scenario for yourself if you can't recall your dream in the first few seconds. It's all about falling asleep quickly so your awareness just flows through. Remember that everything doesn't have to be perfect! Try again, and tell me how it goes  :smiley:

----------


## TheModernNinja

Nice, but one problem. What if I don't wake up? I usually don't wake up without an alarm.

----------


## Spyguy

> Nice, but one problem. What if I don't wake up? I usually don't wake up without an alarm.



Everyone wakes up multiple times per night. However, we fall back asleep VERY fast, en don't remember ever having woken. Realize this, and tell yourself to recognize your awakenings. Within a manner of days you should start noticing that you wake up a few times per night.

----------


## yuppie11975

^^^
This guy.

----------


## Azul

> Everyone wakes up multiple times per night. However, we fall back asleep VERY fast, en don't remember ever having woken. Realize this, and tell yourself to recognize your awakenings. Within a manner of days you should start noticing that you wake up a few times per night.



 I definitely realize every time I awake after a dream, I believe once I learn how to keep my body still and eyes closed, I should have no problem having a DEILD.

----------


## Spyguy

> I definitely realize every time I awake after a dream, I believe once I learn how to keep my body still and eyes closed, I should have no problem having a DEILD.



It will probably also take a few attempts to learn to fall back asleep without losing conciousness, but it's definitely easier than WBTB-WILD in my opinion. It's definitely smooth smailing from the point you learn to stay completely stay still onwards, but don't forget it's still possible to do this after moving! Just stop moving the second you realize that you are awake, and then start again with visualizing again. Good luck either way  :wink2:

----------


## Azul

Oh yea without a doubt it's easier than a WBTB-WILD haha I'll train for that in a few months, oh ok so it IS still possible to have one after movement I keep hearing that. Thanks for the info man I appreciate it!

----------


## TheModernNinja

> Everyone wakes up multiple times per night. However, we fall back asleep VERY fast, en don't remember ever having woken. Realize this, and tell yourself to recognize your awakenings. Within a manner of days you should start noticing that you wake up a few times per night.



Should I say a mantra before bed...or...?

----------


## Spyguy

> Should I say a mantra before bed...or...?



You could do that, but it isn't required. Just be sure to think it and concentrate on the thought. If you do that, thinking it once before falling asleep should be enough. If you still don't recognize your awakenings after a week, then I do recommend using a mantra

----------


## yuppie11975

> Oh yea without a doubt it's easier than a WBTB-WILD haha I'll train for that in a few months, oh ok so it IS still possible to have one after movement I keep hearing that. Thanks for the info man I appreciate it!



Yes! It's very possible  :smiley: 
Don't give up straight away if you move, for some people it's actually really hard for them not to move when they wake up, like the have to move their arm or something. It's just a matter of falling asleep quickly, so your conciousness follows through. Moving is absolutely fine as long as it's kept to a degree where it has minimal effect on your ability to fall back asleep.

----------


## Azul

Thanks goodness man I'm so glad I can re-adjust myself a tad bit to get a little comfortable. I actually think I have gotten that down the only thing is whenever I try to attempt a DEILD is I think I become too aware of what's going on but I still have the groggy feeling.

----------


## Beefer

> While DEILD IS a variation of WILD, it's alot different. If done correctly, it happens within seconds. I'm not going to lie to you, I have experienced sleepy paralysis, and hallucillations, but only once doing DEILD. IT wasn't scary, it was actually a cool experience, I felt like vibrations like an earth quake, and then footsteps, and breathing next to me. Then I transitioned, it CAN be scary in the moment, but it's really just like having a bad dream, it's scary at the time, but pretty cool when you look back on it. It's definetely worth it for a lucid dream anyway, besides, just reason with yourself that none of it is really happening, and it's fine 
> Just ask yourself? What's the worst thing that could happen? You know it's not real, and yes, you might get scared.. but it's NOT real. You might freak out for a bit, but then you're good..
> Please give it a try! If you still don't feel comftorbale and think it's not worth it for a dream where you can do anything you can THINK of, for a few seconds of being scared, then quit. Simple! 
> Thanks so much for your comment!
> What can you expect? Possibly some hallucinations, not so much paralysis, however it may vary person to person. I only experienced this once, then it stopped.



You have moved me! I was afraid of sleep paralysis for about a month ,but now I think I will be ok thanks to that little paragraph you wrote there.
I was just looking for these words somewhere on the internet and found them in your message. I will try DEILD AND I WILL SUCCEED HAVING A LUCID DREAM! Thank you Yuppie.

----------


## yuppie11975

Anytime man, glad I could help!  :smiley: 
Tell me how it goes

----------


## TheModernNinja

> You could do that, but it isn't required. Just be sure to think it and concentrate on the thought. If you do that, thinking it once before falling asleep should be enough. If you still don't recognize your awakenings after a week, then I do recommend using a mantra



Ok thank you.

----------


## Spyguy

I think I got the hang of it now! 2 DEILDs in 2 days! And my LD's are also getting more and more stable! The potentials of having regular stable lucids are finally getting into view  ::D:

----------


## yuppie11975

It's a great method, right?!
Once you get it down pat, there's no reason why you can't have a lucid every single night, you know what I mean!?

----------


## Zyangur

Congrats! Since I "left" to try and get my recall better, nothing has happened. My recall hasn't improved either, and I don't know why. I do remember about a dream a night though, so I am going to start working on this method again. Sounds like you have the hang of it!

----------


## Spyguy

Thanks everyone  ::D:  I just figured out some more stuff, so I think I might have understood it completely now! So now is the time to share it, discuss it and get some more practical experience. This is a PM I just wrote about it





> I realized that WILD was all a balance between awareness and falling asleep. Focussing too much on awareness leads to not being able to fall asleep, focussing too much on falling asleep leads to falling into non-lucid sleep. For falling asleep, I used the technique described in my thread (link in the signature), but this time I tried to stay a slight bit aware. Also, I didn't visualize this time, I just let my brain come up with pictures while attempting so stay aware. Even when I thought I had failed, I realized later that I had seen stuff, meaning I was actually quite close.
> And one more tip. For me, I tend to give up and just fall asleep quite quickly, but after reflection, I just realized that I stop attempting DEILD way too soon, and that continuing to try might be the key. Not sure if that goes for you too, but it might be a good idea to keep that in the back of your mind.



That last part was a bit unclear, but I was talking about giving up and just falling asleep hoping to get a DILD.

----------


## Azul

I finally had my first DEILD! haha I didn't exactly re-enter the dream but I laid still, felt vibrations over my body and heard some loud bangs. I waited a few more seconds to open my eyes and I was still in my room and it was EXACTLY the same as when I went to sleep. I looked at the clock and it read 7:15, I turned my head and looked back then it read :15! Ha lucid! It felt too real, I actually had to perform several reality checks to make sure I was actually dreaming still. All in all it was a great experience, thanks Yuppie  :Shades wink:

----------


## Rubens

I had a question. If I move a little after the dream (forget to stay completely still).
It will be very hard to "go back inside" ?

I'm still learning to continue completely still.

----------


## RareCola

> I had a question. If I move a little after the dream (forget to stay completely still).
> It will be very hard to "go back inside" ?
> 
> I'm still learning to continue completely still.



On my first lucid dream when I accidentally DEILDed, I opened my eyes and even moved my hand to reality check, but still DEILDed without problems.

----------


## Rubens

> On my first lucid dream when I accidentally DEILDed, I opened my eyes and even moved my hand to reality check, but still DEILDed without problems.



 It makes me happy  ::D: 

Hope I will be able to do a DEILD soon, I wake up a very often after my dreams.

----------


## Spyguy

> I had a question. If I move a little after the dream (forget to stay completely still).
> It will be very hard to "go back inside" ?
> 
> I'm still learning to continue completely still.



It takes a little longer, but it is definitely possible to DEILD after moving

----------


## yuppie11975

Azul - Good job man!  :wink2: 
Ruben- Yeah, it's cool. It varies from person to person, but a little bit is fine!  ::D:  Good luck

----------


## Rubens

Thanks guys, this night I had a FA and tried a DEILD in the FA oO'
I achieved the SP but couldn't go to the dream state, then I gave up and tried to "sleep again", after sleeping in the dream I woke up for real .-.

----------


## Azul

Don't give up Rubens, trust me keep working at it and you will be rewarded! Took me about two weeks but that was after my first few lucids.

----------


## Triforce

Very nice guide there Yuppie. Well done.

Anyway, I had a run in with SP a few days ago. I gently awoke from a dream and just laid there with my eyes shut and suddenly entered SP just as I remembered about DEILDing. My whole body felt numb, maybe a little vibratey, and my head was ringing (like when you're sometimes in a very quiet room). I tried to enter a dream but couldn't decide on what scene to create and I thought it would have taken too long to go back into a dream and I got scared of possible hallucinations/noises so I snapped myself out of it after about 8 seconds by taking a few quick, short breaths (which worked very well). I really don't wanna be so afraid though. Tonight I overslept and was laying in bed, wanting to get up but way too drowsy (I tried checking the time on my phone by trying to press the power button on my phone without even having it in my hand. Twice...) Then I had some random image of a fly followed by a SP kind of feeling in my stomach which made me throw myself up so I didn't enter SP, followed by disappointment...

I really want to learn not to be such a big chicken. SP is a great shortcut to an amazing land where I can do whatever I want, not a trap for demons to torment me. I need my subconscious to realize that too...

----------


## Rubens

> Don't give up Rubens, trust me keep working at it and you will be rewarded! Took me about two weeks but that was after my first few lucids.



What the words "give up" mean ? Don't know this words, never heard them in my life xD.
I won't  :smiley: 

OFF: What your nick means azul ? "Azul" is "blue" in portuguese.

----------


## yuppie11975

> Very nice guide there Yuppie. Well done.
> 
> Anyway, I had a run in with SP a few days ago. I gently awoke from a dream and just laid there with my eyes shut and suddenly entered SP just as I remembered about DEILDing. My whole body felt numb, maybe a little vibratey, and my head was ringing (like when you're sometimes in a very quiet room). I tried to enter a dream but couldn't decide on what scene to create and I thought it would have taken too long to go back into a dream and I got scared of possible hallucinations/noises so I snapped myself out of it after about 8 seconds by taking a few quick, short breaths (which worked very well). I really don't wanna be so afraid though. Tonight I overslept and was laying in bed, wanting to get up but way too drowsy (I tried checking the time on my phone by trying to press the power button on my phone without even having it in my hand. Twice...) Then I had some random image of a fly followed by a SP kind of feeling in my stomach which made me throw myself up so I didn't enter SP, followed by disappointment...
> 
> I really want to learn not to be such a big chicken. SP is a great shortcut to an amazing land where I can do whatever I want, not a trap for demons to torment me. I need my subconscious to realize that too...



Cheers man, means alot.

Well, primarily you basically need to just be aware that sleep parlysis is *ABSOLUTELY HARMLESS!* 
You shouldn't have "snapped yourself out of it" sounds life you were really close, you just need to go with it.
Put it this way, it's basically like you sitting in a room, and imagining some scary stuff. Who cares?! It's just your imagination!
Think of the benefits, endure a few minutes of this at the most, and be transported to a world where ANYTHING is possible!
It's no worse than a nightmare, and once you reassure yourself that nothing can happen to you, it's kind of fun!
At the end, it comes down to you. There's not much more I can say. Just believe in yourself! Tell me how it goes.  :smiley:

----------


## Azul

> What the words "give up" mean ? Don't know this words, never heard them in my life xD.
> I won't 
> 
> OFF: What your nick means azul ? "Azul" is "blue" in portuguese.



Lol good man I'm glad you're motivated haha.

Yea I know it means "blue" as for blue is my favorite color  ::D:

----------


## Triforce

> Well, primarily you basically need to just be aware that sleep parlysis is *ABSOLUTELY HARMLESS!* 
> You shouldn't have "snapped yourself out of it" sounds life you were really close, you just need to go with it.
> Put it this way, it's basically like you sitting in a room, and imagining some scary stuff. Who cares?! It's just your imagination!
> Think of the benefits, endure a few minutes of this at the most, and be transported to a world where ANYTHING is possible!
> It's no worse than a nightmare, and once you reassure yourself that nothing can happen to you, it's kind of fun!
> At the end, it comes down to you. There's not much more I can say. Just believe in yourself! Tell me how it goes.



Thanks for the motivation. You're totally right. I didn't even see, hear or feel anything scary when I was in SP, other than the thought of something scary happening. And it's not like I run out of the room when I'm watching a Horror/Thriller movie, so I shouldn't run away from hallucinations that probably won't even be that bad, if they even do appear. And if they do, I could always tell myself it's Redfluffykins. That could even make me appear in a dream next to her and turn out for the better, heh.

But anyway, I'd like to have another Lucid Dream soon. I haven't had one in a while. Maybe even try facing whatever it is I'm scared of in the dream and just get rid of it. Then DEILD after waking from the same dream  :tongue2:

----------


## yuppie11975

Sounds good man!
So you're not actually trying DEILD primarily?

----------


## Triforce

Right now I'm kinda just trying DILD by getting used to doing a RC every time I see the R I wrote on my hand. That's kind of all I'm doing at the moment. No mantras or WBTB (I have trouble going back to sleep after being up for too long) yet. That time I went into SP was totally by accident. It wasn't until a second before it hit me that I remembered what DEILD was.

Next time I happen to wake up without moving I might try DEILD. Also if I enter a Lucid Dream I might try to DEILD when I feel myself slipping out of it. It seems like an excellent technique. The best I've heard of actually. Once I successfully do a DEILD or start Lucid Dreaming often I'll probably make it my primary technique.

----------


## yuppie11975

Okay, sweet, tell me how it goes.
You might want to give mantra's a shot. I find them super effective, and they require minimal effort.

----------


## Triforce

Great, I'll throw some mantras into the mix too then. Just gotta decide what I should say. Any ideas?

----------


## yuppie11975

Well if you want to DILD, I suggest something like; "I am dreaming" or "I am aware."
I presume you already know the fundamentals of Mantras. Just make sure you really mean them, you're thinking and listening to them, and what they mean.
Alot of people believe that one mantra performed correctly is equivelant to say, 100 that were done incorrectly.

----------


## Azul

I've taken a few days off from dreaming trying to fix my sleeping pattern. The past few days I have attempted a DEILD I always experience the SP now but I don't ever become lucid, I think it's because I lose awareness and just fall back to sleep lol.

----------


## yuppie11975

Tell me how that works out for you  :smiley: 
Gosh, this thread is starting to die a bit...   :Sad:

----------


## Triforce

It better not be - this thread rocks!

Also, if you missed my thread about my recent dream, I finally achieved spontaneous lucidity! It only took about a week since I started trying. Unfortunately I didn't do much. I spent a lot of time dancing in the lounge room with my cats and crawling on the floor moaning in pleasure of the realistic feeling of everything (I purposely exaggerated the moaning in my dream for lulz). I wanted to walk across the road to my neighbor and bust in like I owned the joint but I somehow wasn't fully sure if it was a dream, it felt too real! Then when I finally walked outside it was morning instead of night, and my neighbor had a huge fire going in his front yard which made me sure it was all a dream. On my way I was being stupid and suspected demons to appear to see if it'd happen, but nothing did. Unfortunately I found myself wide awake (for real, not FA) as I was about to touch some grass to regain stability. Oh well. It's a start!

I've only had 4 hours sleep today. I'm feeling pretty tired. Also feeling pretty lucky that I might hit jackpot again. Here's hoping I do!

----------


## yuppie11975

Dude, that's awesome! You've done really well, congratulatiions  :smiley: 
Considering my first lucids were 5-10 seconds, mainly blackness straight after I become lucid, your dream is pretty mad, right?
I'm cheering you on to complete your lucid goals!  ::D:

----------


## Triforce

Thanks man.

Yeah I've realized I was dreaming plenty of times in the past but never knew about lucid dreaming so I either just chilled or woke myself up depending on if the dream was good or bad (could only stay "lucid" for about 10 seconds though).

My second proper lucid dream went for about 10-15 minutes and I managed to turn myself into a human rocket which was pretty cool. Couldn't really fly very well but it was still fun.

I also sometimes see mini movie-like dreams while falling asleep, but I'll keep switching from in a mini dream to being awake and conscious again for about 5 seconds to dreaming again etc.. So it's hard to try to enter one of them as a dream. I remember I had a very vivid one while napping on a couch and was fully aware it was one of the mini dreams but didn't really try to enter it. But maybe with some practice that could be a good way to have a lucid. Kinda like WILD/DEILD Hypnagogic Imagery but without SP.

----------


## yuppie11975

Nice, sounds like you're a natural...
Switch bodies with me! ;D

----------


## Rubens

Hey Yuppie, I've been trying your technique for some days and didnt have success.

Can you tell me how much time you usually take to "go back to the dream" ?
I think I give up too early :p

----------


## Triforce

For me it took about 10-15 seconds to enter the extremely dangerous, dreadful, life-threatening (/sarcasm) SP. Unless you mean after that.

----------


## Rubens

I wake up a lot of times naturally after some of my dreams and almost always try to perform a DEILD, but I never achieved the SP :/

----------


## Dragonworkz

Just now found this thread, after deciding to try a new technique. Thanks for the guide, Yuppie.  :smiley:  I'm going to try this technique later and see how it goes, considering I've only been doing DILDs up to this point.

----------


## yuppie11975

Rubens - Sleep Parlaysis isn't necessary for DEILD. Infact, I'd say it would be more common not to experience it, then it would be to whilst attempting to DEILD. Mainly because the transition is so fast!
Generally take about 10-30 seconds  :smiley: 
Also, you can't expect me to help you without details.

Dragonworkz - Sounds good mate, thanks  :smiley: 
Please do drop back and tell me how it goes!

----------


## Terrin

Great post man! I've used this method before and it absolutely works! A few days practice does set the mood and intention and after that it's smooth sailing. This is a perfect straight to the point tutorial.

----------


## yuppie11975

Thanks so much!  ::D:

----------


## Triforce

Had another Lucid Dream tonight, hooray! 'Tis in my DJ if you're interested. Only a week since my last dream too. It's also much better than the last one. I haven't been reading up on lucidity much recently, nor have I been sticking to my techniques. Failed to DEILD though  :Sad:  Maybe next time.

----------


## enak101

I've been trying this the last few nights and I definitely realise I'm awake at least once a night. I keep moving and looking at my clock though. Should I try that "when I see this 'my eyes closed' I stay still" mantra?

----------


## benzoe590

Quick question: Does DEILDing have effects like WILDing? Like hallucinations, lights, vibrations, etc.?

also, I'm getting the feeling I may have asked this a few weeks ago, but I'm not sure, so sorry if I already asked this.






> Tonight I overslept and was laying in bed, wanting to get up but way too drowsy (I tried checking the time on my phone by trying to press the power button on my phone without even having it in my hand. Twice...).



I've had some pretty similar stuff happened. Every once in a while I'd get up and start walking down stairs, only to realize I was visualizing the whole thing (not dreaming, though).

----------


## Azul

Gahhhhh, I'm sooo rusty it's not even funny!! I'm so happy DEILDs can be performed on the spot, I must get my recall back up to par!

----------


## landofmanytrees

I had done this in the past without actually knowing anything about lucid dreaming. I had became lucid in a dream but woke myself up by accident and i wanted to get back in so i tried to do something that pretty much resembles a DEILD and it sort of worked. I began to feel like i was really there and i couldnt sense myself in my bed but everything was much less detailed and was fading to black and i eventually woke up again. Has this happened to anyone before? It may have been because i wasnt completely still. I also attempted this pretty late in the morning around 9AM.

----------


## Triforce

Hey. I wanna get your opinion on something. I got SP again, but I'm not sure if it was in a dream or real life...

So I guess I woke up from a dream (not sure if FA or not). I was laying there when all of a sudden SP grabbed me. I was like "Hmmphh!" as it happened then I relaxed. I tried to snap myself out of it but then I stopped and figured I'd at least give it a chance. For a few moments I had the usual weird ringing noise or whatever but it slowed down and was pretty quiet actually. I listened for any scary sounds but there were none. I also remembered that despite my pitch-black view that it was daytime and if any scary things did appear it wouldn't be all that bad because the room would have been well-lit. Then my vision turned from black to a bit brighter and I felt myself slowly starting to spin left. I just relaxed and pretended I was spinning on something to help induce a dream. It was pretty fun actually. Then all of a sudden it stopped. I moved a little, opened my eyes, done a RC and I was awake.

It felt pretty real, but it's kinda odd how it just stopped out of nowhere, but I guess that's entirely possible. I also kinda forget what happened just before. But yeah, what do you think? I'm 50/50, maybe leaning more towards real though. Or at least I hope it was, because nothing scary happened at all and it was kinda fun when I just relaxed and let myself seemingly start moving around.

----------


## yuppie11975

Hey guys, what up? Sorry about the late replies, I've been dealing with school work (1000 word assignments, OMG  :Sad:  and work.
Anywhore, let's get to it.
Triforce - Nice job bro, I'll get to it eventually  :smiley: 
Enak - Great progress man! Yeah, that souunds like a good idea  :smiley:  Sounds like a matter of time before you get it!
Benzoe - Yes and no. I mean the transition between waking and sleep is normally so fast, it's unlikely to experience any of this. however it is not unheard o, and a fair few people have experienced this. I myself, have had HH's once or twice, although generally I do not experience them.
Azul - Kay man  :smiley:  Tell me how it goes
landofmanytres- good for you.
triforce (again) - Hahahhaa, that's some weird shit man! By the way, don't fight sleep paralysis, go with it. It will help!  :smiley: 
It's a cool experience, right? Like I tell most people  :smiley: 
I couldn't really say, I think the only person who could answer that would be you, you know what I mean? Please do continue to report on what happens with that!  ::D: 

Sorry once again guys, hope you's understand. Sorry for the slack replies and bad wording. Anyway, back to my english assignment D:

----------


## Triforce

Had another SP experience the night after but still not sure if real or dream. There were signs of it being a dream but a lot of signs of it being real too. I don't know. It wasn't scary at all though.

But what I did manage to finally do last night is... DEILD! That's right, I did it. Unfortunately I screwed myself over afterwards. Let me explain...


In a dream I was at the Spirit Temple from Zelda (I have plenty of Zelda dreams). Then I found myself and a few brothers of mine looking for Chuck Norris' house which was supposed to be a cave underneath sand. After a while we found him living in housing commission in the middle of the desert. So we entered the house and talked for a bit. I was making myself a Subway sandwich when I spot this girl from real life. At this point I know I'm dreaming but am more worried about this girl. I'm feeling a little depressed because I think she doesn't really want to talk to me, but I eventually call her over. I'm just hoping my sub-conscious lets her come over and not run away. Fortunately she comes over and starts chatting.

She gives me a big bottle of milk to go with my sandwich and starts telling me about her day at work. She tells me she only got 40 cents for a whole day's work, and a cent. I continue the convo by telling her we don't have 40 or 1 cent coins in Australia (she was somehow American in my dream rather than Australian). By this time though my vision was black and I was 80% awake. I was fully aware of this but continued to talk because I just didn't want to wake up. I must have DEILDed then because I suddenly found myself back in the dream but she was gone. I still had the milk she gave me but I felt sad. Then the dream skipped and I was unlucid in my home, sipping on the bottle of milk I had. I was waiting for a Razer Naga mouse to be delivered to my house (am in real life too) and checked the time to get an idea of how long the postie would be. Except the time said 5 AM. I remembered waking up for real at about 8 AM and falling back asleep so I knew something was up, especially when I saw 3 of those thin second-hands going backwards...

At this point I flew into a frenzy, jumping and throwing myself around like an absolute maniac while screaming "I'M LUCID DREAMING!!!1!!1!" and stuff like that. Seriously, it was ridiculous. But for some reason I felt scared, like the dream was going to turn into a nightmare, so guess what? I tried to wake myself up. Then I had a False Awakening but picked up on it almost immediately, but my troll brain said something like "This is how nightmares often begin", referring to the fact that I was still dreaming when I tried to wake myself up. So despite nothing scary happening I woke myself up for real. So after finally DEILDing, I get scared of absolutely nothing and wake myself up? Am I kidding me? Can anyone really be that stupid? Apparently I can.

Oh well... at least I've done it, now it should be even easier next time. And another Lucid Dream is never a bad thing. More Lucids mean a higher chance of becoming Lucid next time too. I've been getting lucky with spontaneous Lucids lately, and I haven't even been trying any techniques at all. Just gotta keep calm next time I guess. None of my LD or SPs have been scary so I don't know why I freaked out so much. I've always been very calm in my other dreams to the point where I'd gladly kick any scary thing's ass with no worries.

----------


## yuppie11975

Woooooooooooooooh! Yeah dude!  ::D: 
Tell everyone how easy it is, right?!  :smiley: 
I'm so happy for you!!!!

----------


## Triforce

Yeah it's really quite easy, especially if you're having a good dream that you really want to go bank into. It's the perfect technique really. I'd imagine it'd be super easy to chain dreams using it too.

----------


## Triforce

Had another case of unknown SP last night. I'm pretty sure it was real. I woke up through the night, sat up, looked around then went back to sleep. Then I woke up and did the same again, only this time it was morning which is about right. Then I laid back down and I felt kind of... dreamy? Kind of like I was in the state of mind to just go right back to sleep. While I was laying there I decided to try hanging onto consciousness to enter SP and it worked very quickly. Had the sensation of spinning left again, then stopped and felt really heavy which I tried to imagine myself falling through a portal of some sort to a dream world to enter a LD. Anyway, I tried to imagine a few landscapes that didn't work properly then I tried to picture myself in my house like I was in my previous dream, although I only got a clear black and white image of the floor at the side of my bed which is where it felt like I ended up after spinning 'round. I could hear my curtains flapping about like the were in real life which might hint to it being real, maybe. Anyway I went straight into a False Awakening after that. I slid off my bed like a walrus (lol) and done a failed RC and thought I just failed at entering a LD, then I woke up for real.

Excuse that wall of text. Anyway I guess the question here is... Is it possible to quickly fall into SP even after moving around and opening your eyes if you tried hard enough?

----------


## yuppie11975

"I slid off my bed like a walrus"
Hahahahahahah!
Yeah, I don't see why not. I mean, sleep paralysis isn't really primarily being about your being tired.
Yes, it's quite possible, however, go with the sleep paralysis, they're welcomed in most guides, they're generally the onset of a lucid dream. DEILD is no exception.

----------


## lucidlistener

I got my first chance to try DEILD'n last night. I woke up and surprisingly had no problems keeping my eyes closed. It wasn't that i regained consciousness that made me realize i had, but the breakdown of a dream i was currently in. It was a non-lucid dream, yet i felt myself waking up and understood the implications. This led me to try and fall back in without moving anything, even my eyelids! However, this is where the dilemma struck. I fell back unconscious before even a single minute had passed. I was well aware that i was awake, yet i fell back in too quick. I've only had a single successful WILD, but i prefer to remain awake for longer when i attempt it - to reaffirm my awareness and keep my thoughts tight. I believe this can work, but it seems like i'd have to fight for my awareness much harder than i expected to. Any tips on keeping your thoughts in check in such a dramatic moment?

thanks in advanced, listener.

----------


## Triforce

Master Yuppie, I come seeking but a fraction of your great and infinite wisdom...

I entered SP again, but this time it was definitely real. It also felt like the others so they may have been real too. Unfortunately no Lucid Dream, but I just need some practice. Again I didn't stay still after waking up, I moved a little naturally. Then I even moved a bit on more purpose to see if I could still DEILD (or Ultra-fast WILD). And in no longer than 10 seconds I was in SP. Damn I'm good  :tongue2: 

But anyway, yeah, that happened. I was a little worried about going into it, but I took the plunge and just did it. It's really not that bad once you're in. I just thought "If I can enter a dream successfully I can tell Yuppie I did it!"  :tongue2:  It felt kinda funny cause it felt like I was trying to curl up like a cat, but I just went with it and tried to somehow amplify that feeling to induce a dream. I couldn't decide if I should try to reenter my previous dream or make a new one. My previous dream wasn't BAD but it seemed like the kind of dream I'd get stuck in the whole time doing boring stuff if I failed to change the scene. I decided to let my mind make up a scene and just go from there. My mind ended up choosing the scene "Hell" so I got really scared and woke myself up and I'm never going to try luciding again. Nah just kidding, I just woke up after that. No dream  :Sad: 

I guess with time and practice I will get better. But do you have any advice in the meantime? (like what to imagine etc.) Seems like DEILDs can sometimes work for me even after moving quite a bit, and that's definitely a blessing I want to take full advantage of.

Also something interesting: I tried but failed to hold my breath while in SP (I tried as an experiment to see if it would wake me up). I just couldn't fully block my breathing. I could slow down but the urge to start breathing again was extra strong. Must be some sort of mechanism to make sure you don't forget to breath while sleeping I guess.

----------


## yuppie11975

> I got my first chance to try DEILD'n last night. I woke up and surprisingly had no problems keeping my eyes closed. It wasn't that i regained consciousness that made me realize i had, but the breakdown of a dream i was currently in. It was a non-lucid dream, yet i felt myself waking up and understood the implications. This led me to try and fall back in without moving anything, even my eyelids! However, this is where the dilemma struck. I fell back unconscious before even a single minute had passed. I was well aware that i was awake, yet i fell back in too quick. I've only had a single successful WILD, but i prefer to remain awake for longer when i attempt it - to reaffirm my awareness and keep my thoughts tight. I believe this can work, but it seems like i'd have to fight for my awareness much harder than i expected to. Any tips on keeping your thoughts in check in such a dramatic moment?
> 
> thanks in advanced, listener.



Hey man, I'm glad you're trying out DEILD. 
Yeah, that's the aspect of DEILD I struggled most with. I think the most important thing is preparing before hand. Have a little mental talk with yourself, about trusting your ability to remain aware. It'll work wonders for you. I also recommend you give a mantra a go. Try; "I will stay calm, when excited" or just "I will stay calm, when needed"

----------


## yuppie11975

> Master Yuppie, I come seeking but a fraction of your great and infinite wisdom...
> 
> I entered SP again, but this time it was definitely real. It also felt like the others so they may have been real too. Unfortunately no Lucid Dream, but I just need some practice. Again I didn't stay still after waking up, I moved a little naturally. Then I even moved a bit on more purpose to see if I could still DEILD (or Ultra-fast WILD). And in no longer than 10 seconds I was in SP. Damn I'm good 
> 
> But anyway, yeah, that happened. I was a little worried about going into it, but I took the plunge and just did it. It's really not that bad once you're in. I just thought "If I can enter a dream successfully I can tell Yuppie I did it!"  It felt kinda funny cause it felt like I was trying to curl up like a cat, but I just went with it and tried to somehow amplify that feeling to induce a dream. I couldn't decide if I should try to reenter my previous dream or make a new one. My previous dream wasn't BAD but it seemed like the kind of dream I'd get stuck in the whole time doing boring stuff if I failed to change the scene. I decided to let my mind make up a scene and just go from there. My mind ended up choosing the scene "Hell" so I got really scared and woke myself up and I'm never going to try luciding again. Nah just kidding, I just woke up after that. No dream 
> 
> I guess with time and practice I will get better. But do you have any advice in the meantime? (like what to imagine etc.) Seems like DEILDs can sometimes work for me even after moving quite a bit, and that's definitely a blessing I want to take full advantage of.
> 
> Also something interesting: I tried but failed to hold my breath while in SP (I tried as an experiment to see if it would wake me up). I just couldn't fully block my breathing. I could slow down but the urge to start breathing again was extra strong. Must be some sort of mechanism to make sure you don't forget to breath while sleeping I guess.



Hey mate  :smiley: 
Well, young Jedi, let us begin.
Okay, first with whether you should choose to re-enter your dream, or create a dream, if you feel that it's easier to re-enter your previous dream, *DO IT*
Don't let being scared discourage you, or the possibility of your lucid scene being "boring." It's up to YOU to change that. Let's be honest, the possibilities are endless, you should be capable of having immense fun in a bloody white, closed room  :wink2: 
Same with the getting scared of hell thing, that sounded like a fun thing to do, meet the devil, chill with him  :smiley: 
Like, what were you scared of there? However, I understand it's one thing to say that, and another to be capable of being rational in dreams, whilst you're in a sleepy state. Just try to work on it, but it's no big deal  ::D: 
Finally, my young one; I'm not actually to sure  :tongue2: 
Perhaps your "SP" was actually a dream, and you just weren't aware of the fact. Other than that, I have no idea xD
You're going really well man, keep it up! Look forward to hearing from you soon, young Jedi.

----------


## Iapetos

Embrace the shadows only then you can see the light which they came from.  

Perhaps one tip, don't watch too many horror movies because then you sleep paralysis experiences can get very unpleasant. TRUST ME!

This might be a weird advice, but what I do when I see something terrifying like a ghost or whatever, I'll just walk towards it and hug it. And the ghost is like  :Eek:  then it disappears and since I haven't seen any ghosts in real life, I can now know for sure that I am in the dream or non-physical.  :Shades wink:

----------


## lucidlistener

> Hey man, I'm glad you're trying out DEILD. 
> Yeah, that's the aspect of DEILD I struggled most with. I think the most important thing is preparing before hand. Have a little mental talk with yourself, about trusting your ability to remain aware. It'll work wonders for you. I also recommend you give a mantra a go. Try; "I will stay calm, when excited" or just "I will stay calm, when needed"



Yes, i've had practice with mantras and what not, but i guess this time it was either too quick for me to consider before i passed out or it just didn't occur to me to try. Thanks for the advice though, i'll be sure to remember next time i get the chance.  ::D: 

Also, *@Triforce:* I've been though the same super-fast SP shortly after waking up myself. A good thing to consider next time you get the chance is to remain calm in thought. When you feel you're _in deep enough_, try and picture whatever environment is easiest for you. (Like Yuppie mentioned)
On that note you should also consider mapping out your own landscape ahead of time - i picture i'm on a beach at night. It's something i've created and learned how to recreate in my mind whenever i want a nice calm starting point for any potential dream or daydream.  :tongue2:

----------


## Triforce

Thanks for the advice guys.

I was in a mall yesterday and thought that kind of scene would be good to have a LD dream in (running super fast around the place seems like fun, and there's plenty of people to interact with). Tonight I entered SP again - I'm not 100% sure it was real but it ended in a Lucid Dream so who cares. I tried to picture the mall while in SP but entered another scene. Then I tried to change my scene while in the dream but ended up waking up before too long. I'm slowly making progress, though. Just gotta take it a bit easier. Definitely can't wait for my next big lucid, though!

----------


## yuppie11975

Ohkay guys  :smiley: 
Keep me posted!

----------


## Triforce

I successfully DEILDed again, huzzah! This time I was in a room with lots of people in a dream, then I decided to rest my head on a table and try to enter SP. As I did this I also woke up in real life but remained still. Somehow I thought that thinking of Roger from American Dad would be a good way to remain conscious. It worked, and this time I didn't get scared and try to snap out of it in the first few seconds like I normally do. I just went with it. It felt like I was flying around a lot, which was kinda fun. Unsurprisingly I saw a black and white image of my room again, but I wanted a different dream scene. In my mind I pictured myself to be outside (since I was kinda flying around in SP) and I kinda shot myself in a random direction like a missile and I appeared in a kind of dark museum/library kind of place.

So this became my dream. I walked forward and saw a few hot girls sitting and chatting. I rubbed my hands together, took off my jacket then crawled on the floor to increase awareness. Then I decided to slide around the room really fast. The girls were looking at me curiously, giggling, before deciding to join in the fun. I then decided to think about real-life stuff to prove my consciousness to myself. Then I put my attention into the realism of the dream, but then I woke up. And I was having a lot of fun too  :Sad:  But hey, not long ago I was scared to go into SP, but now I've been through it 7-8 times with nothing scary happening at all, even managing to get into a couple of dreams. So I'm pretty happy with that progress. Just gotta work on making my dreams longer. I haven't done any dream journaling/mantras for a while. Maybe doing some will help. Although I started having lucid dreams often after I stopped. Meh, I'll work something out. But it's thanks to you for helping me DEILD. It's been a great help, so many thanks!

----------


## yuppie11975

Yeah, I know I should be encouraging you to keep and active DJ, but it is a pain. It's the last thing you want to do when you wake up, not to mention school and work.
Congratulations on another DEILD, you seem to be getting to the stage where you should be able to DEILD whenever you want; one of the great benefits of this method. 
Making your dreams longer is something that seems to come with experience from lucid dreams. Just make sure you're stabilizing, and once you feel unsettled, or your vision is blurry, stabilize again. To stabilize, I rub my hands together, paying attention to the feel. And if my vision goes weird, I shout "Lucidity HD!" someone told me about this, and it works perfectly for me.
But yeah, don't stress out on trying to make them longer; I suggest just enjoying your dream, and attempting to stabilize, if you start losing it.
I'm sure it'll come to you by itself soon; if not, then you can work on it. It's up to you, but I'm sure it'll be much more enjoyable for you  :smiley: 
Good luck, you're doing great!

----------


## Triforce

I've been having an abundance of mini-lucids over the past days. But the good part is what happened last night. Or today because I went to bed extremely late. Anyway...

I managed to chain dreams. That was my next goal, and I achieved it. However the dreams were short. I kept waking up in my house and tried to go to a house across the road, and each time I got a little further. I tried rubbing my hands, crawling and shouting "Clarity!" in the most epic way I could. The clarity thing worked, but not for long. I found myself shouting it too often until I felt like I was too awake to even say it. Each time I woke up I did a quick Reality Check, then dove back into SP. SP was actually fun and thrilling this time around. I almost relished the feeling of being spun and thrown around. I didn't get any HI, though. I just kinda made myself "jump out" of SP when I thought I was in it long enough for a dream. Except for one, where I pictured Roger from American Dad. He was waving at me and I entered the dream when I waved back at him. He was showing me some cards but I felt close to waking up so I made a mad dash outside to try to keep my dream going. Anyway, the final dream wasn't too short. I actually accomplished my goal of reaching my neighbor! But then I felt guilty for being a pervert, so I apologized and teleported myself out of the dream in shame.

But I finally chained! Hooray. I can definitely say I've learned to DEILD now. Just gotta stop waking up so quickly...

----------


## yuppie11975

I had a mad lucid last night, I did like this super agile running course thing.
Jumped onto a wall, flipped off it, flew onto the roof, ran on air, did a front flip, climbed a tree, by running up, it. It was so mad!  ::D:

----------


## JayTabes91

DEILD sounds great and all, and I'm going to try it tonight, but I have one question. The way everyone is making it sound so easy, how could you not succeed when trying?

----------


## RareCola

> DEILD sounds great and all, and I'm going to try it tonight, but I have one question. The way everyone is making it sound so easy, how could you not succeed when trying?



It really is easy, but you need to become mentally prepared first. A lot of people have issues training themselves to realise when they wake up, or don't give themselves enough time to train the waking up realisation. Once you've got that down, it's pretty much a walk in the park to DEILD from there, as long as you don't wake yourself up too much during the attempt.

----------


## JayTabes91

I tried it last night. I wasn't able to remember not to move immediately after I woke up, as it usually took me a few seconds, but I did keep moving to a minimum once I remembered. There was one point where I couldn't feel my body at all, like it wasn't there. Is this a stage of sleep paralysis?

----------


## yuppie11975

> I tried it last night. I wasn't able to remember not to move immediately after I woke up, as it usually took me a few seconds, but I did keep moving to a minimum once I remembered. There was one point where I couldn't feel my body at all, like it wasn't there. Is this a stage of sleep paralysis?



Yeah, good job man. It's great that you remembered to keep moving to a minimum, and that it's still very possible to execute a successful DEILD, even after moving. It could very well have been sleep paralysis, most people make distinct decisions from other people's recollections, but I find it's impossible to tell, unless you experience it. Even then, who knows whether it was just in your head or not? Having said that, the fact that you were getting a response from your body whilst attempting to DEILD, is a good thing. You didn't tell me what happened whilst you were trying?! Were you successful?!  :smiley:

----------


## JayTabes91

unfortunately I wasn't able to enter a dream. I don't remember if I accidentally moved or the SP just stopped cuz I was getting excited, but something stopped it. But I wake up frequently after dreams, like usually 4-5 times a night, so I feel like if I try to DEILD after every one of those, thats so much practice I think I should see results soon.

----------


## yuppie11975

Yeah, I definitely agree with you, if you have recognizing your awakenings down pat, and staying still. With all that practice, you should be successful very soon. Look at it like this: 5 awakenings (opportunities to attempt a DEILD) X one week. = 5X7= 35. 
With 35 attempts each week, it seems that you've got a great chance at succeeding very soon. 
Keep it up, and tell me how it goes  :smiley:

----------


## JayTabes91

thanks, I will. BTW, great thread.

----------


## yuppie11975

Cheers dude.

----------


## yuppie11975

*Le wild bump*

----------


## enak101

Lol hey again, sorry I haven't been doing much lucid dreaming stuff lately. I've been thinking of it the last few days though, decided I want to try this out out of all the different things though. I'm still remembering 5 dreams a week or so. So I'll start journalling again to get back to like 12-15 a week. While I'm doing that I'll focus on trying to wake up after dreams or 'realise' i'm awake after dreams. Let you know lol, I won't give up this time.

----------


## yuppie11975

Keep my posted  :smiley: 
Are you from campbelltown NSW by the way?!  :smiley:

----------


## enak101

Aha yeah, why?

Last night went pretty good I thought. Woke up at least 3 times but kept moving I'll work on that as well.

----------


## enak101

Same as last night, woke up a few times but moved before thinking  :tongue2:  I'll put more focus on the staying still part.

----------


## Triforce

My lucids have been going pretty good lately, at least 3-4 a week. Still having trouble staying in the dream for longer than a few minutes though. Maybe I should try the spinning technique, and maybe doing math. I just hate how I can kinda feel the awakeness or whatever kinda lingering, and if I don't keep focus I'll just wake up too easily. Hopefully I'll have another lucid tonight so I can practice sum mo'

----------


## enak101

That's awesome Triforce  :tongue2: . Last night was basically the same, woke up 1-2 times.

----------


## dreamORreality

I have to say that last night was the first time I said the mantra , "when I wake up and I see this darkness I will not open my eyes" and it worked! I didnt open my eyes but I couldnt go back in the dream I had before  :Sad:  ill keep trying though! I cant beleive it worked the first night!

----------


## yuppie11975

Enak - That's my home town, small world, huh?!
Triforce - Yeah there's no amazing advice I can give you apart from "keep practising!" The fact that you're having three lucids a week is excellent though! Have you considered devoting a singular lucid dream, to JUST focusing on prolonging your dreams? I'm sure you know that calm lucid dreams tend to last a considerable amount longer, if you can learn how to emulate this whilst doing "exciting" things in your lucid, that could possibly work. Normally, I'd be reluctant to give away a lucid dream to that, but if you're being awarded three on a weekly basis, then perhaps one session, could drastically improve the general quality of your lucid dreams.
And, OH MAH GAWD  :Shades wink: 
Over ten thousand views on this thread ^.^ I'm pretty happy with that, I mean, if you think about the individual people actually reading le guide, it's pretty sweet!
Thanks heaps for the support guys ;3

----------


## Triforce

One good tip for DEILD is not to think too much about real life when you wake up, just keep focused on the dream. Pretend you're still in it, doing whatever it was you were doing.

Anyways, I had a lucid last night, as expected. Half way through SP I started getting scared of possible scary sounds and tried to wake myself up. Luckily I realized that was stupid and calmed down. So I entered the dream and walked around my house a bit. I kept very calm, and was doing plenty of math which seemed to work quite well, while also doing other things to stay in the dream. I also managed to summon plenty of fruit by closing and opening my eyes, which is my first summon, so that's pretty cool. Then I started eating cake out of the fridge but, despite my dream seeming very stable, I woke up. It was really quick, too. No more than 2 seconds of blacking out. Not even enough time to spin around or anything. I reentered the dream, which felt stable again, but ended quickly anyway.


Also this guide is very awesome - you definitely deserve the views.

----------


## CJC

So, what if you just can't remember the dream you woke up from? The only time DEILD worked for me was when I could remember the previous dream. Also do you have to wake up after each dream. I do not naturally.

----------


## yuppie11975

If you can't remember the dream you woke up from, you're gonna have a bad time. Kidding!
That's fine, as mentioned in the guide, it's not necessary to continue from your previous dream. Regardless of whether or not DEILD only worked when you were capable of remembering previous dream, believe me when I say that it's quite possible to just run with a random scene. However, if you're keen on performing a DEILD off your previous dream, then I suggest you work on your dream recall, and it should come too you in time. The whole idea of DEILD is the transition from wake to sleep, after waking up, so yes, you do. The thing is, with all due respect, you're incorrect ThAtaInTmE, you DO wake up after each dream, or at least several times a night, you're just not aware of this, because it's been happening your whole life, so your brain just throws any recollection of the event away. Did you know, that our nose is actually in the view of our eyes? Once again, our brain just ignores this because it's considered unimportant. I suggest using a mantra in order to catch those intervals at which you awaken each night. Try something like "I will be aware, when I awake." Hope this helps, please tell me how it goes!

----------


## Zyangur

Wow...I haven't been on here in ages, it's been months. I just lost interest in all lucid dreaming, though I still had it on the back of my mind, It wasn't so big of a deal anymore than what it used to be. I really would love to focus on this more, and I really should have since the beginning of summer. I'm going to make lucid dreaming a big priority because it's really an amazing thing, and I have been ignoring it.

It's good to be back, and this time I'm gonna stick with it  :smiley:  .

My recall is better, I've been remembering more dreams, and I want to focus on this method and eventually get very good at it.

----------


## yuppie11975

Sounds good! If like you say, other things kind of over ride your life, and take priority over lucid dreaming, then maybe mastering DEILD would be an effective way to combat that. I mean, it's one of those techniques that don't need to be integrated into your constant day to day life. I'm sure it'd be great for you to get back into lucid dreaming!
Personally, I've kind of dropped out of it, and don't really carry any intentions to begin again. I LOVE lucid dreaming, but with work and school, all I want to do is sleep, because I don't get free days any more. I'll still be here to guide people for as long as they need me though!

----------


## CJC

> If you can't remember the dream you woke up from, you're gonna have a bad time. Kidding!
> That's fine, as mentioned in the guide, it's not necessary to continue from your previous dream. Regardless of whether or not DEILD only worked when you were capable of remembering previous dream, believe me when I say that it's quite possible to just run with a random scene. However, if you're keen on performing a DEILD off your previous dream, then I suggest you work on your dream recall, and it should come too you in time. The whole idea of DEILD is the transition from wake to sleep, after waking up, so yes, you do. The thing is, with all due respect, you're incorrect ThAtaInTmE, you DO wake up after each dream, or at least several times a night, you're just not aware of this, because it's been happening your whole life, so your brain just throws any recollection of the event away. Did you know, that our nose is actually in the view of our eyes? Once again, our brain just ignores this because it's considered unimportant. I suggest using a mantra in order to catch those intervals at which you awaken each night. Try something like "I will be aware, when I awake." Hope this helps, please tell me how it goes!



I will try the mantra and let you know. Maybe a dose of B6 couldnt hurt either.

----------


## CJC

well the mantra worked! i woke up at 3:50, but i forgot not to move, hence me knowing the time! Np B6 that night either...
anyways ill have to remember not to move, maybe with the help of a mantra.
Thanks for the help though. Ill post as soon as i get a DEILD.

----------


## ADEzor

I already sort of DEILDed by an accident. (I forgot about the whole idea/hobby of lucid dreaming) I woke up, but i still could see into my dream (really... whats up with that?). I felt my body in the waking world and how i layed in the bed. For my fortune, i was still barely holding into a dream. I saw how i held some sort of blue colored mobile device in my hands. I started focusing into it, and felt how my awareness started sucking me in slowly. My body started vibrating like crazy, until i kinda "popped in" like going into/through a giant soap bobble or something, it's really hard to describe.

Also, for any new readers who are afraid of that weird stuff like body vibration etc... before i experienced it, i thought it'd be a really scary/alien event. but it's NOT scary at all!  :smiley: 

uhhh.. so was this a DEILD, WILD or ? lol

----------


## enak101

That sounds like a SOUHFOADHFODSHOSIFHODSIHFOIHSDFHDSOIFHDOISHFOIASDH  FOAIJDIOSA ILD lol

Still keep moving 1-2 times a night, it's frustrating. I'll really focus on the mantra with more effort.

----------


## Azul

This technique is incredibly easy once you become used to the practice. I won't say I've mastered it because I haven't, although I haven't had a lot of DEILDs. I definitely know the onset of one when I feel it.

----------


## Soraalam1

Read this and I was able to wake up after my dreams... 3 times. But no DEILD. I tried staying still but somehow I just lost consciousness.

----------


## enak101

I think it basically happened last night. Woke up and after what I thought was a very short amount of time and without me really focusing on anything in particular I felt a 'sucking' and like some bright light and then I was in a dream, in my bedroom but my light was turned on, tried to rub hands and then I rolled off bed and looked under it and went out of the dream. It's given me some confidence that next time it will work better, but I did know I was dreaming. Need to work on recall as well  :tongue2:

----------


## yuppie11975

Congratulations Enak!
I thought you were going somewhere else when I read "sucking" giggity! 
Keep me posted  :smiley:

----------


## Triforce

> Also, for any new readers who are afraid of that weird stuff like body vibration etc... before i experienced it, i thought it'd be a really scary/alien event. but it's NOT scary at all! 
> 
> uhhh.. so was this a DEILD, WILD or ? lol



Definitely DEILD.

I also thought SP was gonna be scary/alienish before I experienced it. I always pictured myself getting trapped in my bed in a dark room while evil hallucinations tormented me! To me, WILD really meant wild, as in "you're a wild **** if you want to try lucid dreaming that way!". But now WILD is just short for "wasting time when you could be DEILDing".

So, for the scared-of-SP readers reading this, SP is really not bad. Once you get used to it you'll develop a sort of "come at me bro!" mentality towards it. Heck, sometimes during sleep parry I try to induce it even more. But I understand your fear. It's hard to truly understand SP unless you've experienced it. Here's my tip: Don't be afraid, relish it! Let the paralysis swallow you! Picture yourself being sucked into a crazy ass portal to dream land! If you can't see your dream after a while, force that s***. Try to jump out of bed, clap your hands and demand clarity! Works for me.

----------


## yuppie11975

I agree with triforce, once you've experienced them, you start to associate them with positivity, it's basically a sign of a nice lucid dream  :smiley:

----------


## ADEzor

> But now WILD is just short for "wasting time when you could be DEILDing".



Haha  ::D: 

Quite interestingly, I had forgotten the whole lucid dreaming thing, this DEILD happened sort of accidentally when I woke up, saw into my dream and staid still by accident.

The event made me realize how little effort the whole DEILD procedure takes. I'm definitely going to focus more on this!

One question though.. * how would you guys compare the difference in logical thinking in WILD and DEILD?* 

PS. I have a "REM dreamer". I could combine it with DEILD, as it tends to occasionally wake me up in the beginning of a REM cycle.

----------


## yuppie11975

Well, ADEzor, I'm going to play it straight with you, WILD is probably easier to think in, but I mean, being able to logically think, isn't what you want to be doing anyway. I think a lot of us would agree that being able to think rationally and logically, is a sign of alertness, and we really want to be in a sleep state when trying to DEILD, all you have to do is think back to your last dream, not mentally revise for your maths test  :tongue2:

----------


## woblybil

I had this happen last month almost every night but I assumed it was day dreaming until I woke up from one, I Never tried, It just happened when I awaken I keep my eye closed and lie still for recall, I do have to admit that when it happens I have a choice of going ahead or doing recall but not both, I Likened it to a crossroads, If I go ahead with the waking dream I can not recall the one before..

----------


## CanisLucidus

Nice work on this guide all the way around!  I'm going to be adopting DEILD as my secondary technique and you've left me feeling much less intimidated by the idea than I had expected.   :smiley:   Thanks for posting it.





> Yeah, DEILD can kill your recall a bit, not going to lie. I actually spent a week JUST on recall, and then focused on DEILD. Because while using/attempting the techniuqe, you don't get the chance to write your dreams down.



Yes, this is the one interesting issue with the technique that I'm still not quite sure how I'll address.  I'm thinking of those wake-ups where I have just barely enough presence of mind to roll on my side and chicken-scratch a couple of keywords in the margin for later dream recall in the morning.  _Those_ are probably my DEILD opportunities and I do worry about throwing those NLDs up on the "sacrificial altar" so to speak.

So yeah, I'm nervous about taking the dream recall hit but like they say, when one's making omelettes, not every egg is gonna is make it.   :smiley: 

When you're practicing DEILD, do you still manage to recall those earlier dreams sometimes or are they almost always wiped out?

----------


## RareCola

> Nice work on this guide all the way around!  I'm going to be adopting DEILD as my secondary technique and you've left me feeling much less intimidated by the idea than I had expected.    Thanks for posting it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, this is the one interesting issue with the technique that I'm still not quite sure how I'll address.  I'm thinking of those wake-ups where I have just barely enough presence of mind to roll on my side and chicken-scratch a couple of keywords in the margin for later dream recall in the morning.  _Those_ are probably my DEILD opportunities and I do worry about throwing those NLDs up on the "sacrificial altar" so to speak.
> 
> So yeah, I'm nervous about taking the dream recall hit but like they say, when one's making omelettes, not every egg is gonna is make it.  
> 
> When you're practicing DEILD, do you still manage to recall those earlier dreams sometimes or are they almost always wiped out?



For me personally, whenever I've DEILDed it's been after I've recalled a really good dream. I believe you need that intense dream experience so that you can really focus on all the details and fade back through into a dream. You just have to take the chance that you may forget this dream when you next wake up and let it go. It's a pretty big downside, but with a huge pay off if you successfully enter a lucid dream.

Dream recall of earlier dreams sometimes persists after DEILD attempt, moreso if you become lucid from your attempt and even greater chances if your DEILD associates with the previous dream.

----------


## yuppie11975

Cheers Canis.  Generally, I find that your recollection of dreams has multiple variables when attempting to DEILD, such as; Prior experience, previous journalling, emotional state, amount of sleep. As a rule of thumb, however, dream recall can still be maintained to a decent level, especially when you ensure your dream recalling ability is at a good level, prior to attempting to DEILD. Please do give it a go, and tell me how it works out!

----------


## woblybil

> Cheers Canis.  Generally, I find that your recollection of dreams has multiple variables when attempting to DEILD, such as; Prior experience, previous journalling, emotional state, amount of sleep. As a rule of thumb, however, dream recall can still be maintained to a decent level, especially when you ensure your dream recalling ability is at a good level, prior to attempting to DEILD. Please do give it a go, and tell me how it works out!



Ditto.
When I try Deild as a way out of a dry spell I end up with a blank sheet of paper.

----------


## CanisLucidus

> Cheers Canis.  Generally, I find that your recollection of dreams has multiple variables when attempting to DEILD, such as; Prior experience, previous journalling, emotional state, amount of sleep. As a rule of thumb, however, dream recall can still be maintained to a decent level, especially when you ensure your dream recalling ability is at a good level, prior to attempting to DEILD. Please do give it a go, and tell me how it works out!



*Complete success!*  Starting out, attempt #1 (chaining from a non-lucid dream) failed.  I woke up from the NLD with my eyes still closed.  Good so far.  However, recall took a moment and while I was rebuilding my memories of the dream scene, real-world concerns (in particular, the need to use the bathroom) took over and blew up the attempt.

Attempt #2 was chaining from a lucid dream immediately into another lucid dream.  This worked *extremely* well.  I just kept my eyes shut, used a little imagination, and popped back in a few seconds later.  Aw yeah!   :smiley: 

This came with one downside, though -- I no longer remember the moment that I became lucid in the first LD!  Recall in the first LD _did_ take a hit but it was far from a total loss.  I still came away remembering the vast majority of it.  (I recorded the experience as my most recent DJ entry.)  In the end, I still recalled four dreams from last night (if you count the two lucid chains as a single dream.)

By the way -- two lucid dreams chained together counts as just _one_ lucid dream, right?   :smiley:

----------


## yuppie11975

Sweet job man, it's hell easy, correct?!
It comes down to you, I actually think the general consensus is that each chained lucid, counts as their own individual dream. So, say you chain a lucid, then another one, from your first lucid, then it would be counted as three. I don't think there's a problem with that, it's quite an achievement chaining lucids! It's up to you, however  :smiley:

----------


## xpin2winx

> For me personally, whenever I've DEILDed it's been after I've recalled a really good dream. I believe you need that intense dream experience so that you can really focus on all the details and fade back through into a dream. You just have to take the chance that you may forget this dream when you next wake up and let it go. It's a pretty big downside, but with a huge pay off if you successfully enter a lucid dream.
> 
> Dream recall of earlier dreams sometimes persists after DEILD attempt, moreso if you become lucid from your attempt and even greater chances if your DEILD associates with the previous dream.



this is exactly my problem with DEILD. I have to have a really good vivid dream or i just wake up with nothing

----------


## yuppie11975

- Or you could craft a mental dream, and go from there!

----------


## JoshGoldie

the only problem i have with this is that, when i am succeeding in this technique, i have remained still and i can feel the dream taking over me, i kind of get exited and panic a little bit and my heart rate incrases and this makes the technique stop working any tips please?  :smiley:

----------


## Iapetos

JoshGoldie I think you have the same "problem" as me, DEILD has one problem.... You need to wake up within the REM or very close to REM to be able to re-enter the dream.
Last night I woke up after EVERY REM Period and couldn't re-enter a single time. I am not sure how to solve this problem I guess it depends a bit on luck.
I did end up re-entering NON-rem dreams after some of these attempts, but they aren't as fun and exciting as a REM-Dream... 

If you are in REM you only need to lay still and have closed eyes, the rest takes care of itself in a matter of seconds.

----------


## yuppie11975

Mate, that was a bit incoherent. "You need to wake up within the REM to be able to re-enter" then later you state "I did end up re-entering NON-rem dreams." Make up your mind dude.
Anyway, good old JoshGoldie; I think your problem is more of an experience issue. I know you're not going to like the standard "It'll come with time" answer, but it's honestly the main solution. It's like how your first few lucid dreams go down, you're overwhelmed with excitement, and you normally end up losing them after a few seconds, then, as you grow with experience, you're able to take control, and prolong them. In the meantime, just reassure yourself that you're capable of remaining calm. I also suggest mantras, they're pretty effective. Just go with something that will enable you to stay calm, such as; "I will remain calm, when I awake." etc.
Best of luck bro, tell me how it goes!

----------


## yuppie11975

Do you guys see that?! I think it's a - no, it can't be! Wait, it is! It's a wild bump!

----------


## yuppie11975

Come on guys, give me some activity  :Sad:

----------


## woblybil

Heres some activity then.
Sex never comes to a good end in those for me  :tongue2:

----------


## ADEzor

Hmmm I havent tried DEILDing recently... But one thing bugs me though. Lets say i wake up at night... manage to stay still and keep eyes closed... can i get aware enough to produce a lucid dream?

On first thouguht it seems like there's hardly not any time to wake the mind up

----------


## yuppie11975

ADEzor - The amount of awareness required to successfully DEILD is minimal. All you really need to accomplish is staying focused on your conciousness; which isn't very difficult. You could also try mantra's to increase your chances of staying aware, but trust me, it's not hard  :smiley:

----------


## woblybil

Try the Tae-Re-Re mantra

----------


## yuppie11975

> Try the Tae-Re-Re mantra



Elaborate, please?

----------


## woblybil

This was posted by someone in DV before and thats where I found it.
Mantras and Recitations for Astral Travel and Out-of-Body Experiences | Belsebuub

While you're there pick up on the RAOM-GAOM mantra for dream recall.
Mantra's are funny too. They seem to work best for me when I have no clue.
 I dont use them exactly as I heard them and the reason is that its the belief that it will work that makes it work so sometimes when they do not work and sometimes they dont, A weak spot in that belief is the cause.

----------


## VictoReverie

I think its better to use mantras that carry meaning for you personally (probably you would be using words of your own language). Theres nothing "special" the words/syllables in that link. You might as well utter any combination of sounds, attach a meaning to it (like this word will give me an OOBE) and it would work just as well as "Tae-Re-Re"

----------


## woblybil

> I think its better to use mantras that carry meaning for you personally (probably you would be using words of your own language). Theres nothing "special" the words/syllables in that link. You might as well utter any combination of sounds, attach a meaning to it (like this word will give me an OOBE) and it would work just as well as "Tae-Re-Re"



All of what you say is true if you believe it will work.. 
This is for the inexperienced although I still use quite often, Like when im almost awake and theres no time to make up my own or when I try to recall with absolutely no clue to what I was dreaming about its already available instead of making something up.
I should add that I dont actually say the mantra or dresser for the most part. I may say it once to start it rolling around in my head and then keep it going in there or some I cant say like Tae Rae I use the memory of how it sounded on the website. And they like everything else it seems do not work every time  :tongue2:

----------


## woblybil

There are no instructions for mantras there, There are some here.

Mantra Raom-Gaom | Samael Gnosis

 Like Egypto. Following instructions one would wait for the anahata sound or chakra which sounds like the ocean to some and then start the mantra and look for a doorway like a red triangle and pass thru it and circle to the right and find a path leading to the temple or where ever else you are going. Following that for me has summoned up Demons so I dont do it anymore  :tongue2:

----------


## ADEzor

Hmm interesting... Do you guys get lucid dreams every night just by DEILDing? I could set DEILD as my prior WBTW method so that during the night I try to DEILD and at the morning I go WILD.  ::D:  for some reason DEILDs feel difficult for me... I lose consciousness soon after waking up at night.  :Sad:  any tips?

----------


## ADEzor

As for mantras...I could try "sel-ko-u-ni! sel-ko-u-ni!" It means "lucid dream lucid dream" in Finnish.  ::D:  it adds extra clarity and gives me a boost for dream control every time I say it. (I have a very strong ability to believe something I say as the ultimate truth due to my other hobby/craft)

----------


## woblybil

I don't even recall dreams every night let alone Lucid  ones.
 "sel-ko-u-ni! sel-ko-u-ni!" otter be as good as "I realize I am dreaming-I realize I am dreaming".
 The foreign mantras used by the monks are for their stated purpose, Astral projection ! From an almost awake state. These monks can leave their body at will but that's what they do for their whole life from childhood. Messing with it can seldom but possibly turn up monsters and demons as I said before until one learns how to dispell them and the easiest way for that I have found is to wake up.  I have by accident summoned up demons using Tae-Re. They usually show up while still using the mantra so if you see something coming you don't like just open your eyes.  :tongue2:   I have also elected to stay and do battle with them too, And a good Basilisk demon can scare the pants off you the first time.   Its fun to mess with and after all fun is what this is all about.. Whatever works for you is of course the best...
I tried most of the ways to LD and in the end MILD is the most consistent for myself with an occasional exit dream thrown in, Just before sleep I use (I think we should call it a dresser) Like a string tied on my finger to remind me to become lucid and who or what I want in my dream and they will usually be there ahead of me. If I want to DEILD I must tell myself before I fall asleep to remain still with my eyes closed and go for the exit dream in which I can usually stretch out the previous dream if its a good one for a few more minutes. I have no luck at all trying to go from dreaming about fishing in the previous dream to dreaming of women in the exit dream.

----------


## ADEzor

_(I do believe in these things)_ Hmm i'll stay out of mantras then  ::D:  ...or do you mean that only the monk-mantras have summoned demons to you (or do you mean the astral projection?).

Have you tried these "nonsense" (similar to what i came up with) mantras and do they affect to demon activity?

Also I don't want to astral travel _(Even though I am being observed by an astral travel totem animal)_! Can I still WILD safely?

WILDing is different to Astral projection and OOBEs right? ....right? o_o

----------


## ADEzor

I found a post by "angie746". Her reply is a lengthy and quite in depth.  :smiley: 
Thread here: http://www.dreamviews.com/f19/differ...-dream-117054/

*Spoiler* for _angie746's reply_: 







> OK lets see if this helps:
> 
>     Definitions
> 
>     Lucid dreaming occurs when you are dreaming and are aware that you are in fact dreaming. Once you become lucid (aware) in your dream, you can control all of the dream characters, albeit with some practice. You can fly in a lucid dream, go out with Brad Pitt, go hang gliding, or even shape shift into a cat and see what thats like. Knock yourself out (you can even do that!). Youre only limited by your imagination.
> 
>     Astral projection, or out of body experiences, occur when your soul or consciousness leaves your body and enters a realm known as the astral plane. This is not the dream plane. This is an entirely different place, and its definitely not Kansas!
> 
>     Comparison
> ...








...Okay they are different... but how can I make sure I don't accidentally AP when I'm going to WILD?

----------


## yuppie11975

I'm SO confused, haha!
So, your intentions are to WILD, but not AP, even though you couldn't originally distinguish between the two?

----------


## ADEzor

::D:  lol yeah, I didn't pay attention to how similar AP was to WILDing before. hehe. I'm asking if I might accidentally AP when I'm trying to WILD  ::o:

----------


## ADEzor

Oh but hey. I'm derailing this thread really... My original question was this. How can I not lose awareness/consciousness when attempting to DEILD after waking up at night... any tips on that?  :smiley:

----------


## woblybil

Yeah, I guess I derailed it sort of.
The pre-sleep things we use I call more of a "Dresser" (A string on your finger) more-so than a mantra,
 And there is a difference between astral projection and lucid dreams and  I sometimes mix them together. I may start to wake up and use Tae-Re right then. Demons dont like humans much and normally stay away unless they are summoned up, The Tae-Re mantra I mentioned I should not have in your case, I apologize  :Sad:  It combined with EGYPTO is the only one I have ever found to cough up a demon and quite a few of them, I took a captive girl from one and really pissed him off, But those mantras get results for me (good or bad)
 As  I should not have mentioned these mantra's in the first place for you all I can say about keeping your awareness in DEILD is to plan it ahead and incorporate it into your , (Umm) "Recital" before falling asleep,
Sort of planning two dreams in one, Just add it to" I am aware that im dreaming, I will remember my dream when I awaken and I will remain aware in my DEILD." 
 Try that and let us know..

----------


## woblybil

You can do anything in a dream safely, (And I mean anything) If something appears too scary just wake up  :tongue2: 
 Any time you try Astral Projection first learn how to dispell evil forces  :tongue2:

----------


## yuppie11975

ADEzor, I'd just suggest some mantra's, prior to attempting to DEILD.
Like, I don't have any remarkable advice, really it shouldn't be too difficult  :smiley: 
Just see how it goes buddy, then come back if you have any problems.
Please do tell me how it goes!

----------


## Draco77100

Yuppie, I have a question. I started trying DEILD about a week ago. The first three days I woke up about three times each night. Then for some reason, I stopped. If anything, the only change is that my intention to wake up got stronger. I even started to use mantras. I cannot guess for the life of me why I'm not waking up anymore.

----------


## CanisLucidus

I had two ripe opportunities for a DEILD last night but both times had trouble falling back asleep quickly enough.  I was wondering what tips other DEILDers might have to offer here.

First, I woke up from a dream where I became lucid for an extremely brief period of time (about 3 seconds.)  I awoke with eyes closed, held on to the prior dream scene, but had trouble calming the excitement in my mind.  Took me about 10 minutes or more to fall back asleep.

Later I woke up from a reasonably vivid non-lucid dream, eyes closed again.  I had full recall so conditions were perfect.  I got all excited again, though, and slipping back to sleep took a little too long.

Any advice on the best way to address this?  Emotional control and focusing only on scene immersion (rather than feelings of "Wooo, gonna LD!!") would be the best place to start.

----------


## yuppie11975

Draco - I'm not sure if I dare answer a vile slytherin, however I'll humour you. Honestly, the only thing I can tell you is that you wake up EVERY night, SEVERAL times. Just be confident, and reassure yourself that's it's just a matter of catching yourself awakening. The thing with Mantra's, is that they're essentially affirmations of your mind. So, when you're saying them, ensure that you're THINKING about what it means; why are you chanting it? Because you DO and you WILL wake up, and you'll know it! Give the mantras another crack, and be confident. Tell me how it goes, and if you're still not hitting success, we'll work out a resolution from there. I'm 100 % confident you'll do fine though! Tell me how it goes  :smiley: 

Canis - Another dog (Get it, because slytherins are dogs?! Haha) anyway! You've pretty much personally identified your problem, it's basically keeping your emotions in check! I know you're naturally going to get excited at the potential of a lucid dream; but you just need to control yourself. Let's look at it this way: Keep your emotions in check, you'll be rewarded with a wonderful dream, if you let it overcome you, you'll get sweet FA (Nope, not False awakening  :tongue2: ) Just affirm yourself prior to falling asleep, so you're prepared to keep calm when you awaken. Good luck, please tell me how it goes!

----------


## yuppie11975

It's a rainy night, the cold begins to overtake me.
My window is frosted, I lay under my blankets, looking out into the pitch black.
I see a figure move, darting across the yard.
No, it must be my imagination. However, once again, I see it, I'm sure this time. 
I must go investigate. I walk out into the freezing cold, unsure of what to expect.
I hear rustling behind me, I spin around. Nothing.
Then I see the dark object, in the corner of my eye. It stands there, but I'm still not sure what it could be.
It begins to run away, and I give chase. It takes me on a kilometre run, but I finally get within touching distance.
I tackle it! BAM. Sheer pain consumes me, but I can't stop now.
I rip of its cloak. It's like nothing I've ever seen before.
"Wha-wha-what are you?" I stammer. 
It looks at me, with its black beady eyes. I now know the true meaning of fear.
"I'm a bump" it whispers.

----------


## yuppie11975

This is really sad  :Sad:

----------


## CJC

> This is really sad



indeed it is. ill bump it for you.

NOW SOMEONE ASK HIM A QUESTION!!!!!!!!! ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::

----------


## quietness

This was quite interesting. I was able to have interesting and almost-lucid dreams for the past few days I've been trying, until I read last night from one of the comments that this destroys ones ability to recall. then I can barely recall anything from last night's dream. (T_T) I got fragments, but that's all. Although I did try to go back into a dream. 

Will try again soon. I think this is a great guide  :smiley:

----------


## enak101

Well from that you can conclude that its a placebo, you were having good recall, you read it gives bad recall, you had bad recall. Just accept your brain got tricked and try and reverse it.

----------


## woblybil

It was fun while it lasted.....  :tongue2: 
 But after a week erso oh DEILD-ing It has interfered with recall so much that in the end the whole dirty works is going to hell so I'm back to the old fashioned way for awhile.

----------


## woblybil

It was fun while it lasted.....  :tongue2: 
 But after a week erso oh DEILD-ing It has interfered with recall so much that in the end the whole dirty works is going to hell so I'm back to the old fashioned way for awhile.

----------


## yuppie11975

> Well from that you can conclude that its a placebo, you were having good recall, you read it gives bad recall, you had bad recall. Just accept your brain got tricked and try and reverse it.



Exactly what I was going to say! Don't really have anything to add onto that at all  :smiley: 

Woblybil - "Week erso" isn't adequate time to try and give up. 
If you've concluded that practising DEILD, and juggling dream recollection isn't working for you; work on them separately. Dedicate a week, purely to dream journalling to ensure that your recall is up to scratch, then dive into DEILDING again. It's your own decision, but you've got to work towards it. A week isn't sufficient time for any method of lucid dreaming. Good luck, wherever you end up!  :smiley:

----------


## enak101

That reminds me, If I want to get back into lucid dreaming and finally have one, I should start journaling again. I've been having okay recall without it but I need to get back to 2-3 a night which I had at one point.

----------


## yuppie11975

Yeah, I think journalling is really underrated.
We can all agree it's a pain in the arse, but the benefit of it is undeniable. 
It's nice to go over all your lucid's as well! 
Think short term "pain" for long term pleasure!

----------


## enak101

Heh, maybe if my dreams were more interesting it wouldn't be such a pain but it is worth it.

----------


## woblybil

Hey,I didnt mean im giving up DEILD  for good,  They sometimes happen anyways when doing recall and it goes too well I find out i have not gone back but forward and am continuing the last dream  :smiley:  
But like I do with most everything, When in doubt I go back to basics for awhile !
.

----------


## yuppie11975

Okay, I see where you're coming from  :smiley: 
If you have any questions or experiences, be sure to check back here!
Best of luck

----------


## VictoReverie

Testimony: Using DEILD gives me a lucid dream about every three days after 2-3 months of practice

Contrary to others' experiences, DEILD personally boosts my recall by ALOT. I recall about 3 dreams a night using DEILD, and recently reached 5-6 a night. 

Yuppie, do you have any extra (detailed) advice on the actual DEILD process? I have found that most of the time DEILD is a delicate balancing act for me. If I clutch onto consciousness I cannot fall asleep. If I get too engulfed in the dream I transition without noticing. However I can DEILD after moving. Is it really that easy to maintain lucidity and transition back into the dream at the same time?

----------


## woblybil

, Anything, And I mean anything is possible in a dream...
 I have done recall and then awakened again, Or in another light, I have DEILD'ed recall then awakened wondering WTF...   :tongue2:

----------


## enak101

> , Anything, And I mean anything is possible in a dream...
>  I have done recall and then awakened again, Or in another light, I have DEILD'ed recall then awakened wondering WTF...



Can you rephrase that? It doesn't make any sense to me.

----------


## yuppie11975

> Testimony: Using DEILD gives me a lucid dream about every three days after 2-3 months of practice
> 
> Contrary to others' experiences, DEILD personally boosts my recall by ALOT. I recall about 3 dreams a night using DEILD, and recently reached 5-6 a night. 
> 
> Yuppie, do you have any extra (detailed) advice on the actual DEILD process? I have found that most of the time DEILD is a delicate balancing act for me. If I clutch onto consciousness I cannot fall asleep. If I get too engulfed in the dream I transition without noticing. However I can DEILD after moving. Is it really that easy to maintain lucidity and transition back into the dream at the same time?



Unfortunately, it's not strict normality to improve your dream recollection when practising DEILD. However, you're extremely lucky; and you should cherish your ability. 
I've also experienced your balancing act dilemma, and I find that it comes with time. As you develop a more and more accurate sense of how your conciousness works, you'll find yourself capable of slipping into DEILD, at the perfect level of Awareness, and passiveness. I can't really provide you with any magic advice, but I hope you're aware of how powerful your ability to grasp an understanding of your control can be. Seeing you're capable of DEILD-ing, I'm sure you've struck the right balance previously. It's jut a matter of pin pointing it, and being able to tap into that every time, with ease. Refine your ability to just DEILD in general, and it'll come to you in time, with your experience.
Please do check back, and tell me how it goes. Best of luck!

----------


## enak101

I still think DEILD has a lot of potential for me, once I get my recall up a little bit I might tackle it, maybe even tonight since I seem to be getting at least 1 dream a night passively anyway. I'll start using a mantra to realise I'm awake during the night, my old problem used to be moving when I woke up but I'll see what happens.

----------


## woblybil

Thats what I mean, It made made perfect sense to me then.
I apparently tried to recall during a false awakening, But I was continuing the previous dream instead, 
I also many times non lucid dream that I am lucid dreaming, That makes sense too, Right ?
As far as I have seen dreams do not make sense  :tongue2:

----------


## quietness

> Well from that you can conclude that its a placebo, you were having good recall, you read it gives bad recall, you had bad recall. Just accept your brain got tricked and try and reverse it.



Yeah (>_<) I think I worked it out. Last night I was able to remember my dream, even though it's kinda difficult coz I stayed up late with a lot of people and slept on the sofa with many others. I plan to continue with this for a few more weeks.

----------


## quietness

Just to report that I had an almost-lucid dream, although I was just looking at what looked like the floor at very close range. I can't seem to get my view anywhere else, so I imagined myself running. I had several images running through before I lost control and went back into a dream. But this is a far cry from the other techniques I've been trying.

I still kind of have that can't-remember-dreams placebo effect, so I have to work on that as well.

Thanx! ^_^

----------


## yuppie11975

That's great to hear from all of you!
I'm currently really sick, and I can hardly type or move. 
Keep me posted, I promise I'll provide solid feedback as soon as I don't feel like dying.

----------


## CJC

i dont see why i cant give it another go :wink2: 

MORE QUESTIONS!!!!!!
 ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::  ::angry::

----------


## CJC

isuppose i have question myself. as far as background ive done a fair amount of successful and not DEILDs.

Here it be: is it easier to realize you're awake on weekends?

----------


## yuppie11975

Haha, cheers Thata.
Is it easier to realize you're awake on weekends.
Well, to answer this; we need to go back in time...
Kidding, not really! I don't personally believe there's a relation between specified days.
However, contributing factors towards awareness, may form patterns coinciding with certain days.
E.G: You always do your maths homework on Wednesday, and it keeps you up an extra two hours. So, you lose two hours worth of sleep.
Just reiterating though, days are essentially all the same. The only things that would affect your awareness would be: Sleep, environment, health etc. 

Also - thread is now running at full steam again. Back to normal! Ask away, or just tell me how it's going  :smiley:

----------


## quietness

Hope you feel better already, Yuppie  :smiley: 

I seem to have trouble doing DEILD when I sleep late. When I wake up, I just feel like going back to sleep and not try. I'll try sleeping early in the next few days, when I can, and work on this. At least I'm more aware of my waking phase now. 

By the way, how many hours of sleep would you suggest to get the best results? I was working before on 1.5, 3, and 6 hours

Thanx ^_^

----------


## yuppie11975

Quietness - Thanks heaps, first of all  :smiley: 
Yeah, sleep is a huge factor in every single lucid dreaming method. 
Even past the purely scientific factors, such as hitting REM; the amount of sleep you get drastically dictates your attitude towards lucid dreaming.
Look, essentially; if you think about it, sleep is designed purely for rest, and to allow your brain to store memories, and get itself into order.  It's just the core of it.
You're just going to be wired, to predominantly desire sleep, if you're not getting an adequate amount of it. So, as you resolved, it'd be exceedingly beneficial, for you to get more sleep in general.
I'd recommend as much sleep as you can get. Even if say.. 8 hours was sufficient for hitting REM, and a decent rest period, the longer you sleep, the more opportunities you'll have to attempt to DEILD.

----------


## yuppie11975



----------


## yuppie11975

No activity makes Nathan a sad panda.

----------


## Spyguy

I hereby declare this thread as dead.

Just kidding  :wink2:  I have been continuing my DEILD practice as well. I didn't catch much sleep in the past week, but I had some success before that. I've said it before, but I feel like I keep getting closer to getting the hang of it.

----------


## dutchraptor

> No activity makes Nathan a sad panda.

----------


## yuppie11975

Spy guy - My heart exploded into a million pieces as I read that  :wink2: 
Yeah, well there's not much else to do but persist and keep at it! You get closer with every day  :smiley:  
Please tell me how it goes ;3
Dutchraptor -link is broken  :smiley:

----------


## woblybil

Here's a bright side to DEILD I just found.
I had used a new mp3 player and sleep phones with a sleep hypnosis recording followed by very faint binaurals on it and against all odds after fidgeting most of the way thru it she put me to sleep anyways, I did not realize the thing had a repeat function and 79 minutes later a womans voice said "Hello" in a flash of green lightning and scared the bejabbers out of me.
 I laid there not having any recall after being startled awake and by some stroke of fate fell back into a DEILD which continued the previous dream and saved the day for recall.

----------


## yuppie11975

Hahahaha!
That's not good at all man  :smiley: 
Please ensure you tell me about your future ventures! 
Dutchraptor- Dat comment edit  :wink2: 
I'm glad you know that feel though!

----------


## Azul

I DEILD occasionally, my mindset just isn't what it used to be! :/

I have a LOT more DILDs now than anything, I average about 1 lucid per week but when I actually do my reality checks daily, I have about 4-7 a week.

----------


## yuppie11975

I'm happy for you. Azul. Some techniques just aren't for everyone, I guess  :smiley:

----------


## woblybil

What happened to This thread ? I lost my computer for a week and not one new post..... :Sad:

----------


## yuppie11975

It's just gone dead man.
No one really stops by any more :/

----------


## woblybil

I guess we'll just have to bump it  :tongue2: 
 When I did not have a computer working for a week that I lost out on editing my dream journal from the digital recorder for a week on it and that caused me to miss out on a lot of recall and in the end set me back on dreaming of all kinds by two months. Also just staying in touch with it here on DV adds a lot to success. Funny how much we depend on junk,

----------


## Zyangur

I'm here  :smiley:  . After a long time of not focusing on Lucid Dreaming, I've returned. Right now I'm working on a combination of this, DEILD, and WILD!

----------


## woblybil

The thread just needed a little nudge to get it going again, At any rate I had an excellent DEILD this morning after getting back here, It seems that reading and writing about dreams creates a mindset in that direction.
Now I need to go bump some of my other old standby's to get them  going too. I was subscribed to several threads and only two came back so far..

----------


## yuppie11975

Dragon - That's great man! You know the drill, I'm going to incessantly demand you report back for the activity! Haha  :tongue2: 
That sounds interesting, do you intend to use the two together, or alternate? 

Woblybil - You're too kind! xD
It's a shame how this forum is panning out, isn't it? I think the website is starting to die out a bit, to be honest.
I've always found lucid dreaming related activities seem to put you in a great mindset. It's funny, when I first started, I had numerous dreams about being on this very site. I never clicked until I woke up though.  :Sad:

----------


## woblybil

The website may be slowing down for the holiday season when lots of peoples minds are on something else, It's 4:30 am and  I just got up to motivate for 40 minutes and read some on here and fix my journal. Then its back off to dreamland... (I hope  :tongue2:  )

----------


## yuppie11975

Best of luck!
Please do tell me how it goes  :smiley:

----------


## woblybil

Reading and doing dream related stuff turned the trick. The first dream was lucid toward the end and a stupid dream too but fun.
I use MILD almost exclusively and Its sometimes hard to recognize lucidity in a dream where there's nothing that I would change anyways.
I will DEILD after if I get the chance because I will recall the whole works, It's actually hard not to remember a good vivid lucid dream.

----------


## Zyangur

I plan on using the two together. If I wake up and attempt to DEILD, and it doesn't work then I can attempt a WILD. Also, if I wake up and I'm very hungry or have to go to the bathroom, I can WILD then, and when I am able to DEILD, do that.

----------


## yuppie11975

DragonMaster - That's a very clever incorporation of two somewhat diverse methods. You're really getting the best out of the two there  :smiley: 
Bill - Congratulations once again, it seems that you're become a very accomplished lucid dreamer. I had a really great dream last night, I wasn't lucid, but it was everything I'd normally do in a lucid, if that makes sense?! Like I was with four people, and we discovered we could do extraordinary things. We had to reach a certain place, so we were running super fast, using massive jumps to clear obstacles, turning invisible, and flying. I recall there was this bus, and we had to move it. So while we were running, a friend used like, this force thing to push it down. It wasn't strong enough, so it was just hanging off the edge of a cliff. I tried next, and it fell down and exploded. Then we all jumped over the really wide cliff. Best dream I've had in a while!

----------


## ExtraSour

Is this method really the easiest way to lucid dream? I might have to try this technique this week.

----------


## Zyangur

I have not successfully had a DEILD yet, however I think this is a very good method. I don't really have any tips though, other than don't feel discouraged if you are having trouble either becoming aware after waking up naturally during the night or keeping your eyes closed. Since it's a natural thing for us to open our eyes when we wake up, it can take us a while to adjust since we have been doing that since we were born. It took me about 2 weeks back when I was first working on this to be able to keep my eyes closed. For some it may be shorter and others it may be longer  :smiley:  .
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I'm very excited to be working on this again. I feel like this is it. I feel like I will be able to accomplish both the DEILD and WILD fairly soon and that these are the methods that will work best. I know that I will be successful with this  :smiley:  . Thank you for writing this guide and everything you have done now and back when I first was working on it.

----------


## yuppie11975

Extrasour - That's a matter of opinion mate. Different things work for different people, but I'm sure many people can vouch for what a great technique this is!
There's nothing to lose by giving it a shot; I'm sure you'll receive some great results! Please give it a go, and tell me how it goes.

Dragon - Don't mention it bro! Exactly, never get discouraged!  :smiley: 
I worked months before I had my first lucid, it was definitely worth it! As I said, once you get the hang of it, you'll be set. 
Best of luck man, I have great faith in you. Ensure you report back  ::D: 
I look forward to the day I can congratulate you on your first DEILD! We're going to get there.

----------


## MarineRecon

I am happy that this thread is still somewhat active!  :wink2: 

I have always thought that DEILD would be the easiest LD technique but I never actually tried it. After reading your guide I am now going to start training myself to wake up with my eyes closed. I wear a sleep mask so would that give be an advantage? I would think it would, so I am going to focus more on staying still!  ::D:

----------


## woblybil

I have found that each kind of induction has its own kind of experience. (I wonder what to do tonite)
 I use Mnemonic almost exclusively, But if I do manage to WILD it comes out different, And to DEILD I just add it on to it before I go to sleep, One of my seldom used but a real goodie is a " Sleep Hypnosis for lucid dreaming for beginners"  mp3 and use it with sleep phones from Youtube. Its pretty awsome to set back and watch yourself sleeping in another bed. I have found that each kind of induction has its own kind of experience.

----------


## woblybil

Has anyone else noticed that the Edit buttons dont work

----------


## yuppie11975

Recon - The point of keeping your eyes shut is to enable you to remain in your sleepy state. Opening your eyes wakes you up a fair bit, which goes against the concept of DEILD entirely. DEILD aims to place the lucid dreamer back into their dream, whilst they're still in a viable state. A sleep mask may make this easier however, as it prevents any light from pouring into your eyes, which is another contributing factor to being aware. However, there's also a mental aspect towards DEILD, you have to be confident that you can go back to sleep, and waking up with your  eyes closed is an excellent way to do this. In short, a sleep mask will help, but it's best to spend that portion of time just ensuring you're capable of awakening, with your eyes closed. I definitely suggest you give DEILD a crack, there's nothing to lose, and I can personally vouch for it. You won't regret taking it on board, please tell me how it goes! 

Bill - I think they get locked after 24 hours?  :smiley:

----------


## woblybil

The Edit button works ok and you can edit the post but when you click save or delete they dont work so you wind up with the same thing you had  :Sad:

----------


## Spyguy

Lacking progress lately, really getting back in the game now. I have been pumping up some motivation, so time to get back to my daily lucids  ::D:  I didn't get lucid last night, but my dreams were very vivid and I did enjoy them, so that's progress I guess. What I need to work on most is my general awareness for the DILD-aspect of my method. I still use DEILD as well, but there is not much more to do than practice. I'm currently working on finding the balance between awareness and falling asleep.

----------


## MarineRecon

I think I had some great results from my first night attempting DEILD! I forgot to wear the sleep mask so that is not a factor in last nights success. Firstly, I woke up after nearly every dream! The only thing that I did though every single time was move...One time I was sitting straight up before I even realized I was awake!  ::D: 

The only thing I really have to work on now is staying still. I pretty much got the eyes closed thing and waking up after every dream down. I can't wait to try again tonight!

----------


## yuppie11975

That's excellent, recon! Looks like you're a natural.
May I suggest mantras to help keep you still.
Try chanting "I will awake, motionless" a fair few times, prior to falling asleep.
Make sure you think about every word, and what it's going to do for you.
Make sure you imagine what you're going to accomplish, due to the mantra.
I'm really happy that you're making fantastic progress already, congratulations! Good luck with your next attempt  :smiley:

----------


## woblybil

It does get better for sure, I have had a sort of crappy dream life lately because of outside interests like plumbers  cutting up the floor, Car worries etc: but I kind of made up for some of it this morning.
Sometimes, Not always, If my eyes stay closed I have learned to push the recorder button in my hand  moving very little and record one dream and then DEILD afterward, I didnt sleep good last night so I napped this morning and recorded the first dream then did TWO Delid's one after the other and the final one I cant post without being a pig  :tongue2:

----------


## MarineRecon

Thanks yuppie for your support! You're right, repeating a mantra is probably the best option for me now to keep me from moving upon awakening. Thanks for your guide! In the meantime I'm going to practice and hope DEILD will pay off in the near future  :smiley:

----------


## woblybil

On the other hand there are those (these) nights,
Like tonight when I was a good boy went to bed on time  and used 2 Melatonin that did nothing so I tried the hypnosis recording and finally slid downhill into the darkness where there was a box I reached for to see what was in it and my stomach gurgled and it was gone but I lay there perfectly still until sleep started to come back and a fair blonde with bright red lipstick was kissing me it gurgled again, Four times I went thru this in an hour and a half and now here I sit watching old black and white John Wayne cowboy movies on at 3 am.......  :tongue2:

----------


## yuppie11975

Bill - Aha, it's funny like that, isn't it?! I've had nights where I've went to bed at like 2am, with no intention of a lucid dream, and had multiple!
It works both ways though, you try your heart out sometimes, and you have no luck. Hahahaha! Good old cowboy movies  :tongue2: 

Recon - You're more than welcome mate, don't mention it. It's a pleasure! 
Please ensure you tell me how it goes  ::D: 

Also, on a side note: this is the FOUR HUNDREDTH post on this thread! 
I want to thank each and every one of you for the activity and attention you've paid to my guide.
Anyway, as a little surprise, I have some news for you guys!
I'M GOING BACK TO LUCID DREAMING AGAIN. Yew!!!
So, I quit several months ago due to life commitments, such as my job and school work. However, hearing about your adventures has really got me keen! 
I can't wait to begin practising DEILD again. So once again, thanks a million! There's no way I could have done it without you guys.

----------


## woblybil

Welcome home Yuppie  :smiley: 
And I dunnit again, I finally managed two sleep cycles out of the night and woke up to the smell of the loaf of bread in the convection oven and I often nap during baking depending on the oven timer to wake me up, It didnt but it dont hurt the bread, When I I sat up on the edge of the bed to get my bearings I noticed the red haired girl that was sleeping beside me  :tongue2:   Then I knew there was no bread and got back in bed with her and woke up proper.

----------


## woblybil

I'm not trying to hijack your thread Yuppie  :smiley:  Just a note to those that try it.
Something came to mind in the last of the four 3 minute episodes before my tummy gurgling woke me up last night, The "Hypnosis for lucid dreaming" (from Youtube) I mentioned usually works fine and I doubt that even the author realizes it is actually an astral projection. She leads you to another bed and you snuggle off to sleep there while your conscious mind sits back smugly watching you wake up over there which is quite fun and usually quickly  reverts into a nice lucid dream..
In the last quick episode I woke up floating above a grey/violet floor with an inviting but ever expanding black hole in it. For the inexperienced in AP this may be a good time to spin out into another dream or wake up. This inviting vortex is the portal from the astral plane to the dark places with hell below that and unless you have learned to dispel evil forces you could wake up in one really bad nightmare  :Sad:   I have been there before and would normally hop right in but waking up is the easiest way out !

----------


## MarineRecon

Yuppie, it's good to hear that you are back!

Last night I woke up after 3-5 dreams. After each dream I moved so I thought it was hopeless and fell asleep. So today I went searching on the forums and found that moving does not sabatage your chances for DEILD. Now that I know that I feel like I'm going to have LD's every night hahaha!  ::D:

----------


## Zyangur

Yay Yuppie  ::D:  . It will all come back to you quickly I'm sure. It's still there in your mind! 

On another note, I'm still sick but getting better. Waking up multiple times each night this weekend with my eyes closed and still, but not feeling that good. Being sick is just no fun D:.

----------


## yuppie11975

Bill - Have you seen the movie insidious?! Fuck Astral Projection! I'm terrified of that shit. Hahahaha!
Could you explain to me the difference between Astral Projection, and lucid dreaming?
*Shock, gasp, horror.* That's right, I don't know everything  :wink2: 

Recon - That's exactly right! The reason we attempt to refrain from moving, is just so we can fall asleep easier. 
To put it succinctly, anything that may make it difficult to fall back asleep, should be prevented. 
However, a bit of movement doesn't matter in the slightest!  :smiley: 

Dragon - Turns out you're exactly right! I've retained heaps of my experience, it's great. Last night I woke up several times with my eyes shut, perfectly still.
Perhaps you can turn being sick, into a positive thing. Occasionally I like to dedicate a few days exclusively towards the contributing aspects of lucidity.
So, if you're not in the mood to lucid dream, why not consider refining your current skills? E.G: Hone your ability to stay still, try some mantras, or just focus on your dream recollection, which I'm sure you're aware can suffer a bit, when you're practising DEILD. Regardless of what you do, make sure you tell me how you're doing  :smiley: 

As for me, my first night back to lucid dreaming went well. I was stunned how well I did, after such a lengthy break.
The thing that irritates me about DEILD, is that I fall asleep too easily. No matter how bloody hard I try to stay aware, I always struggle to not fall asleep!
Like, I'll assure myself that I'll fall asleep, so all I have to do is stay aware. But yeah, sometimes it doesn't work.
Ah well, I should stay positive. Worked out well for my first night, anyway.!

----------


## MarineRecon

That's great for your first night getting back into it yuppie! As for me, last night I woke up 4-5 times. The first time I didn't move a muscle but I did not enter a dream. Maybe it was because I was in an awkward position. It also could've been that I was thinking way to much because I couldn't remember my last dream so I was trying to think of new dreamscapes and I kept changing my mind.  :wink2:

----------


## yuppie11975

That's excellent!  :smiley: 
I'd suggest determining what you intend to do, prior to falling asleep. A segment of time before you fall asleep should be dedicated towards affirming your goals, and mantras.
Awkward positions won't destroy your lucid dreams in any way, however your mentality will. Dreaming is a purely mental activity, but if you're not comfortable there may be some stigma attached as to how you perform. Just to be clear, did you not fall asleep, or did you just fail to re-enter into a lucid?!

----------


## MarineRecon

Yeah today when I woke up I thought it would be good to have a planed place. Thanks for reminding me to do it before I go to bed because I wouldn't of thought of that!  :smiley: 

The reason I mentioned the awkward position because I woke up with one arm up and it was distracting hahaha! I didn't fall asleep:I just had to throw in the towel by moving and going to bed normally. It was a shame because as soon as I awoke and didn't move I could kindve see a dreamscape with tunnel vision but as soon as I realized my arm was awkwardly up I broke from the scape. I agree with you, mentality is everything!!  :smiley:

----------


## woblybil

> Bill - Have you seen the movie insidious?! Fuck Astral Projection! I'm terrified of that shit. Hahahaha!
> Could you explain to me the difference between Astral Projection, and lucid dreaming?
> *Shock, gasp, horror.* That's right, I don't know everything 
> .!



So you got me, I watched "Insidious" Fortunately its Hollywood..Obviously written by someone well  read on LD and AP 
but about 10% truth and 89% fiction..... It;s that 1% that confounds us  :tongue2:

----------


## yuppie11975

Haha! Did you enjoy it?  :smiley: 
It definitely put me off AP forever  :tongue2:

----------


## Zyangur

Not sure on what an AP actually is and what Insidious had to do with it ^^. I watched the end of the movie, but have no idea what it's about.

Anyways, My issue I found was that I was concentrating too much, and I became fully awake instead of going back to sleep :\.

----------


## woblybil

Yeah, I liked it ok, I just hope it didnt scare you into missing a lot of fun..
 Whoever wrote it knew about turning around and seeing your body laying there sleeping. She knew that AP is from a hypnotic trance and she did know about the dark places although its not much like that. But demons are solitary and do not like humans, I have encountered only 2 demons up close, One a black,winged,doglike critter the other apparently a Baslisk. Both were shiny black and had a brilliant red mouth lining. Demons can pose a danger to a very  few humans and only come if accidentally summoned or conjured up and usually you just stand your ground and tell them to go away, You do not want them. They look threatening but go away. 
 Demons are more powerful than humans but I made friends with my first DC, A movie monster and I had him stomp one that didnt want to go. Thats in our dream world, the astral plane... One on his own turf is the other 1% I mentioned but wheres your spirit of adventure  :tongue2: .

----------


## yuppie11975

That's a shame Dragon! It's all about that balance ;C
Mantras mantras mantras? Hahahaha!

Bill - That's really cool, I might give it a go sometime.
However, I know nothing about it.
I have plenty of lucid experience, but almost nothing about Astral Projection  :tongue2:

----------


## woblybil

Not much I would add, Something to read up on.  Free reading on it at Gnosis | SamaelGnosis - Instituto Cultural Quetzalcoatl.

----------


## woblybil

For Yuppie **Holy Shit**You and your DEILD's....heee-hee  :tongue2: 
I didnt sleep all night until 4:30am and got up late about 9:30 so I took a map about 1:00pm and had a dream I didnt recall because I could see a good DEILD in the making and the ensuing dream was a sex dream yet. I first put on the digital recorder I keep in the bed then edited it on the computer and it has taken over an hour to record it in my journal, Then I wondered just how long it really was and decided to print it and it took just under 3 pages of size#14 print....  :tongue2:

----------


## yuppie11975

That's absolutely incredible.
A dream of that length is remarkable, I've never even come close to three pages.  :tongue2: 
Super vivid, I presume?

----------


## Zyangur

The longest one I've written is about a page with large and sloppy writing xD.

----------


## woblybil

Oh-boy, Vivid as real life for the DEILD part. This one started out bad so I changed it, Something I rarely do.
I seldom have chain dreams, I think that's my second one,   I have another back a few months ago in my journal I think I posted on my DJ's here that spanned three sleep cycles and the whole US,  It was set before the days of computers and before I became domesticated sumat, Three guys running from the law from here to California down the backroads in an old jalopy pickup gaining girls along the way and not so far from true sometimes in what I call a past. It actually would make a decent movie. 
Look in my dream journal about longest dream or something, I think its there  :tongue2:

----------


## woblybil

I forget to mention sometimes that I'm a retired old fart and unlike a job slave I have the time to devote to LD, AP, or to study the ways of the ancients and Monks or whatever else I want to do. I guess that's not cheating but it hardly seems fair either, Of course I had never heard of Lucid Dreaming before I stumbled onto DV's back in April by accident..

----------


## yuppie11975

Yeah, that'd be really helpful Bill. 
I have a job, and school, so it's difficult sometimes.
Although, now that we're in holidays I have a lot more time to dedicate! 
DEILD has been going well so far, it's a bit frustrating though. My problem is that I fall asleep too easily, and I lose awareness. 
Ideally, all that I really need to do is affirm that I must stay aware, but it just doesn't work.
It's only been a few days though, I'm making good progress.  :smiley:

----------


## Zyangur

Last night went quite well  ::D:  !

First, I remembered my dreams (unlike last night  :tongue2:  . Silly cat waking me up multiple times). One of my dreams, I suddenly just became aware I was dreaming. The feel sort of changed. I woke up immediately though :\. It was nice though. First 'lucid' dream since I got back into this. I woke up though eyes closed and perfectly still, and I just imagined where I just was. It was pretty much perfect, and I could feel myself starting to transition. I can't explain what I felt, and I remember hearing a couple beeps or something, not sure xD. I lost concentration though. Definitely the closest I have come. 2 nearly lucid dreams  ::D:  !

----------


## woblybil

Dang, I did this once and closed the page...
Yuppie,  Yesterday was an exception, Last night was back to the slack dreams, Mostly from lack of adequate sleep.

Dragon, Those beeps will be important sometime for you, Those or the sound of surf are the point to be careful NOT to fall asleep in AP, That is the point at which you start the EHIPTO  mantra silently rolling in your mind and look for a red triangle doorway or a door that looks like a Tarot card and focus on it and project thru it, Do a quick circle to the right and youre on your way  :tongue2: 

And now this.
 Some time ago I got a kind of nasty reply when I mentioned those old mantra's as to why do that in a foreign language when we be would just as well off to make up our own in our language. And I really did not have an answer for him then but those old mantras  like "RAOM-GAOM" for recall or "EHIPTO" (very powerful) for projection and "TAE-RE-RE" for conjuring which are all used silently are my bread and butter  :tongue2:   (All three of those are powerful) 
Note(if you have ever fallen asleep with a song in your head you just cant shake, That's what I mean by silently)
 Anyway: My answer to the nasty guy now is...
 In our home-brew mantras we say what we mean, In the mantras given us by people who have been doing it since childhood and it's a full time job each letter has a given power and they just arranged the letters to make them possible to sound out and they are not real words in any language.  :smiley:

----------


## woblybil

Oh yeah, Before I forget... There were two brown demons (earth demons) with teeth bared blocking the red triangle  doorway last night and I told them I was going to kick their teeth in if they didnt move,.......They moved  :tongue2:

----------


## yuppie11975

Congratulations Dragon, I bet you're happy about that!  :smiley: 
The first lucid is always encouraging, because it reminds you what you're capable of, and that you can still do it!
I'm confident that you're well on your way to many more.
It's kind of cool actually, because I HAD A LUCID AS WELL LAST NIGHT! Yew!!  :smiley: 
Haha! I'm really happy about it, it's good to be back in the shake of things. 
I realised how fucking terrible my dream recall is, so unfortunately I may have to dedicate a few days to recollection.
I'm super happy though! 
You may read about it here, if you'd like: The Return Of Yuppie! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Great progress guys! I think we should all be happy with our results so far. Thanks for the support  ::D:

----------


## MarineRecon

Congrats on your first LD again!  :smiley: 

I have still yet to get a LD from DEILD, because I am focusing too much on my body after I move  :Sad:

----------


## woblybil

Hey, I read your journal entry, Really cool man, You have good reason to be happy  :smiley:

----------


## woblybil

If it was all that easy everybody would do it  :smiley:   :smiley:   :smiley:

----------


## woblybil

Y'know ?
Or maybe you dont  :tongue2:  I'm noticing that a really vivid dream with a story and good content is almost hard not to recall.
Right now I have been putting a lot of effort into recall to no end use. I still recall the best and most vivid ones months later and have to fight for the crappy ones with no plot to speak of, The better the dream the better the recall at least for me, Everybody is different of course but for abit I think I'll focus on content and let recall take care of itself and see how that works.........

----------


## yuppie11975

Bill - It's great that you have decent recall. I'm still jealous of your three page dream, haha! 
I heartily agree with your concept, I think the same theory is applicable to life. I mean, you remember your predominant memories because they're exciting and interesting. However, do you really recall that time you sat in maths class and completed a test, or that time you had dinner by yourself? That happens far less frequently, because it's not as relevant. I mean, I'm sure we see value in the things that excite us, because they're the contents of our perpetual being. Vivid dreams, are something we crave and invest time in, we put just as much output into recalling them I suppose. Good luck anyway Bill, tell me how everything goes  :smiley: 

Marine -  Could you elaborate on your problem? Are you experiencing difficulties falling asleep, once you move from your position? 
If you could supply me with the details, I'll be more than happy to help.

----------


## Zyangur

Just a question  :wink2:  . When you had the DEILD, what did the transition into your dream feel like?

----------


## yuppie11975

Nothing, to be honest. Haha  :tongue2: 
I woke up, and I thought of DEILD-ing, straight away.
So I rolled onto my back, and closed my eyes. For a fraction of a second I considered creating my own scene, but I decided to go with my previous dream.
I imagined the scene, but I was really like.. rough? If that makes sense.
Like, I was yelling in my head. "I know this may feel like real life, but it's not. It's a dream. Thing about everything, how does it look, how does it feel?"
Then I transitioned, and I was aware. Nothing scary or unusual  :smiley:

----------


## MarineRecon

> Marine -  Could you elaborate on your problem? Are you experiencing difficulties falling asleep, once you move from your position? 
> If you could supply me with the details, I'll be more than happy to help.



Thanks!  ::D: 

So, my basic problem is that I move when I wake up after every dream. During the night I averagely wake up after 4-5 dreams, but I seem to move before I even know that I'm awake  :Sad:  I realize that moving does not greatly lower the chances of a successful DEILD, but I need to train my half-awake mind that! When I move I automatically think all is lost so I go back to sleep. Reading your last post it seemed like you entered a dream using DEILD after rolling to your back, so that gives me confidence! Is it easier to transition to a dream on your back?

Thanks for your help yuppie  :smiley:

----------


## yuppie11975

Recon, Recon, Recon. What are we going to do with you? Hahahaha.
Kidding! You're in a non existent predicament. Everything that you're clashing with, is easily fixed. 
Let's break this down for you.

4 - 5 awakenings is spot on, that's exactly average, nothing to worry about there.

"I realise moving does not greatly lower chances" "but I need to train my half-awake mind that!"
That's where you're wrong. Moving is a physical element, the only thing you need to be able to do, is fall asleep. 
When I moved, I did it for the same reason you don't want to move. To get comfortable, to relax, to put my mind at ease.

Your biggest problem, is your lack of confidence. You need to believe in yourself, in order to succeed. 
You know what's humorous? You said it yourself, "I gave up, and I went to sleep." 
You know what DEILD-ing is? Fucking going to sleep, aware! You're 99% of the way there man.
Why not be prevalent, and persevere? If you try and you fail, you're still gaining experience, and learning.
Always give it a shot, it's better than not trying. Trust yourself, trust your brain.

However, if your mental blockage is stubborn, and you're determined to stay still.
Why not try a mantra, they work WONDERS. Trust me.
I presume you know how mantra's work, but if not, here's a quick run down.
Recite it numerous times prior to falling asleep. Think of what the words mean, think of what they'll accomplish. 
Say it for about five minutes, then go straight to sleep. Recite this: "I awake perfectly still." 

Finally, no. It's not easier to transition on your back. I mean, what works for me, may not work for you.
I prefer sleeping on my back, when I intend on DEILD-ing. I like sleeping on my side, when I intend on DILD-ing or MILD-ing.
It's just the way I'm wired. Look, hypothetically, if you slept best whilst you were hung upside down, with a Chinese midget kicking you in your testicles at regular intervals, then that's what you'd ideally do. Do what makes YOU comfortable.

Best of luck man, tell me how it goes.
Absolutely no worries if you have any more questions.

----------


## MarineRecon

Thank you so much yuppie!

That was a really good "wake up" call!  :wink2:  I really appreciate you putting a lot of your own time into coaching me. I have to admit when I was reading this I was laughing because it made perfect sense! I can't believe I didn't notice any of this earlier  ::D:  So in total, I can move (turn my body) to get comfortable as long as I don't wake up my mind too much as to not get out of REM. This is great news! I wonder how many DEILDs I would've gotten if I didn't "give up and fall asleep". 

Thank you so much yuppie for all of your help, it is VERY much appreciated!  ::D:

----------


## yuppie11975

It's fine, Recon! Haha  :smiley: 
I was in exactly the same position as you, about a year ago. 
Now I'm a competent and capable lucid dreamer, just like you'll be.
You're well on your way, I think you're super close.
I thought it was humorous as well by the way, so blatantly obvious  :wink2: 
But yeah, it seems like you've sorted out what you have to do now. Please tell me how you go!

----------


## MarineRecon

Ok I will be sure to try it out tonight! I really think that I'm getting close!  :smiley:

----------


## woblybil

Yuppie, This is messed up. I got up and sleep staggered to the bathroom then flopped back down in the bed on my back thinking about the previous dream and I was back in it. I read somewhere about just doing nothing to collect my wits first so I sat on the river bank in the grass looking at the water and it seemed to be working but 
then my hungry, wailing #$%#* cat demon woke me up.

----------


## MarineRecon

Ok so I had a FA and I turned it into a LD! The dream was very unstable and no matter what stabilization technique I used nothing was working and I finally woke up after about 3 minutes dream time. When I woke up I stayed perfectly still and tried to DEILD, but no dream came to me. I was using all of my senses but I think I couldn't go back into REM because that was 8 hours after falling asleep. Sleeping 8 hours for me is a large amount of time so I think my body was telling me to get up, because it was not going into REM sleep. I was still laying there for 15 minutes tying to transition, but like I said before, nothing happend.

It is still one lucid in my arsenal though! It was cool, I did a nose-pinch RC that worked but I couldn't see anything because I wear a sleep mask, so I opened my eyes and saw what looked to be my room. I heard on the forums that if you do an RC and it works that you are dreaming and it's okay to open your eyes, but I have never tried it before. It was actually pretty cool!

----------


## yuppie11975

Unlucky Bill! Haha  :tongue2: 

Nice work Recon, did you get up to anything interesting in your lucid?
I'm really rooting for you to grab that DEILD, I know you can get there!  :smiley:

----------


## MarineRecon

Well, that's the thing! I had te FA after 8 hours of sleep(which is a lot for me), so the dream was pretty blurry. No matter what I did though it stayed like that so I decided to just ride it out. The dream lasted 5 minutes though. When I woke up I remained perfectly sill for 20 minutes to DEILD but it didn't work, because once again I think my body wanted to get out of REM  :Sad:

----------


## yuppie11975

When you have dodgy lucid dreams, it's important to remember that you're the boss.
Do you know about dream stabilization? There are some great articles, so I'll leave that to you to research.
You can always turn your lucid into a great one, never admit defeat.
I'm sorry to hear about your FA DEILD attempt, there are many more chances to go though!

----------


## MarineRecon

Don't be sorry! I got lucid which gave me practice  :wink2: 

I know all about stabilization. I literally tried every technique in that dream but nothing worked. I think that it was because the inevitable was that the REM cycle was ending, so there was nothing I could've done. Hopefully tonight goes better!  ::D:

----------


## yuppie11975

Sometimes you just get those dreams that are bound to fail  :tongue2: 
Tell me how it goes man!  ::D:

----------


## woblybil

I have been waiting for something good to say but several times lately I have FA dreamed I was awake and recalling my dreams and recording them and going back to sleep.. Then waking up to an empty recording and by then recall is just a wisp  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## woblybil

This is how it's been going....
6:00am I got up and went to the bathroom and came back to bed then got back up and went back out to feed the cat  but then while laying in bed I watched myself come back in the door and put it on my recorder and thinking that was done I went back to sleep, How I ever recalled it is a mystery  :tongue2:

----------


## yuppie11975

Bill, a great way to combat FA's is to ensure you perform a reality check every time you wake up. 
Make sure you're sincerely sceptical as to whether you're dreaming, and you should catch yourself out, ,whenever you have an FA.

----------


## Zyangur

Still here  :wink2: 

Nothing over the weekend really. I was pretty tired though and slept well. I think I've told you that I'm also working on WILD as well as DEILD. Yesterday, I woke up at 5:59 am, and got up to go to the bathroom and everything. I had to get up at about 7-7:30, so I decided to lie down and try to WILD. I also listened to some binaural beats as well with it. It went pretty well, and I actually started to see/feel the dream scene unfold before me, but then I got pretty excited and woke up somewhat...Then, my dad came in with my step mom, and woke me up by tickling me and pulling the blankets off my bed.

Thanks dad  :wink2:

----------


## yuppie11975

Hahaha!
Gotta love your parents  :tongue2: 
I've had numerous foiled attempts due to my father.
They're always stomping around the halls or blending food -.-
I'll have to take it out on them in my next lucid  :wink2:

----------


## woblybil

Excitement I think is the curse of the lucid dreamer, I just battled excitement in an afternoon nap for several minutes with everything in the toolbox and even with nearly a year experience this particular dream got me in the end. I was certain I was dreaming anyways but there's always outside traffic noise here so I used that for a check, 
No noise, I'm dreaming  :tongue2:

----------


## yuppie11975

How's everything going, Bill?
What's your current situation with your lucids?  :smiley:

----------


## woblybil

Besides yesterday afternoon's lucid nap which was one of my better ones lately, (on page 18) None lasnite, There were more I think but it was one of those bad sleeping nights and recall was faint, Yesterdays was great.
3:30pm Nap
After a short mantra saying I would know when I was dreaming, And I needed a lucid dream really bad to lift my spirits I got it  :tongue2:  .. I only recalled from becoming lucid in it but I was awakening with the a girl from an internet ad. I didn't know for sure if I was in bed or sitting at the computer in the darkness even tho it was daylight so listened for traffic noises on 219 and thought back and remembered laying down for a nap and then said Im having a lucid dream and even with my level of experience the excitement of this one started to wake me up so I used everything in the kitchen drawer to keep it from ending for maybe fifteen more minutes but then it faded for good..In the interest of stretching it I forgot to lay still and do recall for more but that much was very vivid. If its lucid its easy for me to recall even days later.
 I think what I did is half awakening and the dream now lucid became DEILD which is fine however I get there but I'm not getting in the whole good  solid lucid dream's like I used to. I'm just greedy and when I get one good one I want more,

----------


## woblybil

I did a quickie this morning, At an 11:30 nap I was walking our old family farm and found a wooded hillside I didn't know about and started walking down it and under a bridge, First I noticed the change in scenery, Much more colorful and beautiful, (This is what an AP looks like) Beautiful tall lavender grasses around a small waterway that led to a larger one in the distance and my footsteps on the banks sent golden swells out thru the water toward a magnificent purple sunset., I have been to this zone many times before and recognized it right away, The rest is a long story so I'll just say it was fun.  :tongue2:

----------


## yuppie11975

That's really cool, you seem to have frequent LD's! 
That traffic sure sounds like a problem, maybe you should shut off the road  :wink2: 
 :tongue2:

----------


## woblybil

I'm a hundred miles from a big city but that road just burns.
Im not sure what to call that, It was not a lucid dream where I dreamed up an AP but I love that zone, Its always beautiful and peaceful even tho there are critters there but I can handle that. (hint) I made a friend of the biggest critter early on.
 This is where people like Lewis Carroll got his stuff for "Alice in wonder land" and Carl Sandberg got his stuff for his marvelous crazy poems :The Jabberwock" Its where Preachers go to write sermons and Politicians go to write speeches (You don't think they come up with all that horseshit from a rational mind do you) They have been using LD since time began.
 I couldnt sleep last night or AP either. Sometimes I win, Sometimes I lose  :tongue2:

----------


## MarineRecon

I just had the most amazing experience last night! I could remember a 4 LDs and fragments of other ones! 

In order to achieve so many lucids I set my alarm for the FA method. Towards the last alarm I tried to WILD and I just lay in bed. I did a nose-plug RC and it worked! I would chain dreams and when I would wake up for real, I would stay still and RC after 5 minutes or so and it would work! I have found the technique for me! 

It was the most amazing high-quality, vivid LDs that I have ever had. That's a statement for me because I have had many LDs that look just like real life (and I have good vision hahaha  ). The first couple LDs I had trouble stabilizing because my whole dream room was tilting to the right because I was sleeping on my right side! XD. In addition to all of this I could think really clear inside the dreams and I did at least 5 of my goals. I also witnessed one of the most beautiful scenes I have ever saw in my whole life. This by far was the best night I have ever had (dream-wise hahaha  )!

Thanks for your help on the forums, yuppie, it has really paid off!  :smiley:

----------


## yuppie11975

I couldn't possibly be happier for you man!
I new this day would come, as pretentious as it sounds, haha! 
So you're chaining DEILD's successfully now? I'm really over the moon for you man xD
I sincerely hope you continue to visit this thread, it's an absolute pleasure to have you around.
Hopefully you're not too good for us now you're pulling all your DEILD's.  :wink2:  
Tell me how it all goes  :smiley:

----------


## MarineRecon

> I couldn't possibly be happier for you man!
> I new this day would come, as pretentious as it sounds, haha! 
> So you're chaining DEILD's successfully now? I'm really over the moon for you man xD
> I sincerely hope you continue to visit this thread, it's an absolute pleasure to have you around.
> Hopefully you're not too good for us now you're pulling all your DEILD's.  
> Tell me how it all goes



Yeah it is great! Thanks for your support, I seriously couldn't have done it without your help and all of the people here on DV! Yup, I wake up using the alarm and I hit snooze until I wake up from a dream. Then I turn of the alarm (by moving  :wink2:  ) and I lay down perfectly still for 10 minutes or so. I see nothing, hear nothing, feel nothing, but when I do a nose-plug RC I become lucid! Then I chain my dreams and when I wake up for real I stay still like I said and then do another RC after a few minutes! Also, it is quite easy because all of my LDs end in FAs hahaha!  ::D:  It's kind've like a video-game respond point  :wink2:  These were all by far my best LDs because everything was perfectly clear and my mind was functioning like normal. Because of this I completed at least half of my goals last night and some more that I didn't even know I had!  ::D:

----------


## Loooo

How did you go about learning not to move upon awakening?

I have tried now for over a week, several times each night, without much success.

----------


## woblybil

Rats.

----------


## MarineRecon

> How did you go about learning not to move upon awakening?
> 
> I have tried now for over a week, several times each night, without much success.



That's the thing, I had the same mindset as you a few weeks ago. The truth is that it doesn't matter if you move or not, you just have to keep your mind in the same state it was upon awakening. For example, for my success last night I moved to turn off the alarm. I really didn't think much about it (for the first time) and I transitioned into a FA! It just takes some practice  :smiley:

----------


## Zyangur

Did you use that thread that you sent me the other day? Also, congrats  ::D: 

I haven't had a LD in a long time, but my recall has been pretty crummy. I've made a goal to write at least something in my dream journal every day for the next couple weeks, and continue to do so. My recall has improved these past two days however. Last night, I remembered many dreams. I also had a dream about a zombie apocalypse, just in time for December 21st  :wink2:  . I still wake up at night still and with my eyes closed for DEILD also.

----------


## MarineRecon

Yes, it was the link that I sent to you!  :smiley:  For some reason it wasn't inducing FAs as my half awake mind thought it would be a good idea to wait until I'm in REM (which I can tell because each snooze is 10min so I just had to wait until I could recall a dream) and then turn off the all the alarms to DEILD/WILD kind've. And it worked! After 10 minutes of felling nothing I do a nose RC and I could breathe! I guess Im one of the I the few people who don't feel SP  :wink2: ! I read this somewhere on the forums " A technique is just a way to make something become natural". I took it to heart and the first night it worked! I hope all goes well for you  :smiley:

----------


## yuppie11975

Marine - You make me emotional bro  :wink2: 
Aha, I'm so proud of you. See, I told you you'd get there one day! 
It sounds like you've really created a great method to get the best of everything.
You seem to really resolve in keeping up your recall, having extensive lucids, and having vivid dreams!
You know what's funny, I think the fact that you forgot you could move when you wake up was holding you back for a few days  :tongue2: 

Dragon - Time for a story.
Long, long ago. On a cold Winter's night... 
No, I'm kidding. Recently, as you know, I decided to take lucid dreaming back up. 
As you can imagine, my recall was just horrendous. However, once I began working on my recall, it all flooded back, almost instantly.
I feel like you never lose your lucid abilities, they simply get played down a bit. You never have to start over, though.
Anyway, once I got back into lucid dreaming. I had my first lucid within three days. Recall especially, excels remarkably once you try.
What I'm trying to say Dragon, is that once you begin, it seriously, seriously, seriously, comes back to you.
Also, Recall is vital for lucid dreaming, right? You could have a thousand lucids in a night, and not remember a single one.
So, perhaps once your recall comes back, as will your lucid dreams.
Your idea of writing something in your dream journal every day is excellent. It'll definitely help you  :smiley:  
May I suggest that you focus on details, it always results in great recall for me.
So, in addition to writing about what HAPPENED, take note of the surrounding and people.
Was there a girl there? What colour was her hair? How tall was she? Was her skin fair? 
Try to write down as much as you possibly remember, you don't have to do this forever, but its' a good idea whilst you're trying to regain your recall.
Best of luck Dragon, tell me how it goes! You'll definitely get there  :smiley: 

Bill - What's up?

----------


## MarineRecon

> Marine - You make me emotional bro 
> Aha, I'm so proud of you. See, I told you you'd get there one day! 
> It sounds like you've really created a great method to get the best of everything.
> You seem to really resolve in keeping up your recall, having extensive lucids, and having vivid dreams!
> You know what's funny, I think the fact that you forgot you could move when you wake up was holding you back for a few days



Hahaha, but it's true! Thanks for your help once again!

 I agree, I think the method that I made mashes up all of my strong suits into one simple guide. I even made a tutorial on my computer for me, so I don't forget it!  :smiley:  I also found out how to resolve my stabilization problem that I mentioned a few weeks back. In the LDs I had a couple nights ago I had to stay still and not do ANYTHING for a few minutes because the dreams were so blurry that I could barley make out my FA bedroom!  :wink2:  Plus, the dream was tilted to the right because I was sleeping on my right too! After waiting for a few minutes, I was able to stabilize the dreams to the max.  ::D:  I'm happy that I finally got over the "moving" thing hahaha! I totally forgot about how I thought that moving would hinder my attempt, but I didn't notice that I moved when I turned off my alarm and I did a DEILD!  :smiley:  

Seriously though, becoming even a somewhat, abled lucid dreamer was one of my goals in life! Now that I have found out what works for me I will stick at it and improvise into order for me to meet/exceed all of my wildest goals!  ::D:

----------


## yuppie11975

In addition to your great method Recon, I'm sure there's still a lot to be refined and added.
If you fine tune it a bit more in accord to what works for you, I'm sure you'll find yourself with an excellent lucid dreaming tool.
Well yeah, keep me updated and stuff man  :smiley: 
Congratulations.

----------


## MarineRecon

> In addition to your great method Recon, I'm sure there's still a lot to be refined and added.
> If you fine tune it a bit more in accord to what works for you, I'm sure you'll find yourself with an excellent lucid dreaming tool.
> Well yeah, keep me updated and stuff man 
> Congratulations.



Yup, last night for example I realized a somewhat major error in my method. After the first alarm goes off after 6:10hours I am supposed to go straight to sleep. Then when my second alarm goes off after 7 hours I tried to DIELD/WILD because I could remember a dream. The thing is the dream could've occurred in a range of 50 minutes, so I was throwing my chances to get a LD up for grabs. What I was supposed to do was hit the snooze button right off the bat to see if I could remember a dream. If I remember a dream then the dream occurred at most, 10 minutes before I awoke. Last night I didn't hit the snooze button and I didn't get lucid. I guess the first time I was lucky, but now I know what to fix!  :smiley: 

I know that this probably doesn't make sense, but if it does props to you!  ::D:

----------


## yuppie11975

It does make sense indeed. 
In Australia, it's Christmas eve. There's exactly 9 hours, 19 minutes and 30 seconds currently until it's Christmas!  ::D: 
Anyway, I've been flat out with work, and presents and such. I've decided that I unfortunately won't be visiting DreamViews over Christmas day.
So yeah, if anyone has any queries, I'll be back in 24 hours  :tongue2: 
Merry Christmas to everyone! Have an amazing day!!!

----------


## MarineRecon

Merry Christmas and I'll talk to you soon!  :wink2:

----------


## woblybil

Have a Merry Christmas everybody.

----------


## yuppie11975

Right back at you guys!  ::D: 
Talk soon!  :smiley:

----------


## yuppie11975

Le beautiful DEILD thread is now back open!  :smiley:

----------


## Marko88

Im new to this great forum and Lucid Dreaming too, so the question is this for beginners or advanced? And what is best succeful teq for beginners Wild or Deild? Thanks and Happy Christmas (:

----------


## yuppie11975

DEILD is the perfect technique for any lucid dreamer! Whether they be an experienced expert, or a novice beginner. 
DEILD is easier than WILD in my opinion, and requires less dedication. It ALSO enables you to chain dreams, which is incredibly effective to prolong lucids.
If you do decide to take up DEILD, I'd be more than happy to mentor you, or answer any of your questions.
I'm not going to insist you pick DEILD, nor would I ever present to you a method with specific bias to my personal creation.
When picking an option, you should take into account your personal factors to determine what's best for you.
However, I'm sure many can vouch for what a great all 'round technique DEILD is.

----------


## MarineRecon

> Le beautiful DEILD thread is now back open!



Welcome back!  :wink2:  Over the holidays I wasn't on DV very much and I was staying up late, so my sleeping schedule was way off! I hope to get back into it tonight  ::D:

----------


## Marko88

Thanks bro i will try tonight, i got quit job so i have all day everyday  :smiley: 
Cheers

----------


## yuppie11975

That's great!
Best of luck, please tell me how it goes.
One again, please don't hesitate to ask any questions you may have  :smiley:

----------


## Marko88

Ah no luck..but i wake up in bed still with eyes closed with mantra brain is powerful thing  :smiley:  and i could not remember any dreams so i start to stare in blackness of my eye like 10 min and nothing so i back to sleep.. i will try again

----------


## woblybil

> Ah no luck..but i wake up in bed still with eyes closed with mantra brain is powerful thing  and i could not remember any dreams so i start to stare in blackness of my eye like 10 min and nothing so i back to sleep.. i will try again



 I have been in the same boat as you for three days and I think its sinking  :smiley: )
From a couple lucids a nite to nothing, A curse maybe, Got something to do with Santa Claus, I have been waking up wide awake with an unfinished story and being far too awake to DEILD to finish it. 
 But this aint my first dry spell and it prolly wont be the last  :tongue2:

----------


## Neon304

Interesting, I've tried doing WILD a few times with pretty much no luck at all, but I have tried doing something similar to this a few times, and while I didn't really go lucid, I did have a lot more dream control, and even some awareness. Based on that I would guess that this is probably a pretty solid technique. I would also guess it would probably take a few nights to get the stillness thing down though. I already know I can sorta push myself back into the same dream I had just woken up from, its really one of the reasons I first looked into dream control, way before I even had any lucid experiences, I was just tired of good dreams ending. Heck, I had an instance of continuing the same dream about a week ago, so I know I can pull that part off. Do you think it would be possible to have success just focusing on what I usually do to continue a dream, and then adding in the intent to go lucid?

----------


## yuppie11975

Mark - That's excellent progress for your first night. You have to cut yourself some slack  :tongue2: 
Tell me how the next attempt goes  :smiley: 

Neon - It definitely sounds like the experience you gained prior to finding this thread will come in handy.
In fact, waking up motionless with your eyes closed isn't that difficult. It's probably the part that people find easiest. It's easily obtained via a few mantra's, some affirmation, and a night or two. I think I understand what you mean by doing what you normally do, however I think you'd be leaving the technique, in a way.
I mean, what you're suggesting is essentially MILD, whilst you chuck in a bit of dream awareness. You should also know that DEILD works heavily with MILD.
The problem is, I just don't really see how your dream control mixed with intent on becoming lucid would work. If you're saying what I think you are, I'm struggling to find the incorporation of DEILD. Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying you have to choose DEILD. I just want you to accomplish some lucid dreams, not plug my method.
Once again though, I'd have to suggest you focus on DEILD, if it is indeed what you're interested in. If I misunderstood you in any way, please let me know. If you have any questions please let me now. Or, just please let me know how you go in general. xD Best of luck.

Bill - I have this theory that DEILD is absolutely excellent for crushing dry spells.
I think the great this, is that dry spells may be plausible when paired with techniques that are somewhat dependant on the mind. E.G: MILD or DILD.
However, DEILD is heavily reliant on direct mental stimulation. You posses a copious amount of control when you execute a DEILD; which in turn results in you being more dominant of whether or not you're successful. Lastly, I'm not even sold on the idea that dry spells exist, and even if they did, I favour the concept of a mental blockage far more acceptable. Don't you find the idea of your lucids suddenly ceasing to exist for a period of time ridiculous? The more attention and thought you give to the fact that you haven't had a lucid in a few days, acts as a catalyst for a 'dry spell.' Anyway Bill, with your new found knowledge  :wink2: 
I thoroughly believe that you're capable of having a lucid whenever you want to, don't let it kick you down.

----------


## woblybil

I got two DEILD's this morning at 6 and 7:30 But!
Winter is not my best for fun dreaming of any kind, Mostly because I don't have any kind of sleep schedule then,
In warmer weather I spend all my time outdoors which makes me kinda wish I lived where you do  :smiley:  I go to the big swamp across the hwy and fish all day and im tired and go to bed like "Normal" folk. (Normal=washer setting)
And most of my better lucids start in that swamp, Last night I ate evidence of it(3 ft Northern Pike) And dreamed like crazy, Both Lucid and non lucid, I can force a lucid most anytime but I prefer to just say to myself "This has got to be a dream" and rock on...  :smiley:  
This forum is the best help in all of it, I had no concept of DEILD before I came on here,..Just the act of reading on here keeps a mindset for it going and now thanks to you I have about twice as many lucids.

----------


## Neon304

No good, was going to give this a shot this morning, but when I woke up there were a lot of noises going on outside, I had a random nosebleed and then received a call from nature. Of course with all of that going on, that really doesn't tell me anything about my potential to actually pull it off, so I guess I'll just have to try again tomorrow. Not to mention all I can remember of any dreams I did have are just a few images here and there, and I can't make heads or tails of them, and I suspect they were just more of the same ex-girlfriend related junk I've been dreaming about lately anyway. Overall just a horrible morning for dreaming altogether.

I also have to correct myself, I have had success with WILD in the past, but for some reason up until a random point yesterday I wasn't allowing myself to remember it, not because of what I dreamed about, but because of the circumstances surrounding it.

----------


## yuppie11975

Bill - The weather is just great here, haha  :smiley: 
It's pretty much warm all year 'round, so I've never given much thought to how climate can impact one's lucid dreams.
It's all good by the way  :smiley:  I'm happy I could help!

Neon - Your surroundings can often be used to your advantage. 
I concede that a nose bleed is obviously going to prevent your from lucid dreaming, however noise is often manipulated by me to create a focal point to concentrate on. This enables me to stay aware, whilst I drift asleep. There comes a time when you must stop justifying the reasons you're failing DEILD, and look for ways to stop them, or scrutinize what you're doing. As my DEILD guide suggests, you should also consider working on your recall prior to commencing DEILD attempts.
Good luck, tell me how it goes  :smiley:

----------


## Neon304

Hmmm, concentrate on the sound? That just might work. The nosebleed thing isn't exactly a normal occurrence, that was more fluke than anything else, something that might happen 1 or 2 times a year for me. My dream recall seems fine for the most part, my dreams themselves have just been awful lately, which more than anything else has made me not want to remember every detail. I get what my subconscious is trying to tell me, just wish it would stop trying to rub it in. I guess that's part of why I want to have an LD more now than I normally would, to put a stop to this dream funk. I have a good feeling about tomorrow morning though, noisy or not.  :smiley:

----------


## yuppie11975

You should have a good feeling, because you're going to succeed. 
Just trust yourself!

----------


## Neon304

Lost focus before my dreams started, still I feel like it was good attempt, had a lot less problems keeping my eyes closed the entire time than I thought, had a few problems keeping still though. Still, had a great night's sleep, and my dreams were a lot better then they have been, even if I wasn't lucid. Progress, if nothing else.  :smiley:

----------


## woblybil

I'm really starting to like this DEILD thing, A dream last night that I had worked special hard for with meditation beats and mantras etc: was turning out to be a crappy, dead end dream so I decided to wake up just a little and DEILD my way out of it and it turned out really good.  :tongue2:

----------


## yuppie11975

Neon- Great work, that is indeed good progress.  :smiley: 
A major component of DEILD is finding the correct balance between allowing yourself to fall asleep, and maintaining your awareness.
Also, don't forget it doesn't matter too much if you move!

Bill - I'm happy for you man!
DEILD is good like that, it's always a great way to save a dream  ::D:

----------


## Marko88

Nah no luck again  :Sad:  everything is good waking up still with eyes closed this part is always smooth.. and last night i remember dream and i try hard to focus on senses in dream but always my thoughts go to what will I do tomorrow irritating, this is so hard so i can focus on dream and always fail  :Sad:  But i will keep trying

----------


## Zyangur

Keep trying. You can do it! The ability is there, you just have to find it. Keep working hard, and you will get it soon enough  :smiley: 

As for me, my progress is pretty much going downwards. I left my DJ at my mom's house accidentally, and so I haven't been keeping track of my dreams. My recall sucks now  :tongue2:  . I'm going back their today though, and I'll have it again  ::D:  . I won't ever leave it behind again ^^.

----------


## woblybil

Yuppie..
It seems odd to look for a reply on here any evening and realize you are sleeping last night.  :tongue2:

----------


## yuppie11975

Speaking of time differences, Happy New Years!!!!!!!!!!
Have an excellent night guys, and an even better 2013!

----------


## yuppie11975

How's everyone going with DEILD?!

----------


## L4xord

Going to try this seriously now. But I need to focus on waking up after a dream. I used to be able to do it with mantras so I'll try it again.

----------


## HillHound

This seems like a solid guide to me. I'll definitely try training myself/applying this method over the course of the next few nights, and I'll let you know how it goes!

----------


## Miguelinileugim

Do you DEILD when you wake up, in the middle of the night or when? Which is the best time to DEILD?

P.S: Thanks in advance  :smiley:

----------


## L4xord

You DEILD when you wake up which can be in the middle of the night, 4:00am, 5:00am whenever you wake up naturally after a dream.

----------


## Miguelinileugim

Yes... but do you have more possibilities of DEILDing after you wake up at the start of the night, or in the middle or when you're going to wake up in the morning?

P.S: REM sleep is longer in the last cycles of sleep, but longer REM doesn't mean necessarily longer dreams  :smiley:

----------


## MarcusQ

I believe I'm getting close thanks to this guide! I'm not sure if it was a lucid or not but just over a week ago I woke from a dream and just laid still. I can't remember what I did to keep my awareness up, but my body started shaking violently. I decided to open my eyes to see if I was lucid and, what do you know, I was floatin around my room like a balloon! It lasted about 30 seconds before I woke up; I've had no such experience since, either. But wow, it's just a nice feeling and I hope it'll happen again soon. 

I think my problem at the moment is either:

   - Not being able to sleep because I'm thinking about trying to remain aware of going to sleep too much;

   - Letting it all go and falling to sleep without any awareness.

I need something to keep my mind ever so slightly occupied so that I don't simply fall asleep, and not so intense that I can't get to sleep.

Thank you very much, Yuppie. Your guide has helped me greatly!

----------


## HillHound

Here's what I started doing two nights ago, and each night, I fall asleep totally peacefully. Start from when you first woke up, and mentally walk through your entire day in as much detail as possible (this should take longer than a few minutes). In the past two nights that I've done this, I've fallen asleep before even getting halfway through my day!  :tongue2:

----------


## MarcusQ

I like that idea, sounds like it'd help loads. Cheers!

----------


## Miguelinileugim

> Here's what I started doing two nights ago, and each night, I fall asleep totally peacefully. Start from when you first woke up, and mentally walk through your entire day in as much detail as possible (this should take longer than a few minutes). In the past two nights that I've done this, I've fallen asleep before even getting halfway through my day!



That is a helpful technique to WILD too! But you can visualize other, more imaginative things... you know, a zombie attack to your home (be sure is not scary), a super-secret organization below your high school, an interview with Dr.Who, whatever  :smiley:

----------


## MarcusQ

That also sounds an excellent idea. I did attempt the going-through-the-day technique but my mind was racing so much since I had just finished reading '2010'. I'll give your technique a go tonight, Miguel. Hopefully it shall work!  ::D:

----------


## yuppie11975

Hey guys!
In regards to the most ideal time to fall asleep whilst attempting DEILD, I'd have to suggest the middle of the night.
This will put you right in the middle of your sleep cycle, meaning you'll likely be half way through REM, and experiencing solid dreams. 

As for maintaining awareness whilst you fall asleep, the incorporation of thinking about your previous dream will definitely help.
It'll enable you to focus on something, that is conveniently laced with heavy connotations of sleep and dreams. This will help ensure you find the right balance between falling asleep, and staying aware. However, through general practice, you'll find you begin to refine your ability to adjust what you require, and naturally improve.

----------


## Miguelinileugim

> Hey guys!
> In regards to the most ideal time to fall asleep whilst attempting DEILD, I'd have to suggest the middle of the night.
> This will put you right in the middle of your sleep cycle, meaning you'll likely be half way through REM, and experiencing solid dreams. 
> 
> As for maintaining awareness whilst you fall asleep, the incorporation of thinking about your previous dream will definitely help.
> It'll enable you to focus on something, that is conveniently laced with heavy connotations of sleep and dreams. This will help ensure you find the right balance between falling asleep, and staying aware. However, through general practice, you'll find you begin to refine your ability to adjust what you require, and naturally improve.



Thanks!  :smiley: 

But isn't DEILD an easier form of WILD? I mean, is basically the same only that DEILD is after a sleep cycle and WILD is not...

----------


## yuppie11975

Yes it is, essentially.  :smiley: 
DEILD is also far more efficient in perspective to time and effort.
DEILD ALSO allows you to chain dreams together.
Take that WILD! 

Anyway, I feel like you're contesting the viability of DEILD's sleep cycle in comparison to WILD.
Once you awake after a dream, you're exiting directly our of your REM period.
Once you fall back asleep, you enter the same stage you were in, as opposed to recommencing the cycle.
This is why it's imperative that WILD is performed after about 4 - 6 hours of sleep, as it allows you to hit your REM period.

----------


## Miguelinileugim

> Yes it is, essentially. 
> DEILD is also far more efficient in perspective to time and effort.
> DEILD ALSO allows you to chain dreams together.
> Take the WILD! 
> 
> Anyway, I feel like you're contesting the viability of DEILD's sleep cycle in comparison to WILD.
> Once you awake after a dream, you're exiting directly our of your REM period.
> Once you fall back asleep, you enter the same stage you were in, as opposed to recommencing the cycle.
> This is why it's imperative that WILD is performed after about 4 - 6 hours of sleep, as it allows you to hit your REM period.



Thanks for the info!  :smiley:

----------


## woblybil

For reasons known only in dreamland  I seem to have developed almost as much control in non lucid dreams as in lucid DEILD or not, I'ts often hard to tell the difference.  This morning I started out a DEILD in a light aircraft and then forgot that I was dreaming and wound up demonstrating flying a flashlight to a group of Chinese spectators on a bridge, Just turn it on, Give a little thought process and away I go soaring around over the marshlands  and landing again, They were so astonished I finally taught one of them to fly a Jet-Boat by lifting his shirt cuff and pulling back on the wheel and over the bridge we went and back onto the water with a WTF in Chinese. In the dream before I had flown a ball point pen down a freeway, I seem to retain control even if I lose the fact that i'm dreaming..  :tongue2: 
PS: Any hand held object I use to start flying is usually abandon a few seconds off the ground.

----------


## yuppie11975

That's really cool man, must have been a big pen!  :tongue2: 
So, if you have almost the same control, how do you tell if you're lucid or not?  :smiley:

----------


## woblybil

Yuppie...
I have never even tried to jump off the ground empty handed, I dont know why that is  :tongue2: 
Actually I know I go into a DEILD lucid or it would be a ?  lemme see, A DEINLD  :tongue2:  but  I don't really know or care when i'm having fun.. Any hand held object is flyable to me, Everyone does what works best for them!
 I always start flying with some object, usually small but I have flown anything that happens along from drinking straws to garbage can lids and once even a truck roof but whatever it's quickly forgotten and I go on without it.
I once stuffed a plastic bag into my back pocket before flying a plastic bag off a controlled airport to deliver to a friend down south so he could fly too. (And you wonder why ATC's go nuts)

----------


## yuppie11975

Hahahahaah!
That's really weird dude, I guess you've just developed a mental affirmation that it's imperative you have something with you, when you fly. 
We all have lots of them, mine would probably be that I need to have my palms facing upwards, in order to stop myself in mid-air. I don't know why  :tongue2: 
I'm sure through somewhat intensive mental reassurance, we could overcome these silly requirements, however it's a load of fun to carry those quirky needs. 
Besides, why fly with your body, when you can fly with a ball point pen?  ::lol::

----------


## woblybil

I a weird DEILD this morning..
I got in there standing and putting my dream recall on a strange round brown digital recorder and a fat stranger behind me asked what I was doing so I explained Lucid Dreaming to him and he became interested and wanted to know how and I told him how doing this dream recall and then writing it in a dream journal was the most of it and if he got good at that he'd likely have some lucid dreams without even trying and all this whilst I was dreaming...... Now i'm awake thinking how true that really was  :tongue2: 

PS: I cant tell what I was recalling without being a pig  ::shock::

----------


## yuppie11975

Dude, it's weird. Sometimes you give out really great advice in dreams!
You should check back with your DC and see if he had any luck with his lucid dreams!  :tongue2:

----------


## woblybil

Early quit tonite  :tongue2: 
Do you have to feed your DC's ?.... I took a friends snowmobile back into the swamp trails today and my swamp urchins came back tonite so I had to get up and write about it. I use an old red Tracker convertible for a swamp buggy in the summer real time and in many of my dreams these hungry little rag muffins reach up with outstretched hands and I hand them chicken sandwiches out the window as fast as they can gobble them down, I never knew where the chicken sandwiches came from  before........ They come from Walmart  :tongue2:  
I never have money in dreams but I do have plastic....Now I know where they come from but I still don't know where they put them all...

----------


## yuppie11975

Can't say I do feed them  :tongue2: 
I love eating food in dreams, though! 
I've had muesli bars, and mysterious fruits, but by far; my favourite would have to be chocolate and custard filled doughnuts. 
It's so good dude  :smiley: 
The smell of chicken makes me sick now, I handle it far too much while I work  :tongue2: 
Bags and bags of chicken with people's groceries  :Sad:

----------


## yuppie11975

*Clingy bump post, desperate for activity* 
How's everyone going?! xD

----------


## woblybil

See what happens when we leave you alone  :tongue2: 
Pretty slow dreaming right now, Fortunately these dry spells don't last much more than fifteen minutes  :tongue2:

----------


## MarineRecon

I'm back from an absence due to the holidays and me being sick! I plan on getting back into LDing again, but I have been keeping a DJ lately! I'll keep you posted  :wink2:

----------


## yuppie11975

> See what happens when we leave you alone 
> Pretty slow dreaming right now, Fortunately these dry spells don't last much more than fifteen minutes



Hahahahahaaha! 
I have no life, Bill  :wink2: 
I just wait desperately waiting for you to talk to me  :tongue2: 

That's great, Recon.  :smiley: 
Being sick blows, all you want to do is sleep, to actually sleep. 
Thanks for dropping by, I look forward to hearing how you go  :smiley:

----------


## Zyangur

Nothing much really for me either. Still working on improving my recall, but it's going well. I'm definitely remembering a lot more. At least one full or nearly full dream and a few fragments a night. I've also been working on a couple other methods and such, while still falling asleep with the intention to wake up after dreams in my mind. I've been waking up with my eyes closed whenever I wake up, even with an alarm too. Now that school has started again after a delightfully long break, I'll be getting into a regular sleep pattern (Bedtime at 8:30  ::D:  )!

----------


## woblybil

Those guys about summed it up....Half a cold, Winter doldrums, No sun for two weeks, Freezing outside, Staying up till  3am watching old cowboy movies and sleeping half the day, To no good end and making dreams so convoluted I cant even word them in a journal, Meditation music or binaurals would cure it but that takes work. The sun came out today, Warming up and I expect dream qualty to improve with the weather  :tongue2:

----------


## yuppie11975

It's straight in the middle of summer here, and I'm experiencing almost the opposite problem.
I have to sleep with the sheets off, which makes my house fucking terrifying, because everyone knows that your bed sheets protect you from serial killers. xD
Even if I didn't have to worry about murderers, it'd still be WAY too hot, to sleep properly.  :Sad:

----------


## MrOMGWTF

> Nah no luck again  everything is good waking up still with eyes closed this part is always smooth.. and last night i remember dream and i try hard to focus on senses in dream but always my thoughts go to what will I do tomorrow irritating, this is so hard so i can focus on dream and always fail  But i will keep trying







> and i try hard to focus on senses in dream







> and i try hard







> try hard



Don't try. Don't try hard. 
You have to DO IT, not try. 
You can't do it hard. You have to stay calm. Just BE in a dream, don't wait for the dream to come!

----------


## yuppie11975

Executing an action (Doing something) incorporates trying, to be honest.
I understand you're trying to motivate him, however creating a 'deep' sentence that condones fallacy is often counter-productive.

----------


## Zyangur

Last night I woke up perfectly, however I was in somewhat of a weird position, which wasn't helpful  :tongue2:

----------


## Venryx

I almost had success with this this morning, actually. I had woken up without an alarm, at 8 or something. Apparently, I'm starting to do this naturally, which is great.

Anyway, I wasn't even thinking about lucid dreaming, but I wasn't moving at all, and was just thinking about things. And I kept noticing odd sensations, like I was hearing or feeling things partially, but then each time I would wake back up more and ignore it, to keep thinking. (I find it fun, thinking over the past and the future and life itself) But then it hit me, that I'd been chasing off successful dream entrances! I had actually been entering dreams while conscious, doing DEILD, without even trying to! Unfortunately, by the time I realized this I was too awake, and could not reenter. (or perhaps I was just too excited to)

Anyway, I think this is a good method, if one can nearly do it without even trying to!

----------


## MrOMGWTF

Hell yes!
It's my first day I'm learning DEILD. First night I wanted to get ability to wake up after every dream. I was repeating my mantra before I falled asleep, I got into some kind of trance-like state, my mind was repeating the mantra automatically, which is a good sign, isn't it? And then... I woke up two times at night  ::D: 

I'm not waking up at night normally, now I need to get ability to not move or open my eyes after waking up  :smiley:

----------


## yuppie11975

Venryx - That's brilliant progress.
Imagine what you can achieve once you intentionally attempt a DEILD!
We learn from our experiences, and now I hope you know not to chase away any dream entries any more  :tongue2: . 
Please tell me how your future efforts turn out  :smiley: 

MrOMGWTF - You don't 'get' the ability to wake up after every dream; it's already happening.  :smiley: 
We automatically wake up after every dream, it's been naturally incorporated into your sleep cycle from the time you were born.
We can only train ourselves to catch our awakenings, as opposed to inducing them. 
I'd like to suggest mantra's to alleviate both of your situations.
In order to overcome your movement, try something like "I wake up perfectly still, with my eyes closed."
To enable yourself to notice all of your awakenings, I suggest something like "I will awake after every dream"
(Even though this is already happening, it'll encourage your brain to catch whenever you wake up.)
Best of luck, tell me how it goes.  :smiley:

----------


## woblybil

Nothing is free. 
You must set your intent to lucid dream or DEILD or dream recall before going to sleep.
If I go to sleep with mixed thoughts it wont work. (If I do anything with mixed thoughts it wont work) If you operate machinery while fighting with your girlfriend is on your mind I would'nt want to carry your life insurance  :tongue2:  There are thousands of meditations on Youtube to clear your mind first.
Its always back to basics/planning.. If you read the map twice and still cant get to Kalamazoo, Better read the map again  :tongue2: 
I play steel guitar and if I go to bed with a song rolling around in my head and don't clear it out first I will wake up with it still going.. The same goes for dream planning, If I go to sleep with Lucid dreaming or DEILD rolling around in my head there is prolly no way I could stop it from happening...When I wake up saying aw-shit its too late..   ^..^

----------


## yuppie11975

That's awesome! 
Do you suppose you could focus your intent on lucid dreaming, and obtain a lucid?!
Easiest method ever!  :tongue2:

----------


## woblybil

This has nothing to do with DEILD although I did that today too..
I tried an experiment, I know I can AP my way into a lucid dream and I wasn't sleepy so I put on a music with binaural beat disk called sleeping pill for insomniacs, Only 10 minutes long. It didn't work !
 Next I tried it with a cigarette lighter AP Induction and the old proven EGYPYO mantra, What I got was better than 40 years ago in the good old days. I got a short but beautiful psychedelic trance, The sad thing is it all ended when the music did  :tongue2:

----------


## MarcusQ

Managed a DEILD last night! Felt the same vibrations as I did the first time I did one, and "spawned" in my living room. I span round a few times, and attempted to fly by saying "if this were a dream, I would be flying" but that didn't work (probably being too ambitious). It lasted for roughly 30 seconds to 1 minute before I woke up. Upon waking up I stayed still again. However I managed SP only and no dream showed up; I don't think I was visualizing. 

Finally, after a month and a half, I'm able to LD! All I need to do now is stabilize my dreams and that's it!

----------


## yuppie11975

Marcus! Congratulations man, I'm super proud of you.
In future, when you attempt to affirm yourself to endorse your actions, try speaking in current tense, with certainty. 
I.E: "I'm the master of my dreams, I CAN FLY." 
"I'm completely in control, I can do whatever I want."
As you said, don't forget to stabilize!
Confidence is key bro, congratulations though, you can't expect too much from your first few lucids  :smiley: 
Excellent job, tell me how your future attempts go! 

Bill - Do you prefer AP, or LD?  :smiley:

----------


## MrOMGWTF

Mantras are weird...  ::D: 

Yesterday when I was in bed, I was repeating my mantra, it's "I wake up after every dream without moving.".
When I'm saying my mantra, it puts me into some kind of trance really fast... It's kinda on auto-repeat, suddenly I got more aware, I felt really uncomfortable.. I think I was near sleep paralysis, but I moved. I felt so weird. I was like, ok I need to go to sleep, the mantra is keeping me awake. So I rolled on my side, and... I just couldn't stop the mantra repeating xD. It was just going and going forever. Well, finally I fell asleep. From the point when I started saying that mantra, I wake up one, or two, or more times a night. I remember that when I woke up at 2:50 am, I was lying there, I got up, I wanted to put my clothes on, but then I was like WTF? And went back to bed  ::D: 

Weird stuff.

----------


## woblybil

Yuppie, I prefer Lucid dreaming to AP but if I cant sleep an AP is a good substitute, You can AP almost any time.
 And if I fall asleep in an AP it becomes a lucid dream then anyways  :tongue2:

----------


## MarcusQ

Thanks mate, I'll definitely give this a try!

----------


## yuppie11975

MrOmgWtf - Make your mantra's as conscience and succinct as possible, instead of "without moving" consider substituting two words for one: "Motionless."
Shorter is always better, it's far easier for your brain to retain.  :smiley: 
Also, you should never chase off sleep paralysis, it's the prelude to a DEILD!

Bill - That's cool then, I've never really looked into AP.  ::D: 

Marcus - No problem dude, tell me how it works out.

----------


## houstonderk

I had a question pertaining to this method. It's mentioned that when you start LD you should have a dream journal to right it down, but it seems this method you need to stay still to "reenter the dream" so you wouldn't get a chance to right anything down? Or is it something you remember the whole time and are still able to write down when you eventually wake up?

----------


## yuppie11975

Houstonderk - If you read the guide, it's specifically mentioned that it's immensely useful to have your dream recall up to scratch before commencing DEILD.
Once you're capable of recalling your dreams when you wake up for the final time, you can just jot them all down when you get up.
If you ever need to work on your recall again, you can simply cease DEILD attempts for a few days, while you regain your memory.
However, generally speaking, once you have it, it can be easily maintained.  :smiley:

----------


## MrOMGWTF

I prepared my mantra word by word, to be most effective. This is just a lame translation of it.

----------


## yuppie11975

Could you elaborate, please?
I don't quite understand you  :smiley:

----------


## MrOMGWTF

You said:




> Make your mantra's as conscience and succinct as possible (...)



What I mean, is that my mantra is in another language, I was designing it word by word to be as effective as possible. What I posted was a bad translation of it.

----------


## Venryx

Just had a momentary lucid from this. (I lost it as soon as I opened my eyes and explained things away!)

Here's the account: Lucid Dream 20 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Pretty neat method, it's amazing how quickly it works.

----------


## yuppie11975

Well, regardless of your situation, the advice still stands. 
I'm sorry, but there was absolutely no way I could have known you were translating a mantra from another language.  :smiley: 

Venryx - I read the whole account, that's really cool!  :tongue2: 
I feel for you on the Ipad situation, but I'm sure it's something you'll look back on and laugh at!  ::lol:: 
We've all had moments like that, I've had dreams about BEING on Dreamviews. T_T
It's a great learning experience, once you make a few mistakes like that, they gradually begin to disappear. 
Also, in your conclusion, I can see you're growing fond of DEILD.  :smiley:

----------


## woblybil

Hmmm, I thought maybe it was a dead spot in my computer, Anybody ?
I have been preoccupied with stuff and even while listening to sleep music I have numbers running  thru my head when I fall asleep and wake up the same way and expect that to continue for a few more days but I didnt think it rubbed off on everybody else  :tongue2:

----------


## Santoryu

Nice technique, seems to be fairly simple. Would you recommend it to someone who hasn't had lucid dream before? And regarding the first optional step, I'm pretty sure I would be able to keep my eyes closed and stay still after waking up, but I'm not too sure I'd be able to wake up after every dream as whenever I use mantras, they rarely seem to work.

----------


## woblybil

DEILD'ing has been a butt lately, I do it a lot and its really the most vivid of them all but always It begins somewhere in my apt with me still in bed or setting on something, I see the computer which is in the other room and can use it with mind control I guess what with the missing icons and mystic/cryptic writing and I have gone so far as to pick up my recorder and record what I'm seeing just to find later I didnt record anything but I cant seem to get out of there or even get up and walk around, Maybe next time if I remember I'll try to just levitate or something.

----------


## yuppie11975

Santoryu - I whole heartedly recommend DEILD for beginners!
As you said yourself, it's an incredibly simplistic technique  :smiley: 
The matter isn't whether you 'wake up' after every dream, it's whether you realise you wake up after every dream. Whether you like it or not, it's just the way humans are wired. As I've mentioned numerous times, your brain has simply trained your body to disregard the awakenings you experience every night, simply because they're not considered important. It's such a frequent event, your body couldn't care less. I definitely condone the use of mantra's, even though you're not too confident with them. Give them a shot, you'll be surprised. If not, we'll work it out from there! 
I suggest you just jump right into it, and don't overthink it. Be sure to tell me how you go!
Best of luck man.

Bill - That's great to hear, brother. 
You sound like you're doing super well.  :smiley: 
I'm not sure if you've heard through the media coverage in America, but Australia has had some really bad flooding and weather. 
Best thing is, school has been cancelled tomorrow! Yes!  ::D: 
First time I've ever seen school cancelled  :smiley:

----------


## woblybil

Yuppie, I know how worries about Cars, Money, School etc affect my dreaming and I suspicion it does with everyone else too,  Hope it dont wash you away  :tongue2:

----------


## yuppie11975

Thanks man  :smiley: 
I'm only fifteen, so there aren't too many worries about cars, etc.  :tongue2: 
First day at school today was good, at least. Pretty boring!

----------


## MrOMGWTF

Today when I woke up, I didn't move and open my eyes.
I was imagining the last scene from my dream, I had really weird sensations, like being sucked into something, loud noise I cannot remember, seeing something like a blurred fast road, my arms/legs moving, lol.
But they were fadding off pretty quickly. Every time I thought about the dream, I was getting these sensations again. I couldn't get into the dream, though. Maybe that's because it was morning and I couldn't get REM anymore?

Well, it actually kinda felt like I was in a dream, I felt being in a dream at 50%, but it was fading off. Weird.
How to practice to wake up motionless? I was repeating my mantra for like few days, and I stopped repeating it, but the effect is still working. I'm waking up few times a night, but I move  ::|:

----------


## woblybil

I wont have to worry long, Were forecast for -25 next month with howling winds and Lake effect snows when nobody is doing anything but staying home dreaming  :smiley:  But for now getting ready for it sucks any dreams up like a whirlwind. I still dream but my recall has gone right out the window here, Rattz  :tongue2:

----------


## yuppie11975

MrOMG - Remain persistent with your mantra's. 
If NOT, you should know that it's not vital that you remain perfectly motionless. 
There's not much to be said, man.  :tongue2: 
Please tell me how it goes.

Bill - I love cold weather! I just pile myself under three blankets, and go to sleep. 
I agree it stuffs up dreams though, I feel like being smothered by heat can have a negative impact on your dreams.
You know what to do about your recall brother, focus on it!  :tongue2:

----------


## MrOMGWTF

This mantra starts to be crazy... I stopped repeating it but I wake up like 5 times a night..

----------


## yuppie11975

The more the better?
A multitude of opportunities for you to attempt DEILD?
What's the problem? :C

----------


## MrOMGWTF

Well it's not that big problem, but first, I can't stay motionless after waking up, only if I get lucky. And second, it's easy to get back to sleep, but the night feels like it'll never end  ::D:

----------


## Santoryu

Yuppie, I'm having a problem realising when I wake up after my dreams. I've tried saying a mantra something along the lines of "I realise I'm awake after every dream" but it doesn't seem to work for me.

----------


## yuppie11975

That's quite strange, Santoryu. 
Please remain persistent with your mantra's, and ensure you're really genuine in your repetitious requests. 
Make sure that you're legitimately confident in your ability to do this!
May I suggest you change your mantra to "I am aware when I awake"? 
Give this a shot, for a few more days. If it doesn't work, we'll figure it out from there.
Tell me how it goes, bro!

----------


## MrOMGWTF

> Yuppie, I'm having a problem realising when I wake up after my dreams. I've tried saying a mantra something along the lines of "I realise I'm awake after every dream" but it doesn't seem to work for me.



My suggestion is to get some nice theta binaural beats, listen to them, and after you feel extremely relaxed, just repeat the mantra few times. Not too much, because your brain is much more open to suggestions in theta brain waves.

I've made some high quality ones, they work great, I can send you them if you want?  :smiley: 
They are 20 minutes, but when you listen to them, you feel so great you don't even want to think...  :smiley:

----------


## yuppie11975

You could always try that  :smiley: 
I've never had any success with binaural beats, but who knows? 
There's no harm in trying!

----------


## Zyangur

I had two lucid dreams last night, and somewhat of a DEILD (I'm gonna count it)  ::D: . I had woken up earlier that night with a sore throat, so I got up and went and got some water, and ate a bit of honey (which really helped), and then I went back to bed. Before I went to sleep I did SSILD. I had three other dreams before, and then one more where I was in a land like you might find in a Dr Seuss book, with a bit of realism. It was lush and beautiful, and I was up on top of these massive cliffs with a few friends, looking down upon a harbor with a boat and a deep blue sea. One of my friends could shape shift though, and she jumped off and changed into some type of bird, and then I was inspired to jump off, so I just jumped into the water. It felt real as I was falling though, very exhilarating, and then I hit the water and sunk down. As I slowed down, I became more aware of the dream atmosphere, and realized I was dreaming. 

I felt myself waking up, so I decided to DEILD. I had been reading other DEILD tutorials and experiences, so I decided to try out something that I had seen a couple times. Instead of just visualizing, I actually moved as if I was in a dream. The first thought that came to my mind was when I saw a few eagles earlier in that dream, so I started 'moving' my arms like I was moving a pair of wings  ::fly::  . Suddenly, it actually felt like I was moving a pair of wings, instead of just imagining it, and it felt like I went into a dive. Then, I felt myself waking up again, but I didn't actually wake up, but I woke up in a dream (non-lucid). As I leaned over to my bedside table, I saw the word state, and a voice whispered 'state', and I thought 'maybe it's trying to tell me that I am dreaming, so I did a reality check and sure enough I was dreaming. As I stood up though to stabilize the dream, my vision blurred, and I woke up, so maybe I DEILDed right at the end of a REM cycle.

You may say that since I wasn't lucid immediately after the DEILD it wasn't a DEILD, but just a DILD, but I'm going to say DEILD because I woke up and then transferred into another dream and became lucid after  ::D:  . I have a good feeling about this month now, and I'm excited for the lucid dreams to come  :wink2:

----------


## yuppie11975

I think we  can count that as a DEILD.  :smiley: 
That's an interesting idea, it sounds like it worked well for you!
I'm glad you caught yourself dreaming when you performed a reality check  :tongue2: 
One of the most frustrating things, can be 'waking up' and not realising you're in a dream. >.<
Anyway, I'm really happy for you man, you've come a long way, it's excellent what you've achieved.
Digging your new profile picture by the way.

----------


## MrOMGWTF

This has to be a joke... lol.
When I was repeating my mantra to wake up motionless during the night, it indeed worked but I was waking up with eyes open.
Yesterday before sleep I repeated my mantra to wake up with eyes closed. It worked... but when I woke up my body started moving on its own LOL
Anyway I'm close  :tongue2:

----------


## DukeOfEarl

Hello. Thank you for the guide. I found it very effective. After applying the guide during my sleep last night, I successfully achieved full lucidity in a dream, albeit after several failed attempts where I couldn't fall back asleep after waking up from a dream. However, last night was my first ever attempt at deliberately inducing lucidity, so to succeed after one night is an achievement in itself. The guide was a great help. I will definitely be using this technique again and hope to refine it. Thank you for the guide.

----------


## yuppie11975

I'm happy to hear that, Duke.  :smiley: 
I'd love to hear of your future ventures, and your refinement process and decisions.

Also, I had a massive lucid dream today, and it was just amazing. 
Like, holy shit was it good. I did some amazing shit  ::D: 
Every single time I have a non intentional lucid, I want to get back into lucid dreaming.
But, it's a time issue  :Sad:

----------


## woblybil

Good DEILD this morning cat. So vivid I didnt need to record it right then and still remember it now.. It seems to be a matter of getting some good sleep first, Last night I actually got a nights sleep then an outside noise partly woke me and I said "Gotcha" and went on into a segmented 30 minute DEILD that started with an Indian girl in NY (Half naked savage) and ended getting my car down Willow Pass in CA but I had to wait for the garbage truck in front to let his down with straps first so I found another girl to pass the time with, Dreaming is the only way I know of to get from New York to California in five minutes  :tongue2: .........  :tongue2:

----------


## yuppie11975

Hahahaha, if only real travel was that fast  :tongue2: 
Dream sex is hard to beat, I know of people who solely dedicate their lucidity to sexual intercourse.
But, with all the endless possibilities, it seems like a bit of a waste.

----------


## woblybil

My post from another thread.......

"Agreed, My non-lucid sex dreams are far and away better than lucid sex and there's better uses for lucid's"

----------


## Santoryu

Yuppie, even with the mantra you suggested, I'm still not realising that I wake up after every dream. The only two times I've waken up during my sleep in these past few days have been 20 minutes before I had to get up and once around 4 hours after sleeping.

----------


## woblybil

> Yuppie, even with the mantra you suggested, I'm still not realising that I wake up after every dream. The only two times I've waken up during my sleep in these past few days have been 20 minutes before I had to get up and once around 4 hours after sleeping.




Drink water before bed....

----------


## MrOMGWTF

> Drink water before bed....



No. This method is incredibly bad. You won't even fall asleep, because you will need to go to bathroom every 5 minutes.





> Yuppie, even with the mantra you suggested, I'm still not realising that I wake up after every dream. The only two times I've waken up during my sleep in these past few days have been 20 minutes before I had to get up and once around 4 hours after sleeping.



I'm not yuppie but I'm trying to help  :tongue2: 
When and how much do you repeat your mantra? There are two simple ways to make your mantra work:
1. Repeat your mantra until your mind will start to wander. If it does, start repeating it again, and do it 3 times.
2. Use the reverse blinking technique to get into trance really fast. I'll explain it shortly here. Just get comfortable in your bed. Now, close your eyes, and open them every ~5 seconds for a really short period of time. So you are blinking but in reverse. After you feel that you're really relaxed, and it's hard for you to keep opening your eyes, just close them. When you close them, wait 10 seconds, and repeat your mantra few times. Or more. You don't need to repeat it much, because you're in theta state hopefully, and your brain is open to suggestions.  :smiley:

----------


## Darkmatters

> No. This method is incredibly bad. You won't even fall asleep, because you will need to go to bathroom every 5 minutes.



Have you actually tried it? It's a very good method and many people use it - you don't need to go to the bathroom every 5 minutes unless you have bladder problems. If you don't, then what happens is it takes your body hours to process the water before you begin feeling the pressure. It makes you wake up after just about 4 hours (me anyway) - at which point you hopefully remember some dreams and can now do a WBTB. I can either go to the bathroom or just remain lying still eyes closed and try to DEILD - no problem getting back to sleep and it doesn't bother me until next time I wake up a couple hours later.

----------


## MrOMGWTF

> Have you actually tried it? It's a very good method and many people use it - you don't need to go to the bathroom every 5 minutes unless you have bladder problems. If you don't, then what happens is it takes your body hours to process the water before you begin feeling the pressure. It makes you wake up after just about 4 hours (me anyway) - at which point you hopefully remember some dreams and can now do a WBTB. I can either go to the bathroom or just remain lying still eyes closed and try to DEILD - no problem getting back to sleep and it doesn't bother me until next time I wake up a couple hours later.







> How long it will take from drinking water to passing urine?
> Answer:
> The time depends on the amount of water you already have in your body, the amount of water you drink, and how much urine the bladder is already holding when you drink the water. If you're dehydrated and you drink water, you can be sure the body won't throw it out because it needs the water. The kidneys filter between 750mls and a liter of water every hour, so if you're hydrated ok and you drink half a liter of water, you should need to go in less than an hour.



pls
And yes, I've tried it. It doesn't work well, it's for lazy peoples that won't "waste" their time on auto suggestion. Instead they pour loads of water inside them, and expect magic to happen. Even if it works it wouldn't be cool to sleep with full bladder, because if you DEILD you can't even get up.
I'm using auto suggestion and I'm waking up 1-5 times a night.

----------


## woblybil

I started out drinking water before bed, Then auto suggestion and once I became accustomed to waking up or almost so every 90 minutes I don't use anything anymore and most of the time wish it didn't work so well.

----------


## MrOMGWTF

> I started out drinking water before bed, Then auto suggestion and once I became accustomed to waking up or almost so every 90 minutes I don't use anything anymore and most of the time wish it didn't work so well.



Just reverse the mantra if you don't like the effects.

----------


## Darkmatters

> pls
> And yes, I've tried it. It doesn't work well, it's for lazy peoples that won't "waste" their time on auto suggestion. Instead they pour loads of water inside them, and expect magic to happen. Even if it works it wouldn't be cool to sleep with full bladder, because if you DEILD you can't even get up.
> I'm using auto suggestion and I'm waking up 1-5 times a night.



Edited to remove useless opinionated strawman blather - nobody suggested 'pouring loads of water into yourself and expecting magic'. So, to translate into something non-spiteful that might actually be helpful to somebody, you're saying that drinking water is a good way to start but then you can move on to auto suggestion?  :Cheeky:

----------


## woblybil

[QUOTE= you're saying that drinking water is a good way to start but then you can move on to auto suggestion?  :Cheeky: [/QUOTE]

Zaktly, Whatever works for you of course is best.
In the beginning I found waking up to pee worked real good then I perfected auto suggestion to where I didnt need it anymore and was having a good lucid or non every 90 minutes and waking up without trying and after about a week of that I was ready for the junkyard !
 So then I used a bigol gulp of Nyquil to sleep thru and break the spell.
             Yes, You can get too much of a good thing.....

----------


## MrOMGWTF

> Edited to remove useless opinionated strawman blather - nobody suggested 'pouring loads of water into yourself and expecting magic'. So, to translate into something non-spiteful that might actually be helpful to somebody, you're saying that drinking water is a good way to start but then you can move on to auto suggestion?



You removed




> It doesn't work well



Which was important.

I'm saying that no, don't waste your time on this drinking water method because it's bad.

----------


## Darkmatters

Ok fair enough.  ::lol::  It does work for me, but then so does setting my intention by writing it in my DJ or just thinking to myself before falling alseep that I will wake up after each dream. Not sure if that qualifies as auto suggestion?

----------


## Santoryu

Thanks for the reverse blinking technique MrOMG. 

Regarding the drinking water before bed, I've tried it a couple of times before and whenever I wake up I always end up going to the bathroom, so for this technique I'll decide against it as it requires you to stay still.

----------


## woblybil

It seems we were getting off topic anyways. I wouldnt suggest drinking water as a way to DEILD either  :tongue2:

----------


## Darkmatters

Lol maybe I have some kind of superhuman bladder control - I can do it no problem!

----------


## yuppie11975

MrOmgWtf - Just try to remain respectful, what works for others, may not work for you.
I mean, the majority of the people in this thread find that DEILD is an extremely effective method, but other lucid dreamers won't. 
I personally, can vouch for the water method. At the very least, it leaves you feeling calm and content. 
Especially when the technique is being employed in conjunction with any attempt of inducing a lucid dream that operates on a time interval.

----------


## MrOMGWTF

> Thanks for the reverse blinking technique MrOMG. 
> 
> Regarding the drinking water before bed, I've tried it a couple of times before and whenever I wake up I always end up going to the bathroom, so for this technique I'll decide against it as it requires you to stay still.



It's not mine, by the way.
Did you try it?

----------


## dutchraptor

I agree with drinking water, for me it works very well and it makes sense too because our brain doesn't get used to the feeling of an uncomfortable bladder.

----------


## yuppie11975

It also channels into focusing, it's something that your brain pays attention and concern to, which in turn results in heightened awareness. 
Being hydrated is just a huge advantage overall as well  :smiley:

----------


## gab

Hey, _yuppie_, I just stopped by to say I like your tutorial.

I love DEILDs for the intense transitions and the fact, that you can chain them. My best chain was a DILD+5 DEILDs. The only way I can DEILD is from a LD. I'm hoping I will get more used to the "you are in a dream" feeling and be able to DEILD from any regular dream.

RE: Water
Of course you don't drink a ton of water. Just a small drink, that wakes you up 3-4 hrs after going to bed.

May not be best for DEILD, but it can work. It wakes you up naturaly and if it's not so urgent, you can DEILD and go potty after your lucid. And if you wake up and DEILD doesn't happen, you can try WBTB and WILD, or just write down your dream.

And as someone mentioned here, it can get you used to waking up naturally so after a while you may not need to drink water at all to wake up and have a better chance at DEILD.

May not work for everybody, but it's a good alternative to waking up to an alarm, if time of waking up is not crucial. It helped me with dream recall greatly.

good luck to all ::alien::

----------


## yuppie11975

Cheers Gab! That means a lot  :smiley: 
I whole heartedly agree that DEILD provides a very vivid aspect of lucid dreaming. 
By way of the transitional stage, it really promotes your awareness which translates to this really surreal sense of certainty and lucidness. 
It's just a great technique overall; fast, efficient, consistent, and fun!  :smiley:

----------


## woblybil

About time someone showed up here, I was going to bump it just to wake Yuppie up if he's not still up down under.. 
Never know when they sleep in Australia.......
 I dont need to worry about waking up anymore either, But I did start by drinking water.I just wake up every 90 minutes so regular now I sometimes wish I didnt. I never knew about DEILD until I hit on this, If 90 minutes comes before the end of the story in a non-lucid its easy to finish up the story in a DEILD, I used to just lose it  :tongue2:

----------


## yuppie11975

Best of both worlds Bill  :tongue2: 
Man, I've never understood the time zone's in America either!
I think we're like, almost opposite. Like, you're night time is our day time, vice versa. 
Anyway, how's DEILD-ing going for everyone?  :smiley: 
Haven't heard a report in quiet a while  ::D:

----------


## woblybil

There's no such thing as time, Its a figment, Without man it does not exist. The best I can figure is your'e at about eight hours ago tomorrie  :tongue2: 
Stress has my dreams all messed up so about the only fun right now is DEILD and this morning that didnt work either just because I woke up to a stoopid alarm to go out in a blizzard to see a doctor so I can get sick,
Stress seems to play a big part in any kind of dreams for me anyways.

----------


## Santoryu

I'm still having the same problem, I just can't seem to realise that I awake after every dream. Whenever I try a mantra it never seems to work, even the simple mantra for remembering dreams has seemed to be failing me as my recall has started to fall.

----------


## MrOMGWTF

> I'm still having the same problem, I just can't seem to realise that I awake after every dream. Whenever I try a mantra it never seems to work, even the simple mantra for remembering dreams has seemed to be failing me as my recall has started to fall.



Get into a trance. Then repeat a mantra.

----------


## yuppie11975

Off for one day!
Going to see Blink 182 live! FUCK YEAH  ::D: 
blink-182-from-the-crowd--0051.jpg

----------


## DukeOfEarl

I have continued using this technique with consistent results, although I am struggling to make the dreams vivid. However, I'm sure that's purely down to my inexperience and with some practice at stabilising, I'll be having top-class vivid as fuck LD's in no time. The main thing is I'm still getting lucid fairly easily. I've seen a few people saying they are finding difficulty in realising they have just awoken from a dream - I have never had a problem with this. My only problem is resisting the temptation to just shut my brain off and go return to sleep rather than trying to concentrate on getting lucid!

----------


## azoller1

so lets say you set an alarm 90 minutes after you fall asleep and then do this method and then get a lucid dream, could you set another alarm 180 minutes after you fall asleep repeat the method and have another ld? becuase arent your sleep cycles every 90 minutes? so could this end up getting you a few LD everynight? or am i completely wrong

----------


## billyboy1999

You're right, azroller, except once you have your first order even that night, you will be aware when you wake up, so it's easy to chain another DEILD on, and a second alarm might disrupt that. Also, if you are going to use alarms, you'll need one that will stop quickly on it's own without you moving, because it's hard to DEILD if you move.

----------


## yuppie11975

Duke - I roll that way too, man. I've always been more inclined to just go to sleep, rather than had problems with getting to sleep.
Naturally, I'm a pretty sound sleeper; so it just went that way for me. I'd probably rather be this way anyway, having difficulty getting to sleep would definitely cramp your DEILD's. It's an incredibly resilient technique, it'd just be inconvenient  :smiley: 

Azroller - Kind of bro, just be cautious when you're incorporating alarms into your attempts. 
It may result in disaster.  :tongue2:

----------


## azoller1

Yep wouldn't want to be flying in a LD then just fall and die cause my alarm went off, thanks for the guide!

----------


## woblybil

Yuppie...I always have trouble getting to sleep (at least when i'm supposed to) Were prolly even awake at the same time  :tongue2:  
Folks dont need to worry about crashing and dying until they learn to fly first  :tongue2:

----------


## yuppie11975

No problem Azroller, nothing to threat though.  :smiley: 

Bill, do you find it cripples your DEILD's? 
Or does it not effect you that much?

----------


## woblybil

> Bill, do you find it cripples your DEILD's? 
> Or does it not effect you that much?



Sudden noises like an alarm, phone or train whistle to wake mess up my DEILD's altogether. Or FUBAR (if youre familiar with the term) fits the alarm deal.
I don't use an alarm anymore except to get somewhere on time, I'm retired  :tongue2: 
I tried many timers at good cost and found nothing works as well as training yourself to partly wake up after every dream, Most of the time its fully awake. but I just stay quiet. If I record the previous dream on my recorder its all over too.
In the beginning I bought a CD alarm and downloaded many CD's from Youtube to wake up to. I also downloaded some induction stuff to start after about 40 minutes sleep. I used "Audacity" to make them the way I want to fade in and out etc:  I have a kitchen timer that gives a single beep, I have a flasher and light plugged into a timer, Anything out of the ordinary worked ok for me but I don't use them anymore and could honestly call most of them a failure. Nothing works as well as training myself using a mantra or more of a "Dresser" I would call it to set your intention before going to sleep which also contains dream planning so if you want to fly you don't wind up in a submarine.....Hope this helps  :tongue2: 

PS: I never have tried to fly a submarine but I likely could  :tongue2:

----------


## yuppie11975

Do it, I dare you.  :tongue2: 

There's not much to do here any more, no one needs any help.  :tongue2:

----------


## dutchraptor

Lol I know, no one comes to my guide anymore so I just come here every now and the. Flying a submarine does sound cool, now I wanna try that  :tongue2:

----------


## Santoryu

Hey, is there any way to make a mantra more effective? Cause none of my mantras of late have been working and I still haven't been able to realise that I'm awake after a dream.

----------


## woblybil

> Lol I know, no one comes to my guide anymore so I just come here every now and the. Flying a submarine does sound cool, now I wanna try that



One thing a lot don't understand is that staying active on here is in part one of the better ways of setting your intentions of lucid dreaming, Even if its senseless banter about dreaming it all adds up,It does the same as a dream journal or whatever you do in the daytime to keep your mind on it will pay off in dreams, You cant expect even a reality check to work if you don't practice it in the daytime  (I hope that makes sense)  :tongue2:

----------


## yuppie11975

Santoryu - How long have you been trying, my brother?
Also man, to improve your mantra's you need to truly affirm and believe. Why are you reciting mantra's? Because you _believe._
You _know_ it's going to happen.
They DO work as well, you just need to mean it, and think about what it's accomplishing, not just mindlessly saying it.
Don't over do it and bore yourself, employ good judgement to decide when you stop. A good rule of thumb is when you truly believe that the message has sunk in, and it's going to serve its purpose. Best of luck man, tell me how it's going.

Bill - That's actually very true. I've definitely noticed fluctuation in lucid dreaming whenever I'm considerably active on DreamViews.
Lucid dreams also come to me in incredible amounts when I'm away from home. When I went on my trip to Sydney, I was having so many vivid lucids.

Also guys, have you noticed people are dropping off DreamViews, and the site has been pretty dead lately?

----------


## woblybil

Yuppie.... I think there's a lot of other sites plundering the web with get lucid Quick  schemes that everybody has to waste some money on first then and In the end they give up the whole dirty works. 
The web is full of pay sites for it and they likely work because if we can do it free they certainly otter be able to do it for money but it's kinda like beer, You don't buy it you just rent it and when the dream is gone so is the money, When they figure that out give up or come back to us...
We don't want dreamland too crowded anyways  :tongue2: 
 There is another reason People might leave too, Type your username into Gooble Search and every comment you ever made is there in public domain, (Which I dont think is a very good idea)  Add that to Government's keyword surveillance and folks clam up.

----------


## yuppie11975

Yeah, I've noticed that before  :tongue2: 
Especially considering how unique most usernames are. 

The only way to get lucid's is to put in the effort, and dedicate yourself >.<

----------


## Spyguy

About time I started reacting to this thread again  :tongue2:  I have REALLY been sucking at LD lately, but it's not that I have questions about it or anything. I just need to think about the possibilities and get my motivation running again  :smiley:  When the lucids finally come streaming in after this awful dryspell, it will probably get easier every night. So how are you guys doing?

----------


## woblybil

Spyguy, We were just talking about that, The posts all over the forum are getting scarce.
I for one need the forum not so much to learn but to focus on Lucid dreaming, A half hour on here is the same as reading my old dream journal before bed..But the whole dirty works seems to be slowing down. A few months ago there were a dozen or more regulars on this topic and now there's maybe 3-4 at best, I feel really disappointed when I look at my email for notifications and get none where I used to get 20, If all those people have learned all they need to know I wish they would come back and tell us..  :tongue2:

----------


## yuppie11975

Exactly, even just for the benefits of getting in the right frame of mind!  :smiley: 
It's good to have you around here though, Bill.  :smiley: 
Same to all of you guys!  ::D: 
I appreciate the support so much.
Speaking of me, I've been off lucid dreaming for a while, busy lifestyle and such.
I still have the occasional one, and I miss it so much.
I'd SWEAR that I still get heaps a night, but the thing is that I don' remember them because my dream recall has drastically decreased :'(

----------


## Spyguy

Yes, I agree. For some reason which I just can't figure out, I've been on a huge dryspell for almost a whole year now. Right before that, I had gotten to nightly lucids. It is kind of frustrating that I got such a huge drop for such a long time but I don't know why. Best thing I can do is keep trying and believing it will happen tonight  :smiley: 
This thread is actually quite amazing. It's a tutorial, but it has grown into an open conversation about basically everything LD-related. Really loving it  :tongue2:

----------


## woblybil

You're right, Even idle chatter and fun about dreaming helps set the intent.
And for now at least DEILD is about all I'm getting because this thread is still active.
Back when a kid had a sex dream thread going strong I had sex dreams. And when someone had a flying thread going hot I had flying dreams..Then as the threads petered out so did the dreams.
You may not see this the way I do but reading and writing comments on here keep me active in it and are as important as doing a dream journal, Meaning as the comments become fewer there is less to reply and dream quality spirals down in flames if it makes sense. The way to get it back is to get serious about this forum, I think you will find the more you read and comment on any subject the better the dreams on that subject get.
 This is one of the basics I go back to when all else fails  :tongue2:

----------


## woblybil

OK, Its not DEILD but if you're having trouble getting back in the game try this.
 Using any lucid dreaming technique, Just before you fall off the edge of sleep, Imagine another bed and going over and curling up in it and going to sleep..When you start dreaming you can set back and smugly watch yourself in the other bed sleeping and if that don't tell you you're dreaming I dont know what will  :tongue2: 
In fact I'm going to use it tonight just because I'm having a slow spell too....

----------


## yuppie11975

SpyGuy- I've always refused to believe in dry spells, or at the very least I view them as a fictional mental concoction. 
If you think about it logically, there isn't a valid reason as to why your Lucid Dreaming success would decline. 
If you've remained active and dedicated, then all the factors remain as they were, WHEN you were originally experiencing such an amazing lucid streak. 
What I'm trying to say is, you've simply got to overcome the way you've tricked yourself into believing that there's something wrong.
I'm confident that if you affirm your beliefs, you can surely return back to your old ways.

Bill - It sounds like this website plays a HUGE part in your lucid dreaming.
I'd never expect that individual threads could dictate the way you dream, that's pretty crazy!
I suppose if need be, you could always engineer your lucid dreams. 
If you wanted to fly, you could fly, if you wanted to have sex, you could have sex. Etc.
Perhaps your feature is a mixed blessing, you can always choose threads based on what you're looking for, but if you're incredibly dependent on activity to dictate your dreams, it would be a shame if you couldn't find a thread to suit your needs. :/

----------


## woblybil

Yuppie, 
Ha-I knew you'd be here just because it's 03:30 am yesterday : You posted Today 03:12 AM, I have never seen one say 03:12 AM tomorrow  :tongue2: 
I do indeed engineer my dreams,
Changing dream scenes is one thing, Changing the whole theme of it yet another.. I can pretty much depend on Netflix for dream fodder, But without this too it's not often lucid or with little control although I have lucid's without knowing it because there's nothing I would change anyways. Then in a DEILD everything shapes up like the previous dream and I can recall the whole thing.
but I simply can not seem to change much in a DEILD.  :tongue2:

----------


## woblybil

Yuppie....I wish I knew about lucid dreaming when I was young like you...
Remember, It's not all for fun. Lucid dreaming can be a useful tool. It's used by writers like Lewis Carroll for Alice in Wonderland. By Inventors to find a problem to be solved. It's used by preachers to write sermons and by "Politicians" to write speeches (They cant come up with all that horseshit rationally) And it can also be applied to your school work 
as more time to solve problems and get thinking done, 
Ok, Now i'm done....  :tongue2:

----------


## Spyguy

> SpyGuy- I've always refused to believe in dry spells, or at the very least I view them as a fictional mental concoction. 
> If you think about it logically, there isn't a valid reason as to why your Lucid Dreaming success would decline. 
> If you've remained active and dedicated, then all the factors remain as they were, WHEN you were originally experiencing such an amazing lucid streak. 
> What I'm trying to say is, you've simply got to overcome the way you've tricked yourself into believing that there's something wrong.
> I'm confident that if you affirm your beliefs, you can surely return back to your old ways.
> 
> Bill - It sounds like this website plays a HUGE part in your lucid dreaming.
> I'd never expect that individual threads could dictate the way you dream, that's pretty crazy!
> I suppose if need be, you could always engineer your lucid dreams. 
> ...



You're right ofcourse, but I think I have just found the essence of my problems. I have been neglecting one of the basics, namely dream recall. Perhaps it is time to start a new dream journal  :smiley:

----------


## professorbella

i am going to try this method and how do realise when you wake up during the night to not open your eyes or move? do you practice waking up first then not opening your eyes? im a noob to LD as ive never had one so any help would be nice!

----------


## woblybil

> i am going to try this method and how do realise when you wake up during the night to not open your eyes or move? do you practice waking up first then not opening your eyes? im a noob to LD as ive never had one so any help would be nice!



Welcome  :smiley: 
Yuppie usually gets here so early he's late because he lives somewhere 5000 miles south of China and is prolly just leaving for school tomorrie so I'll just say Howdy and wait,(and wait) for him so for now just read everything you can on the subject on this website..And I would suggest you tell yourself before going to sleep to stay still when waking up as DEILD is completely possible when waking up normally in the morning..
You'll be up and running in no time :tongue2:

----------


## yuppie11975

Bill - That's a great point Bill, I've never particularly viewed Lucid Dreaming as something that provides anything more than a whole heap of fun.
However, I've heard many stories about people using it as a way to cope with the death of a loved one, or other traumatic events.
It's generally great, because it's just like functioning as normal but with a higher sense of awareness and sharpness. I often find my intellectual ability is particularly acute when I'm having a lucid dream. Solutions just seem to come to me, normally I have to think about my times table for instance, but in a lucid dream the answers come instantly. What would you say that you use it for mostly?  :smiley: 
To be honest, the reason I first learned to lucid dream, was because I wanted to have dream sex. That's actually how the majority of people get into lucid dreaming. xD
Even generally, the ability to do anything you like with such vividness is so tantalizing. 

Spyguy - Creating a new dream journal is a great way to enable a fresh start. 
Perhaps as you put behind your old dreams, as will you your current problems. 
It'll also feel like you're starting out again for the first time, but this time equipped with all the knowledge you've accumulated from your experience. 
Best of luck man  :smiley: 

Professor Bella - It's nice to meet you!
It'd be great if you could provide some information in relation to your age and commitments, just so we can attain some general knowledge about you, and summarise what will best suit you.
In the meantime, to help with your awareness dilemma, most people learn by first repeating a mantra prior to falling asleep. Such as "I am aware" several times until you feel you've adequately affirmed that you intend to catch yourself awake. An alternate method, or to be used in conjunction with the previous technique is to simply study the back of your eye lids, as you close your eyes in preparation to go to sleep. So essentially you want to be affirming your intentions, and training yourself to know when you're sleeping! Please tell me how you go, feel free to ask anything you need.   :smiley:

----------


## professorbella

Thanks! Im 13 and do regular RCs and DJs. I think the mantra worked for me last night but I will try again tonight. Thanks for the tips!

----------


## woblybil

Yuppie, I never knew about lucid dreaming until one time I was reading some old songs and poems written by lucid dreaming and then Google'd it to  see what it was all about. I started out just for entertainment but once I found sex in it I was hooked. In short order I needed a break from it just to keep my sanity, The human body wont take waking up to sex every 90 minutes for a couple of weeks (Or at least not mine)  :tongue2: 
Then the dream journal, How important is it ?  I use a digital recorder and know where the record buttons are without looking, As I learned to lay still and do recall watching the back of my eyelids I used it to record without moving except to push the buttons and without opening my eyes. Recall comes in waves like ocean swells and may be as much as five minutes apart so when you're done lay quiet for five more minutes with your eyes closed and you may see things you didn't recall at all.  Before I go to bed at  I edit my dream Journal from the recorder on the computer and I'm prep'd for that night, Once this chain of events has been established its hard to not lucid dream. You would be surprised at the number of notes on the recorder, Many more than I remember putting on it. 

ps: Just for fun try to recall whether you appear dressed or naked in dreams  :tongue2:

----------


## yuppie11975

Bill - Man, having a recorder sounds like an excellent way to alleviate the problem that DEILD can bring with dream recall.

Bella - That sounds great, tell me how it goes!  :smiley:

----------


## professorbella

Yay. I woke up twice last night by using 'I am aware when I awake' so I think I'll start trying a mantra for staying still when I wake up tonight because both times I woke up last night I rolled over xD I also remembered 3 dreams ^^ Hopefully I can start DEILD'n' soon.

----------


## Marko88

Hello folks again..  :smiley: 

I was to busy for trying anything, so finally i got some free time.. starting from tonight DEILD and i hope i will do somthing  ::D:  Cya

----------


## Santoryu

Mantra's seem to be working well for my recall again, but they still don't seem to be able to work when I try be aware straight after a dream.

----------


## woblybil

> Mantra's seem to be working well for my recall again, but they still don't seem to be able to work when I try be aware straight after a dream.



The first demon I met put a curse on me  :tongue2: ..... In doing recall I generally lose the ability to DEILD after. Or in DEILD I lose the original dream unless it's a continuation and I get lucky and recall the whole thing. Seems I cant have both recall and DEILD out of the same sleep cycle . (at least for now)
When going my best I was able to stop waking up just below the level of awake and it is possible to go backward and forward at the same time in a dream and I was able to do both  :smiley:  Now due to stress outside normal it don't work....

----------


## azoller1

Man Deild seems pretty easy and very straightforward but I just can't seem to stay still when I wake up, so probably going to try Deild and see how it goes, awesome guide though

----------


## yuppie11975

You guys ALL have to learn to walk before you can run.
Build up the basics before you attempt to DEILD.
If you're having trouble with anything please consult me!
However, it's a time process, I'm you'll all be okay!  ::D: 
Tell me how you go!

----------


## Marko88

Ok..last night i have lucky with natural waking two times..now i dont have problem with staying still with eyes closed piece of cake  ::D:  Now i have another problem when i stay still and all that staff.. i relax a bit and trying to think about last dream but nothing happens tottaly blackness..i have radio play all night maybe is that problem? but i can not sleep without music  ::D:  I will try water method drinking before bed and set it 30,40 min later to hit REM

----------


## yuppie11975

Try not to think, but imagine totally!
You want to fully think about your dream, how did it look, smell, taste, feel, everything.
You want your brain to believe that you're dreaming, and allow your awareness to drift in with it.

----------


## woblybil

Somehow I knew Yuppie would be here now.
Hes right of course about getting the basics.
 Azoller signed on here a month after I did and should have a lucid count way up there, Somethings wrong...
Waking up multiple times a night may not be a good idea if you're going to school or work and waking up with what you need to do the next day on your mind lucid dreaming will be right out the window, Maybe better to keep the dead reckoning (Dream recall and Journal) when you wake up normally in the morning and save lucid dreaming for the weekend. If you wake up and start thinking about anything else your short term memory will clear out instantly to make room for more important stuff. Any chance of a DEILD will go with it...
The mind and a computer are very alike right down to the last byte. It has a small short term memory (RAM) And a long term memory (Hard disk) and like turning off the computer what is not stored on the long term is deleted.
People who depend on Lucid dreaming for a reason like solving a problem will wake up with the results of the dream first on their mind and so it will be kept.
The short term is so small that it will trash anything not important to make room for coming events/.
Music don't seem like a good idea at least for me. An alarm is for waking up to get ready for a lucid dream by getting up, Motivate for 40 minutes while planning a dream then going back to sleep but don't expect to recall much of a dream waking up to an alarm that's telling you its time to go to work.

----------


## yuppie11975

I don't have much to say apart from 'follow Bill's advice.'
You guys are doing well though, just follow the steps, and identify any problems you may be having.
I'd be more than happy to help with any of them  :smiley: 
I hope you guys don't think that I'm trying to palm you off, or being lazy.
The thing is, you just need to establish your faults before you blindly ask for advice.
This is the best path in learning how to DEILD!

----------


## Santoryu

I just cannot seem to be aware that I wake up after my dreams for some reason. I've been trying a mantra for it and really believing that I will be aware, but it just doesn't seem to happen. As soon as I can get the whole being aware after every dream done, I'm pretty sure a DEILD will follow soon.

----------


## yuppie11975

Maybe knowing that you DO indeed wake up several times per night will allow you to succeed. 
I mean, think of it like this: You're not making yourself wake up, you're merely noticing when you DO.
You're not creating a gun, you're just pulling the trigger.
The only thing you need to accomplish, is remembering and noticing when you wake up.
It's a very simple task, so don't let your results tell you otherwise.  :smiley: 
Make sure you're keeping your dream journal active, as you're not practicing DEILD as of yet, this may also put a higher importance on noticing your awakenings.
So ensure that you update your dream journal every time you wake up, and go to bed with the certainty that you will awake and journal down your dreams, which will perhaps exclude the pressure you're putting on yourself. Give it a shot, and tell me how you go!  :smiley:

----------


## woblybil

> I just cannot seem to be aware that I wake up after my dreams for some reason. I've been trying a mantra for it and really believing that I will be aware, but it just doesn't seem to happen. As soon as I can get the whole being aware after every dream done, I'm pretty sure a DEILD will follow soon.



Maybe you've got too much overload..Don't worry about waking up after every dream and concentrate your mantra effort on staying still when you wake up normally in the morning and then concentrate on a first DEILD from there,.....Just saying  :tongue2:

----------


## woblybil

Santoryu,
 You have been here for 4 months and your lucid dream count still says zero, I feel bad that you have been here all of this time without a single lucid dream.
Sooner or later with recall in place you will have a lucid dream. Your mind will conjure up something that simply cannot exist like a spotted crocodile standing on a corner eating sweet corn and you will laugh and say "This has got to be a dream" And from there on in it's pretty much all down hill but maybe I can help speed it up a bit. I don't like posting links on here because they're someone else's work and not my own, But there are exceptions !
 Download this Youtube link as an mp3 or phone app and use headphones to go to sleep with it.. 
Sleep Hypnosis Lucid Dreaming for Beginners - YouTube
Even with hundreds of lucid's I still use this when I have trouble sleeping or lucid dreaming.
It will work if you want it to.
We want to see a real number up there soon  :tongue2:

----------


## yuppie11975

> Santoryu,
>  Your mind will conjure up something that simply cannot exist like a spotted crocodile standing on a corner eating sweet corn and you will laugh and say "This has got to be a dream"



Wait.... so this isn't normal?!
I should probably call animal control....

10176897_349a51d7bc.jpg

----------


## woblybil

> Wait.... so this isn't normal?!
> I should probably call animal control....
> 
> 10176897_349a51d7bc.jpg



 That is unless you live in Australia  :smiley: 
But one of my first LD's had a "Godzilla" in it and I yelled at him for eating girls......

----------


## woblybil

Yay.....Yuppie and whoever else, You can take your username off Google Search by going to dream journal preferences and un-checking Guests in who may view it  :smiley: 
So far it completely removed my username from Goooogle search and Yahoo search kept the name but redirects to a log in page dead end.

----------


## yuppie11975

I confirmed that, Bill!  :smiley: 
A Google search of your username will yield nothing.

----------


## woblybil

Now I find out how a time change affects dreams, And "Spring" Lately my dreams have been off track no matter the planning.. My past has been haunting my dreams (so don't get a wild past)
Back in the day I fell in with a wild bunch and all I come up with lately is violence in my dreams and it's kinda pissing me off, Hopefully Spring and back into the swamps will change all that. :tongue2:

----------


## woblybil

Hey, I've been over here  :tongue2: 
 I have been trying their task of the month. The hardest one, "Leave Yourself A Note And Find It In A Dream" 
So far it's a total flop, In LD Non-LD and Deild..

----------


## billyboy1999

Last night I woke still 3 times after dreaming. I never got into a DEILD, though. I woke up and thought about the dream I came out of for 5 or 10 minutes before moving. I don't know what I did wrong.

----------


## yuppie11975

BillyBoy - Try to fully immerse yourself in every last  detail of your dream.
Hopefully, this will enable you to successfully transition into your lucid dream.
However, if you're experiencing difficulty with falling back to sleep, make sure you're not burdening yourself with such an immense desire to DEILD that you're putting yourself off. The best way to take it is just to relax, and make sure you're concentrating!  :smiley: 
Tell me how it goes

----------


## Zyangur

Adding on a few things of immersing yourself  :smiley: 

Immerse yourself in all five senses. Imagine what you can hear, smell, feel, taste, and touch. Imagine movement. Maybe in your last dream you woke up riding a bike or sky-diving. Imagine what that last activity felt like, and recreate it in your mind! Good luck  :smiley:

----------


## woblybil

Sometimes, As a last resort I use this method. Try for recall, If there's is nothing to be gained by continuing to try just ditch it, Concentrate on Lucid Dream, Nothing else, Just those two words. Look for the blackness and welcome it, Concentrate on Lucid Dream, Force it. Usually the blackness lasts only a few minutes and "Pop" Your'e in a lucid dream. It's usually potluck and usually short, It may or may not continue the last dream but at least it is something..  :tongue2:

----------


## yuppie11975

Exactly, you're better off trying something than nothing!  :smiley:

----------


## woblybil

Yuppie, Your'e late  :tongue2: 
 Where's everybody else ?
Last night I made up for lost time and got a two page'r for the dream journal in and out of lucidity a dozen times or more  including DEILD to boot and tonight as you can tell by the posting  time (5:30am)that I'm paying for it.     
                               Nothing is free.
I'll edit and add to that, Yesterday was warm and sunny and I got out to the woods and swamps and enjoyed the day and today was cold, windy and snowy which sucks and sleep and dreams did likewise reaffirming the huge part that environment plays in my dreams, Lucid or otherwise..  :smiley:

----------


## yuppie11975

Wow, it sounds like the weather changes like crazy!  :tongue2: 
It's always pretty nice down under, but we're moving into 'colder weather' if you could call it that.
I apologise for the lame replies lately, I've just been awfully tired and busy.
Lots of work and school :C

----------


## woblybil

Hooboy- This thing is dead lately. When I just looked there were 33 members online....... You cant tell me nobody dreams or sleeps anymore.  :tongue2:

----------


## yuppie11975

It's ridiculous  :tongue2: 
My view count goes up by around 500 per week, so there's people here.
It's probably just a whole tonne of lurkers.

----------


## woblybil

Nah, Just saying, It has slowed down for some reason, Hopefully people will start dreaming again soon.
Truthfully my dreaming is going to pot mostly because of cabin fever. Maybe i'm not alone  :Sad:

----------


## Darkmatters

Didn't you know? All the cool kids hang out on the SSILD thread now!!  :Shades wink:

----------


## woblybil

What in the world is an SSILD  :tongue2:

----------


## yuppie11975

Senses
Inititated
Lucid
Dream

Darkmatters, that really hurts!  :tongue2: 
Tell them to come back to me.
I'll give them free shit!  :wink2:

----------


## woblybil

Ha, I looked it up....That,s a soup thread, (It's got a little of everything in it)  :tongue2: 
I think Yuppie's is more fun......

----------


## woblybil

Are not all dreams lucid or otherwise senses initiated ?

----------


## yuppie11975

Thank you, Bill! ;3
Personally, I believe that both fronts are arguable. 
Technically, I suppose WILD is more of an awareness indulgent technique, however your senses may be used in your favor to allow an easier process. 
As are many other techniques, but you know, if it works, it works. 
Like Bill often says, if you encourage your mind to be prone towards lucid's, by trawling the forums and such, it can go greatly in conjunction with any technique.
Long story short, I think it definitely aids in the induction of lucid dreams. However, I don't know if it's strong enough to be a stand alone.  :tongue2: 
I'm not putting it down, I'm happy that it's bringing people lucids. I mean, DEILD in itself is simply a variation of WILD, essentially.

----------


## Spyguy

My dream recall has gone up, even though I haven't started a DJ yet  :tongue2:  I think I will focus all my attention on DEILD now. Only after I wake up for the last time, I will set aside some time to focus on recalling dreams. This should be getting me some lucids in no time. 
DEILD is, in my opinion, the best technique so far. It requires little preparation and it's really straightforward. Can't wait to go to bed now

----------


## yuppie11975

Spy guy -  I think it's interesting that you've explored an array of techniques, it's probably been incredibly beneficial for you.  :smiley: 
Hopefully your recall is indeed up to scratch, before you start working on DEILD.
Tell me how it goes man, it's good to have you back!

----------


## professorbella

my dream recall has become rubbish lately and my mantras dont seem to be working. what should i do? should i solely work on DR for this week or? 
im also ill and really tired because of that, would that affect it in any way?

----------


## woblybil

> my dream recall has become rubbish lately and my mantras dont seem to be working. what should i do? should i solely work on DR for this week or? 
> im also ill and really tired because of that, would that affect it in any way?



Sick and tired will cause your dreams to skid off the runway.  
Best advice I can give is Moms Chicken Soup and get well..  :smiley:

----------


## yuppie11975

Yeah, it's not too great to be DEILD-ing when you're sick. 
It's very dependent on immediate physical action in the moment, rather than just a passive mental thing.
Obviously the whole process may be hampered by your illness.
So try to get better!

Also, as a general point for dream recall, make sure you're doing your mantra's correctly.
"I will remember my dreams" - Present tense, affirming your intentions, confidence, repeat it numerous times, make sure you're thinking about what this will accomplish.
When it comes to your journal especially, ensure that you're writing down every single thing you can recall.
As your memory advances, you'll probably only wish to write down the relevant chunks of your dreams; however for the time being, recording every single thing you can remember in great detail is an excellent way to improve your memory and recall. E.G, Did you touch anything? How did it feel? What'd she look like? What was around you at the time? What were you thinking? EVERYTHING. (You'll only have to do this for a short while, you'll be astounded at how quickly you'll improve)

Oh! Also, yes. Ideally you should be solely exercising your recall for the time being. 
Just for a short period of time, then we'll get into the fun stuff!

----------


## woblybil

I have been on fluff dry (dream wise) for a while too, Then last night out of nowhere I had two lucid's one after the other waking up completely slept out with no chance for a DEILD.
 In the first,  I planned on one redhead girl and got two and it was more than I could handle so I woke up from sleeping in a motor home I no longer own and changed a light bulb for a neighbor lady and said try it and it came on only as a dim blue glow and I said "I'll be damn'd, I'm still dreaming" and I was off again.
  Tonight I cant even sleep. Sometimes I don't think there really are any rules  :tongue2:

----------


## yuppie11975

Maybe try exhausting yourself throughout the day, and being productive?
Surely that'll help you sleep ^.^

----------


## woblybil

> Maybe try exhausting yourself throughout the day, and being productive?
> Surely that'll help you sleep ^.^



Whachew mene productive ? You mean WORK ?  :Sad: ....... Heaven forbid  :tongue2:

----------


## yuppie11975

You can't be an old fart all the time  :tongue2: 

What do you do in your time, anyway?!  :smiley:

----------


## woblybil

> You can't be an old fart all the time 
> 
> What do you do in your time, anyway?!



 Y'know how old fishermen swear a lot ?. Well, In the summer I spend my time fishing and I practice my swearing in the winter  :tongue2:

----------


## woblybil

Sometimes my recall sucks but sometimes its great too so I just put a decent one in the DJ for a change now that lurkers cant see it...
 I passed up the chance to DEILD for an extensive recall and recording since this looked like a pretty good one.  :smiley:  

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/wobl...ong-one-44723/

----------


## yuppie11975

Made for a good read!
Interesting choice with rappelling down, do you tend to do things the more realistic way in dreams?
Why not just fly down? Or is one more fun than the other to you?

----------


## woblybil

> Interesting choice with rappelling down, do you tend to do things the more realistic way in dreams?
> Why not just fly down? Or is one more fun than the other to you?



Many years ago I learned not to dive thru clouds without first knowing whats down there  :tongue2: 
 Nah, Really even in lucid dreams I tend not to change things if all is going well, I mean, If I had just jumped down there would be no real story except... "I Jumped Off A cliff And Survived"... if you get the idea..

ps: I see by  your posting time of 00.30 tomorrow that you too are loading up on dream fodder before bed  :smiley:

----------


## woblybil

> Made for a good read!
> Interesting choice with rappelling down, do you tend to do things the more realistic way in dreams?
> Why not just fly down? Or is one more fun than the other to you?



And anyway, I don't fly like you guys, I actually need something to fly, Not much but something, I could have been a Witch as I can easily fly a broom, Most of the time I need a runway of sorts, I only remember one time I just went straight up and I was carrying a girl up to a cloud and it was a real struggle, I virtually swam up there kicking like mad all the way

----------


## yuppie11975

You should make that your dream goal! 
Try to accomplish it by the end of the month!  ::D: 
We'll make a bet, if you win, I'll put 'Bill can now fly!' in my signature. 
If I win, then you'll have to write a fifty word post on how I'm the best person in the world  :wink2: 
Whatdyaa say?!

----------


## woblybil

Y'see, I can fly but with nothing I usually flip around out of control like a kite with too short a tail and in the end I wake up before I crash but I can fly.
 Like when I carried that girl up to a cloud , It took some doing but I really wanted the girl pretty bad  :smiley: 

Of course I willl accept the challenge  :tongue2:

----------


## yuppie11975

Best of luck! Before the month is out  :tongue2: 
I actually had a lucid dream last night, I did as I always do..
I was in my room at the time, so I just walked through my closed window, which was pretty cool.
I got to the backyard, and flew up to my roof. 
Long story short, messed around with the elements and stuff, and blew some stuff up!

----------


## woblybil

> Best of luck! Before the month is out



, Ok, As the month seems on the wan I'll prime up for a lucid tonight......Get ready to change your signature  :tongue2:

----------


## yuppie11975

Get ready to type a post dedicated to me!  :wink2: 

How's everyone else going?! 
If you're reading this, please do not hesitate to tell me how you're doing. 
I'd love to hear from you guys!

----------


## woblybil

Hmmm, Nothing last night, Now you're getting me worried ? Fear not, You cant derail my confidence that easily.
 I didn't sleep last night until 7:00 am and at 7:30 my nice neighbor lady called and told me not to wake up because it was still snowing,   :tongue2: 

That don't make sense! (she don't make sense) I don't make sense  :Oh noes:

----------


## woblybil

Yuppie ....
I took a nap thinking about your bet and flying and woke up flying over a small town but I have no idea how I got there, I came down at a lady friends house and went in and ate cake that tasted like bread, Yuk.
 I can do better than that  :smiley:  
Next time buddy

----------


## yuppie11975

Close, but no cigar  :wink2: 

It's funny how you dream about the things that plague your mind, especially the things that get you anxious.

----------


## woblybil

I have both your bet and "Task Of The Month" in my sights for a one shot kill  :Shades wink:

----------


## yuppie11975

Two birds one stone?  :tongue2:

----------


## woblybil

Zaktly  :Oh noes:

----------


## woblybil

Ohh-Ohh, What are those wings doing up there  :Oh noes:

----------


## yuppie11975

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!
As soon as I saw them, as I was scrolling down, I was like "Damn it!"
Ah well, well played man.
Congratulations! Aren't you glad you've accomplished that?! What a great ability to have handy  :tongue2:

----------


## woblybil

3/23 
3:45pm (a 2 bagger)
I laid down for a nap thinking about another challenge and lay there dreaming I was starting to dream and something bit me on the butt and made me jump right out of myself leaving my shell behind. I sat up on the edge of the bed facing the computer which is in another room and then remembered this task and looked for something to break and saw a pile of CD's sitting on the corner and tried to break one, It wouldn't break so I put it in a drawer with the edge sticking up and slammed the drawer shut on it and it exploded in silver dust with red sparks flying past my face. Then I thought about my flying bet with "Yuppie" so I collected the trash bag beside the desk and went outside thru the already open doorway to a warm summer evening although it was snowing when I laid down. I flew the bag out to the dumpster about half a football field away, I usually need some object however small to fly with so that was the bet, I dropped it in the dumpster and flew unaided back over my car to whoosh the dust and leaves off it and then on back to the house and it started to fade going in the door so I decided to put what I had on the recorder.
I didn't lose much lucidity after the way it started 

Notice I AP'd out to start then converted, Im fighting for dreams right now in winter and its about the only way I know of to have absolute control to do the task I set out to do and then wake up and record it at the end even if its only five minutes.. And I had to use meditation music and a hypnosis recording to get there too. It was prolly only ten minutes of dream time from start to finish.  :tongue2:   It was more fun getting there than doing the task. Not near as much fun as a good unplanned one.   :tongue2: 

ps: I did not plan in whatever dream apparition that pinched me on the butt but I wish I knew how to repeat it  :tongue2:

----------


## woblybil

If I had not succeeded in my quest and had used this technique to write a 50 word essay on how great you are what then  :Oh noes:

----------


## yuppie11975

You can stop rubbing it in now  :Cool:

----------


## Santoryu

Hey guys, my recall has improved drastically and I'm remembering many dreams per night. However, I still haven't managed to have a lucid dream yet and I'm losing motivation for it. Got any ideas on how to motivate oneself to lucid dream?

----------


## woblybil

I wasn't rubbing it in, Just saying how close I was to not getting it, I was starting to sweat  :Oh noes: 
And there's still some on TOTM that I'm not going to get, I cant lick the note one for the life of me....

----------


## woblybil

> Hey guys, my recall has improved drastically and I'm remembering many dreams per night. However, I still haven't managed to have a lucid dream yet and I'm losing motivation for it. Got any ideas on how to motivate oneself to lucid dream?



DEILD'ing is the easiest way but!  ::banana::  As Yuppie says, Anything is better than nothing.

Trying the same thing over again expecting different results aint it.
You only need to get that first one and you will be motivated, You'll be hooked!
Here's just a suggestion,
 For motivation go prowl around Youtube and search Lucid Dreaming and listen to some people and some motivational vibes etc: but don't get lost in it, A lot is good and some is crap so just take what you can use and leave the rest.
 My first ever LD came from this.           Sleep Hypnosis Lucid Dreaming for Beginners - YouTube 
She has a dozen others too but this is the best I found. Download to an ipod, mp3 player or on a CD as I have and let her put you to sleep..(need head phones) It works  :smiley:

----------


## yuppie11975

I concur. Things get so much easier after your first lucid dream, it really drives you.
I had my first MILD, and it just remedied all of my worries about not being able to lucid dream, etc.
Once you determine that you can indeed, have a lucid dream. The rest is just configuration of how to bring them about.
Also, remember that you ARE making progress. 
It's not like you've gone in reverse or anything  :tongue2: 
Your recall has improved, as you said. What's going to improve next? Probably either your DEILD abilities, resulting in a lucid dream.
Or maybe you'll become better at something that contributes to DEILD. Either way, you're going well man.
Keep at it! You will not regret it.

----------


## woblybil

Where gone  :Oh noes: 
 I don't dream nobody does ? 
I'm off my feed again, One day of good weather and I kill two birds with one stone, Now I'ts snowing again and I cant buy a decent dream, Lucid or otherwise. In fact I cant buy sleep so I figured to AP and I ate too much and that didn't work either. AP don't work with an uncomfortabe stomach and dreaming don't either. And its 4am and I know Yupie is getting ready go to sleep tomorrie and nobody on here, Jeez.  :SleepMeditate2:

----------


## yuppie11975

BILL!
Please change climates with me! I'd give nothing more than to see the snow  :Sad: 
It'd be so cool dude! Be grateful that you don't have the most boring weather available in your life every day  :tongue2:

----------


## dutchraptor

> BILL!
> Please change climates with me! I'd give nothing more than to see the snow 
> It'd be so cool dude! Be grateful that you don't have the most boring weather available in your life every day



I officially have one of the most horrible weathers available in the world. Over here we call it the Irish weather square. 
There are four weather types
extreme rainextreme windclear skyextreme cold

Maybe 5 times in the year we have an entire day were we only have clear sky, on every other day there are at least two horrible weather types going on. Not only that, but when it does snow, its sleet and when the sun is shining we get sun burnt  :tongue2:

----------


## woblybil

> I officially have one of the most horrible weathers available in the world. Over here we call it the Irish weather square. 
> There are four weather types
> extreme rainextreme windclear skyextreme cold
> 
> Maybe 5 times in the year we have an entire day were we only have clear sky, on every other day there are at least two horrible weather types going on. Not only that, but when it does snow, its sleet and when the sun is shining we get sun burnt



 With this I will agree, I have been to your land and my best memory of it was in front of a fireplace.

----------


## yuppie11975

Only two more days until you lose those wings, Bill.
I can't wait  :wink2: 
Just kidding.  :tongue2: 
But yeah, I hope you haven't grown too attached to them!

----------


## woblybil

A broken wing but I didn't run out of gas  :Oh noes:   Wings can be fixed.......
Its the task of the year that has me fuddled, Make a hole thru the earth and go thru it, Tell what you saw" If I went thru from here I would see a Kangaroo at the other end... I don't believe it's possible to get farther apart than we are on dry land :p

----------


## Santoryu

Hey guys, could you tell me what you do before you go sleep, like any specific things. Also, how do lucid dreams feel like and how much do they differ from normal dreams?

----------


## yuppie11975

Generally, I ensure I'm feeling OK. 
I make sure I'm adequately hydrated. 
I repeat my mantra's. 
Nothing too complex, just basically make sure I'm ready for a lucid, and affirm.
Lucid dreams feel good! The moment you realise you're dreaming you're just hit with this sudden realisation.
It's weird, you know? Then you're hit with the astonishing knowledge that you can do anything you desire.
It's a huge rush man.

----------


## woblybil

> Hey guys, could you tell me what you do before you go sleep, like any specific things. Also, how do lucid dreams feel like and how much do they differ from normal dreams?



You may be trying too hard.....

Try a lucid dream rehearsal, Like watch a short video about whatever it is you want to dream about on this junk before going to bed, Cars, Boats, Rocket ships....... Girls are my favorite  :tongue2: , Think about it after you close your eyes and just as you feel the first waves of sleep start to wash over you like maybe waves on a beach just silently roll over in your mind that you will become aware in this dream and that you will remember it.

----------


## woblybil

Hey, The April task is a good one, Just taste the first thing you see in a lucid dream and tell them what it tastes like< 
I can hardly wait.......
Almost invariably the first thing I see is a girl DC, How do my DC's taste ? Yummy  ::banana::

----------


## yuppie11975

Make sure she wasn't April fooling you, Bill!  :tongue2: 
How's everything going, Santoryu?  :smiley:

----------


## woblybil

Just one night too early I was eating the neck of my DC too  :Eek:

----------


## Santoryu

I'd like to say everything's going great, but my recall has seemed to stopped and whenever I try to notice that I've awoken during my sleep, it doesn't seem to work.

----------


## yuppie11975

Okay man, I think you need to focus on your recall for a while. Simply record down any dream fragments you can remember, and I'll guarantee it'll improve with time!
You need to take a cool approach to it all, and leave it be when things don't go your way, dude. Honestly, I'm admiring your dedication, and I promise you that we'll get you a DEILD! Please just stick with me  :tongue2:  
It took me a decent amount of time as well, but when you get there, you'll be glad you went through all the work.
So, please work on your recall for a few days, I know it's exhaustive, but you'll get no where if you can't even remember what happened. You can do it man!

Bill - You HAVE to read my dream journal entry, you make an appearance! 
Grim Reaper Lucid - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Thanks to you, I may have have completed task of the month. 
It's crazy, read it!  :tongue2:

----------


## woblybil

You did the task well, Congratulations, I need to wait for a sunny day outing before I can do mine again.........
 Great story man, Those are the kind I like, Nice and long, Takes all night to write them...But now I need sun to get back to the swamp, If I don't dream about something I did during the day I will likely not remember the task.

----------


## yuppie11975

Jeez, these wings sure feel good  :wink2: 
Good luck with yours!

----------


## woblybil

:Oh noes:   :Oh noes: 
Tomorrie is possa be sunny and warm. A good time to fish in the swamp for dream fodder ! I really otter go shopping instead but dreams are more important, We can eat anytime.   ::banana::

----------


## yuppie11975

Yeah!
Fuck it, who needs food?!  ::lol::

----------


## woblybil

It was a decent day in the swamps and I saw the first bear for the spring so we shall see how tonight goes (Task-wise that is )  :Oh noes: 
By the way, Did you pull off your TOTM in a DEILD ? I cant seem to make them last long enough to do a task or even to remember there is a task...Without fail, Every DEILD starts with me sitting on the bed looking at he computer that's not there and that verifies i'm dreaming but I can only control the computer with thought or voice command and all I can bring up that's usable are pictures and slide shows. The rest is gibberish  ::banana::

----------


## yuppie11975

No, it was actually a DILD.  :smiley: 
Iunno, generally DEILD's can be used as a primary source of Lucid's, or you can simply chain another one, if you wake up from your first dream?
I've never noticed a correlation between the time different methods last? Could be placebo..
I've always had reasonably long lucid dreams, regardless of the technique. 
Try prolonging them with dream stabilization, and confidence. --- two of the biggest keys.
Surely you know about this, but if not, you MUST read up on it. Relatively common, but unfortunately overlooked.

----------


## Jabre

I'm gonna try this tonight, I am always getting dream fades at the best moments...

----------


## woblybil

" stabilization, and confidence"
Yeah, I do know about it but sometimes I'm just lazy, Sometimes I gain and lose lucidity a half dozen times in one dream. If things seem to be going along smoothly and nothing needs changing I may forget I'm dreaming just to be reminded again five minutes later.......
I will try to keep it in mind tonite (If I sleep)
Sleep itself has been elusive this winter, Hopefully it's over   :smiley: 
Good night  :tongue2:

----------


## yuppie11975

Hey, Jabre.
It's nice to meet you, and have you on board! 
Please tell me how it goes dude, I'm sure you'll find it's an excellent technique when used to salvage dreams.

Bill - Good night, mate.
Yeah, I know what you mean. 
Lots of people tend to drift in and out of lucidity.
I myself, sometimes experience this problem. 
It really is how much effort you put into it, but sometimes it's nice to just let it take you around.
Good luck!

----------


## woblybil

This was kool, I re-read some stabilization stuff like you said but I walked right into this one lucid and didn't really need it this time.......
Like I said before, Just give me a couple days of warm sunshine out in the woods and watch me go  :tongue2: 
Dream Journal entry...  http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/wobl...cost-me-45242/

----------


## yuppie11975

Cool dream! You should have jumped into the fight!
On another note, as I've been on holidays, I've been capable of pouring a lot more time into my thread. 
I've really come to love you guys more than ever, and appreciate everyone's support and loyalty. 
So, I'd just like to thank you all, you've been great to me.
I really appreciate it, and cheers to 30 thousand views in the near future!

----------


## woblybil

No sleep again tonite.....Phooey.
If I do go to sleep i'm going to dream i'm in Australia with a coven of Outback witches in the raw.
(If there is no such thing as Outback witches, There will be when I get done)......  ::banana::

----------


## yuppie11975

May I recommend the famous... Uluru?! (Also known as ayers Rock) Which is a famous Australian icon.
Uluru-aerial_w480.jpg
Or, you may even have a nice time on one of our excellent beaches! 
australia-beaches.jpg
I feel like a tourist guide... hahahaah!

----------


## woblybil

You got a neat sitting rock man, How many fools break their neck climbing that every year ? 
 And are there any neeked Outback Witches on it ?
In fact I did go to sleep for one ninety minute sleep cycle and have no idea what I dreamed........This may require a lucid nap in the sun by the fishing hole  :tongue2:

----------


## yuppie11975

It's actually got aboriginal heritage, to it, and they request that no one climbs it.
However, people still do, and I'm pretty sure there's been a few injuries. People are dickheads  :tongue2: 
Sounds good mate, tell me how it goes!

----------


## woblybil

Me and my damn'd witches, Near got me killed, In a dream that is..... Was back in the dark ages when folk like us was witches and devil worshipers and some church had knights trying to kill us  :Oh noes:  .....I blew them to hell but maybe do better tonight..

----------


## Santoryu

My recall seems to go back up whenever I use a mantra for it, but whenever I try use a mantra for something else it doesn't seem to work. I try to fully believe that the mantra will work but it only seems to work for recall and has no effect on my lucid dreaming attempts, even catching when I wake after every dream doesn't seem to work with a mantra.

----------


## yuppie11975

Gee... that's a tough one dude.
Well, if your next objective is to discover when you're dreaming, I'm pleased to present to you: alternate methods of aware awakenings! 
A common technique is to study the back of your eyelids before you go to sleep for a few minutes, and gain this really weird extensive knowledge of what it's like.
Generally this is normally combined with a mantra, however there's no reason why you can't make it work! 
The premise is that you aim to understand what it's like to just be lying there with your eyes shut, and you begin to familiarise yourself with the thing you're aiming for.
So, just study the blackness of your eyelids, and it may just pay off for you.
Nothing to lose, right? Tell me how it goes brother  :smiley:

----------


## woblybil

I had a marvelous lucid dream this morning at 4:00am... But it was so nasty I cant put it on here  ::banana::

----------


## yuppie11975

Hahahaha, you may PM it to me, if you wish?  :smiley:

----------


## woblybil

> Hahahaha, you may PM it to me, if you wish?



Its pretty rotten, I could PM it to that kid in London that asked if anyone had sex in a lucid dream but I'm afraid he might hurt himself  :Oh noes:

----------


## yuppie11975

Ah well, it's your call  :smiley:

----------


## woblybil

If anybody ever read my real dream journal they'd put me in a padded cell  :Oh noes:

----------


## woblybil

Ahaa, Back to my old self with warmer weather..
I watched "The Hunger Games" on Netflix before bed and it provided a whole night of great dreams, Not especially Lucid but more well controlled non lucid, Great flick and Great dream food ! Then I was fishing early this morning and came home for a nap and I dreamed I let a car down on a jack but my hand got caught under it and I pulled and it didn't hurt but just would not come free and finally my hand jerked out from under the pillow and woke me up but I didn't recognize it as Sp in time to have some fun dammit.. Sp only happens to me in warm weather too   ::banana::

----------


## woblybil

What is tagging and what are hall points ?

I found the hall points but still don't know what tagging is..

I want one of those green dots under my name like you got........ Waaahhhhh  :Eek:

----------


## yuppie11975

Bill - Tagging is labeling the thread with (generally five) single words. 
For example, I personally added 'deild, dreaming, easy, guide, lucid' myself.
This enables people to find threads easily, and works well in conjunction with search engines. 
You'll be able to view the tags if you scroll right down to the bottom of the page, and look for the title "Tags for this thread"
If you're after the achievement, I believe you have tag... twenty words? (Four X Five) Or something like that, it doesn't take long.
I'd appreciate it if you would be so kind as to tag my guide by simply clicking on the "Add/Edit Tags" button.
From there, you'll simply need to type them in and submit it! 
Simple,recall,chaining,fast,effective.
^^^^ Would be excellent. Cheers!
As for hall points.... you'll just have to post more, and create threads!  :tongue2: 
P.S- What'd you think of the Hunger Games?

----------


## woblybil

I cant believe that a modern movie is that good, I was glued to the screen.......

----------


## woblybil

I'm in sort of a place here which seems to have no place, I seem have been lucid dreaming and Astral Projection accidentally most of my life it seems but did not know what it was called or that it was something you could do on demand until last year........Now that I know it there seems to be sort of a missing link  :Oh noes: 
 Anyways thanks,  I found the hall thing and only need 173 more points and I see the tagging thing now.. For some reason the Dream Views home page link and even the .com don't take you to the intro page anymore to find such things.

----------


## yuppie11975

Yeah, it can be a bit difficult to navigate sometimes :/
I concur, I thought the hunger games was amazing! 
We read the novel in English, so they took us to see the movie, which I thought was pretty cool  :tongue2: 
Also, I recall a lot of lucid dreams in my child hood as well.
The most distinct one was this time I was walking around this farm... but I knew what I was doing, and could control whatever I liked.
Then my parents woke me up, and I was really angry at them because it was so cool..

----------


## woblybil

My first memory of it was lying in a hospital bed as a brat and the hallway was sort of noisy and it kept my mind awake but let my body sleep and I knew liked it but didn't know how or why.  :Oh noes:

----------


## woblybil

I posted my first DEILD from 4/2012 for you, I had no idea it was a DEILD at the time .

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/woblybil/

----------


## yuppie11975

Nice one man  :smiley: 
First lucid's and such are generally pretty basic  :tongue2: 
Where's everyone else?!  :smiley:

----------


## Santoryu

Thought I'd give that alternate method of being aware of awakenings a shot for a while, hasn't worked yet. But, I decided to experiment with a few mantras and I've been able to recall my dreams without properly using a mantra for it. So I guess the next step for me is to use a mantra for noticing those awakenings that have evaded me so far.

----------


## yuppie11975

Sounds good dude, you're getting there!
Don't let your spirits down  :smiley:

----------


## woblybil

My dreams aint what they used to be, I'm going to go read some of that old DJ from last year before bed and see how that does
 ::banana::

----------


## yuppie11975

Good luck dude, your dreams always seem to perk up  :smiley: 
Also, do you put a dancing banana in EVERY post? xD

----------


## woblybil

No, Sometimes I put in a  :Oh noes:

----------


## woblybil

> Thought I'd give that alternate method of being aware of awakenings a shot for a while, hasn't worked yet. But, I decided to experiment with a few mantras and I've been able to recall my dreams without properly using a mantra for it. So I guess the next step for me is to use a mantra for noticing those awakenings that have evaded me so far.



http://www.dreamviews.com/dream-sign...ompendium.html url

A lot of good stuff over there on the forum on dream recall.........

----------


## yuppie11975

Yeah! Dream recall is a pretty well covered base.

----------


## woblybil

Glad to see your'e still with us, I was worried about the storms in southeast down under washing you away  :smiley:

----------


## yuppie11975

Cheers dude  :smiley: 
We're pretty good! Worst we've experienced is 'cold' weather (for me anyway) xD
How are your dreams going?!

----------


## woblybil

Dreams are getting better with warmer weather as I expected, I wrote this once and lost it but I see you were over to TOTM so you can see how they're going, Now what I need to do is dunk the cell-phone into a pail of water before going to bed....They quiet right down after that  :tongue2:

----------


## yuppie11975

Hahahaha, at least you get phone calls!  :tongue2: 
Unless of course it's someone trying to sell you an AMAZING holiday package, or some sort of miracle knife set  :wink2:

----------


## yuppie11975

Buff-O-Bump.jpg

----------


## woblybil

Now listen here, I just posted a reply on here and it aint here, What kinda deal is this  :Oh noes:

----------


## woblybil

Ok, That's better..
I just found a treasure, I didn't remember any decent dreams the last couple of days but I looked at my recorder and found three I almost forgot, Just as soon as I heard them I remembered, Even two lucid's in them.....Getting old is a bitch  :tongue2:

----------


## yuppie11975

You probably forgot to post your bloody reply as well man  :wink2: 
I know what you mean though, sometimes I just discoverer like 'surprise' lucid dreams, because I see something and it triggers them.
Like, I'll take a shower, and the water will remind me of swimming, and launch this massive thought process which will result in me remembering and what not. xD

----------


## woblybil

Dreams, Whats that ?
I have in the distant past taken off to the west and a few weeks later appeared coming back from the east amid mixed expletives by the unknowing...
Now I'm getting ready to fly out of town and drive a truck back that I bought 500 miles away and see if I can remember the way home  :tongue2:

----------


## yuppie11975

Good luck with all of that  :tongue2:

----------


## woblybil

I shall dream on and be here until next Friday to bug you anyways.

----------


## yuppie11975

Sounds good!
How long will you be gone for?  :Sad:

----------


## woblybil

> Sounds good!
> How long will you be gone for?




I'll only really be gone for the next weekend (I hope)
And then back on topic, Dammit ! I had just spent an hour setting up a lucid dream and was out thru my portal and loafing around waiting for my body to fall asleep and a few things like a dragon from a movie came along and told him to go away and then a horse face and a bunch of mean looking eyes so I sent them away and figured I was asleep and just as my desktop date appeared something in the rafters made a click and jarred me awake and now here I am again at 0300 hrs and pissed ....... :SleepMeditate2: ........ At least it's not a banana  :tongue2:

----------


## yuppie11975

Hahahahha! That blows...
Did you try DEILD-ing back into it?

----------


## woblybil

I tried to DEILD but sharp  noises pretty much end sleep for me until I get up and regroup my forces. Anyways I did DEILD this morning for just a few minutes, A shape-shift'er finally returned, First time I saw her in a long time since I sent most demons away and suddenly a lot of my DC's disappeared, First time I ever saw her as she was and that wasn't all that bad but she became more pleasant looking quickly...She had been my first regular DC and I kinda let it go for old times sake  :smiley:

----------


## yuppie11975

Could always see what she has to say?  :tongue2: 
I've been having lots of lucid dreams recently, I don't know what it is..
It's great though!

----------


## woblybil

Finally a decent dream, Non lucid but good.. Its been bad lately but finally one paid off... I hate dry spells, Even if only for three days...

----------


## yuppie11975

Yeah, it's easy to become hooked on lucid.
It's frustrating when they diminish for a while ;C

----------


## Santoryu

Hey guys, been rather busy with exams and stuff so haven't been able to get on much. Thought I'd give an update, haven't been remembering much dreams lately and haven't had any success with lucid dreaming yet. But I'll keep trying.  ::D:

----------


## woblybil

Here's another way to lucid dream, Drive 500 miles nonstop, Then just recline the seat and close your eyes.... I dont know what those critters were but they sure were cute  :tongue2:

----------


## yuppie11975

How was your trip man?  :smiley: 
Thanks for checking in, Santoryu! Keep me posted  :smiley:

----------


## woblybil

The trip was ok, Sleep was sparse at best. Now I gotta get back in the groove....... I had better dreams traveling but that was from sleep deprivation which is not a really good way to go about lucid dreaming.. It was fun though  :tongue2:

----------


## yuppie11975

Glad you had fun. 
Now back to work! > :Sad: 
Just kidding, haha! I recall when I went on a holiday to Sydney I was having lucid dreams several times a night. 
I don't know what it is about travelling, but it works wonders

----------


## woblybil

Patience, I'm working on it  :Oh noes: 
I have been working on the TOTM trying for mythological creatures for men and they are few, Here's what happened so far.

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/wobl...ay-2013-46257/

I'm not deep enough in sleep when I get there and the excitement starts to wake me up wrecking the dream, As always I'm doing it the hard way....
Its like making a loaf of bread, Miss just one ingredient and you wind up with a loaf of brick  :tongue2:

----------


## yuppie11975

I know the feeling man  :tongue2: 
So you try to stay calm, and then you lose your lucidity because you're taking a passive stance on the whole thing.
Sometimes you can't win  :tongue2:

----------


## woblybil

I dunno, She winged me anyways...  :smiley:  
Those guys and gals alike on TOTM are missing their flight, And I'm not telling them over there but go visit ol "Venus on a shell"  She munches the ice cubes at parties and shes a pushover.. 
As for me I don't have time for her right now, I'm still busy with the "Sirens" until I can plow the flower gardens with their butt's.......

----------


## woblybil

Larry the Cable Guy said  "Gitter Done" So I didder  :woohoo: 

I finished up the Siren dream, Its over here..http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/wobl...d-dream-46348/

I had about a 70% failure rate trying for those stinkin Sirens anyways .....

----------


## woblybil

> Hey guys, been rather busy with exams and stuff so haven't been able to get on much. Thought I'd give an update, haven't been remembering much dreams lately and haven't had any success with lucid dreaming yet. But I'll keep trying.



Jeez, You're becoming an old timer without a lucid dream, Its not all that hard. Of course I'm retired and can afford to study three hours to know my target and then suffer a 70% failure rate but you're bound to get it when you least expect it and then say "Holy Shit" That was easy ..........

----------


## yuppie11975

I agree dude, they come out of no where!
I checked out your dream, very nice  :smiley:

----------


## woblybil

I should start a thread the opposite of yours, "The hardest way to lucid dream".   If I added  up the hours I likely have a weeks hard work invested in that ol hooker and still I didn't get to plant anything in her flower pot.
 I would start out about nine at night filling my head with it on the internet then another hour going out in AP and converting to LD just to  wind up with 7 out of 10 failures and start over again and do this all night between 90 min sleep cycles and finally get there in a morning nap because I didn't sleep all night but once I get into a quest I hate to admit defeat.  :tongue2:

----------


## yuppie11975

If good things were easy, this entire world would be filled with joy!
Keep at it  :smiley: 
Tell me how it goes

----------


## woblybil

2:00pm I DEILD'ed into rooms full of exotic carved furniture and I kept trying to trade it and theres just no possible way a room full of furniture can be turned into a girl  :tongue2:

----------


## yuppie11975

Maybe  you should do something OTHER than have sex in lucid dreams  :tongue2:

----------


## woblybil

I don't go looking for it but it seems to find me anyways  :woohoo: 
But that's two DEILD's in a row and that's what were here for , If we don't mention DEILD once in awhile the mods will say were running a gossip sheet. 
That one I didn't recall the dream before but another earlier I did...........
I didn't even try for lucid but the one before was anyways, And now with warmer weather it otter improve more yet.....Dream quality seems to improve for me with a challenge of some sort, 
I just looked at the hall and i'm at 99%, I need one point for a level up.
Better get busy and get some wings up there..

----------


## yuppie11975

Congrats on the wings and the hall points  :tongue2: 
I had a DEILD last night, where I flew up into a tree.
And all of Blink-182 happened to be on my street!
I met Tom and Mark, and said hello to Travis.

----------


## woblybil

Good deal on the DEILD man...
I needed one hall point so this otter do it........


Well now that completely sucks  :Sad:  Last night it said I had 999 hall points and 1 for a level up. Now it says 950 points and 200 for level up......  :Oh noes:

----------


## woblybil

Bumpity bump.......
Where everybody gone ?
Anyways, My dream content has gone right out the window here..I'm getting food dreams and things like this-

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/wobl...-upward-46561/ 

 I think I need another quest to get back to sanity, Like in you got me to fly without a pen and Ophie got me to find the Siren's and now it's like closing time and everybody's gone home  :Oh noes:  .... Rattz

----------


## yuppie11975

Sorry man, personal problems. 
A quest you say?  ::D: 
How about this time, rather than harassing poor innocent women...  :tongue2: 
Why don't you win one over by impressing her?!
Here are the rules:
1. You may talk to her, but not touch her until you have completed your task.
2. You to impress her, you must:
a) Show off your elemental powers: e.g; Throw a fireball, freeze water, make a tornado, whatever!
b) Fight another man for her love.
c) Conjure or attain some sort of gift for her (You must find something special, that means no breaking off a flower from the nearest tree, mister!)
3. Once this is complete, she is yours for the taking.
Not only is this interesting, I'm sure it'll heighten your sexual experience, as it's rather gratifying! 
I'm keen to see how this turns out  :tongue2:

----------


## woblybil

I didn't know smoking that stuff was legal in Australia  :woohoo: 
But that's an easy one, (Except for when)
I showed off to one by taking her up in the 172 and she flew off into the sunset with it! 
I had a a monster stomp ones pet hell-hound 25 feet into the ground and she left me!
We don't fight over women, We fight over football!
And by the time I get done I'll be worn out and trade her for a nap!
But I'll do it anyways out of desperation......Anything is better than food dreams  :tongue2:

----------


## yuppie11975

Sounds good, can't wait to hear about it!
LOL, am I the ONLY one that likes eating food in dreams?!  :tongue2:

----------


## woblybil

> am I the ONLY one that likes eating food in dreams?!



I'm talking standing in a kitchen watching thousands of plates of exotic foods pass on an assembly line.
As for myself,  I would rather gnaw on the neck of some redhead like it was a cob of corn....  :woohoo:

----------


## yuppie11975

Bloody seedy bugger  :tongue2: 
Any progress?!

----------


## woblybil

Hmmm, This may be like one of those TOTM's I go around. Like in laying an egg but to my knowledge Roosters don't lay eggs !
And I cant think of any reason I want some woman to love me but I'll try to conjure up something or go see "Izzy" the witch and tell her the problem. (And heaven forbid she falls in love with me) 
She will need to be kind of trashy and such for me to bother with and most of my regular DC's are shape shifting demons  :tongue2: 
Want me to send you some ?
 And ha, I almost got near Australia in a dream last night, I'll have to post in in my DJ.......BRB
I'm back......

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/wobl...stralia-46638/

----------


## yuppie11975

Good stuff  :smiley: 
Are you going for the TOTM next month as well....???

----------


## woblybil

Of course, I love a challenge....
And I dunit again  ::banana::  ........http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/wobl...ay-2013-46662/

----------


## yuppie11975

Very good, haha!
I like reading your dream journals  :smiley:

----------


## woblybil

Now its back to the girls, A little red haired girl, Not a kid just little has been hanging around my neck nibbling on it for the last three dreams. (Maybe making up for all the necks I have nibbled).
 I tried lucid and she nibbled, Non-Lucid she nibbled and DEILD-ing she was an absolute little bitch.. 
 Sometimes a poor boy  just can't win  :tongue2:

----------


## yuppie11975

That they can't  :tongue2:

----------


## woblybil

And to make matters worse I now have two witch DC's in my dream life.
First I found "Izzy the witch" a few months ago as a regular DC and the last two dreams I have had a 
"Ruth the Witch" that trades in weird witchcraft artifacts in antique store....Jeez.  :Oh noes:

----------


## yuppie11975

What do they normally do?  ::D:

----------


## woblybil

> What do they normally do?



Really I have never seen them do much of anything but give advice and talk a lot to other wimmen as if that's different. I suppose they can cast spells but I have never seen it 
Both of them sell and trade withchy things like crystals and drugs and artifacts,,, :tongue2: 

I use them to get kool ideas from.......

----------


## Nift

Thanks for the technique, yuppie! It's funny how sometimes just a small difference in the way you approach lucid dreams can have a dramatic impact on your success. So do you usually remain conscious as your body falls back asleep, or have you trained yourself to spontaneously realize you're dreaming after a dream has started?

----------


## yuppie11975

Hey Nift! Nice to meet you, and thanks for dropping by.  :smiley: 
Generally, the idea of DEILD is to remain aware as you fall asleep, so you essentially enter your dream conscious and lucid.
It seems like a strange concept, but once you accomplish it, you just honestly understand far better than anyone could attempt to teach you.

----------


## Nift

Okay, I just wasn't sure if WILD was what you predominantly used when going back to sleep. That's exactly what happened when I used this technique yesterday (one of the only times I've ever fallen asleep consciously). I'm looking forward to practicing this and getting better at it.

----------


## rodall

Last night i was able to wake up, but im not sure whether i woke up immediately after a dream or after my REM stopped (though it's not my last REM)
i was able to stay still and keep observing the blackness of my eyelid. Strange feeling progressively from bottom feet to head, but i was getting too excited and failed (my heart pumps fast). So i wanna ask you some questions :
Do i have to woke up immediately after a dream or is it okay if i woke up in between my REM cycles?

How do i get rid my 'excited' feeling?

Thanks  ::lol::

----------


## woblybil

> Last night i was able to wake up, but im not sure whether i woke up immediately after a dream or after my REM stopped (though it's not my last REM)
> i was able to stay still and keep observing the blackness of my eyelid. Strange feeling progressively from bottom feet to head, but i was getting too excited and failed (my heart pumps fast). So i wanna ask you some questions :
> Do i have to woke up immediately after a dream or is it okay if i woke up in between my REM cycles?
> 
> How do i get rid my 'excited' feeling?
> 
> Thanks



I wish I had those problems...  :tongue2:

----------


## DreamSnack

Good job on the instructions, but for future tutorials, I recommend spell-checking and proof reading. unfortunately, I started another method 2 days ago so I wont be able to try this, but I might come back to it and try it if the other technique doesn't work.

----------


## woblybil

Woo-Hooooo,  :woohoo: 
I got a green dot like Yuppie now....

----------


## leerveneer

I think I do this naturally sometimes. I'm pretty lazy being a teenager and can stay in bed till about 4pm on sundays. I take valerian to help me sleep and apparently it causes vivid dreams, and as I sleep so long I remember a lot more dreams. When I wake up from them I tend to be lazy and don't want to get up so I go back to sleep and spend hours in some kind of comatose half sleep state, having dreams.

----------


## yuppie11975

> Good job on the instructions, but for future tutorials, I recommend spell-checking and proof reading. unfortunately, I started another method 2 days ago so I wont be able to try this, but I might come back to it and try it if the other technique doesn't work.



Good job on being and asshole, but you forgot your apostrophe for 'won't.' 
This guide was written around a year ago, although I must be a huge douche for trying to create a guide in an effort to help others out.

----------


## woblybil

Noobies, Always the same.......

Where you gone to anyways, Every time you take off my dreams do too, Now no matter how I plan and practice I go to sleep thinking of one thing and wake up working on that damn truck, And warm weather was possa improve things but last night it froze in June...Crap !

----------


## yuppie11975

Roddal - Hey man! 
I know you're probably searching for an in-depth answer, but it'll honestly fade away as time goes on.
It's kind of like doing ANYTHING that excites you. Once you begin to practice it more and more, the novelty will wear off. That's not to say you'll get sick of lucid dreaming, just that you'll begin to calm yourself as you DEILD. In the meantime, try a mantra such as 'I will stay calm' before you go to bed or alternatively just try to reason with your brain that you need to stay chill in order to do this. You'll be fine!

Bill - Hey! How is everything?  :smiley: 
Sorry for ditching out for a bit, I've been busy with school and work! 
Dude, it's Winter here, and it's god damn freezing  :tongue2: 
Anything I can do to help you out with your dreams?
Also! Guess what?!  ::D:

----------


## woblybil

What?

(I hate to guess but at your age)  :tongue2:

----------


## yuppie11975

Hahahaha, no nothing like that!
No drugs or alcohol  :wink2: 
For school holidays in a two weeks, I get to go on vacation to Fiji!  ::D:

----------


## woblybil

Here's a quickie for ya......

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/wobl...ne-2013-47198/

----------


## yuppie11975

Well... did you return to the mirror?  :tongue2:

----------


## woblybil

No, I didn't return yet, That was just this morning, Its gonna take some work to get back there again.. First I have to become lucid then remember to find a mirror which can be elusive and focus on it up close (a foot away) until it becomes swirly and zooms in and engulfs me and then I'm in a place other than this........
 I didn't intend for Ophelia to wing me for it  but she did anyways,  I gotta wait until the time is right to pass thru a mirror although it's near the dark of the moon and what better time could there be  :SleepMeditate2:

----------


## yuppie11975

I'd likely snap out of lucidity if I were to attempt to warp through a mirror.
Sounds like a lot of pressure and stress on your 'body.'

----------


## woblybil

Yabut, If you can do it the rewards are great. .....And you will get used to standing your ground against bad things and find they diasappear at about 25  feet away..
You can pass thru the mirror non-lucid but you will be lucid as soon as you see where you are...."A place other than this"   :tongue2:  This is the land of fairy tales.........
Try it in real time, In a darkened room hold up a candle in front of your eyes,Maybe a foot away and stare at the flame intently for only a minute, Then put out your candle and close your eyes and you will see a red dot, Concentrate on it and it will zoom in and engulf you. Its the same with a mirror in a lucid dream..Get up close and concentrate on a spot a foot away and it should zoom in and engulf you and soon deposit you in a scene you cannot help but know is not real.......

----------


## Santoryu

Hey guys! It's been a while, finished my exams recently so I have way more time now to focus on lucid dreaming. My recall has been rather good since, but still haven't been able to realise I'm awake after a dream. I'll be sure to update more frequently from now on.

----------


## yuppie11975

Good to hear  :smiley: 
Are you still trying the mantras and the studying of eye lid tricks regularly?

----------


## woblybil

Last couple of nights all I been getting is lucid just before waking up and roll over to a DEILD which lasts a whole of 2 minutes..
This morning I was driving home in the dark and couldn't make the headlights work, The street lights were on dim and yellowish and I pulled over and fiddled with the truck light switches for 5 minutes without even once suspecting I might be dreaming and woke up to a DEILD at the computer that had aniimated icons running all over the desktop.. Jeez  :tongue2: 
 Things have been kinda topsy-turvy around here lately.......No real fun stuff in the daytime that might lend to a mindset for a good dream at night....So all I get is daily chore related dreams.
Its so bad I dreamed I was cleaning the cat's litter box...........

----------


## yuppie11975

LOL, that is incredibly dull.
Why don't you try something exciting in your waking life? Hopefully it'll manifest in your mind and show itself in your dreams!

----------


## Santoryu

I've tried mantras, but for some reason they just don't seem to work :/ and I forgot all about doing the eye lid trick! I'll definitely start doing it again

----------


## yuppie11975

It works a charm!
We should focus on individual elements of lucid dreaming for you, we'll see results! 
Tell me how it goes  :smiley:

----------


## woblybil

I was about ten minutes from the end of a good dream for a change when a flock of old hen's cackled over the flowers outside of my window and woke me up and I lost the entire dream, They only seem to cackle when theres more than one but they're good old hens so I don't mind..I only know it was a good dream because I was laughing in it when I woke up.... :tongue2:

----------


## yuppie11975

I tend to respond a lot to dreams as well.
Sometimes I'll experience a really upsetting dream, and I'll wake up feeling this wave of relief when it dawns on me it wasn't real.

----------


## woblybil

I was pulling a girls underpants down and they turned into the gas can for the lawn mower.......(It's a freakin conspiracy)    :Oh noes:

----------


## yuppie11975

You really don't have much luck  :tongue2:

----------


## woblybil

This is what I mean, It can only go uphill from here  :Oh noes: 

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/woblybil/bad-47638/

----------


## woblybil

Yay, A food dream  :Bliss: 

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/wobl...d-dream-47681/

----------


## yuppie11975

How'd it taste man?  :tongue2:  
Off topic: I god damn love bangers and mash!

----------


## woblybil

> How'd it taste man?  
> Off topic: I god damn love bangers and mash!



They were so wonderful I couldn't take time from eating them to bother with the mashed..
Picture this as a huge event like a sausage fair in a smoke filled glen or park with cookers and tables and smoke so thick it was hard to see and several pubs around it and true "Bangers" brought with pride by butcher shops from miles around, (not that massed produced crap from Walmart)

----------


## woblybil

Where you gone again ?  :Oh noes: 
I know your'e going to Fiji soon, I hope you have a laptop............
I had two DEILD's last night and both were so bad and uncontrollable I didn't even record them. In the last one I sat on the edge of my bed and just looked at stuff going on but could not do anything, I could change from computers to girls to fishing scenes but my legs and hands did not work to get up and get involved until finally I woke up with a thumb bent back that hurt like crazy..
Like I said before "Its a freakin conspiracy"

----------


## yuppie11975

Hey Bill!
I DO have a laptop, but it won't fit in my suitcase  :Sad: 
I'm leaving for the airport in half an hour, so I'm just dropping by to say bye to you guys!
I'll be gone for roughly a week, but I SHOULD be able to find some internet access. 
Happy lucid dreaming everyone! I'll try my best to talk to you guys, if not, I'll be back in a week.  :smiley:

----------


## woblybil

Yuppie: Maybe you're out there on Fiji having fun I hope, 
Sometimes going from AP to LD  is not the hot setup....
http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/wobl...-demons-47895/

----------


## woblybil

Looks like nobody here but us chickens.....
Anyways ther'es this if you are near a public computer...
http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/wobl...mn-damn-48014/

----------


## LogicInLife

Great job with explaining. I'll have to give it a shot!

----------


## yuppie11975

Hey guys, I'm back! How are we all?! How goes the lucid dreaming?

----------


## woblybil

> Hey guys, I'm back! How are we all?! How goes the lucid dreaming?



Whew, Activity at last, 
Waiting out another TOTM for excitement is how its going, Dreams aint too bad, Lucid's keep falling apart.
I expect accidental ones DEILD's to fall apart but not well planed hard worked for dreams. One girl success but too exotic for the public to see.
How was Fiji? Warm at least I hope  :tongue2:

----------


## yuppie11975

Fiji was good, but rather boring. It was VERY warm, yeah. I slept with the fan on all night, it was crazy  :tongue2: 
The purpose of the trip was visiting family, so that aspect was pretty shitty. Overall, it was decent though! 
So basically, you just have sex with women and hang around until the task of the month shows up?  ::lol::

----------


## woblybil

> So basically, you just have sex with women and hang around until the task of the month shows up?



Yeah, I'm really going to seed here ......... I used to Drink Beer, Have sex with women and wait around until a task showed up.....Now My bucket has a hole in it, The only women I can get are in my head..And some asshole said these are the golden years.....  :tongue2: 

Looking at the bright side, I got chased up the road by a small twister in the truck yesterday and out ran it followed by a raging thunderstorm that will ruin the fishing for another week and the rest of the day is really looking up..

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/wobl...nt-fair-48080/

If you see what I mean.....

----------


## yuppie11975

I'm glad you saved yourself by grabbing on to the fence at the very least  :tongue2: 
Jump onto online chat seeing we're both awake?  :smiley:

----------


## woblybil

In a lucid nap while you were enjoying your chocolate hangover I invented a new type of  engine which I still need to draw up, I can find no practical use for it of course. Anywhere a long thin engine is needed, Lying flat along the keel of a ship perhaps......
 :tongue2:

----------


## woblybil

The i-bot's have bugs...

Anyways. This is really how it's been for the week......The result of too much sleep I think ..

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/wobl...h-sleep-48102/

We need to advertise your thread, Deild is one of the best ways to get somewhere although if you don't recall a dream in the first place its hard to exit one....

----------


## yuppie11975

We really do need to advertise my thread, it gets incredibly poor traffic  :tongue2: 
It takes about a week to hit an extra hundred views.

----------


## woblybil

Now tell me, How do you create a spoiler, I did it once then forgot and I'll be damn'd if I see it anywhere.......

----------


## yuppie11975

Here you go:

1.jpg2.jpg3.jpg

----------


## woblybil

Ok, Thanks.. 
Now onward, I had the greatest lucid in a long time but still have to write it up and post it which may take a long time.
I did everything I planned by accident so it don't count on the wings and, went flying, got a girl quite by accident also that I cant name or there might be an accident with myself as the victim..All mixed up together but the the most fun and by far the longest I've had in quite awhile...  :tongue2: 

(Not even nasty  :tongue2:  )

----------


## woblybil

I didn't finish any tasks but it sure was fun trying..   :smiley: 

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/wobl...-fun-ld-48129/

----------


## yuppie11975

Cool man  :smiley: 
That's a really long dream!

----------


## woblybil

Alright, How'd they do it? How'd they put a spoiler in the DJ with no go advanced there ?   :Oh noes: 
The only way I can see is to post it first then copy to DJ then delete the post and maybe leave a trail of crumbs there.........(or not)
It's messy but too funny to let go by...  :tongue2:

----------


## woblybil

You gone back to Fiji? I tried t post 2 times and lost them both and gave up for awhile..
Anyways, I have been trying a new tactic..I ripped a few words from an LD hypnosis on Youtube in a soft female voice saying "Remind yourself to remember your dream" and set them 5 minutes apart in an mp3 30 minutes long with audacity then play it on Media Player to repeat very soft (subliminal) and leave it run while the computer is on doing this and that. So far in the couple days I been using it things have improved a lot for recall....

Oh-Yeah. Heres the funny one I cleaned up so I didn't need the spoiler but then found it anyways....

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/woblybil/deja-vu-48193/

Deja meaning "Been there-done that  :tongue2:

----------


## yuppie11975

That's a cool tactic, how loud is the voice?

----------


## woblybil

> That's a cool tactic, how loud is the voice?



As loud as you want it to be, It plays on Media player in the background with repeat on and set the volume where you want, I have 2 of them, one with LD meditation music which is playing now and one with just the voice for during movies etc: If you want I can send you the sound file (I think)

 For a long time I woke up with a particular steel guitar song in my head and couldnt shake it,and now I wake up with the meditation music there so it must be good for something. With head phones there are some binaural beats in there too..
The music is the LD nap part of "Curiosity" And the voice is From "Sleep Hypnosis for Lucid Dreaming" if you want to do it yourself...

Ps: I just saved the file to music from Audacity and put a shortcut on the desktop to it....

----------


## yuppie11975

How well does it work?

----------


## woblybil

I only got the idea a few days ago, The first couple it seemed to work o'k in conjunction with some other homework, Like planning, Mantras, Foods, Timing and the whole shot.. Last night I didn't do any of that and wound up with three totally useless dreams, Tumbling things with no direction or reason so bad I couldn't begin to describe what I did recall so by itself I guess it wont work miracles but In addition to standard operating procedure it  makes the engine run smoother..

----------


## yuppie11975

How's everything going?

----------


## woblybil

Well for me at least, sitting here awake at 2:30 am should be a pretty good indicator of how it's going  :Oh noes: 
It's going, No...its gone to shit! Dreams of any kind, Lucid or non are hard to come by in a natural fashion at least..
I just tried to force feed one with meditation and mantra's then fail to sleep in the end because I ate too much catfish too late at night........(Yeah, I know)

----------


## yuppie11975

Man, have you considered taking a break for a week or something? 
Clear your mind and relax?!  :smiley:

----------


## woblybil

I cleared my mind, I went over in the swamp and caught dinner......  :woohoo:

----------


## yuppie11975

Should be much more relaxed now!

----------


## woblybil

Sometimes I cant help it  :tongue2: 

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/wobl...fun-one-48489/

----------


## yuppie11975

Congratulations on the lucid dream!
Told you taking it easy would help you out  :wink2:

----------


## woblybil

> Congratulations on the lucid dream!
> Told you taking it easy would help you out



And yet another wing  :woohoo:  http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/wobl...rorists-48592/

Actually I think it has more to do with improved fishing luck......  :tongue2:

----------


## yuppie11975

lol. Might have to pump your river with fish to help your dreams  :tongue2:

----------


## woblybil

Just had a weird DEILD, It's hot'n sticky here and cool and dark in my bedroom so I went for an afternoon nap, I have no idea what I dreamed but I didn't want to get up when I woke up and then I was at the computer in a darkened room with a page up I had been looking at earlier, I had a mouse in my hand but could not see a pointer or see the mouse. I did find that the scroll knob worked and moved the page up and as areas highlighted I could left click the mouse and change the page, I couldn't pick the pages tho and soon tired of it and woke up  :tongue2:

----------


## yuppie11975

That is pretty weird. Not dream journal entry to accompany your post?

----------


## woblybil

> That is pretty weird. Not dream journal entry to accompany your post?



I'll try again, The DV site's been slow and screwy lately.

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/woblybil/weird-48737/

----------


## woblybil

I forgot this one too  :tongue2: 


http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/wobl...de-buzz-48745/

----------


## yuppie11975

Thanks for sharing, and congratulations on the wings.

----------


## Santoryu

Hey again!
I've been trying the eye trick recently and it just doesn't seem to work. I really wanna DEILD! Got any other tips that would help me notice my awakenings after a dream?

----------


## yuppie11975

We've been through mantra's and the eye thing, right?

----------


## woblybil

The dream factory is working overtime.. Maybe it's the rain........
By the way, You never did say how you made out for dreams after the sugar kick...

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/wobl...-indian-48847/

----------


## yuppie11975

I'm sorry, say again? Sugar Kick?

----------


## woblybil

> I'm sorry, say again? Sugar Kick?



Yeah, When we were on the Chat you were on a starvation diet of Chocolate'n Pepsi  ::banana::

----------


## yuppie11975

Hahaha, yeah.
Chocolate and Pepsi is always good!

----------


## Santoryu

> We've been through mantra's and the eye thing, right?



Yup, I think I may just try put an alarm on roughly 4.5 hours after sleep and then 90 mins a few times after that. Eventually, I may not need the alarm and I'll just notice myself awakening after a dream. Hopefully.

----------


## woblybil

"They're Back"    :tongue2: 
As usual summertime brings summer dreams, Much better that winter ones....

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/wobl...urchins-48983/

----------


## yuppie11975

Santoryu - That's an interesting idea actually, and I can see it working. I'm sorry we've had to go so far in terms of completing the first step, but I really hope you stick with it!  :smiley: 

Bill - How ungrateful of her, you ask her to write your name, and she can't spell even after all those chicken sandwiches you've provided. On a serious note, if you had trouble completing the task because your dream was being uncooperative, has anyone told you about dream control?

----------


## woblybil

Oh-Yeah, Dream Control....... You mean like this.  :smiley: 

8:00am I was at the town park parking lot with little round red bulbs called "Popit's" that were supposed to turn into lobsters cooking on a park stove and I went to the phone to talk to my brother and said I heard something bad sizzling and had to go and got back to the stove and Nancy H was stirring the pan and said it smelled like lobster bisque and I said that's likely what it was and we all tasted the shit and it had barley in it and she liked it so I went to get more out from the truck for her and the left side of the truck had been plowed in with snow and wrecked so I got in the right side to drive it out because it was winter on left side and summer on the right side and reached across and started it up and it went out backward over a hill and flipped over backwards and then right side up and rolled down the street and I tried the brakes and they just went to the floor and there were two brake pedals but neither worked and it rolled about a mile before it wound upon top of a sign with two legs and one had to be stuck back into the ground so it wouldn't tip over then I walked back up the hill thru town to the park to call the cops and insurance company and get a ride home to get the old green truck and fortunately began to wake up......

ps: And it's the better of two.....

----------


## Zyangur

Hey Yuppie and everyone else here  :smiley:  . How's the dreaming going?

----------


## woblybil

> Hey Yuppie and everyone else here  . How's the dreaming going?



 I dont know about Yuppie but here's how mine are going.

 I dreamed I was in Detroit alone walking at night with two guys following me and tried to call on my cell-phone and a girl came on and said my cell-phone was not going to work unless I paid five dollars for a city permit.  :Sad:

----------


## yuppie11975

> Hey Yuppie and everyone else here  . How's the dreaming going?



Hey bro, how's it going? <3
Long time no hear!

----------


## CosmicMember44

Um hi yuppie.

I took a break from dreaming and thought about getting back but still the same problems.
I am not doing anything wrong. I took a nap today, dream process as normal. After waking up i concentrated on a dream scene NOTHING HAPPENS i am thinking maybe this technique is not for everyone the best i've got is a simple vibration. Im going discouraged.

----------


## CosmicMember44

Um hi yuppie.

I took a break from dreaming and thought about getting back but still the same problems.
I am not doing anything wrong. I took a nap today, dream process as normal. After waking up i concentrated on a couple different dream scenes and tried creating my own but NOTHING HAPPENS its always the same with this. I am thinking maybe this technique is not for everyone the best i've got is simple vibrations. Im slowly feeling discouraged.

----------


## yuppie11975

> Um hi yuppie.
> 
> I took a break from dreaming and thought about getting back but still the same problems.
> I am not doing anything wrong. I took a nap today, dream process as normal. After waking up i concentrated on a dream scene NOTHING HAPPENS i am thinking maybe this technique is not for everyone the best i've got is a simple vibration. Im going discouraged.



The fact that you've experienced that vibration indicates to me that this technique may indeed be for you. We all start small, and a vibration was the first thing I experienced before a DEILD. What do you mean by 'nothing happens' when you concentrate on your dream scene?

----------


## CosmicMember44

The vibrations are nothing exceptional just the same as you get from first going to bed and getting closer to sleep just some tilting.

And yeah nothing happens i always hear a ringing noise in my head its tinnitus to put it simply nothing else.
And some flashing colors appear simultaneously, dont get me wrong tho cause its nothing like dream reentry and it disappears as fast as it came then blackness and i know i didnt get no dream.  ::?: 

Also exactly how long are you supposed to wait? It is supposed to take just some seconds up to a few minutes right, otherwise the rem is over?

Your'e just supposed to visualize and wait for the dream to come after waking up at night? Cause this dont seem that simple.

----------


## yuppie11975

The transitional element of a DEILD can range anywhere from a few seconds to a few minutes. The important thing is that you ensure you're focused and that you maintain a calm psych. You can choose either a scene from your last dream (Easier to acquire without waking yourself up from excessive thinking) or you can choose your own scene (Subjectively easier to use because it's your choice/also convenient to use your desired environment once inside dream.)
From there it's a matter of thinking about your chosen scene, and just relaxing. Allowing yourself to enter the dream.
What do you have trouble with specifically?

----------


## TehDalek

I can confirm that DEILD is probably the easiest way to lucid dream. I had 2 DEILDs just this morning. To better explain, I woke up from one dream, then realized I still had 1-2 hours left of normal sleep. I went back to bed a bit later, and started dreaming. I noticed it was a dream not too far in, and started doing stuffs. When I awoke a bit later, I decided I was not done with the dream, so I went right back in. I continued where I left off, but didn't stabilize. It only lasted about 4 minutes, but it had decent vividness. I woke up again and did another DEILD. This one I made sure was vivid. I still didn't try to prolong the dream. This too only lasted about 4 minutes. I awoke this time and looked at the clock. It had been enough time for sleeping(9 1/2 to 10 hours or so).  Each lucid lasted about 10 minutes in real life, but only about 3-4 minutes in dream time. I have this a lot. I am not sure if the dreams are short due to it being at the end of my sleep schedule, or because I didn't anchor myself in the dream well enough. Either way, DEILD is an excellent technique.

----------


## yuppie11975

Thanks TahDalek, I appreciate the reference.
DEILD really is a great all around technique, I think the biggest pro is how efficient it is. It requires minimal effort, the biggest element is simply the practical part after you wake up. 
Also, please tell me your name is derived from Dr Who.

----------


## TehDalek

My name is indeed from Doctor Who.

----------


## CosmicMember44

EXTERMINAAAAAAATE!!
Dr.who is just chill.

Lol  :tongue2: 

My problem is that i dont simply transition and i never feel like i am about to
I have a bit of excitement issues but i can for a bit cope with it. Most of the time i am so into the border of sleep and awake that i barely notice my body but yet nothing.

----------


## VashtaNerada

I just realised I have been using DEILD many times already, but not to lucid dream!

----------


## CosmicMember44

Weeping angel? :tongue2:

----------


## yuppie11975

> I just realised I have been using DEILD many times already, but not to lucid dream!



How so?

----------


## yuppie11975

> EXTERMINAAAAAAATE!!
> Dr.who is just chill.
> 
> Lol 
> 
> My problem is that i dont simply transition and i never feel like i am about to
> I have a bit of excitement issues but i can for a bit cope with it. Most of the time i am so into the border of sleep and awake that i barely notice my body but yet nothing.



Okay man, I have a few suggestions.

a) Chill the ---- out.
Relax, and be confident with yourself. It sounds deceptively simple, but one of the best things you can do to assist yourself in lucid dreaming is to take a broader perspective on the whole process. You've said yourself you get excited, and it sounds like you maintain a slightly negative outlook on what happens. If you persist with that kind of view, it's going to greatly hinder your results. If you're going to attempt to DEILD, do it with a fresh perspective, and try to clear your head of any past efforts. Carry through only your experience, and positive thoughts. I know it's irritating to be told 'Just relax man' because you're eager to have a DEILD, but you have to do what you have to do. If you take this advice into account, I can guarantee you'll see some great results.

b) Affirm your desires and your plan.
The best way to tackle a DEILD is to know exactly what you need to do, and plan ahead. If you're having trouble transitioning, then think about WHY this is. Are you having trouble getting to sleep? Are you simply falling asleep without transitioning? Once you're aware of your flaws, you can tweak and adjust them in order to achieve success. Think o it like this: 
A man wants to perform better in his annual running competition and come first.
He begins to analyse his actions, and aims to improve his technique. 
He notices his breathing method needs to be refined, he needs to adjust his footing, and stand taller. 
He takes these errors, and he fixes them. He improves, quite simply, because he's fixed what was holding him back.
If your flaws are preventing you from a DEILD, an you eradicate them, then there will be nothing stopping you.

I hope this helps. Please tell me how it goes!

----------


## Zyangur

> Hey bro, how's it going? <3
> Long time no hear!



Good  ::D:  . I've actually been on and off with my motivation for LDing lately, but I've decided to really focus now. LDing has been something that is important to me, but I've been neglecting it, and I really want to get back into it. I'm not stopping this time.  :smiley:

----------


## CosmicMember44

Well i know i have to distract myself somehow as waiting for the dream to come does not work.
It takes some time for me to fall asleep and never have i fallen asleep trying to deild after waking up.

But i am gonna try and find another way around this. lm supposed to be close now anyway. 
Thanks for the advice im going to figure it out.  :Shades wink: 

Gonna update if anything comes up.

----------


## yuppie11975

Cool guys, tell me how it goes!

----------


## Pinkey209

Very nice guide. I came here because I am eager and very interested in Lucid Dreaming and Astral Projection. I will definitley try this method out. Thank you!

----------


## yuppie11975

Thanks mate, tell me how it goes!

----------


## CosmicMember44

I have jumped a little in and out but i thing its going alright.
I wake up calm and not stressed out i use the mantra " be calm i will be calm" (in another language).

It helps but i seem to forget what it is i am trying to do which is to deild and i feel groggy and like my previous dream have not ended yet. Not really aware that i woke up either since switching my mantra for laying still.

When i took a nap today at 11o clock i had a pretty vivid and intense dream just like earlier that night. It was like the dream had reached a point where i felt as i woke up laying in bed. I barely opened my eyes just to remember to keep them closed, right then as if a force dragged me up from bed back down and so on. The scene faded and i was in another dream until i woke up. 

This awakening felt different from when i fully woke up in the end. I barely felt my body. Could this have been a transition into another dream right away or just a part of the dream all together? 
The same transition tingie happned before but i have doubts....?

----------


## yuppie11975

That sounds like a perfect indication of a transitional moment  :smiley: 
The first time I experienced that, I had my first DEILD like a week later. 
Sounds like you're definitely on the right track! Congratulations on achieving this, it's not an easy task.

----------


## CosmicMember44

Wow cool.  :Shades wink: 

I was not sure if it was a dream or if i really woke up because i really culdnt tell.  ::?: 
And such quick transitions dont ever happen to me as i am aware of so its kinda... New.

But its getting better i think i just have to focus on finding more micro awakenings than 2-3 a night and visualization.  ::banana:: 

But i have a question: i think this was an astral projection, and in that case could you call that a deild induced dream? Or then was it just a step closer to the goal?

----------


## yuppie11975

Astral projection? 
Don't take offence to this, but I personally don't believe in AP. 

However, in regards to your question about whether you had a lucid dream, it's hard to say. There's generally that grey area when people aren't sure, and to be honest I'm inclined to say 'no.' Simply because when you have your first proper lucid dream you go 'I had a lucid dream.' You KNOW when you've had one. If you get what I mean.
Although, you could have had a minor one. Try applying the events you experienced to the following criteria: 

Were you conscious during your dream? Did you feel an aspect of control? Did you wake up feeling you'd had a lucid dream? Did you feel 'pumped' when you woke?

----------


## woblybil

Hey, Howya doin down there... I been busy running around the country for a couple weeks..I really missed this place. I got a few fails into TOTM but it's been slow, It otter pick up now.....

----------


## yuppie11975

Hey man, good to have you back!
Was wondering where you got off to. I hope your dreams pick up!

----------


## woblybil

This place is funny, All my Achievements are missing and your green dot is too...
Dreamwise, (Shudder) I had the first nightmare in many years.....I gotta stop watching those Armageddon movies.

----------


## yuppie11975

What was your nightmare about?

----------


## woblybil

> What was your nightmare about?



Armageddon I think, at night a very big house caught fire on a hill in the distance then spread to others then they collapsed into liquid fire and it flowed fast down the hill toward me like a burning tidal wave and as I backed away I tripped and fell backward into the void and then awake, Kinda scary..  :Oh noes:

----------


## woblybil

Got any idea where our achievements are going to ?

----------


## woblybil

Finally and its about time too...


http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/wobl...b-right-50158/

----------


## yuppie11975

No idea mate.
The best thing I can do is direct you to the meta forum, where you should post a query. 

Meta Forum

----------


## CHiLLEN

I will try this out yuppie, and let you know how I go.

Thanks for sharing.

----------


## yuppie11975

> I will try this out yuppie, and let you know how I go.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.



I wish you the best of luck man.
I look forward to hearing how it goes

----------


## CHiLLEN

Tried this morning, but kept waking up with my eyes open. 

I'll keep trying for at least a month (every night). 

''I WILL succeed''  :smiley:

----------


## yuppie11975

You can't expect miracles on your first shot!
Just ensure you're using the mantra's, and maintaining the positive attitude you've demonstrated.

----------


## LemonPartiez

I might give this method a go... heard many good things about it so far.

First step will by far be the hardest as I even struggle to wake up with an alarm during the night  :tongue2: 

Great and simple-ish guide to read!

----------


## CHiLLEN

> You can't expect miracles on your first shot!
> Just ensure you're using the mantra's, and maintaining the positive attitude you've demonstrated.



Will do!  :smiley:

----------


## CHiLLEN

I had to read through your tips again, cause I was waking with my eyes closed!! but.. My mind was playin with my head.
I felt as if, i had woken up earlier and failed, then when I succeeded the next time, I felt as if I never went to sleep.. Lol doh! (This happened multiple times this morning)

As you said in your tips, trust your self and that your mind will play tricks on you. 

Mantras are very strong, I couldn't believe it was working within 1-2 nights (to keep my eyes closed as I awake)

I've been setting multiple alarms for after 6+ hours of sleep to give myself a few chances. If I'm getting not much success, I'll try without alarms.

----------


## yuppie11975

Yeah, I find alarms are pretty disruptive.. 
I'm glad you appreciate mantra's, they're dope as fuck!

----------


## CHiLLEN

> Yeah, I find alarms are pretty disruptive.. 
> I'm glad you appreciate mantra's, they're dope as fuck!



Your not wrong there!

Tried again this morning and I was a bit lazy and not remembering to DEILD (Think I tried for DEILD at least once or twice). I think I was too focused on recall, cause my last few nights have been too much focused on DEILD, and I really want my recall strong as I'm only just starting to Lucid Dream again.

One plus out of this morning session was that I hit sleep paralysis for the first time, ever. Wow what a trip that was, it was awesome.. I was hearing noises, tingly sensation and the visual was there a bit. I had my eyes open at one point and thought I should better close them. 

My favorite part had to be the sensation of my head swaying side to side lol, now that was cool. 
I broke sleep paralysis by swallowing unfortunately.. and didn't really need to swallow, I just wanted to see if I could. I kind of struggled to swallow as well.

Can you enter a dream with your eyes open while in sleep paralysis?

The whole thing was weird on how it happened. I'm sure I moved my arm, and kind of flopped it off of the pillow onto the bed, which bought on sleep paralysis.
My arm may have just flopped off by itself from the sleep paralysis kicking in maybe?

Might have to experiment with flopping my arm off of the bed/pillow from time to time, to hopefully bring on sleep paralysis.

----------


## woblybil

> Yeah, I find alarms are pretty disruptive.. 
> I'm glad you appreciate mantra's, they're dope as fuck!



Alarms wake me up..
Its not the alarm that does the dirt tho, It's the moving and distraction to turn the goddam thing off by which time both recall and DEILD are right out the window..........

----------


## CHiLLEN

> Alarms wake me up..
> Its not the alarm that does the dirt tho, It's the moving and distraction to turn the goddam thing off by which time both recall and DEILD are right out the window..........



If you have an iPhone/iPod touch, you can do this.

You can record your voice as an alarm. For example, mine says do not move x2, recall your dream x2 and then I add a 20 min silent track on the end of it. The reason for 20 min silent track is because the alarm on iPhone's are looped (it keeps repeating) but if you don't turn your alarm off it mutes itself after 10 or so mins. So when it reaches the 20 min mark and loops over to start from start, it'll be muted and won't wake you up  :wink2: 

I'm going to make a thread soon on how to do this, so if your interested let me know.

----------


## woblybil

I didn't mention that I wake up every 90 minutes anyways......   ::banana::

----------


## woblybil

DEILD-Heartburn.....
5:00pm I went to a pizza lunch party and afterward needed a pizza nap but the pizza dreams were fitfull and I started to wake up and rolled it over into a DEILD

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/wobl...artburn-50342/

----------


## CosmicMember44

Things are not going very well on my sidenote.

I cant get to it just waking up on my bed, i aint that good with visualization but when i use it nothing happen. And my heartbeat aint taking the leading role all the time and i dont see it as the biggest fault, i may be waking up after my rem is over? And not in it?

I need some magic guys, i dont think ive ever been close.

----------


## CHiLLEN

> Things are not going very well on my sidenote.
> 
> I cant get to it just waking up on my bed, i aint that good with visualization but when i use it nothing happen. And my heartbeat aint taking the leading role all the time and i dont see it as the biggest fault, i may be waking up after my rem is over? And not in it?
> 
> I need some magic guys, i dont think ive ever been close.



How long have you been trying to DEILD?

I'm assuming your waking up with your eyes closed and not moving at all?

I've been trying to DEILD for about 4 days now, I've come close but still haven't got it yet.

One thing that may help you is, when you awaken with your eyes closed and not moving, do your visualizing, if that fails, roll over with eyes closed and maybe your body will trigger to fall sleep? It happened to me tonight, but I must have been to groggy to complete the DEILD.

Depending on how long you have been trying with Yuppies tutorial, if you're not getting anywhere after some time, maybe start experimenting. This tutorial might need some tweaking for you.

Good luck man! Don't give up!

----------


## CHiLLEN

> I didn't mention that I wake up every 90 minutes anyways......



Cool Cool, no probs.  ::thumbup:: 

You wake up every 90 mins naturally?

----------


## woblybil

> Cool Cool, no probs. 
> 
> You wake up every 90 mins naturally?



 I started it with a Mantra a long time ago and now I cant stop it short of a gulp of Nyquil which makes me sleep all night but murders recall and I walk around zombie-fied  half of the next  day........

----------


## CosmicMember44

Thanks CHILLEN AU i will try and test it out.
I dont know about Yuppies guide. Most deild guides have about the same layout but focuses on some particular way of transitioning.

I was just feeling like i was not getting some parts of the technique down right.
I will be back with something new.

And yes i can wake up still and eyes closed
;/

----------


## CHiLLEN

> I started it with a Mantra a long time ago and now I cant stop it short of a gulp of Nyquil which makes me sleep all night but murders recall and I walk around zombie-fied  half of the next  day........



I will be wary of what I wish for in Mantras haha  :tongue2:

----------


## CHiLLEN

> Thanks CHILLEN AU i will try and test it out.
> I dont know about Yuppies guide. Most deild guides have about the same layout but focuses on some particular way of transitioning.
> 
> I was just feeling like i was not getting some parts of the technique down right.
> I will be back with something new.
> 
> And yes i can wake up still and eyes closed
> ;/



Keep on keeping on dude, I'm sure you'll find something that works for you eventually. 

Stay positive, and you will succeed  :smiley:  Let us all know things progress man.

----------


## yuppie11975

Going well guys. 
Keep at it, it sounds like you're making progress! 
Tell me how it goes

----------


## CHiLLEN

An update,

I achieved a DEILD. I'm so pumped right now.. I couldn't believe how easy it was for me. 

I went out and bought myself a sleeping mask to help with keeping the day light out of my vision, and to also aid in keeping my eyes closed.

It was a weird night to say the least. I was laying in bed and I heard foot steps that sounded exactly like dog foot steps. I was tripping a little, cause I knew Rex (My dog) was under the blankets in my bedroom. I thought to myself, maybe it's my other dog that passed away earlier this year, and that he may have been a spirit/ghost now. I felt something jump up onto the bed at the back of me. I stayed still and eventually put my hand under the blankets to check if Rex was under the blankets, and he was.

WTF was that about lol? Could it have been a false awakening? Sleep Paralysis?

Anyways, I woke up later that morning again. I stayed completely still, with my eyes closed. I started to see out of my eyes, into my bedroom. I knew this wasn't right, as I had a sleeping mask on. I lost the vision, so I zoned out again to bring on the visions, and it worked. I focused on the vivid scene of my room, and noticed speckles through out my vision. I figured it was time to try and transition into the dream, so I urged myself to get my dream body up and it worked! I checked both hands, and each hand had 6 fingers.

My penis got the better of me, and I couldn't help myself but to imagine a nice looking chick In my bedroom as I walked back in there. The rest is history lol.

----------


## woblybil

> An update,
> 
> 
> My penis got the better of me, and I couldn't help myself but to imagine a nice looking chick In my bedroom as I walked back in there. The rest is history lol.



See there Yuppie, I'm not alone  :tongue2: 

Oh yeah, When you gonna get back to winging it again ?...This one otter pass with flying colors.....

Fail #1
(The Dream) I first noticed I was dreaming when I was landing an airplane that looked like it was built by Fred & Barney with most of the important dodads missing and they 

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/wobl...-fail-1-50453/

 I thought  I would be first but no, Somebody beat me already ...
9/04 	   I hope a girls beach changing house will do  :smiley: 
3:30am For the sake of the task I figured it would be easy to raid the beach house at a state park lake where I used to work part time, It seemed as soon as my head hit the pillow 

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/wobl...ls-side-50454/

----------


## CHiLLEN

> See there Yuppie, I'm not alone



Haha! I'm like a freakin' dog on heat.

Lets see if I can try and complete my tasks next time lol!

----------


## yuppie11975

Don't do anything too productive guys  :wink2: 
Not like there's anything else to do in Lucid's but bang hot chicks! 

Dude, congratulations by the way. 
False awakenings are often a common associate of DEILD's. Not to mention, what you detailed above is a classic case of HH. 
I always experience this kind of stuff when I'm DEILD-ing. (Pulsating vibrations, footsteps, noises, etc.)

----------


## CosmicMember44

CHILLEN AU

How is that possible?!

Is it because you have previous dreaming experience?

You do remember your dreams pretty good i believe.
Did you have to visualize? And are you any good at that?

What made it feel that easy and did you not feel any groggy?

I gratulate you man.
But man that was fast... 3-5 weeks?

I've woken up many times after a dream had ended and never have i still been so connected to my dream. As you saw your room clearly through the sleep mask.
Or did you get lucid right at the end of the dream like the original easier method?

----------


## fogelbise

I have had a few DEILDs. I just use it when I think about it but I plan to use MILD to make DEILD a regular part of my strategy.

CosmicMember44, Hej! I feel for you man. Are you doing anything else on a daily basis to supplement your DEILD attempts? Like MILD, 
WBTB, self awareness?

----------


## CHiLLEN

> CHILLEN AU
> 
> How is that possible?!
> 
> Is it because you have previous dreaming experience?
> 
> You do remember your dreams pretty good i believe.
> Did you have to visualize? And are you any good at that?
> 
> ...



How is it possible that I had a DEILD after such a short time of trying, you mean? I had been trying for 4 or so days before I achieved it.

I've had previous dreaming experience from 3 or so years ago (only did lucid dreaming for a couple of months back then), but only focused on DILD and WBTB+Rhythm Napping. I tried to WBTB+WILD with no luck, I'm not the WILD'ing type I think. A lot of my DILD's were from random RC's, because I did them a lot during the day, maybe 1 every 5-10 mins (Not recommended, probably a bad thing to just do RC's all the time, without really questioning reality, as I did)

My dream recall is decent, but could be better! Some mornings good, some average.

I have poor visualizing skills. I can only hold images for a second or 2 in my head before my mind wanders, or the image breaks on me.

What made it quite easy was that the image just popped out in front of me. If I didn't have a sleep mask on, I would have thought I woke up. Maybe get yourself a sleeping mask (I bought a cheapo for $2), so you don't get fooled by thinking you have woke up.

I wasn't that groggy the first time, but I was super relaxed and could have fallen asleep easily if I tried. The first time I did the DEILD, I let myself zone out, as if I was about to sleep, for a second or two, which bought the vision back on. Once I saw the vision I focused on it until it was vivid, then I transitioned. I didn't get lucid at the end of any of my dreams before achieving the DEILD's.

I achieved another DEILD this morning, but I had to work for it. I woke up and tried to do the method I used with my previous method, which is zone out for a couple seconds to bring on any kind of image. Same thing happened but less vivid, I could see through my mask but only a little, the vision was poor. I forced myself into the scene and tried to get up. As I got up I floated back into my bed, so I tried again and it worked. I did a RC, and now was lucid. I woke up 10 seconds later cause I got a bit of a shock when I noticed a shadow walking towards me.

To tell you the truth. Both of my DEILD's have been from just waking up with my eyes closed and not moving (I think this mornings I may have even rolled over). I didn't even think of the dream I just had, all I did was try to fall asleep for a few seconds (zoning out), which bought on the image of seeing through my mask. My mask has pretty much helped me get both DEILD's. Both of my DEILD's were 2 days apart, so I'm hoping for a lot more to come, and I can share my experience a little more, which may help you. 

I'll share a little story about me, which might give you some hope that almost anybody can lucid dream. I was born with an arachnoid cyst on my brain, this is a common thing, about %10 of people have them(which is harmless to them) but only a few of the unlucky ones get symptoms, like myself. I could be here forever explaining my symptoms, but a main one is concentration. I find it hard to follow convocation etc, or even repeat mantras. If I'm not putting 100% focus on what I'm saying in my mantras, Ill start saying the wrong shit lol. Reason why I'm telling you this, is because of my limitations to concentrating on a DEILD etc, you don't need a hell of a lot to achieve it. It's pretty simple once you do it. Don't give up my friend  :smiley: 

I'm very passionate about LDing, because I want to strengthen my weaknesses, such as social skills, public speaking etc. Maybe my passion helps me? I'm not sure.
You seem like you're really wanting that first LD. so I'm assuming you're passionate about it, which is a good thing. Keep your confidence up. As soon as you get that first one under your belt, that will probably take your confidence to another level and you will get LD's more regularly.

WBTB w/ Rhythm Napping got me a LD on the first shot. Maybe try that to break your LDing drought?

----------


## CHiLLEN

> Don't do anything too productive guys 
> Not like there's anything else to do in Lucid's but bang hot chicks! 
> 
> Dude, congratulations by the way. 
> False awakenings are often a common associate of DEILD's. Not to mention, what you detailed above is a classic case of HH. 
> I always experience this kind of stuff when I'm DEILD-ing. (Pulsating vibrations, footsteps, noises, etc.)



I totally agree lol. Once I start getting a few more LD's under my belt, i'll start focusing on other things lol. I'll promise myself, the next time I LD, I don't bang chicks  :tongue2: 

Thanks for answering about the HH etc, what a trip out.

----------


## woblybil

> I totally agree lol. Once I start getting a few more LD's under my belt, i'll start focusing on other things lol. I'll promise myself, the next time I LD, I don't bang chicks 
> .



Dont make promises you cant keep  :woohoo:

----------


## CosmicMember44

I feel like i am missing out on something when i try to deild..

Fogelbise, i never used any other techniques in my deild attempts.
For me i see no need really dont see a reason for me to since i practice deild only for now.
Even if i i realized i was dreaming before the dream ended i would only wake up and stay still with my intention very clear in my mind.
I aint sure about wbtb i use it when i fail an attempt wake up go to the bathroom and back to bed.
Please tell me if i didnt write something down?

I already wake up still so i try only to visualize and hopefully something will come out of it.
But nope im missing out on something.

And CHILLEN AU thanks:-) and yes i do really want that deild which is why i wont give up on the the technique.

I do have a sleeping mask but i quit using it since i am not that good realizing the dream in the dream:*)
You give good evidence that you can make it out with a lucid without trying to work on it all that hard, and that made my day ::-P: 

But i still believe im missing out on some stuff.
It has to do something with the way i wake up im sure of it.
Ive never had any good results most of them here has. I dont understand why but before i tried to deild and when i finally did it i could already wake up still in early mornings i only practiced to be able to do it at night time too.:-S

Whatever, i think my body have already past by its rem sleep after i wake up that must be why i dont get any HH or anything else.

----------


## CHiLLEN

> I feel like i am missing out on something when i try to deild..
> 
> Whatever, i think my body have already past by its rem sleep after i wake up that must be why i dont get any HH or anything else.



Have you experimented with waking up by an alarm at random times that will turn off by it's self after a short moment? You may be right, you could be waking up after REM.





> I do have a sleeping mask but i quit using it since i am not that good realizing the dream in the dream:*)



Now that you say that, I am too having a few issues now that I think about it. I've been moving around when I wake up, or maybe opening my eyes. For some reason, my success rate of not moving with eyes closed has gone down. Funny enough, I'm still getting DEILDS though, but just wonder if I go back to my old routine without the mask, I may get them easier?

Have you tried upon awakening, rolling over with eyes closed into a comfortable position, then focusing on the DEILD? I think one of my 2 DEILD's happened from doing that.

It's great that you're staying positive and putting your heart into achieving that first LD. Keep on trying my friend, you will get this.

----------


## Rozollo

Can someone give me advice on how to naturally wake after REM cycles? Even just a general tip for like WILD or WBTB would be awesome.

----------


## CHiLLEN

> Can someone give me advice on how to naturally wake after REM cycles? Even just a general tip for like WILD or WBTB would be awesome.



Have you tried using mantras before Tiresias?

I would suggest something on the lines of ''I awaken after every REM cycle''

----------


## woblybil

> Have you tried using mantras before Tiresias?
> 
> I would suggest something on the lines of ''I awaken after every REM cycle''



Ditto.. A simple mantra otter do it but be careful what you wish for, Now I wake after every dream and wish I didnt.
The only way I can sleep more than 90 minutes nowadays is by using some drug with a name I can't pronounce...

----------


## CHiLLEN

> Ditto.. A simple mantra otter do it but be careful what you wish for, Now I wake after every dream and wish I didnt.
> The only way I can sleep more than 90 minutes nowadays is by using some drug with a name I can't pronounce...



Have you tried reversing the mantra? 

I guess no one that DEILD's etc want to not wake up during the night, but maybe experiment with some mantras that help you wake up less throughout the night?

----------


## fogelbise

> I feel like i am missing out on something when i try to deild..
> 
> Fogelbise, i never used any other techniques in my deild attempts.
> For me i see no need really dont see a reason for me to since i practice deild only for now.
> Even if i i realized i was dreaming before the dream ended i would only wake up and stay still with my intention very clear in my mind.



Cool...you are bound to succeed eventually... or is your lucid count=0 wrong? That last sentence above sounded like you have realized that you were dreaming towards the end of a dream and that would meet the definition of having a lucid dream.  :smiley: 





> I aint sure about wbtb i use it when i fail an attempt wake up go to the bathroom and back to bed.
> Please tell me if i didnt write something down?
> 
> I already wake up still so i try only to visualize and hopefully something will come out of it.
> But nope im missing out on something.
> 
> And CHILLEN AU thanks:-) and yes i do really want that deild which is why i wont give up on the the technique.
> 
> I do have a sleeping mask but i quit using it since i am not that good realizing the dream in the dream:*)
> ...

----------


## CosmicMember44

I always believed you woke up at the end of every dream?  :tongue2: 

Fogelbise Nonono you got it all wrong.

"Zero" mean just "Zero"  haha . ::D: 

What i meant was how i have problems to stay still at night when i wake up. (since your passing NREM).

But early morning REM plays a big part so its easier to wake up  and realize you awoke.
I was always still when i woke up in the morning since before starting my mantras and was not aware of how efficent it was for this technique.

Well CHILLEN AU you dont have to not move or open your eyes all the time dont make it a bad habbit.
Its more important to be calm and relaxed, to consider the way you wish to transition.
But do it help to relax your body somehow by doing that?
Im gonna test it out but hopefully my blanket wont fall down.  :Cheeky:

----------


## CHiLLEN

> Well CHILLEN AU you dont have to not move or open your eyes all the time dont make it a bad habbit.
> Its more important to be calm and relaxed, to consider the way you wish to transition.
> 
> But do it help to relax your body somehow by doing that?
> Im gonna test it out but hopefully my blanket wont fall down.



You're right. 

Been getting a bit frustrated. I've been struggling over the passed few days of staying still. Gotta stay positive  :smiley: 

What do you mean by your blanket? Do cover your window to keep the light out of your room or something?

----------


## Rozollo

> Have you tried using mantras before Tiresias?
> 
> I would suggest something on the lines of ''I awaken after every REM cycle''



Tried this last night with the simple mantra "I will wake up after my dreams." I remember waking up three times, and I remembered three dreams vividly last night. Gonna try this a bunch more.

----------


## CHiLLEN

> Tried this last night with the simple mantra "I will wake up after my dreams." I remember waking up three times, and I remembered three dreams vividly last night. Gonna try this a bunch more.



Congratulations!  :smiley: 

It seemed to work for you the way you said your mantra, but it may work better if you say it differently. 
When you write I "will", it isn't convincing the subconscious properly, where as saying "I wake up after every dream", it convinces your mind that you do in fact wake up after every dream.

I too use to say I "will" in my mantras and it worked fine, but I changed it,  to make sure im getting  the maximum effect from a mantra.

It's up too you, maybe experiment without the "will" and see if you get better/worse results. 

Again, congratulations on the mantra success  :smiley:

----------


## CosmicMember44

Well i sleep with only my blanket since its too hot if i where to put something inside the blanket (cant figure out what you call it).  :Cheeky: 

Anyway it might fall off the bed when i plan to roll over since its then very light.
It has nothingbto do with the light outside just the weight of the blanket soccumbs to mine and fall to the floor.

But can i ask?
CHILLEN AU and fogelbise do you usually wake up at the end of your drems?
Because you have to wake before your rem ends no? How do you perceive your awakenings?
Or did i already ask this questione?

----------


## CHiLLEN

> But can i ask?
> CHILLEN AU and fogelbise do you usually wake up at the end of your drems?
> Because you have to wake before your rem ends no? How do you perceive your awakenings?
> Or did i already ask this questione?



I'm not sure, Cosmic. I wake up randomly and wake up to alarms through out the night, to give me extra attempts at DEILD technique. I'm not sure if I wake and realise after my dreams. 

Not 100% on the REM ending question. I think your right. I'm still a novice to lucid dreaming. Just started reading Exploring the World of Lucid Dreaming - Stephen LaBerge. 


How do I perceive my awakenings. Not sure what you mean.

----------


## CosmicMember44

Well it must feel nice to have your first deild all cleared up.
that way you should know more easily what works best or better than something else.

----------


## fogelbise

> But can i ask?
> CHILLEN AU and fogelbise do you usually wake up at the end of your drems?
> Because you have to wake before your rem ends no? How do you perceive your awakenings?
> Or did i already ask this questione?



Well I don't try to wake up after every dream because of this:





> Ditto.. A simple mantra otter do it but be careful what you wish for, Now I wake after every dream and wish I didnt.
> The only way I can sleep more than 90 minutes nowadays is by using some drug with a name I can't pronounce...



BrandonBoss is very good at waking up after each dream and/or REM cycle I believe. He might be a better person to ask.

For me, I wake up after some dreams and it is kind of like that feeling where you wake up after a good dream or wake up thinking about a dream that really stuck in my mind. Or, when you have a lucid dream and realize that you're waking up sometimes you can re-enter the dream. I think you still have to be in an REM cycle, but I'm not sure of the technicals.

----------


## CHiLLEN

> Well it must feel nice to have your first deild all cleared up.
> that way you should know more easily what works best or better than something else.



It's great to know that I can DEILD, but it does get frustrating when you DEILD twice in 3 days, and then none for 6 days. 

Recall isn't as good at the moment because I'm trying to DEILD every time I awaken, and trying to fall back asleep if its unsuccessful. It's bothering me a bit, so I might just try not moving or opening my eyes just for recall purposes. Maybe I'll get DEILDS this way too  :smiley:

----------


## woblybil

> so I might just try not moving or opening my eyes just for recall purposes. Maybe I'll get DEILDS this way too



I have found I cannot have both recall and DEILD unless I can coddle whats left of my confused mind into continuing the previous dream with DEILD and then recalling both.....

----------


## CHiLLEN

> I have found I cannot have both recall and DEILD unless I can coddle whats left of my confused mind into continuing the previous dream with DEILD and then recalling both.....



I will let you know how I go  :wink2:

----------


## CHiLLEN

woblybil, I see what you mean. Its harder to DEILD and remember the previous dream, but! it came to me later on after my 3rd successful DEILD.
Another way I could use it, is as soon as I awaken, try remember my dream, then DEILD (If that fails) at least I have a dream written down. Win Win.

Here's my DEILD I had this morning. I tried something different this morning (Sleep breathing/Deep Breathing), which may help some of you that are looking to DEILD and still haven't achieved one yet. Check it out!

3rd Successful DEILD - Dream Journals

----------


## fogelbise

> woblybil, I see what you mean. Its harder to DEILD and remember the previous dream, but! it came to me later on after my 3rd successful DEILD.
> Another way I could use it, is as soon as I awaken, try remember my dream, then DEILD (If that fails) at least I have a dream written down. Win Win.
> 
> Here's my DEILD I had this morning. I tried something different this morning (Sleep breathing/Deep Breathing), which may help some of you that are looking to DEILD and still haven't achieved one yet. Check it out!
> 
> 3rd Successful DEILD - Dream Journals



Nice work persevering & success! Can you tell us more about how you use sleep breathing and deep breathing to help you along?

----------


## CHiLLEN

> Nice work persevering & success! Can you tell us more about how you use sleep breathing and deep breathing to help you along?



Thanks fogelbise. 

I'm not 100% if my breathing was kind of on autopilot and I was tricked into thinking I was actually doing it intentionally, but I'm pretty certain I was controlling it.
All I really did was breath in more then normal and push out with a bit of force, not over doing it, but forceful. I think I did this from the start of when I attempted to DEILD, which brought on little sensations/vibrations. Then a scene in the distance appeared, as if I was looking through a tunnel, with light at the end of it. I think the scene got lost, so I continued with the breathing (I think I started breathing with a bit more force, as I was desperate for the scene to re-appear. Not sure if the extra force was needed, but it worked anyway) and the scene re-appeared to a full blown dream scene. I then got up out of bed, and done. I was lucid.

All up this took what felt like under 1 min easily. I'll continue with this breathing to see if it's a method that works for me.

----------


## woblybil

> woblybil, I see what you mean. Its harder to DEILD and remember the previous dream, but! it came to me later on after my 3rd successful DEILD.
> Another way I could use it, is as soon as I awaken, try remember my dream, then DEILD (If that fails) at least I have a dream written down. Win Win.
> 
> Here's my DEILD I had this morning. I tried something different this morning (Sleep breathing/Deep Breathing), which may help some of you that are looking to DEILD and still haven't achieved one yet. Check it out!
> 
> 3rd Successful DEILD - Dream Journals



If you vaguely remember the previous dream and just continue it in DEILD and then record the whole works youre on a roll here,

----------


## yuppie11975

Hey everyone. 
I apologise for the somewhat late reply, I've been tremendously busy recently.
Although, I always make a point towards checking the thread at least every two days.
Thanks a lot, and best of luck to everyone.

----------


## Thinknow

To DILD you have to wake up in the middle of a dream. It is possible to do this in a regular basis? I tryied and most of the times I can't wake up from the dream, it's just void.

----------


## fogelbise

> Thanks fogelbise. 
> 
> I'm not 100% if my breathing was kind of on autopilot and I was tricked into thinking I was actually doing it intentionally, but I'm pretty certain I was controlling it.
> All I really did was breath in more then normal and push out with a bit of force, not over doing it, but forceful. I think I did this from the start of when I attempted to DEILD, which brought on little sensations/vibrations. Then a scene in the distance appeared, as if I was looking through a tunnel, with light at the end of it. I think the scene got lost, so I continued with the breathing (I think I started breathing with a bit more force, as I was desperate for the scene to re-appear. Not sure if the extra force was needed, but it worked anyway) and the scene re-appeared to a full blown dream scene. I then got up out of bed, and done. I was lucid.
> 
> All up this took what felt like under 1 min easily. I'll continue with this breathing to see if it's a method that works for me.



Yes, please keep us posted.  :smiley:  By the way, after reading your post and thinking about DEILDs a lot before going to sleep I tried it last night and also did consciously change my breathing and vibrations started almost instantly and I chained together 2 DEILDs during two different little awakenings. I don't know if they would have worked without thinking about my breathing but I am hoping you're on to something! I think it helps that I started with a DILD so my consciousness was already activated more than usual when I woke up and tried.

To user "Thinknow" did you mean DEILD?

----------


## woblybil

> I'm not 100% if my breathing was kind of on autopilot and I was tricked into thinking I was actually doing it intentionally, but I'm pretty certain I was controlling it.
> All I really did was breath in more then normal and push out with a bit of force, not over doing it, but forceful..



This kind of sleep breathing is an almost forgotten trick I used to use to speed up my body going to sleep in WILD attempts and it did work..I never thought about applying it to DEILD to get my body back asleep while keeping my mind awake... Not bad-Not a bad idea at all  :tongue2: 
Thanks guys

----------


## CHiLLEN

> Yes, please keep us posted.  By the way, after reading your post and thinking about DEILDs a lot before going to sleep I tried it last night and also did consciously change my breathing and vibrations started almost instantly and I chained together 2 DEILDs during two different little awakenings. I don't know if they would have worked without thinking about my breathing but I am hoping you're on to something! I think it helps that I started with a DILD so my consciousness was already activated more than usual when I woke up and tried



Congratulations! That's unreal news. Hopefully it's something that works for you often  :smiley: 

I was too groggy this morning, and didn't get the chance to try out DEILD with the breathing. I will keep at it, and see how things go.

Let us know how things go fogelbise, looks promising.





> This kind of sleep breathing is an almost forgotten trick I used to use to speed up my body going to sleep in WILD attempts and it did work..I never thought about applying it to DEILD to get my body back asleep while keeping my mind awake... Not bad-Not a bad idea at all 
> Thanks guys



You're right there woblybil, It doesn't get thrown around here often. 

Good luck with it mate, hopefully you can add it to your arsenal of tricks  :smiley:

----------


## yuppie11975

> To DILD you have to wake up in the middle of a dream. It is possible to do this in a regular basis? I tryied and most of the times I can't wake up from the dream, it's just void.



Do you mean DILD or DEILD? 
Also, what do you mean by 'wake up?'
Realise you're dreaming, or physically wake up?

----------


## Thinknow

> Do you mean DILD or DEILD? 
> Also, what do you mean by 'wake up?'
> Realise you're dreaming, or physically wake up?



I meant DEILD, sorry, I made a mistake while writing. Really wake up.

We can consistently wake up from a dream using an alarm ?
Or we have to set the alarm to several times and hope we can do it right?

Of course we could use MILD/mantras/set intentions (etc) to natural wake up in the middle of dreams (it is possible right?), but my question is especifically about the alarm and consistency.

Thank you

----------


## Thinknow

> Yes, please keep us posted.  By the way, after reading your post and thinking about DEILDs a lot before going to sleep I tried it last night and also did consciously change my breathing and vibrations started almost instantly and I chained together 2 DEILDs during two different little awakenings. I don't know if they would have worked without thinking about my breathing but I am hoping you're on to something! I think it helps that I started with a DILD so my consciousness was already activated more than usual when I woke up and tried.
> 
> To user "Thinknow" did you mean DEILD?



Yes, sorry ^^

----------


## fogelbise

> To DILD you have to wake up in the middle of a dream. It is possible to do this in a regular basis? I tryied and most of the times I can't wake up from the dream, it's just void.



I am not well versed on DEILDs yet, but I would say that you do not have to wake up "in the middle" of a dream...the way it has worked for me is waking up at what feels like the end or fading of an interesting non-lucid or a lucid dream(which are always interesting)...basically, upon exiting the dream. After an interesting regular dream or after a lucid is probably the easiest way but there are other ways through practice apparently. From other people's accounts it can be done on a "regular" basis. By "it's just void," do you mean your memory of the dream is void? And if you are trying to wake up from the dream, do you mean during the dream you are trying to wake up and that you are aware that you are dreaming while dreaming (lucid)? 

Chillen, I will let you know when I try it again. I didn't try to do anything but get a good night's sleep last night.

----------


## woblybil

It's Yuppie's thread so I'll let him tell it his way but just for shits and giggles here's mine.....
"DEILD" Dream EXIT Induced Lucid Dream...Every living thing with a brain dreams  (and maybe even some plants in Australia ) 
And everyone knows he's dreaming just at the EXIT instant that he starts to wake up if he recalls the dream at all..
This lucid second is the key if you can just retain this lucidity thru going back to sleep, If you don't wake completely up so much the better, Your'e still lucid dreaming ...However we get there the result is the same..
It shouldn't take a rocket scientist to DEILD and thus Yuppie's claim to "The easiest way to lucid dream".....

----------


## yuppie11975

> I meant DEILD, sorry, I made a mistake while writing. Really wake up.
> 
> We can consistently wake up from a dream using an alarm ?
> Or we have to set the alarm to several times and hope we can do it right?
> 
> Of course we could use MILD/mantras/set intentions (etc) to natural wake up in the middle of dreams (it is possible right?), but my question is especifically about the alarm and consistency.
> 
> Thank you



I'm not generally one to advocate the use of alarm clocks, because I feel they're too disruptive, when your main goal is to fall straight back to sleep. However, one shoe doesn't fit all, so you should just play around and see what works out. As you outlined, you can simply use mantra's to implement the idea of waking up, which is how I do it. You seem to be very nervous and unsure, just give it a shot to the best of your ability, and see what happens! 
Tell me how it goes.

----------


## Thinknow

> I am not well versed on DEILDs yet, but I would say that you do not have to wake up "in the middle" of a dream...the way it has worked for me is waking up at what feels like the end or fading of an interesting non-lucid or a lucid dream(which are always interesting)...basically, upon exiting the dream. After an interesting regular dream or after a lucid is probably the easiest way but there are other ways through practice apparently. From other people's accounts it can be done on a "regular" basis. By "it's just void," do *you mean* your memory of the dream is void? And if you are trying to wake up from the dream, do you mean during the dream you are trying to wake up and that you are aware that you are dreaming while dreaming (lucid)? 
> 
> Chillen, I will let you know when I try it again. I didn't try to do anything but get a good night's sleep last night.



I mean, when I put my alarm to especific times, when I wake up, I don't remember any dream at all (that was the void I was refering). Probably I didn't hit the REM state whit my alarm. Because when we wake up in the middle of a REM phase, we always remember the dream we were having, correct?.
I was thinking: if only setting the intentions doesn't work, the alarm method could work. 

Myonly problem with that until now was falling asleep in the right time to make the calculation to set the alarm. I worry to much with my sleep and because of that I can't fall asleep at the right time : D

----------


## Thinknow

> I'm not generally one to advocate the use of alarm clocks, because I feel they're too disruptive, when your main goal is to fall straight back to sleep. However, one shoe doesn't fit all, so you should just play around and see what works out. As you outlined, you can simply use mantra's to implement the idea of waking up, which is how I do it. You seem to be very nervous and unsure, just give it a shot to the best of your ability, and see what happens! 
> Tell me how it goes.



I will try to set my intention, but if that does not work, I will use the alarm. There are alarms that are not to agressive (like vibration or just one tiny sound) and shut themselves

P.S - Someone knows why when I make more that two quotes, they don't appear on the same ''answer'' ? Thank you

----------


## woblybil

> I worry to much with my sleep and because of that I can't fall asleep at the right time : D




Worry can bushwhack dreams.... I get paid monthly, My best dreams come when the bills are all paid. That's why if I have not nailed a task of the month in the first week erso i'm going to go wingless for the rest of it. By the end of the month I'm  :Oh noes:  and worry sets in and dreaming lucid or not goes right out the window...

----------


## yuppie11975

> Worry can bushwhack dreams.... I get paid monthly, My best dreams come when the bills are all paid. That's why if I have not nailed a task of the month in the first week erso i'm going to go wingless for the rest of it. By the end of the month I'm  and worry sets in and dreaming lucid or not goes right out the window...



A correlation between stress and lucid dreaming, perhaps?

----------


## CHiLLEN

Thought I would update my progress.

I've had some DILD's and DEILD's since my last post here. Nothing that has lasted long unfortunately. 
I had my first proper DEILD struggle, as I call it. I must of only just been conscious or struggling to get the scene to become clear, as I could only feel sensations of body contact at some points and even heard voices. 

I was in the bed (I was at a friends house) and I heard an ex call out my name, and I responded with ''Yeah...?'', but I said it out loud from my waking body lol.. I then could feel her in the bed, pushing my legs away, as if I was in her way. I felt blind through out most of the time in the dream. Could have this been because I was closing my eyes in the dream? or could have my sleep mask be blinding me?

----------


## woblybil

> Thought I would update my progress.
> 
> 
> I was in the bed (I was at a friends house) and I heard an ex call out my name, and I responded with ''Yeah...?'', but I said it out loud from my waking body lol.. I then could feel her in the bed, pushing my legs away, as if I was in her way. I felt blind through out most of the time in the dream. Could have this been because I was closing my eyes in the dream? or could have my sleep mask be blinding me?



An RC might have answered the question for you...Sounds like a false awakening, They're sneaky that way  :tongue2:

----------


## CHiLLEN

> An RC might have answered the question for you...Sounds like a false awakening, They're sneaky that way



I knew I was dreaming. I was just having a problem with seeing, as my vision was coming and going, but mainly poor through out the process. I think I was half in half out of the dream, probably should have relaxed and focused on visualising the dream to make it clearer. 

I'll learn from this, that's for sure  :smiley:

----------


## fogelbise

Check out dream blindness in this podcast

http://www.dreamviews.com/dreamviews...-sleepers.html

----------


## CHiLLEN

> Check out dream blindness in this podcast
> 
> http://www.dreamviews.com/dreamviews...-sleepers.html



Thanks man!

I was hoping that pod cast would help my situation. I'm up to the WILD DEILD episode. 

Loving the pod casts.

Would be great if they had some of the legendary posters as guests.

----------


## woblybil

Wow, I almost forgot to record my Rabbit DEILD,   :Oh noes: 
Its over here.     http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/wobl...t-demon-51092/

----------


## yuppie11975

That's a dope dream.

----------


## woblybil

There were several similar deild's only a minute erso long half waking between then starting over..

----------


## CHiLLEN

> Wow, I almost forgot to record my Rabbit DEILD,  
> Its over here.     http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/wobl...t-demon-51092/



That was freakin' cool!

----------


## Thinknow

Someone can characterize me the dream entry phase and give me some useful tips on how to enter in the dream consciously? I've already tried DEILD once with alarm and I felt like I was being swalowed into the dream like a whirlwind, but after that I tought about the dream and nothing happened

----------


## CHiLLEN

> Someone can characterize me the dream entry phase and give me some useful tips on how to enter in the dream consciously? I've already tried DEILD once with alarm and I felt like I was being swalowed into the dream like a whirlwind, but after that I tought about the dream and nothing happened



Considering you have only tried it once, and had some sensations of being swallowed into a dream, I would just stick at what you're doing for at least a week. If nothing is working, just stick to the basics and continue thinking of the dream you had just had, upon awakening. I've made mistakes of trying too many different things, instead of sticking to one thing at a time. 

Good luck Thinknow, and hopefully you make progress. Let us know how things go  :smiley:

----------


## yuppie11975

Hey guys.

Thinknow: 

Make sure you're doing the mantra's, and you're remaining calm enough to allow yourself to transition.
Let me know how it goes!

----------


## Loooo

On some nights I am able to chain so many lucid dreams together that I can hardly remember all of them. So sometimes if the dream I just had was nice and meaningful I decide to move and write the dream down. I guess there is no way around that. 

Either another dream and maybe forgetting the first one or writing the dream down and less of a chance for another lucid dream. Does anyone have a technique to better remember a dream? I try to remember only keywords, but even that is hard sometimes.

----------


## Thinknow

> Hey guys.
> 
> Thinknow: 
> 
> Make sure you're doing the mantra's, and you're remaining calm enough to allow yourself to transition.
> Let me know how it goes!



I'm doing with a alarm. I tried again today and did not work, no feeling, just felt asleep seconds later.
I went to bed a little later yesterday, so, maybe I missed REM. I have to me more disciplined. I have to make the calculation to see if the reason was timing.
Remaining calm, yes, I will continue to do that : D

----------


## CHiLLEN

> On some nights I am able to chain so many lucid dreams together that I can hardly remember all of them. So sometimes if the dream I just had was nice and meaningful I decide to move and write the dream down. I guess there is no way around that. 
> 
> Either another dream and maybe forgetting the first one or writing the dream down and less of a chance for another lucid dream. Does anyone have a technique to better remember a dream? I try to remember only keywords, but even that is hard sometimes.



There's some really great information on recall on this forum. This thread looks really good, it will help dream recall compendiuml. I've never tried this personally, but try and recall your previous lucid chains within a dream? Don't know what effect it will give you, but worth ago! Next time I'm DEILD Chaning I will try it out for sure.

----------


## fogelbise

> On some nights I am able to chain so many lucid dreams together that I can hardly remember all of them. So sometimes if the dream I just had was nice and meaningful I decide to move and write the dream down. I guess there is no way around that. 
> 
> Either another dream and maybe forgetting the first one or writing the dream down and less of a chance for another lucid dream. Does anyone have a technique to better remember a dream? I try to remember only keywords, but even that is hard sometimes.



You can try repeating a few key words to yourself at the beginning of the next LD and/or bring an element of the previous dream into the next one. If it was one you don't want to forget at any cost, then definitely wake up & write. If it was average why not practice chaining together the memory and/or elements as well. It can also come back to you sometimes by going down a list of common elements until it jogs your memory hopefully. Also one of my almost forgotten ones was a FA...put that on your checklist as these seem to often be forgotten as they fool us into thinking we were just going through a normal waking and getting ready routine.

----------


## yuppie11975

> On some nights I am able to chain so many lucid dreams together that I can hardly remember all of them. So sometimes if the dream I just had was nice and meaningful I decide to move and write the dream down. I guess there is no way around that. 
> 
> Either another dream and maybe forgetting the first one or writing the dream down and less of a chance for another lucid dream. Does anyone have a technique to better remember a dream? I try to remember only keywords, but even that is hard sometimes.



Some people buy a cheap tape recorder so they can awaken briefly, say a few words, and execute a DEILD, then eventually wake up and record.

----------


## CHiLLEN

Fallen off the wagon a little. Have been forgetting to DEILD when I have my short awakening. 

I sleep about 10 hours a night so I can set multiple alarms. Going to go back to my old ways and use the alarm which reminds me to attempt a DEILD. Hopefully I can get back into the swing of things.

How's everyone else going?

----------


## ProudasaPeacock

Okay, I think I'll try this one, thanks for the great guide Yuppie!

----------


## yuppie11975

> Okay, I think I'll try this one, thanks for the great guide Yuppie!



Best of luck man! 
Tell me how it goes.

----------


## ProudasaPeacock

I will  :smiley:

----------


## woblybil

Hey, Quiet out there......... Anyways, Sometimes we get more than we wished for...  :smiley: 

10/24
8:30 am I was dreaming I was running all over the woods chasing wolves and started to wake up but forced myself back into a five minute DEILD and all I got time to do was rock around getting out of  bed and get to the bathroom mirror to play making faces which would have scared any kid for Halloween and even scared me, I pulled my cheeks out on each side and my eyeballs fell out and dangled looking at me in the mirror and I didnt like it so I gave up and woke up instantly...

----------


## CosmicMember44

Been a long 3 months since i last gave this a shot. 

didnt know then how to figure my way out. still dont really. But i think my break from thinking too much about deild may have helpt me with my heart problem.


This morning i was like zoned out and had a bad 2 days yesterday and before that so scratch those, but when im zoned out after waking up and stop any inner dialogue then all these images of earlier dreams that night zoom throuh my head. I felt like this last morning.

I should try focusing on these images and keep calm for right now i guess...

Will be back if i catch on anything new, hopefully i will fall asleep.

----------


## CosmicMember44

I dont worry that much about staying still, if i wanted to i could just use a mantra.
but im planning on meditation and use DILD in some cases so i need the mantras for that.

still my old issue i believe is gone so for now if i want to perform DEILD i have to find a good rem period.

----------


## yuppie11975

I hope it works out for you mate, let me know how you go.

----------


## CosmicMember44

Still when i want to deild i cant fall asleep as fast. o.0  

I could stay awake for ten minutes and not aware of the time frame.
This happens a lot in early mornings.

I dont fall asleep at all until i decide to switch positions and give up.

----------


## yuppie11975

Letting yourself worry too much?

----------


## CosmicMember44

What do you mean? 

No im pretty much calm, have a ticking clock in my room now so i usually try and concentrate on that...

but probably have to play a bit with my rem. maybe add a can-wild.

----------


## woblybil

Happy New Year 
Over there,   Down Under.....  :tongue2: 
I been missing for abit, Down but not out.......As long as its below zero f. outside I may as well stay inside and dream....  :tongue2:

----------


## yuppie11975

Sounds like a good plan to me!
Happy new year, man.

----------


## yuppie11975

Bumping for prosperity. 
Has everyone died?!

----------


## woblybil

> Bumping for prosperity. 
> Has everyone died?!



Ha, Not dead yet but near froze to death  :tongue2: 
Something about the weather has cut into my lucid dreaming, Stress likely but it will end like everything does  :tongue2:

----------


## yuppie11975

Using any particular method at the moment?

----------


## woblybil

> Using any particular method at the moment?



Not any method with a name, I'm mostly just taking pot luck and someplace along I will pick up on a dream sign and i'm off.

The Brass Monkey Ball method otter work for now..

----------


## MarineRecon

Hey hows it going! Just dropping by on the thread again since I am back from my year long break... Looks like that won't be happening anymore so that's pretty sweet so I can start focusing on LDing again! Working on SSILD and of course DEILD whenever I get the chance!

----------


## parkmeats

Honestly aside from awareness, I beleive DEILD is perhaps the most effective method of Lucid Dreaming. I managed to have one a few nights ago (perhaps a WILD, because I moved quite a bit beforehand) and I really think it was a neat experience. I will be putting some effort into it tonight and hopefully will get some results. Are you really getting 1 LD a night yuppie? I would love to do that.

----------


## yuppie11975

> Honestly aside from awareness, I beleive DEILD is perhaps the most effective method of Lucid Dreaming. I managed to have one a few nights ago (perhaps a WILD, because I moved quite a bit beforehand) and I really think it was a neat experience. I will be putting some effort into it tonight and hopefully will get some results. Are you really getting 1 LD a night yuppie? I would love to do that.



I'm not currently, simply by virtue of the fact that I don't really consciously try for lucid dreams any more. Although, when I had the desire, yes. A lucid dream a night is completely viable. This is basically where the testimonies are sourced from, the nature of the method being easy, effective, consistent and the manner in which they enable you to chain dreams together. Achieving your first DEILD (Albeit, yours being in question) is by far the best sign, having the knowledge that you can perform a DEILD gives you a really powerful level of confidence, and creates this snowball effect of success. 

Best of luck, tell me how it goes!

----------


## woblybil

Yuppie
I just had a dream during an afternoon nap and gave you an honorable mention in it.. 

It's over here http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/wobl...angaroo-55302/ Enjoy  :smiley:

----------


## yuppie11975

I've decided to take Lucid Dreaming back up, if anyone's interested to know  :tongue2:

----------


## woblybil

> I've decided to take Lucid Dreaming back up, if anyone's interested to know



Well i'ts about goddam time  :Shades wink:  Glad you're back.

This was my bestest, most favoritest, thread along with making wings .....  ^..^

----------


## yuppie11975

Hahahaha, 
I'll be back to beating you to your wings in no time!

----------


## LFairweather

Nice guide Yuppie! Ive found a couple of times recently, that ive sort of been semi-conscious as i come out of my dreams so hopefully i can harness that and acheive some DEILD's  :smiley:

----------


## yuppie11975

Thanks! 
Best of luck to you!

----------


## yuppie11975

My progress is coming along frustratingly slow. 
I never really considered I might run into some difficulty as I tried to get back into the gist of things. 
I had a lucid dream last night, but my dream recall has suffered so much from being out of practice that it makes lucids almost pointless. 
I've decided to dedicate a few days purely to memory, so I can have more reliable DEILDs. 
Hopefully things pick up soon!

----------


## woblybil

> My progress is coming along frustratingly slow. 
> I never really considered I might run into some difficulty as I tried to get back into the gist of things. 
> I had a lucid dream last night, but my dream recall has suffered so much from being out of practice that it makes lucids almost pointless. 
> I've decided to dedicate a few days purely to memory, so I can have more reliable DEILDs. 
> Hopefully things pick up soon!



Agreed, My recall has gone to shit. I recall just enough to know I had lucid's but miss out on recall for the dream for right now, And I know why and there's not a lot I can do about it at this time either....It's this fuckin winter, Winter being stuck inside a lot and being an outdoors person creates stress and we know what stress does, Hang in there until the time is right and away we go again  :tongue2:

----------


## yuppie11975

I'm too lazy to upload this exert into my Dreamview's Journal - so here's a copy and paste from my most recent entry. (Last Saturday)

Recording device states: "I just had a dream about fat people, and a YouTube guy, and nachos and a shooting video game with guns" 

From what I can recall:

The dream about fat people was about being in this room with a bunch of obese humans. From memory, I believe that they were all taking their respective turns to be weighed, or something along those lines. This dream was separate from all the others. 

The YouTube guy, the videogame, and the Doritos were all merged into the one dream. I was sitting on the floor listening to some familiar blogger, whom I can't recall, just rattle on about some sort of jargon. Eventually I was moving around in these vents, or some other restrictive space, and participating in a sort of FPS. 

The following weren't documented on my recording device. 

I was inside a game of COD zombies basically. The map was centred around this old-timely church... It was eerie as fuck. Initially two other people were playing along side of me, but one of them left the game, and the other one was on pause; although I never saw him after he paused. The zombies chased me, and despite my best attempts to shoot all of them, they eventually just tormented me by running after me and whispering creepy shit - mostly with a religious thematic. 

Finally, probably brought on by Ancient History studies about the Persian/Greek wars, I witnessed a battle between Xerxes and Leonidas. It was basically in third person, but instead of the general war, both armies were reduced to the size of around fifty. They began charging at each other, but that's all I can remember.

----------


## woblybil

Better get with the wings buddy,  :tongue2: 

Its over here http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/woblybil/

----------


## yuppie11975

I'm still in the process of getting my recall up.
Don't be too eager to have those wings beaten off of you!
Finally, gee, the day you don't have a woman in your dreams is the day I'll be astonished  :wink2:

----------


## woblybil

You may have noticed that all my woman dreams don't pan out, Here's an example  :Sad: 

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/wobl...t-seems-55945/

----------


## woblybil

> I'm still in the process of getting my recall up.
> Don't be too eager to have those wings beaten off of you!
> Finally, gee, the day you don't have a woman in your dreams is the day I'll be astonished



 I really cant picture myself dreaming about men, And I have lived almost every adventure thing there is to do in this world .. Women never seem to wear out though, They may get old but they never wear out  :tongue2: 

Now, What about you? What are your plans? (Hopefully to get a degree and a commercial pilots license, buy an airplane and lug dopey future scientists all over) What a great country you live in, So much to explore and do there, I wish I could have seen it  :tongue2: 

  If you think you have trouble with recall now, Just wait until that gray sponge inside of your head is about 60 yrs older  :Oh noes:

----------


## yuppie11975

Well, I don't know man. 
Without being pretentious, my future looks pretty bright. 
Academically, I'm sitting on straight A's, I've completed a university course for Psychology. 
So I mean, the plan is, that I finish school, get my degree, and then make bank on all that cash I'll be earning hopefully! 
At the same time though, the future seems kind of daunting. All these choices, and whether or not my life will work out for me, and all that. I guess you could call it a young-life crisis or something.

----------


## woblybil

You have a starting point anyways.. Psychologist with lucid dreaming knowledge should be a plus on their side I would think..
In my world nothng ever worked out exactly as I planned but it always worked our well, Hope as good for you  :tongue2:

----------


## woblybil

Are you still out there  :smiley: 

This didn't get me any more wings but I thought you would like it. http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/wobl...id-romp-56905/

----------


## yuppie11975

Hey Bill. 
Yes, I am indeed still around. I just got back home after a holiday, so I've been inactive for a while. 
Ahh.. a dream about sex. What a surprise  :wink2:  
I see you've already got your basic set of wings!

----------


## woblybil

> Hey Bill. 
> Yes, I am indeed still around. I just got back home after a holiday, so I've been inactive for a while. 
> Ahh.. a dream about sex. What a surprise  
> I see you've already got your basic set of wings!



And I just got home from the hospital from a long needed leg surgery with nothing on my recorder, I had some marvelous dreams but then saw how the other guy in the room could overhear them so no recordings,

----------


## yuppie11975

I started using a voice recorder a few weeks ago.
Needless to say, it's much better than writing.

----------


## woblybil

> I started using a voice recorder a few weeks ago.
> Needless to say, it's much better than writing.



 I figured you'd like the recorder..
I learned to push the record button with my eyes closed but with each new marvel comes a new problem .
 Now I find many times in false awakening that I make recording that are not there.

And I don't ALWAYS dream about sex..    http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/wobl...at-frap-57192/
 ::yddd:: 

PS: Try the movie "Troll Hunter" for some good dream fodder.........

----------


## yuppie11975

Why don't you perform a reality check that doesn't require a great deal of physical movement whenever you make a recording?  
Apply a piece of duck tape just below the 'on' button, and cut some ridges into them so that you can feel them or something? Alternatively, I guess you could will someone to respond to you when you document your dreams. (e.g, like your latest entry about the bikers fighting, - "The club members began fighting" then you could mentally will someone to provide their opinion in order to confirm whether you're having a false awakening). 

Also, being the cultured man you are, I sincerely hope you've seen all of Quentin Tarrantino's films!

----------


## woblybil

Lucid Dreams have their place but there is no possible way for the conscious mind to equal the crazy stuff that the subconscious can get into..

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/wobl...cnamara-57315/

----------


## woblybil

Here's one you will like Yuppie, Its non-lucid but good.. No wimmen either  :tongue2:  http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/wobl...ore-bed-57464/

Another reason I wish I had made it to Australia, What a great country you have for adventure.....

----------


## woblybil

Here's one from this morning, It's not a task and it's not lucid but it's a good read if you get bored and will help advertise my dream journal... http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/woblybil/

Oh yeah, The wings.. sorry  ::yddd::

----------


## woblybil

Yuppie, 
 I just thought that being the intellectual type you might enjoy this. 


5/11
8:00am     "The Horn Mouse"

 I was attending a seminar about the Horn Mouse presented by the Antelope Horn Mouse think-tank in Salt Lake City, These virtually unknown creatures the size of a child's fingernail live in burrows in the horns of animals, both alive and dead.. According to the Buffalo Horn Mouse institute in Wyoming most of these mouses are blind (Three blind mice) except for one that lives in the horns of sheep in the Rockies. This one has two protruding eyes that  point in different directions at once and never the same place until it dies.. They live in tiny holes in the horn or antler and eat the seeds that cling to the coat of the host..In hard winters and bad times they can survive eating the pulp inside the horn,They had videos and reading material about it at the seminar and it seems the only danger to it is the lack of knowledge of its existence...(I didn't know about it either) 
I was becoming bored with all this which lasted forever it seemed but the whole thing was so logical I had no idea I was dreaming and felt obligated to sit through the entire torture until I woke up.

----------


## yuppie11975

Dude, that's so fucking creative. You're right, it does actually sound pretty legitimate.  :tongue2:  

How long has it been since you've had a lucid by the way?

----------


## woblybil

> Dude, that's so fucking creative. You're right, it does actually sound pretty legitimate.  
> 
> How long has it been since you've had a lucid by the way?



Probably about 4 nights.....I did three tasks this month,  I have been in the hospital a cuppla times and drugs got me off my feed but i'm back in swing now..
Here he comes again girls  :woohoo:

----------


## yuppie11975

Watch out ladies!

----------


## Avalokiteshvara

What about using a timer? My phone's alarm can shut off on its own after 30 secs or so.

----------


## woblybil

> What about using a timer? My phone's alarm can shut off on its own after 30 secs or so.



Somewhere out there I saw an iphone app for lucid dreaming, To me they're just a nuisance.. I did however once rig a light timer to a light flasher with a plug in socket and a red bulb that worked with some success.. It was quite a project to set it tho..

----------


## yuppie11975

> Somewhere out there I saw an iphone app for lucid dreaming, To me they're just a nuisance.. I did however once rig a light timer to a light flasher with a plug in socket and a red bulb that worked with some success.. It was quite a project to set it tho..



Yep, I'd probably just opt to take the natural route - at least for the first few times until you work out the broader sense of the technique.

----------


## Mellanhavande

Thanks for sharing, I'm definitely trying DEILD tonight. But I still don't understand that part when you need to wake up. I didn't read all the comments so I'm gonna ask - can I turn off the alarm? Or that will ruin everything? And what about timer, does it turns off by it self? And for how long it will ring?

----------


## lucidmats

Yuppie I had a similar dream! 
Was the blogger youtube guy named Matthew Santoro? And did you dip the nachos in some sauce?  ::D:

----------


## FryingMan

> Thanks for sharing, I'm definitely trying DEILD tonight. But I still don't understand that part when you need to wake up. I didn't read all the comments so I'm gonna ask - can I turn off the alarm? Or that will ruin everything? And what about timer, does it turns off by it self? And for how long it will ring?



With an alarm you want autosnooze (ideally, so you don't have to move) or minimal physical interaction (just shake it), just barely enough to wake you up enough to realize what's going on so you can grab some awareness and head right back into a dream, hopefully with lucidity intact.

----------


## yuppie11975

> Yuppie I had a similar dream! 
> Was the blogger youtube guy named Matthew Santoro? And did you dip the nachos in some sauce?



Sorry, what dream are you referring to? 
I can't really be bothered scrolling back through the thread  :tongue2:

----------


## yuppie11975

> With an alarm you want autosnooze (ideally, so you don't have to move) or minimal physical interaction (just shake it), just barely enough to wake you up enough to realize what's going on so you can grab some awareness and head right back into a dream, hopefully with lucidity intact.



Pretty much this. 
My Iphone alarm for example, I can turn of literally by sliding my finger across the screen. 

Another factor is where you are on the spectrum of falling asleep. If, for instance, you fall asleep too easily and fail to become lucid, you may wish to use a more 'disruptive' alarm system so that you can focus a bit more. If you have difficulty getting back to sleep, make sure your alarm is pretty much negligible.

----------


## lucidmats

> I'm too lazy to upload this exert into my Dreamview's Journal - so here's a copy and paste from my most recent entry. (Last Saturday)
> 
> Recording device states: "I just had a dream about fat people, and a YouTube guy, and nachos and a shooting video game with guns" 
> 
> From what I can recall:
> 
> The dream about fat people was about being in this room with a bunch of obese humans. From memory, I believe that they were all taking their respective turns to be weighed, or something along those lines. This dream was separate from all the others. 
> 
> The YouTube guy, the videogame, and the Doritos were all merged into the one dream. I was sitting on the floor listening to some familiar blogger, whom I can't recall, just rattle on about some sort of jargon. Eventually I was moving around in these vents, or some other restrictive space, and participating in a sort of FPS. 
> ...



This one!

----------


## morrilet

I recently had my first memorable lucid dream using this technique, so thanks yuppie! I have a question though... When you say in the guide that you feel like you might not be able to get back to sleep after waking up, what are you supposed to do? I'm a little confused on that.

----------


## yuppie11975

> I recently had my first memorable lucid dream using this technique, so thanks yuppie! I have a question though... When you say in the guide that you feel like you might not be able to get back to sleep after waking up, what are you supposed to do? I'm a little confused on that.



I'm not even entirely sure man. The guide was written years ago. 
I was probably referring simply to falling asleep when you wake up and you're attempting a DEILD. For instance, maybe you're struggling to fall back asleep from the excitement of trying out for your lucid dream or whatever. Like I said though, I'm not even 100% sure. It doesn't sound too important though - so don't think too much of it. Don't stress.

Also, wow. Congratulations! I'm so happy to hear that you had your first memorable lucid dream! I'm even happier that I could help. 
Have fun with the countless others you'll have - and always stay motivated and positive! Good luck!  :smiley:

----------


## yuppie11975

> This one!



Sorry, what do you mean?

----------


## yuppie11975

Just going to bump this real quick - now that I intend to commit to this guide and help others out more actively.

----------


## woblybil

> Just going to bump this real quick - now that I intend to commit to this guide and help others out more actively.



Well it's about goddam time  :tongue2: 
Where you been down there anyways, I thought the bush buggers got you  ::yddd::

----------


## yuppie11975

> Well it's about goddam time 
> Where you been down there anyways, I thought the bush buggers got you



The bush buggers haven't got me quite yet! 
Just been really busy with a bunch of things. I'm graduating from high school in around two months - and then I'm off to university next year. 
I also got my drivers license a few weeks ago!  ::D:  

I hope you've been keeping well, and great dreams with lots of beautiful women are coming your way!

----------


## LDleader

I really can't wake up without moving. Seriously, it one of the hardest thing I've tried in my life. Please help I already have tried a mantra, but the results are never good. I've even taken up meditating. I don't know how people are able to wake up without moving within a couple of days. I once tried using DEILD for a month, but waking up right always prevents it from working. I've now taken up Deild again, but once again waking up completly still never works.

----------


## FryingMan

I think waking up absolutely still is not a 100% requirement for DEILD, maintaining a sleepy/dreaming mindset is also very important.   Who said anything learning to do this only taking "days?"   I don't think anything in LDing can be sufficiently mastered in "days."  Keep working on it, and you'll get better and better.   Make sure you deeply feel it's *important* to you to notice your waking process and your brain's goal center will help you with reaching this goal.

----------


## yuppie11975

> I really can't wake up without moving. Seriously, it one of the hardest thing I've tried in my life. Please help I already have tried a mantra, but the results are never good. I've even taken up meditating. I don't know how people are able to wake up without moving within a couple of days. I once tried using DEILD for a month, but waking up right always prevents it from working. I've now taken up Deild again, but once again waking up completly still never works.




Frying Man's advice is pretty solid. 
Basically - just keep working on it. Carefully analyse what you're doing, and search for ways to build on improving your chances. 
Stay calm, positive and motivated.

----------


## mimihigurashi

I've only had one DEILD, it was accidental, and it was one of the most vivid dreams I've ever had, I need to have more >_< But I can't seem to even wake up after a dream or during REM anymore, let alone wake up and stay still with eyes closed. I've only tried for 2-3 days so far though, so hoping my subconscious will get the idea to wake up during the night eventually. 
And I see this thread has 43 pages.. phew, gotta start reading through it, maybe someone else had this problem and found a solution..

----------


## yuppie11975

> I've only had one DEILD, it was accidental, and it was one of the most vivid dreams I've ever had, I need to have more >_< But I can't seem to even wake up after a dream or during REM anymore, let alone wake up and stay still with eyes closed. I've only tried for 2-3 days so far though, so hoping my subconscious will get the idea to wake up during the night eventually. 
> And I see this thread has 43 pages.. phew, gotta start reading through it, maybe someone else had this problem and found a solution..



Well, like you've said, if you've been at it for 2 - 3 days, I definitely wouldn't seal your coffin just yet. 
Personally, I tried for around a month until I got my first DEILD. It REALLY pays off once you get there though, (for reasons that have already been covered in the guide). 

Anyway, I'd suggest trying auto-suggestion, and some mantras. 
You're waking up at several points during the night, you're just not consciously realising that you're waking up.

But, most importantly, just keep at it, and I'm sure you'll be able to conquer your road block.

----------


## yuppie11975

Also, quick general update... 

Ever since I stopped intentionally lucid dreaming around a year ago, my activity around DreamViews has dwindled. 
However, I still stop by every few days to answer questions and try to help others out. 
That being said, I even struggle to _give_ advice these days, because I've forgotten so much after being out of action. 

Regardless, I'm very proud that this guide has over sixty thousand views, and that many many people have managed to learn to DEILD here. 
It's great that we have our own micro-community around here, and I'll always try my best to do whatever I can to keep things going on this thread. 

Thanks.

----------


## mimihigurashi

> Well, like you've said, if you've been at it for 2 - 3 days, I definitely wouldn't seal your coffin just yet. 
> Personally, I tried for around a month until I got my first DEILD. It REALLY pays off once you get there though, (for reasons that have already been covered in the guide). 
> 
> Anyway, I'd suggest trying auto-suggestion, and some mantras. 
> You're waking up at several points during the night, you're just not consciously realising that you're waking up.
> 
> But, most importantly, just keep at it, and I'm sure you'll be able to conquer your road block.



Yeah I'll definitely keep trying. This morning I managed to wake up at least once, but I woke up and immediately moved and then a few seconds later realized I was supposed to lay still and try DEILD, lol. So it gets easier to wake up and remain unmoved the more you try it?

----------


## yuppie11975

> So it gets easier to wake up and remain unmoved the more you try it?



Of course it does. Has your ability to walk improved since infancy? Can you cook better now than when you were twelve? 

Practice makes perfect.

The fact that you managed to wake up at least once last night sounds like plain and simple progress to me. 

Also, you probably could have gave your DEILD a shot, considering you realised a few seconds later. There's a personal spectrum for everyone, where you have a varying degree of _struggles to fall asleep because mind is on DEILD_ or _struggles not to fall asleep without DEILD-ing because they're too tired and their thought process isn't strong enough_

But alas, keep me updated, and I'm sure we'll get there!

----------


## mimihigurashi

> Of course it does. Has your ability to walk improved since infancy? Can you cook better now than when you were twelve? 
> 
> Practice makes perfect.
> 
> The fact that you managed to wake up at least once last night sounds like plain and simple progress to me. 
> 
> Also, you probably could have gave your DEILD a shot, considering you realised a few seconds later. There's a personal spectrum for everyone, where you have a varying degree of _struggles to fall asleep because mind is on DEILD_ or _struggles not to fall asleep without DEILD-ing because they're too tired and their thought process isn't strong enough_
> 
> But alas, keep me updated, and I'm sure we'll get there!



Yep, you're right. This morning it happened again, haha, woke up but moved and then remembered that I wasn't supposed to. I'll give it a shot regardless of moving then. I still had a short DILD, it was probably because of the increased awareness due to waking up in the middle of the night, at least partially. Will keep it up, thanks for making the guide btw, it's great and simple to understand, especially nice that it reminded me that DEILD exists, lol.

----------


## starship

I'm having trouble remembering to stay still when I wake up. I have set up my alarm clock to auto-dismiss so I don't have to touch it but every time I wake up I move around immediately and only then do I recall my intention to DEILD... it's really frustrating. Can you give me some tips on how to remain calm and still as soon as you wake up and how to steer yourself into a lucid dream. Thanks!

----------


## yuppie11975

Maybe you could try waking up naturally? It sounds like the alarm is really prompting you to move around.
Are you using mantras?

----------


## starship

> Maybe you could try waking up naturally? It sounds like the alarm is really prompting you to move around.
> Are you using mantras?



I am using a simple mantra when I'm lying down trying to fall asleep. I have trouble falling asleep and it sometimes takes me over an hour, so should I keep saying it over and over in my mind until I fall asleep or does it not matter?

I've decided to wake up 3 hours after I sleep for the next 2 weeks so I can naturally wake up after a period of time in order to DEILD. It has only been 3 days but I have been consistently waking up 4 hours later, but unfortunately I keep forgetting to stay still..

Maybe it is just a matter of practise?

----------


## yuppie11975

Yeah, I can definitely say that continuing to practice is almost certainly going to allow you to break through your roadblock. 
You're enthusiasm is great - it's the type of attitude that makes you succeed. 
Keep me posted on your progress, and I'm sure that we'll be able to get you your first DEILD together.

----------


## starship

> Yeah, I can definitely say that continuing to practice is almost certainly going to allow you to break through your roadblock. 
> You're enthusiasm is great - it's the type of attitude that makes you succeed. 
> Keep me posted on your progress, and I'm sure that we'll be able to get you your first DEILD together.



So I managed to wake up naturally today and because I was so tired I did not move a muscle. I just let go and imagined myself drifting back to sleep, or more appropriately back into a dream. And sure enough I went back into the same dream I was having before I woke up. However, I did not become lucid despite having that intention. Guess I have to keep trying.

----------


## yuppie11975

> So I managed to wake up naturally today and because I was so tired I did not move a muscle. I just let go and imagined myself drifting back to sleep, or more appropriately back into a dream. And sure enough I went back into the same dream I was having before I woke up. However, I did not become lucid despite having that intention. Guess I have to keep trying.




That's some pretty solid progress.
I mean, c'mon, you were literally one step away from a DEILD.
Maybe tighten up on your intent to re-enter your dream a little more.

----------


## Trevor1763

As you said with the "individual" I do by far find this the easiest way to lucid dream. However... It doesn't work for me anymore. I try but it just doesn't work. My brain makes a new scenario and I'll be aware I'm dreaming but I just can't control it

----------


## yuppie11975

> As you said with the "individual" I do by far find this the easiest way to lucid dream. However... It doesn't work for me anymore. I try but it just doesn't work. My brain makes a new scenario and I'll be aware I'm dreaming but I just can't control it



When was the last time you had a lucid dream?
When was the last time you had a DEILD? 
Why do you think you've suddenly seemingly lost the ability to DEILD?

----------


## starship

> That's some pretty solid progress.
> I mean, c'mon, you were literally one step away from a DEILD.
> Maybe tighten up on your intent to re-enter your dream a little more.



Thanks :3 
I am definitely making progress but I still don't have a single lucid dream under my belt just yet. I just wanted to ask you something - When you DEILD do you wake up naturally or do you use an alarm clock (can you recommend a reliable software or app that turns itself off after a while?)

----------


## yuppie11975

I woke up naturally. 
It all depends on what you're trying to become adjusted to, though.
For example, if you have trouble getting to sleep, you'll want to wake up naturally, because being disturbed by an alarm will make it even more difficult.
But, on the other hand, if you have trouble staying concious as you fall asleep, then you may *want* to use an alarm, as it'll give you a heightened sense of awareness.
(So pick in accordance to what I've written above)

If you do opt to use an alarm, try something subtle and automated. You don't want an air-horn waking you up, and you don't want to  be fumbling around trying to turn it off.

----------


## Urside

I tried DEILD for the first time last night and it worked! Beginner's luck? I don't care!  :smiley: 
I practiced autosuggestion and visualization of me waking up from a dream, but staying still with my eyes closed. I usually autosuggest and visualize me waking up and taking notes in my dream journal, so last night was a different approach. On the first occasion, I woke up and opened my eyes, and I instantly remembered that I was supposed to keep my eyes closed. I was amazed how well my prospective memory worked (just a little too late). On the second occasion, I woke up and kept my eyes closed. The last sentence I heard in the previous dream was "Do you want a doughnut?" I visualized myself accepting the doughnut and examining it. Very quickly, I was back in a dream. I watched my hands and I knew right away I was dreaming. I'll keep practicing this, for sure!

----------


## yuppie11975

Wow, great job! It's so nice to hear that you had a DEILD. 
It could have been beginners luck, or it could have been those delectable doughnuts, hey? 
Don't forget that DEILD can also be used to re-enter regular DILD's, etc. 

Honestly, though. Congratulations.

----------


## Urside

I had my second DEILD this morning.  :smiley: 
I didn't autosuggest about staying still (I'm back to my favorite flavor of MILD, which includes writing in my dream journal as soon as I wake up). But this morning, I realized I just woke up from a dream and I hadn't moved yet. In the dream, I was talking with a man I barely know, while he was doing some electronics soldering. I visualized myself in the same situation, imagining the conversation still going on. _Within a few seconds_, I was drawn back in a dream, fully lucid. I'm really amazed how quickly it happened. 

I have been trying DEILD a few times since my previous post (January 17th), without success until this morning. Given the extreme quickness of the process, I suspect the time window that is open for DEILD after waking up must be very short: probably of the order of 5-10 seconds.

My next step will be to train myself to try DEILD at wake up, and if it fails after 30 seconds (i.e. way more than the time DEILD would kick in), switch to plan B: wake up a little more, write in my DJ and proceed with MILD.

----------


## MissLucidity

Thanks so much for this tutorial! I'm definitely going to try this tonight, I always wake up in the middle of the night at the same exact time! Wish me luck!  :smiley:

----------


## yuppie11975

Thank you for thanking me!  :smiley: 

As obligated, best of luck; 
Let me know how it all goes.

----------


## Dodge631

sometimes i wake up and immediately start to think of my dream but i seem to fall asleep quick, do i need to do anyhtin more mentally to stay on the edge longer? or should i just try to get more sleep the night before?

----------


## yuppie11975

Just will yourself to stay awake a little more. 
The main learning curve for this technique is finding the line between falling asleep and staying conscious.

----------


## cesararduino

Yuppie, I have a question. I get the whole process to have use the DEILD technique but I don't get how someone can fall asleep while being aware. Do you feel like you are awake and suddenly a dream appears?

----------


## Forg

When you manage to pull off a succesful DEILD, you will see that in some seconds you'll find yourself in the dream already, lucid probably. The transition is done really quickly.

----------


## yuppie11975

> Yuppie, I have a question. I get the whole process to have use the DEILD technique but I don't get how someone can fall asleep while being aware. Do you feel like you are awake and suddenly a dream appears?




I wrote a really in-depth reply, but apparently it didn't go through. 
Sorry for the late response. 
Anyway, just try to read the guide again, and give it another shot.
If you have further problems, ask, and I'll give you a comprehensive answer.

I don't really feel like writing another essay for you after the first one I did was lost.
Sorry.

----------


## yuppie11975

> When you manage to pull off a succesful DEILD, you will see that in some seconds you'll find yourself in the dream already, lucid probably. The transition is done really quickly.



This is also helpful. 
Thanks, Forg. 

(Although, sometimes I find it can take around 20 - 30 seconds until you find yourself lucid in a dream.)

----------


## FryingMan

> Yuppie, I have a question. I get the whole process to have use the DEILD technique but I don't get how someone can fall asleep while being aware. Do you feel like you are awake and suddenly a dream appears?



The point and the advantage of DEILD is that you do not fully wake up: your mind is still in the dreamy-state and you're just returning to it immediately.   The best time to DEILD is when leaving a prior LD, in this case one can hardly be described as "waking up" at all if you return to the dream via DEILD.    It's a bit tougher when waking from a non-lucid dream as you must first realize what is going on, allowing for a bit more wakefulness to accumulate before trying to drift right back to sleep, but still your body and mind are largely still in dreaming mode, and it is much much easier to return to it in this state than a full-on WILD from a full waking state.

What you do remains the same in either case: remain still, keep your eyes closed, keep your mind quiet and dreamy and contemplating the dream you just left and just let yourself drift off again.

----------


## yuppie11975

Bump, just in case anyone is interested.

----------


## woblybil

> Bump, just in case anyone is interested.



I'll see your bump and raise you two..........  ::yddd::

----------


## Daniele

Subscribed.

----------


## yuppie11975

Just gonna bump this thread because it's been dead for a while. 

I still gets likes on the OP quite frequently, so I figure if anyone has any questions, they'll know that I'm available to answer.

----------


## ElsiaStar

I've had some luck with DEILDs in the past so I'm gonna give this a try tonight!

----------


## yuppie11975

Sounds good, good luck!

----------


## TDHXIII

I've tried to do this before, but i always worried that i moved and that it wouldn't work.. Is it okay if i move a little?

----------


## yuppie11975

Yeah moving is absolutely fine. In fact, in opposition to your concerns, I find that it's much harder to correctly drift into your dreams with lucidity than it is to not fall asleep.

----------


## woblybil

Good to see your'e still on top o the down under, Looking out at the snow I thought about you roasting down there  ::yddd::

----------


## yuppie11975

I haven't spoken to you in ages! I remember talking to you when I was in highschool, and now I'm about to finish my first year at university. 
Hope you're doing well, I'm sure I'll eventually visit America one day

----------


## woblybil

> I haven't spoken to you in ages! I remember talking to you when I was in highschool, and now I'm about to finish my first year at university. 
> Hope you're doing well, I'm sure I'll eventually visit America one day



I'm still here and doing ok, (I think  :tongue2:  ) I been wondering about you down under with the ravages of nature and other things  lately.
Visiting America is a good thing, Maybe for a year of school but I would certainly go back home after.. I really missed not getting to Australia but there are only so many places one can go in just one lifetime and I have certainly got my share..You have such a great country to explore !
Stay on here, It's a good place to keep up with the rest of the world.....

----------


## woblybil

Ha, I remember how you used to like my dream stories so I'll send this one along for entertainment...
*Spoiler* for _Cannabis Salad_: 




12/16
8:00pm Black Nick and I were leaving "Joe Fields" Bar and he said "Wait, I gotta stop at Andy Kicks to say hi" and as  we flew across the street I said "You must mean Andy Jr, Sr's been dead for a long time" (Now I realized this was twenty years ago)
Nick said "I don't know, wait and see" He knocked on a house door and a tall man with a mustache opened it and said "Come on in, He looked familiar and not wanting to let him know I had forgotten I said  "I bet you don't remember me do you?" and he said "Oh yeah, I owe you two bucks" I said "I don't remember" and he said "We were pretty drunk!".. "We were just getting ready to eat, Come join us" 
He led us down a darkened hallway to a sort of indoor/outdoor dining area to a large table with overhanging vines and six seats, His kids added 2 plates and filled them all with salad, I sat on one side with the woman next to me on the end. She was beautiful with much long red hair that hung on the table over both of our plates  :smiley: 
 I brushed it aside and began to munch the salad, It was the best I ever tasted, It seemed to resemble bunches of thin cannabis leaves with tomato and things in it and it was so good I ate and ate while brushing her hair away and she was getting heated up from me playing in it, (My plate seemed to become lost under it and I really wanted more of that delicious salad!)  I brushed it aside until I could see her reddening face and said "I'm almost eating your salad under here" And realizing nobody could see us under here the beast turned and planted a kiss on me sticking her tongue halfway down my throat and squeezed my knee under the table..That dunnit! She led me back down the hall to a bedroom and after we did our thing almost as good as the salad we went back out to the table where nobody even noticed we were gone..
 As we started to leave Nick said, "You didn't get your two bucks out of him" 
I replied "Oh-Yeah I did" as we flew down the street toward the Valley Inn and I woke up  ::yddd::

----------


## SleepyHippo

The idea of DEILD sounds pretty good, except when I feel like I'm waking up from a dream (lucid or not), I always feel the need to do a RC afterwards. Or write something in a dream diary. Or walk around to wake up a little bit to then try a WILD. Sorry for all the acronyms, but all involve doing something - and not lying as still as possible. So how to choose?

----------


## DreamSwimmer

I have managed to awaken from a dream a few times and remain completely still, without even opening my eyes. Nothing really happens. I waited a few minutes last night, but I didn't suddenly enter a dream. Did I do something wrong?

----------


## RelicWraith

There's more to it than that. Instead of just waiting, start recalling the dream as accurately as you can. Concurrently, imagine yourself being lucid in that dream, if you weren't already.

----------


## yuppie11975

I barely feel qualified to answer questions anymore to be honest. I wrote the guide virtually 5 years ago. 
I haven't practiced lucid dreaming in quite some time.

----------


## woblybil

> I barely feel qualified to answer questions anymore to be honest. I wrote the guide virtually 5 years ago. 
> I haven't practiced lucid dreaming in quite some time.



I can only say that means you better get busy  ::yddd::

----------


## ezzolucid

DEILD Has moved into new realms. Using an alarm during the night to rouse you from a dream is incredibly easy to fall back asleep into a lucid dream. When Yuppie wrote the tutorial there wasnt any real option to do it this way but now there are apps that will sound any alrm of your choosing for any amount of time and repeat however often you like

I set my alarm to do the following: It goes off after 6 hours of sleep and sounds for just 2 seconds before switching off automatically and then it repeats 20 mins later - all automatically. This allow for a least one attempt per night where it goes off in REM sleep. As soon as it goes off, simply remain dead still. I dont even bother trying to recall the previous dream and sometimes i dont even bother creating a new scene, i simply keep still and within a few seconds start vibrating. At this point I simply seperate from my body and start my lucid off in my dream bedroom

Soon the Aurora will be launched and then every alarm will be bang on REM sleep = nearly 100% success rate

Ezzo

----------


## yuppie11975

Just clarifying that despite not having time to lucid dream these days, I'm still available to answer questions. 
I still very much enjoy the lucid dreaming community, and it's always satisfying to point someone in the right direction.

----------


## Habba

> Just clarifying that despite not having time to lucid dream these days, I'm still available to answer questions. 
> I still very much enjoy the lucid dreaming community, and it's always satisfying to point someone in the right direction.



Great! This tutorial ia awesome! You got straight to the point. I let myself wake up nautrally as using alarm usually tends to keep me awake. 

Hope you will stick around!

----------


## yuppie11975

I was about 14 when I made this guide. Now 5 years later, at 19, I'm still here to answer any questions you may have.

On a side note, I have considered getting back into lucid dreaming recently, and if I decide to go through with it, I would like to engage with the community on a more regular basis again, just like I did when I was much younger and actively lucid dreaming. 

Anyway, good luck, and happy dreaming!

----------


## FryingMan

Welcome back, you'll pick it up in no time!

----------


## woblybil

> I was about 14 when I made this guide. Now 5 years later, at 19, I'm still here to answer any questions you may have.
> 
> On a side note, I have considered getting back into lucid dreaming recently, and if I decide to go through with it, I would like to engage with the community on a more regular basis again, just like I did when I was much younger and actively lucid dreaming. 
> 
> Anyway, good luck, and happy dreaming!



Addictive, Aint it?
 Anyways, It's about damn time you showed up!..... We all missed you and especially me,
 Every so often when I get one of those adventure dreams you liked I think about you.
Welcome home  ::yddd::

----------


## Sam1r

> I was about 14 when I made this guide. Now 5 years later, at 19, I'm still here to answer any questions you may have.
> 
> On a side note, I have considered getting back into lucid dreaming recently, and if I decide to go through with it, I would like to engage with the community on a more regular basis again, just like I did when I was much younger and actively lucid dreaming. 
> 
> Anyway, good luck, and happy dreaming!



I find this rather spooky. I too have only recently decided to come back to DV and LDing after about 4 years of being away. I remember reading your guide back when I was 15 and it had just come out. I had a lot of success with it later.
At first, I was skeptical about the idea of being able to wake up and *not move or open my eyes*  but it really was a lot easier than it sounded. Especially with the help of mantras. I've never been able to do a WILD so DEILD was perfect for me. I miss the sounds and visuals I'd see when going from that wakeful state into lucidity. I'll be doing a mixture of DILD, WBTB and DEILD to try to get back into the game.
Anyway, I'm glad to see you back  ::D:

----------


## yuppie11975

Bumping for old time's sake! 
Also wishing a very merry Christmas to all  :smiley:

----------


## yuppie11975

Decided to get back into lucid dreaming recently. 
For the most part, I have to work on my recall before I can even begin trying to induce a lucid. 
Anyway, just for fun I decided to give DEILD a shot last night (despite the fact that I knew I'd be unlikely to remember my dream even if I did manage to DEILD.)
I remember doing the same thing I used to do years ago (and that many others struggle with) where I was so apprehensive about not being able to fall asleep, that I completely forgot what I was doing and fell asleep. How ironic.

----------


## yuppie11975

I lied. I don't have the motivation or discipline to juggle lucid dreaming with my university studies. My erratic sleep cycle and busy life style makes things very difficult.
Regardless, I hope everyone is well. Happy lucid dreaming!

----------


## woblybil

> I lied. I don't have the motivation or discipline to juggle lucid dreaming with my university studies. My erratic sleep cycle and busy life style makes things very difficult.
> Regardless, I hope everyone is well. Happy lucid dreaming!



Yabut. We need you too  ::yddd::

----------


## ARandomViewer

Man 14 and such a great guide I'm 13 and still haven't LD but once. Congrats but I won't be far behind to long I'm super close to getting more LDs just A bit more maybe tonight or the next day but it will be soon  :mwahaha:

----------


## yuppie11975

Just keep at it mate, I remember when I was around your age, working relentlessly towards my first lucid dream. Soon enough, your time will come, and you will be absolutely elated!

Best of luck

----------


## yuppie11975

Just keep at it mate, I remember when I was around your age, working relentlessly towards my first lucid dream. Soon enough, your time will come, and you will be absolutely elated!

Best of luck

----------


## ARandomViewer

Thank you this has given me even more courage. Also yes this guide is great I got every bit of the info Memorized greatly.

----------


## yuppie11975

I've decided to take up lucid dreaming again. I know in the past I've floated this idea before and it hasn't really come to fruition. Because of that, this time around I'm going to refrain from making any grandiose intentions and instead calmly say that I am interested in getting back into the hobby. I really enjoyed it back in the day, and for no real good reason, I got lazy about it and let it go. Anyway, I don't even think I'm really qualified to mentor prospective lucid dreamers anymore, I'm basically a beginner again myself at this point. However, if anyone is interested in having a go together, I'd be happy to communicate

----------


## yuppie11975

Here's another obligatory post where I check in a couple more years down the line. Time sure does go quickly, huh? Surprisingly this guide still seems to be quite frequently linked around various parts of the internet, so hopefully it's still of use. I've always been kind of self conscious about this guide because I wrote it when I was so young, but I suppose it is at least serviceable. I have nothing of value to say right now, I just feel kind of reminiscent whenever I remember this thread - in a way it's like an archive of my life. How's my lucid dreaming going these days? I've been trying to get back into it, but it's pretty hard to find time when you're an adult. I'm having a bit of a go again, but I won't make any promises. Anyway, I look at when I last posted and I think _wow, that was a long time ago_, but in two years from now I'll think the same thing about this moment. I'll see you all then.

----------

